
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
yegg
DuckDuckGo - REMOTE

We have a number of open positions and would love to hear from you!

* Site Reliability: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/wOGabb/Site-Reliabili...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/wOGabb/Site-Reliability-Engineer?source=Hackernews)

* Front end: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/iCKaoO/Front-End-Engi...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/iCKaoO/Front-End-Engineer?source=hackernews)

* Back end: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/PwxwqH/Back-End-Engin...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/PwxwqH/Back-End-Engineer?source=hackernews)

* Product Marketing: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/O9PV27/Senior-Product...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/O9PV27/Senior-Product-Marketer?source=hackernews)

Hiring process:
[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring)

~~~
tsenart
What technologies are you working with on your infrastructure and backend?

~~~
lettergram
It says Pearl - made me cringe

~~~
sashav
Without Perl (sic!) you wouldn't have your Ruby and your Python. Rails - poof!
Data science - poof! Perl laid the groundwork. It's flexible and intuitive.
And I've seen people abuse it like no other. Perl got its "bad" rep not
because of the language itself, but because of the people who lacked
discipline, diligence and skill.

~~~
lettergram
I've coded in pearl and read code in pearl. Sure, it got a bad wrap and yes
people did stuff you shouldn't have. However, all that is part of the language
/ community. Pearl isn't great to code in for the reasons you mentioned,
regardless of how useful it was in the past.

To put as an analogy, pearl is like an iron or bronze blade, top of the line
at the time. Now we have a ton of improved metals to choose from - steal,
tungsten, titanium, etc. With improved method of producing ever sharper
blades. Why would I want to use the old technology? Sure it can get the job
done, but it's tougher to use, and rusts quicker.

If it helps, I also think the same of JavaScript. There are many faults that
make it more difficult to code in than necessary.

For both its a preference shared by many, and being a software engineer we can
probably pick (some of the time) what jobs we do, so we can avoid jobs with
antiquated or difficult programing languages to use. Of course, I use
JavaScript (and even some Pearl) regularly because I need to.

Finally, ill be honest, I know like 2 decent pearl developers and neither
recommend using it / getting into a position maintaining it.

~~~
bbcbasic
I'm sure you mean Perl without the A. With the A it's an older unrelated
language.

------
TheEzEzz
SEC | NY $120,000 - $180,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data. We do quantitative analysis, machine
learning, plus good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day
we are creating modern, elegant applications that help our government be more
awesome. Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and
former finance people that saw the light.

We use a modern stack of JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C++, kdb+/q. It
doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit
right in. We have a diverse range of positions opening and lots of new
projects.

Senior Full Stack | Full stack developer with 5+ years’ experience building
software and leading development teams.

Frontend and UX | JavaScript dev with an eye for user experience.

Frontend and Data Visualization | JavaScript experience and data visualization
experience. Experience building visualizations with d3 or similar library a
plus.

Backend Engineer | Backend developer experienced with kdb+/q, relational
database design, and data analytics.

Data Engineer | Data engineer experienced with integrating data APIs, ETL, and
designing scalable database systems. Experience with financial data a plus.

If you're interested please reach out to careers@aretecinc.com

~~~
eganist
Wait, this is weird. The SEC development branch chief is posting this on
behalf of the contractor performing the role? Why?

Jordan, why isn't Aretec posting this one? They should be the ones trying to
staff the roles if they own the contract, no? I say this because seeing the
government overseer doing the contractor's job doesn't breed faith in the
contracting org.

~~~
rattray
The SEC has more credibility than their no-name contractor, but limited
ability to hire (Gov).

So, they hire/manage through contractors.

Personally, I view the fact that the SEC branch chief is posting this as very
positive, since it indicates a real investment on the part of the client, as
well as a close working relationship.

~~~
eganist
That's an interesting perspective. I suppose either could be true and it would
be hard to discern without a more direct conversation with the government
liaison (in any circumstance, not just this one).

I'm not used to seeing this pattern with the agencies I've consulted with, so
maybe that's where my bias comes from.

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals | Full Stack Web Developer | $80-120K | Burley, Idaho | Senior
Full-stack Engineer | Full Time | Prefer onsite (consider remote for an
amazing developer) | [http://www.redoxchem.com](http://www.redoxchem.com)

Redox is a fast-growing company in the fertilizer industry with some amazing
products that are helping revolutionize the industry. We are looking for some
additional developers to help build both amazing sales force tools but also
tools for the our customer base. The work environment is great and a brand
new, state of the art office building being finished in a about a month.

We use a pretty typical Ruby on Rails stack on Heroku with some external
connections to some APIs. We're beginning to use React for some front-end
work.

We know it is hard to find developers in South-central Idaho, so if you don't
have the exact tool set listed above please contact us and we would be willing
to work with senior developers to learn new languages required for this
position. We DO NOT want to teach programming and Ruby on rails though, if
that makes sense.

Current Technologies:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - Postgres
      - React
      - Html 5/CSS/Javascript
    

Additional Desired Technologies:

    
    
      - iOS/Swift
      - Infrastructure setup/support
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Salary will range from $80-120K. (That's like $150-$200K in CA with Idaho cost of living adjustment :) )
      - Top of the line hardware
      - 401K Matching
      - Insurance (Health/Dental/Vision)
      - Annual Bonus
      - Relocation Assistance
    

Contact me at it@redoxchem.com

~~~
Ixiaus
_Salary will range from $80-120K. (That 's like $150-$200K in CA with Idaho
cost of living adjustment :) )_

It's fine to post the desired salary range for a candidate no matter what that
range is, you'll filter out the people who are or are not willing to work for
that range, which is fine.

But 80-120 in Idaho is not equiv to 150-200 in CA. Most outfits that I've
worked for and spoken with pay based on "fair and equitable" comp and do not
attempt to complicate the situation with a "cost of living bonus".

By phrasing it the way you have, it sounds like you're trying to get away with
cheaper comp "because of lower cost of living" without actually considering
that you're competing against many other companies willing to hire remotely
that pay significantly more _regardless_ of locale.

~~~
drc37
I don't mean to make it sound like we are trying to short-change anyone. We
are simply looking for great candidates wanting to live in beautiful southern
Idaho. (And say that cost of living in this area is much lower than many other
parts of the country). But, I can see where you can interpret my comments like
that.

~~~
Ixiaus
I don't even know you so don't take what I said personally, I was attempting
to be helpful :)

I think stating the salary range _and then_ providing examples of the CoL in
the area without trying to justify the salary range in comparison to it is the
best way to advertise the position.

Saying what you just said: _We are looking for great candidates wanting to
live in beautiful southern Idaho_ is compelling too (for people wanting to get
away from the huge and congested cities).

Anyway, random internet stranger conversations, take it all with a grain of
salt :)

~~~
djloche
FWIW, I think the comparison is fair if you swap out CA for the insanity of
housing prices in the bay area. I do think that the brutal winters of Idaho
should be accounted for though. If you're trying to convince people to move to
Idaho, you might need to pay a little closer to sunshine salaries to make up
for negative degree weather.

~~~
j2bax
Idaho weather really isn't brutal unless you are in the north or way up in the
mountains. Its really quite nice in Southern Idaho. Hot summers, absolutely
perfect long falls and springs and occasional snow in the winter but it rarely
sticks for more than a few days. Negative degree weather is also pretty rare.
Very dry and little precipitation, again unless you are up in the mountains.
The number of Californians that have moved to Idaho over the last 10 years is
pretty staggering. The weather didn't stop them!

~~~
SomeCallMeTim
I'm actually impressed! Sounds almost as nice as Colorado weather. ;)

And yes, we also get a lot of people (myself included) who are escaping from
California for various reasons. Considering the number of people who leave
California, it's almost surprising that California's population is still
growing, though I believe it is.

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems
Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers, Frontend Engineers| On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + rad benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with the Department of Veterans Affairs to modernize
their appeals system, making millions of veteran’s lives better through the
process. Today, the average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit
corporation to radically improve how our government serves its people, and we
believe that the services our government provides should be clear and
reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-
se...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-secret-
startup-saved-healthcare-gov-the-worst-website-in-america/397784/)

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/me...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

~~~
spenuke
Hi there! Any chance you'd allow folks in Baltimore to avoid two beltways and
work remotely the majority of the time?

~~~
xophishox
Heads up, I applied with these guys and it was a great process overall.

I ended up not getting extended a position but they were still a great group
of people. From what i can remember there was remote work available to an
extent but it was mainly working together with the rest of the team in the
office since they are small.

------
avibryant
Stripe | Seattle | Onsite

Search & Query Infrastructure Engineers

I'm helping build a new team for Stripe in a new Seattle engineering office.
We're focused on building distributed, scalable infrastructure for user-facing
search and reporting-related features of Stripe's product. This is an
opportunity to work on new, high-impact projects in a small team, while
supported by the scale of Stripe's overall engineering organization and
business.

Apply here: [https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/engineer-
seattle](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/engineer-seattle) This describes
our interview process: [https://stripe.com/jobs/engineering-
onsite.pdf](https://stripe.com/jobs/engineering-onsite.pdf)

Feel free to also ping me directly at avi@stripe.com.

(BTW, since recruiters probably read these threads, we are also hiring
technical recruiters in Seattle: [https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/technical-
recruiter-seattl...](https://stripe.com/jobs/positions/technical-recruiter-
seattle))

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Python Developer, C++ Developer,
Mobile Developer (iOS), QA Automation Engineer, System Administrator | ONSITE
| Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

\- Python Developers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to
be consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

\- C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR
software.

\- Mobile Developers (iOS) work in our Los Angeles office with our team
bringing the highest quality music creation and performance experiences
smartphones and tablets.

\- QA Automation Engineers to help us strengthen the automated tests across
our whole product portfolio.

\- Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network
and server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

~~~
apineda
dang, I love your software!

~~~
ni-recruit
Thanks apineda! :)

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our
team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use of
novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance in
predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterates quickly in order to
stay on the cutting edge.

We're looking for an experienced, data-science-leaning software developer that
is comfortable with big data and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email me
(Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.
(Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with whiteboard
coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle, VISA

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, or some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineers
        - Android engineers
        - Senior iOS engineer
        - QA engineers
        - UX designers
        - UX researchers
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we're not afraid to try new (or old)
things. We have an engineering-driven culture with quarterly hack weeks,
internal tech conferences, millions of users who love us (search twitter or
instagram for #instructurecon ;) and use our products daily, and challenging
engineering problems. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

~~~
istanfield
When do you think requisitions for internship positions will open up? I saw
them last year, was hoping to apply this year. : )

Thanks!

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX | San Mateo, CA or REMOTE | Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

~~~
toddkazakov
Are you considering remote applicants from Europe?

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | Fullstack &
iOS Engineer | Early-Stage | Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite | $130-160k +
high equity

• Product: World's fastest email experience. Beautiful, powerful, extensible,
& programmable. Think vim / Atom for email.

• Why: 900M people spend 3hrs+ per day on email. They deserve superpowers.

• Vision: Productivity OS that augments people’s productivity, communication,
and brilliance

• $5M Seed: First Round Capital (first VCs in Uber, Square), Gary Vaynerchuk,
founders of Stripe/Intercom/Parse/Angellist, SF 49ers

• Stack: Javascript, React.js, Go, Objective-C, Swift, Realm

• Values: Brilliance, Speed, Delight, Resourcefulness, Do Good

==Team==

• Founders: Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn) and
Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M), built Pry (used by 25% of Ruby
developers)

• Engineers: ex-Apple, Flipboard, Zynga, Facebook, LinkedIn, BitTorrent

==Interview==

Phone call [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-full day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com |
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
gosuri
brilliant product and an amazing team! big fan

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View |
Onsite | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (8 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We just brought 3 more engineers on the team last month but looking to get 2
more with 2+ years of experience immediately. Our stack is Node.js, Postgres,
Redis, Docker, AWS. In addition we are looking to fill a Business Development
role.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

~~~
ahugon
Sanketh is awesome, as is this opportunity!

~~~
rsmsky1
I agree Sanketh is awesome and it's a great opportunity!

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Full-stack Engineer, Lead SDK Engineer, Product Marketer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 17-person team (SF, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

* Lead SDK Engineer

* Full-stack Engineer

* Product Marketing Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit | FT Frontend Engineers | SF or Remote (in US only)

We are looking for talented frontend engineers eager for a defining role in
building a company and engineering culture. As an early employee you will be
responsible for creating the primary experience customers will have with our
products, thriving on incorporating user feedback. You’ll work directly with
the founders who have deep experience in consumer lending, data science and
business development from their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES Develop web and mobile apps using React/React Native * Write
secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user information *
Work collaboratively with product and backend engineering * At least 4 years
of experience with web applications * Experience building consumer products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Email: jobs@simplycreditinc.com

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.
www.simplycreditinc.com

------
bigstumpy
Kitty Hawk | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Haskell Software Engineer

Kitty Hawk is a Silicon Valley technology company dedicated to moving people
more quickly and efficiently through personal flight. Our engineers,
scientists, hackers, and creatives have invented and innovated technical and
regulatory solutions for self driving cars, human powered helicopters,
revolutionary wind power vehicles, and other world record-setting aviation
achievements. We break stuff, in a good way, because we're here to get things
done and help humanity push forward. Join us, let's have some fun.

Kitty Hawk’s R&D team is currently flight-testing a variety of aircraft with
autopilots written in Haskell and code-generated to C. Our simulation
environment, ground station, and optimization code are written in Haskell, and
all components are either currently open source or will be released once they
stabilize.

We are looking for a software-engineering focused person with experience or
interest in simulation of dynamic systems, control systems, robotics,
aerospace, or estimation. Your initial responsibility will be helping to
maintain and expand the simulation and control environment. We are a small
team which designs/builds/tests/flies in rapid iteration, so you’ll be
energetic, adaptable, independent, and a fast learner who can make sound
engineering judgments with limited information.

more info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/89a6630b-4210-4a4a-89d8...](https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/89a6630b-4210-4a4a-89d8-936d458f6c8a)

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $105k+
depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers (with 1+ year of industry experience). To give you an idea of what
you’d do, one engineer on our team wrote an API that helps print over 10,000
shirts a day. Our stack is node, react, angular, and mongo.

We may have already answered your questions about us on
[http://scalable.press/software-engineer/](http://scalable.press/software-
engineer/). It covers hiring process, engineering culture, past projects, and
future projects you might work on with us.

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links.

ericzhang@scalablepress.com

[http://scalable.press/software-engineer/](http://scalable.press/software-
engineer/)

PS We're also hiring a UI designer and a graphic designer. If either sounds
like you, definitely reach out.

We've had a lot of success growing our team from HN's hiring thread and hope
to continue!

~~~
pouta
Is the position available for part-time?

------
tbarbugli
Stream.io - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io) [ONSITE]

We're currently expanding and looking for

    
    
      * Backend Developer (Golang/Python)
      * DevOps Engineer
    

Our stack

    
    
      * AWS / Softlayer / DO (on multiple datacenters and regions)
      * Python/Django/Celery/RabbitMQ
      * Cassandra/Postgresql/Redis/Memcached
      * Some services in NodeJS / Ruby
      * Alpha services in Erlang and Golang
      * Puppet/CloudInit/Terraform/Cloudformation
    

Skills and requirements

    
    
      * Bachelor’s degree or above in Computer Science or prior engineering experience 
      * Experience building complex high performance software 
      * You are fluent with Python and Go 
      * Comfortable with Django
      * In-depth experience with SQL database
      * Memcached/Redis
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Chance to work on nice-to-have problems
      * Competitive salary based on your skills and experience  
      * Equity
    

About Stream

Stream is an API for building, scaling and personalizing feeds. The technology
relies heavily on Cassandra and machine learning. Stream powers the feeds for
over 50 million end users and handles billion feed updates every day. Our
customers include small startups as well as Fortune 500 companies. Building a
scalable, highly available, secure and performant feed infrastructure is a
hard problem.

About us

Stream was founded in The Netherlands and joined the prestigious Techstars
accelerator in NYC. After Techstars Stream raised $1.75m and now has offices
in both Amsterdam and Boulder, Colorado.

More details: [https://angel.co/stream/jobs](https://angel.co/stream/jobs) or
email tommaso@getstream.io

~~~
SamUK96
Little tidbit:

Degree in CS is totally useless nowadays, surely you know this already? I work
for a tech/telco company in London and _all_ the seniors agree that CS degrees
now are totally useless and don't make you any better at CS. Consider the
portfolio rather than the credentials, and require a STEM degree in general,
always.

~~~
tbarbugli
Well if _all_ the seniors at your text/telco company agree with that it must
be true!

~~~
SamUK96
They are the people hiring us all, so, uh, kind of?

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world.

We are looking for:

-PHP developers

-Senior front-end developers

-Senior Product Manager

-Senior UI/UX designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

~~~
basgys
Out of curiosity. Is NSFW actually NSFW at Pornhub? It may sound silly, but
I'm wondering if software developers replace porn with cat videos on their
development environment.

~~~
StavrosK
I don't see why they would.

------
softboyled
Sixgill | [http://www.sixgill.com](http://www.sixgill.com) | REMOTE | Senior
Software Engineer

With our market-proven enterprise proximity platform, customers can Track the
key people, places, and things that matter to them, Determine proximity and
intent, and Act to drive business value. We turn the increasing mobility of
the enterprise workforce and the connected nature of the Internet of Things
into a business asset, converting vast amounts of location and sensor data
into understandable analytics and targeted action.

In this position you'll have the opportunity to design and develop novel
approaches to data collection, distribution, monitoring, inference, and action
related to location and proximity data.

\- Design and develop software solutions having the lowest latency, highest
throughput, and greatest flexibility while maintaining system simplicity

\- Test function and performance at every stage of design and every level of
integration

\- Document designs and system performance

\- Discover what's possible in addition to delivering what's needed

Your Credentials

\- Experience with distributed systems

\- Multi-year experience in our technology stack items, where appropriate

\- Experience with mapping and Geo-oriented processes.

\- Go / Golang, gRPC, REST API

\- InfluxDB / Time series database, DGraph / Graph database

\- Joyent Triton, Docker

\- Linux, iOS, Android

Contact: engineeringjobs@sixgill.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* An Infrastructure Lead Engineer

* Software Engineers

* Web Engineers

* Security Engineers (job ad not up yet, feel free to mail me directly if interested)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/) . (A
while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you can
find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
jayzalowitz
Fanatics Inc
([http://fanaticsinc.com/careers/](http://fanaticsinc.com/careers/)) | San
Mateo, CA and Jacksonville Florida, and Boulder CO among other places | Full-
Time | ONSITE REMOTE | Just about every position at this point, but for
keyword sake Frontend, Backend, Cloud Engineer, DevOps, Android, Labs,
Marketing, Biz Dev, Design

The quick pitch: We are a Unicorn in the middle of Hyper-growth. We are the
largest private company in Florida, and I've been lucky to see my office in
Silicon Valley seemingly 10x in size this year.

Fanatics comprises the broadest online assortment by offering hundreds of
thousands of officially licensed items via its Fanatics, FansEdge and Kitbag
brands, as well as the largest selection of sports collectibles and
memorabilia through Fanatics Authentic. A multi-channel company, Fanatics
operates more than 300 online and offline stores, including the e-commerce
business for all major professional sports leagues (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL,
NASCAR, MLS, PGA), major media brands (NBC Sports, CBS Sports, FOX Sports) and
more than 200 collegiate and professional team properties, which include
several of the biggest global soccer clubs (Manchester United, Real Madrid,
Chelsea, Manchester City).

Don't come here if you don't want work life balance though, we value that.

Want a reference and are local to SF? Send me a private message and I'm happy
to meet you for coffee.

~~~
sideband
> We are the largest private company in Florida

Huh? The largest private company in Florida does $32 billion/year in revenue
and has 186k employees. You can't be that big.

~~~
drawnwren
This list has them at 41,
[http://www.floridatrend.com/article/20185/floridas-225-bigge...](http://www.floridatrend.com/article/20185/floridas-225-biggest-
private-companies)

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Irvine, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, nine-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and mobx
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as React.js (what we use), Backbone.js, Angular.js, Ember.js,
Polymer.js, etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional,
and Agile team and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
aaronsnoswell
Boeing Research & Technology | 3D Designer - Unreal Engine | Brisbane | ONSITE

Hi folks. Interested in building the future of aviation? Come join a mixed
reality research and development team within The Boeing Company, based in
Australia.

The successful applicant will work within a small team of mixed reality
specialists who are tasked with developing innovative enabling technologies
for application within new and existing Boeing products and programs. The
researcher will perform a variety of research activities focused predominantly
within the field of Virtual Reality. Applicants must be Australian Citizens to
meet defence security requirements.

Submit a resume and link to a portfolio here [1]. Applications still open.

[1]
[https://recruit.boeing.com.au/jobtools/jncustomsearch.viewFu...](https://recruit.boeing.com.au/jobtools/jncustomsearch.viewFullSingle?in_jnCounter=222670289&in_organid=14599)

~~~
DrScump
Please note that when readers see "Boeing" and an unqualified "Brisbane", it's
natural for us in the other hemisphere to assume Brisbane, California.

A qualifier on your title lines (e.g. Brisbane, Australia or even Queensland)
would be helpful.

~~~
geolqued
I'm Australian so I'm biased but completely disagree. You're saying that the
city with a population of 2,308,700 is the one that requires qualification so
it doesn't get confused with the one that has 4,282? Great startup scene in
Brisbane!!

~~~
mangamadaiyan
I'm not Australian, but come from a cricket-playing nation, and I agree with
you. I'm more familiar with the Brisbane that houses The Gabba :)

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | $100,000/Yr
- $150,000+/Yr + Equity

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Backed by Sequoia Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is
one of the fastest growing companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-
in-one software platform helps marketers plan, create, launch, and analyze all
of their marketing efforts. Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever,
MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to manage their global identity. Similar to
what GitHub has done for engineering and Salesforce for CRM, Percolate is
building The System of Record for Marketing.

Current Openings:

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Platform
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Social CRM
([http://grnh.se/e1vgq71](http://grnh.se/e1vgq71)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Planning & Collaboration
([http://grnh.se/u3q54s1](http://grnh.se/u3q54s1)) 7+ Years of Experience -
Python/Django, SQL/NoSQL

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full time | ONSITE / REMOTE

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "Does this function already exist?", and "What's going on in
this changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alums. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies like Twitter. We're working on technical challenges like
scaling code analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, React (with GraphQL), Docker + Kubernetes

* Senior Software Engineer, Core: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608)

* Senior Software Engineer, Growth: [https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073)

Shoot us an email at hiring@sourcegraph.com.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco or Remote |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering

------
ryanbubinski
Codecademy | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY

We’re looking for a versatile full-stack senior software engineer who bring
new ideas and experience from new areas, such as including information
retrieval, distributed computing, large-scale system design, networking and
data storage, graphics, artificial intelligence, natural language processing,
UI design and mobile.

As a senior software engineer, you will help lead projects critical to
Codecademy’s needs with opportunities to switch projects as you and our fast-
paced business grow and evolve. We need our engineers to be versatile, display
leadership qualities and be enthusiastic about tackling new problems across
the full-stack as we continue to push technology forward.

Codecademy’s team is passionate about teaching technical skills to millions of
people across the world, and building the best online learning environment. If
you value creating polished digital experiences, building scalable systems,
and understanding customer and business needs to create awesome web and mobile
products, Codecademy is the place for you!

Message me at ryan@codecademy.com or apply here:
[https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-
engine...](https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-engineer)

~~~
md2be
If a school can't hire one of its one graduates ....

~~~
kafkaesq
To be fair, it actually does say "or equivalent experience." So (in theory) a
code camp background shouldn't count against you.

But yes, it's something of a faux pas for them not to say as much in their
writeup, e.g. "code camp graduates with significant industrial experience are
warmly encouraged to apply." Keeping in mind that this is not an entry-level
position, after all.

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://permutive.com](https://permutive.com)

Permutive is building the infrastructure for realtime personalization. We're a
small, tight-knit team with top-tier investors from London and SV, including Y
Combinator.

We're looking for FP enthusiasts to design and build our core product and help
develop an amazing technical team. You'll work on everything from developing
our data processing infrastructure and query language to conceiving new
features for our dashboard. Our ideal candidate has interests and experience
in:

* Working extensively in functional languages: we use Haskell, Scala (Scalaz), Elm

* Building distributed systems: we run a stream data pipeline on AWS with Kafka, EC2, DynamoDB, PostgreSQL, S3, and friends

* Data engineering, particularly stream processing and event sourcing/CQRS

* Developing and scaling APIs and a frontend products

Full job spec: [https://permutive.com/jobs/software-engineer-haskell-
scala/](https://permutive.com/jobs/software-engineer-haskell-scala/)

Unfortunately we cannot sponsor visas at the moment, so you will need to be
eligible to work in the UK. :(

If you're interested, please email us at jobs@permutive.com with your CV, a
link to your GitHub account, and a bit about yourself.

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [VISA] [ONSITE]

We're currently expanding and looking for

    
    
      * Experienced frontend dev (Vue, Angular, React)
      * Junior support engineer (Basic programming knowledge - we'll train you)
      * Tech. writer / growth hacker
      * Head of Sales - you'll be managing our funnel
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

What we do goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis,
MemSQL, Varnish, ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python,
Javascript, C and Lua.

About Us

We're a small team, 4 skilled developers, have a great product and are getting
some good traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We
are driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few
years are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Contact me:
nicholas@surfly.com (i'm the founder)

------
boling11
PRIVACY.COM | BROOKLYN, NEW YORK (NYC) | $100-140K | ONSITE

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com! In just a few months since
launching, we've moved millions of dollars and protected tens of thousands of
users.

About us:

We’ve built a new way to transact w/o giving away your personally identifiable
information (PII) or credit card number. We're team of 5, generating revenue,
and backed by top-tier investors. As one of our first full-time engineering
hires, you’ll have the opportunity to make a significant impact on both the
product and culture of the company.

Current technical challenges:

\- Building out mobile/web features as fast as our growing customer base
demands

\- Improving our browser extension checkout detection and auto-fill accuracy
towards 100%

\- Applying learning algorithms towards towards detecting anomalous behavior
and preventing fraud

\- Updates to our real-time Visa transaction processing system where requests
must be responded to in milliseconds

What we’re looking for:

\- Ability to write clear, maintainable, thoughtfully commented code

\- Proficiency with javascript preferred but not required (our stack is
angular, node, react native, with some java / c++)

\- Solid background in algorithms, systems, and design

\- Can-do mentality, with the willingness to wear a sysadmin or devops hat
when necessary

\- 3+ years of real-world experience shipping code

If you're interested drop me a line: bo@privacy.com!

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) and front end (JS / Angular) portions of the course, which
typically takes students between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your
mentee 1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to
10+ students, depending on desire and ability.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby, Rails, SQL, JavaScript, AngularJS.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Frontend / Backend Engineers | REMOTE OK | Fulltime, Interns

Lumi helps e-commerce brands design and order packaging online. We're solving
complex supply chain problems involving everything from turning vector-based
designs into production-ready artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex
systems of pricing, manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging
industry.

Our stack: React, Node, Haskell, HapiJS, RethinkDB.

As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an important part of our dynamic and
productive team. You will be leading projects building the architecture of our
customer-facing site and backend tools.

Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi.

Expertise with Javascript is required. Our stack consists of React, HapiJS,
RethinkDB and Node. Our admin-facing tools are built in Haskell and React.

You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs) or contact me directly.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Is Lumi still headed by the lady that went on Shark Tank?

~~~
kepano
Yes, my co-founder Jesse Genet. We've been working together for about 7 years
:)

------
mfoster
WalmartLabs - Clojure Developer. | SF | Remote (US Timezones) | H1B VISA You
can work on Clojure at quite a few companies, but rarely can you impact
millions of people at such a personal level. We're a small, flat team of
engineers building mission critical applications for Walmart. We work with our
own tools and make our own build-or-borrow decisions. Our culture is a healthy
mix of sharing and pushing each other to be better at our craft. We use pull
requests & code reviews liberally. We make refactoring time. We deploy often,
with a single line of code run from a REPL. Engineers on our team are
challenged to work through our full software stack and be part of our product
management. We believe that people are more engaged, fulfilled and happy when
they feel responsible for actually shipping their work. Some aspects of our
work that are important to us:

    
    
      - high performance distributed systems
      - robust & well-factored codebases
      - simple & fast deployments
      - automating the hell out of operations
      - thorough system test coverage
      - managing our own development process and work backlog
      - pair programming when it makes sense (locally and remotely)
      - contributing back to the clojure & open source community

What we do:

    
    
      - write all our production systems & tools in Clojure
      - create and orchestrate massive distributed systems
      - spin up web services for handling large volumes of data

For a glimpse behind the scenes, check out a talk we gave at Clojure/West.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av9Xi6CNqq4).
Does this sound like something you're into? Shoot me an email at
mfoster@walmartlabs.com

------
danielfrese
Pexels | Senior Frontend (React) Engineer | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE, VISA |
Full-Time

We are looking for a senior React developer who can help us build a new
product. Our current product has millions of monthly users, is growing fast
and most people in the web dev and design community know and love us.

More information here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aerfu5BBPwzcgehL6dsqwf-F...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aerfu5BBPwzcgehL6dsqwf-
FGKN2Mfxun6qpPkjj3mc/edit?usp=sharing)

Email us at jobs@pexels.com

~~~
max93
I think my similar image search engine can boost your company growth.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12777317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12777317)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* UI Engineer / Front-end Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Account Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
egd
Twitter | SF, SEA, NY, BOS, Boulder | Sr. Software Engineer | Full-time |
REMOTE OK

My team at Twitter is hiring software engineers to help us build the stack
that manages Twitter's server fleet.

Our systems manage over 100k physical servers in multiple locations, providing
simple, reliable REST APIs to automate maintenance, tracking, and provisioning
of the servers that underpin Twitter’s services. You'll be helping build some
of the foundational services that run Twitter's infrastructure.

(And if that doesn't sell it: we've tested new features by rebooting enough
computing power to land on the Top500. VMs are fun, but there's nothing like
pressing "enter" and knowing several thousand actual boxes just power cycled.)

We've got offices in SF, Seattle, Boulder, New York, Boston, and a few other
places, and we support remote work as well.

More details and application here: [https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/software-eng...](https://careers.twitter.com/en/work-for-
twitter/software-engineer-provisioning-engineering.html)

Or you can email me at edanielson at, well, you know the domain.

~~~
KB1JWQ
Can you explain a bit for us how "come work at a company that's actively
laying people off" would be compelling?

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

~~~
domador
Would North America include Mexico in this case? (It's a sincere, relevant
question, not a pedantic one.)

~~~
jeremygeros
Yes it does include Mexico.

------
shimon
DeepMacro | New York, NY; Hanover, NH; or REMOTE | Full-time or contract

[http://deepmacro.com/](http://deepmacro.com/)

We're seeking DevOps/SRE and Matlab/Octave Engineers.

DeepMacro collects and analyzes data from across the internet to better
measure the global economy. We were founded in 2016 by an economist with
experience at top hedge funds and the sell side (Jeff Young) and an expert in
internet intelligence (Jim Cowie). We’ve raised a strong seed round and many
of our investors are well known in macro finance.

Because our business is to gather and process activity from across the
internet, we're already handling a significant amount of data (and growing).
Our key hires right now are people who can help us scale and manage this data
infrastructure, or who can work with our economists to turn data signals into
economically meaningful indicators.

More at [https://angel.co/deepmacro-1](https://angel.co/deepmacro-1) or email
srura@deepmacro.com.

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Kunming, Yunnan, China | Mechanical Engineering Founder |
VISA, ONSITE | [http://8-food.com](http://8-food.com)

Infinite Food is building an innovative network of automated food preparation
and retail service locations. We provide convenient, fresh, hot, personalized
meals direct to customers who order and pay from their smartphones.

We are a bootstrapped startup in China's most livable city, currently in
hardware prototyping phase with a comfortable office/lab, a legal entity, and
a team of three. We mostly cycle or walk to work, don't currently draw
salaries and are engaged in refining our prototype before seeking investment
circa mid 2017 when we aim to be ready to manufacture. We have investors
lining up already.

We would consider bringing on a new founder with strong mechanical engineering
experience. Key competencies would be CAM, RP/RT, foodtech, materials science
and commercial manufacturing.

Discuss: walter at 8-food dot com

~~~
chairmanwow
I'm so glad to see a Chinese company appear in this list.

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build better teams. We use predictive analytics and
large volumes of data to help companies like Facebook, Amazon, and Tesla hire
better and faster. We also care deeply about promoting diversity in tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Architect

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Javascript,
Lambda, Spark, Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, AWS, and more. We work on
interesting problems like predicting when someone will leave their job and
matching people to jobs. There's a large market opportunity for a fast-moving,
modern HR company, and we have a lot of growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
jphillips415
Mashape | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Mashape is looking for qualified Sales Engineer/Solutions Architect, Support
Engineer, and Dev Ops Engineer candidates to work in our San Francisco office.

We’re the company behind Kong, the most widely adopted open-source API
gateway. Our core focus is making it easy to distribute, monetize, and consume
cloud APIs. We are driven by a passionate community of developers from around
the world.

We work with leading open source technologies including HTTP, AWS, Cassandra,
Nginx, Docker, Lua, Python, Docker, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and many others. Our
culture is open and collaborative and our small team is smart, passionate and
fun.

We’re funded, growing and looking for great people. If you’re interested in
any of our jobs, we’d love to talk to you.

Check out our openings and apply online at
[https://www.mashape.com/jobs/](https://www.mashape.com/jobs/) or contact me
directly janet@mashape.com

------
Flammy
Appuri, Seattle WA, [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do:

Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce customer churn.
We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy for our
customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data scientists or
data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few products can
bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point with the
results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong success in
both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight-generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Who we’re looking for currently:

Senior Solutions Engineer (Seattle, Full Time, ONSITE, $100k-140k and 0.1% -
0.3% stock options comp) which is our term for solutions architect,
implementation engineer, forward deployment engineer. If you’re familiar with
python and SQL you can apply from our AngelList listing
[https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-
engineer](https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-engineer)

Data Science Engineer (Seattle, Full Time, ONSITE, 100k-135k and .05% - .1%
stock options comp) with experience with Python, SQL, R, Predictive Modeling,
and Apache Spark. Don’t have experience with Spark? That is OK, we’re looking
for someone with a strong willingness to learn. For a longer description or to
apply, see our AngleList listing [https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/142175-data-
science-engineer](https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/142175-data-science-engineer)

------
mattcrest
ACL Software | UI Developer | Full-time | Vancouver, BC or REMOTE |
[http://build.acl.com](http://build.acl.com)

Chat bots are cool, but we're looking for someone to join our 10 person UX
Design team and help us build products that make a difference. Our software is
used to prevent fraud and waste in organizations and governments, help
companies determine strategic plans for the future, and ensure they all
operate with integrity.

UX/UI Developers at ACL work closely with UX Designers and Software Engineers
to deliver beautiful functioning software used by 90% of the Fortune 500 and
by organizations around the world.

Skills/Qualifications

    
    
      • Understand JavaScript concepts such as object, closure, scope, etc.
      • Understand JavaScript design patterns
      • Knowledge of current trends and best practices in front-end architecture (performance, accessibility, usability, etc.)
      • Experience with or willing to learn Sass, git, and the command line
      • Experience with client side frameworks like AngularJS (MVC, MVVM,...)
      • Open to working within the view layer of Ruby on Rails
    

Nice to have

    
    
      • React, TDD and JavaScript testing frameworks, rapid prototyping
    

Learn more & apply:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orJe4fwc&s=hn](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=orJe4fwc&s=hn)
Feel free to email me, Matt (Director of Design), with any questions –
matt_crest[at]acl[dot]com

\--

We're also hiring for these Vancouver-only positions:

    
    
      • Software Engineer (C#, JavaScript) - http://www.acl.com/about-us/careers/open-positions/?p=job%2FogvV3fwt&s=hn
      • QA Engineer Co-op (4 or 8 months) - http://www.acl.com/about-us/careers/open-positions/?p=job%2FoM594fwO&s=hn

~~~
mattcrest
I failed to mention that the UI Developer role is open to remote, but within
USA/Canada only.

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Technical Marketing Director (ONSITE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series A startup that
builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform
that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of
GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other
systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tes...)) and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

Technical Marketing Director - Someone who can convey the technical value of
our product via our website, blog, documentation, tutorials, demo videos, etc.

We’re a growing Series A company (30 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco | Full-Time ONSITE |
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture. Meraki
Engineers hack the full stack. You own your projects from start to finish and
you have a lot of say in what project to tackle next! We're hiring across all
teams:

    
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Backend Security: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132183
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Web: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#48453
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#194290
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#50444
    
       * Software Engineer, Test: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#53181
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks.

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

 _2016 Innovation of the Year - EdTech Winner_

 _2015 Best Learning Assessment Innovation of the Year_

Cognii brings the power of Artificial Intelligence technology to Education &
Training market. Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and
get rewarded with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front End Design, DevOps and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
pea
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite | Functional Developers

We’re a building a platform for composable microservices using a mixture of
Haskell and Linux systems technology (including containers, systemd, dbus),
with some typed DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems thrown in.

We want developers to spend more time writing core business-logic vs. writing
infrastructure, and are using lessons from building programming languages and
operating systems to accomplish this. We’re looking for talented programmers
-- preferably with some knowledge of typed functional languages and *NIX
systems programming -- to join our small tech team to make this a reality.
It’s a challenging role, working on hard problems, but the chance to work with
a top technical team and shape a company and product from an early stage.

We’re funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and the
founders are both technical and ex-YC / academia. Salaries are competitive and
include generous stock options. EU applicants welcome (other visas potentially
possible), although roles are onsite only.

We’re looking at a range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve
just left uni or been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in
touch. Any questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[http://nstack.com/careers](http://nstack.com/careers). Cheers!

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Full-Time | ONSITE

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking talented, ambitious engineers to
develop technology for building, simulating, and applying cutting-edge whole-
cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for software engineers to develop several technologies,
including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell models, a
parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing and
analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling personal
`omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu) How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to
Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

~~~
fosco
any info on payscale? I have a friend who may be a good fit.

------
ihodes
Hammer Lab | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time, onsite

We’re a team of software developers and data scientists working to understand
and improve how the immune system battles cancer. We're looking for (1) a
senior machine learning specialist and (2) a senior development operations
engineer.

1\. Both cancer and the immune system are complex collections of cells whose
interactions are difficult to predict. If you have done research in a top deep
learning lab and have built and deployed models used in a high-value
application, your skills could improve outcomes for patients enrolled in
clinical trials of personalized cancer vaccines and combination
immunotherapies.

2\. The ideal candidate will have installed and serviced server and network
hardware in a data center, written software to install, configure, and monitor
production services, structured the build and release process of high-quality
open source software, and secured and governed petabytes of data. We recognize
that it’s rare to find an individual with experience in all four of these
domains, however, so we are happy to hear from anyone with strong skills in
one or two domains and an interest in learning more about and having
responsibility for the rest.

Check out the job descriptions for more information, and send us an email!
[http://www.hammerlab.org/jobs/](http://www.hammerlab.org/jobs/)

------
snewman
Scalyr | Agent Engineer | $125-160K, >=0.3% equity | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

"Agent Engineer" sounds like something from Person Of Interest, but actually
you'll own our lean, mean data collection agent. An ops visibility tool is
only as good as the data it collects, and we pride ourselves on gathering
everything from logs to system metrics to application metrics to API data. If
you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools, come help us connect
to... everything. You'll get to play with packages from Apache to Zookeeper,
APIs from AWS to, er, Azure, while tackling challenges such as monitoring
100,000+ simultaneous log files using minimal CPU.

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
We offer the equity, influence, and fun of an early-stage company, with
stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture. We have great backers, strong
traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've built half a dozen startups,
including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can honestly say this is my
favorite so far.

If this sounds like fun, check out the link below, or drop us a line at
jobs@scalyr.com.

[https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-
engineer](https://www.scalyr.com/company/jobs/agent-engineer)

------
huffyhenry
Chimu Trading | Data Platform Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE

We are a small startup with the ambition of analysing football (soccer) data
in more depth and producing predictions with more precision that anyone else
in the world. We are looking for someone to take charge of our data back-end,
including ingestion of source data, database administration and delivery to
the data science staff.

We based our workflow on Python/Django, PostgreSQL and AWS, so these skills
are a must. Full advert here:
[https://chimutrading.github.io/](https://chimutrading.github.io/)

The post is available immediately. Please send a short cover letter, a CV and
some code samples (ideally a GitHub profile) and we will be in touch. Informal
enquiries are also welcome.

------
theGuardian
the Guardian ([https://theguardian.com](https://theguardian.com)) | Software
Engineers | Full-time | London, UK | ONSITE

Hello! We are Guardian Digital and we develop the website, the apps, and a
variety of internal tools. We are looking for enthusiastic developers to join
our web and iOS teams.

The Guardian is committed to a Digital First strategy; we love proactive
developers who want to influence and inform our feature development and
technology choices. Ideally, you will be accustomed to pairing and mentoring
others.

We deploy continually and work in cross-functional teams (that include several
developers alongside UX, Design and Product Managers). We mostly program in
Scala and JavaScript, but will use the best tool that solves the problem.

The office is a 10 minute walk from King’s Cross. Most of us work on Macs,
however, some opt for other laptops, or Linux installation.

See who we are, or open an issue:
[https://github.com/guardian](https://github.com/guardian)

More information on our interview process:
[https://www.theguardian.com/info/developer-
blog/2015/jan/20/...](https://www.theguardian.com/info/developer-
blog/2015/jan/20/how-does-the-guardian-recruit-developers)

If you are interested, drop me an email (kate.whalen@theguardian.com) with a
bit of background on yourself, and any questions you have!

------
davkal
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works) | San Francisco, CA &
London, UK & Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools (all locations)

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (Berlin only)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools (London and SF only)

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer flexible hours with a good work-life balance, with a typical day
going from 10am-6pm. All our tools are open source:
[https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse our PRs
to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 30 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks will consider visa sponsorship on case-by-case basis, subject
to business needs and individual eligibility.

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA | WebGL Graphics, Frontend, Backend
Engineer

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.

Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available.

Please check our openings on www.aurorasolar.com/careers

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, Three.js, WebGL

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Python

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

~~~
guptat59
Emailed you the last time! Here is a ping again :)

------
SteffenEnni
FR8 Revolution Inc | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | UI/UX Engineer & Front End
Engineer | Full-time

Hi, I'm Steffen Enni, VP Engineering at FR8 Revolution Inc. We’re providing
the $700B truck freight industry with a new and powerful way to help fleets
fill their trucks, shippers track loads in real-time and drivers gain some
control over their lives and careers. We recently raised an $8.5 million
Series A round of funding and are excited to be growing our team so we can
bring new solutions to an industry that literally drives our economy.

We're hiring UX / front end / full-stack engineers with React experience to
help build our product vision. Our front-end stack is React, MobX, Material-
UI, Jest+Enzyme on top of an application layer using Express/Node.js sitting
in front of a set of micro services. (See more on
[http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution](http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution))

For more information have a look at our job openings at
[https://fr8.guru/#hiring](https://fr8.guru/#hiring).

Interested? Feel free to contact me {steffen at fr8revolution.com}, I'd like
learn about your recent accomplishments.

------
msft_rtagger
Yammer (Microsoft) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time | Senior Software
Engineer (Front end)

Yammer is looking for an awesome senior front end engineer to join the team in
San Francisco. Located near SF's Civic Center, the office boasts beautiful
historic features, free meals and great commuter benefits. Send you resumé to
rtagger @ microsoft.com.

About Yammer:- At Yammer, our mission is to change the way people work, and
that mission starts with us. We use our own product every day to promote and
encourage our culture of openness and transparency. Yammer provides each user
with a voice, empowering individuals to share ideas, ask questions, and voice
concerns. We're passionate about building a great product that people love to
use, and we're always on the lookout for similarly product-minded engineers to
join us. Our Frontend engineering team works on a rich, complex client-side
application. And at Yammer, engineers don't just get handed specs and mocks to
build -- we work in an iterative and collaborative way with Product and Design
to create the best possible user experience. So, we need people who are
enthusiastic, who ask great questions, who have strong opinions but aren't
afraid to admit when they're wrong, and who enjoy collaborating with a cross-
functional team. At Yammer we hire smart people, expect them to learn and
grow, and trust them to make day-to-day decisions. We care most about creating
products people love - to enable that, we move quickly (pushing code to
production at least daily), we iterate, and we value learning over shipping
features.

keywords:- React, JS, JavaScript, HTML, Backbone, ES6, Redux, TypeScript

------
lintaho
Trialspark | New York City / NYC | Full time | Full-stack developers |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few engineers to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. You'll be working at all levels of the stack
(flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health - CHICAGO - RELOCATION

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world.

Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and phone data to predict the state
of an individual’s recovery in real-time, enabling the right care to be
delivered proactively the moment it is needed. Imagine if you could predict
risk factors that lead to regressive behavior, such as when someone is angry;
when they are experiencing a craving; when they are not sleeping well; or when
they are falling off their continuing care plan. Now imagine doing all of this
without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team. If you could be
described as one of the following, please email talent@triggrhealth.com!

Sr Full Stack Engineer

Jr Full Stack Engineer

Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

------
alwaysunday
Waldo Photos ([http://waldophotos.com](http://waldophotos.com)) | Austin, TX |
Full-time | Onsite or Remote

We're building a platform that delivers photos using facial recognition and
mix of AI/ML. We took a pragmatic approach when designing our microservices
architecture mixing new (GraphQL, Kafka, React) and old (Python, Node, Java)
technologies.

We just moved into a bigger office in East Austin so you're welcome to join us
here or work remotely if that's what you prefer.

We're looking for: \- Front End (React/Redux) \- Full Stack/Backend (Node,
Python, Java, Clojure) \- Android \- Data Engineers (Mesos, Marathon, Kafka)

Techcrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-raises-5-million-
for...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-raises-5-million-for-a-photo-
finding-platform-targeting-professional-photographers-events/)

Apply using Workable ([https://waldo-photos.workable.com/](https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/)) or email andy@waldophotos.com if you're applying for a
role that isn't listed on Workable.

~~~
tkhoven
Remote for US only?

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
cobookman
Mountain View, San Francisco, Atlanta, Tel Aviv, NYC, Tokyo, Toronto, Chicago,
Austin, Sydney, Paris, Mexico City, Taiwan, Reston | ONSITE | Google

Hiring a team of Google Cloud Sales Engineers across the world. As a Sales
Engineer you advise customers on how to architect their services using
Google's Cloud Platform (GCP). We meet with customers, give workshops, talk at
large events, and create demos on a regular basis. As a Sales Engineer you get
to work directly with sales, eng, and PM to help solve our customers needs.

It's not that uncommon for a sales eng to be in a meeting with Diane, Urs,
TLs, PMs, TPMs, sales rep, along with the customer in a room.

If you are interested feel free to ping me at bookman@google.com for more
information on the position, and for an internal reference.

Here's the official job posting:
[https://www.google.com/about/careers/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/...](https://www.google.com/about/careers/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/sales-
engineer-google-cloud-platform-1600-amphitheatre-pkwy-mountain-view-
ca-1831530036&)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote
|
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - DevOps Engineers
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today. Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer role
we have available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our
site as well!
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=8efc0a52-fbb4-473c-8f33-5b1c2d73d1ae)

~~~
mikemuds
I recently (10/14) applied for a Senior Full Stack Engineer position on your
careers website, but did not receive any response. Would you accept a direct
resume via email?

~~~
indomitable
Yes :) Please email me your resume at techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com at
your earliest convenience

~~~
mikemuds
Great, thank you for your flexibility. I just sent the email.

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

~~~
excalibur
I love AltspaceVR. Is there any way you can pay me just to hang out and play
Holograms Against Humanity all day?

------
Normal_gaussian
Telemetricor Limited

A small end-to-end hardware/software company building real-time sensors and
data interfaces. Our current focus is on TelemetriCop (radio mesh-networked
cameras for rural security) and TelemetriTrace (a retail loss prevention
system).

Our stack is primarily embedded C, PostgreSQL, and NodeJS, however there are a
smattering of other languages where applicable.

We are looking to hire for two new positions (our fourth and fifth employees):

Machine Learning / Data Scientist | Winchester, Hampshire, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We are looking for someone to take on the task of improving the image
classification in the TelemetriCop system (radio networked cameras), as well
as help us build and improve the data analytics of the TelemetriTrace system.
There is a lot of room for growth in this role, we are mostly interested in a
candidate with the desire to continuously learn and the ability to
independently direct their work.

Ideal skills:

    
    
      * Statistics
    
      * SQL and other programming languages
    

Introduce yourself to us at contact@telemetricor.com, and make sure to include
your portfolio or, for recent graduates, information on your studies.

Developer, Full-Stack or Front End | Winchester, Hampshire, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE

As part of a small and technically diverse team you will be responsible for
maintaining and improving our customer-facing apps (Android, web, and iOS) as
well as working on our internal tooling.

Ideal Skills:

    
    
      * Java (Android), swift (iOS), Javascript, HTML+CSS for use in apps
    
      * Bash, Python, Java, C for tooling
    

Introduce yourself to us at contact@telemetricor.com, and make sure to include
your portfolio.q

------
jasonmotylinski
Dow Jones | Data Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Full-Time | Onsite

Dow Jones is building out a new, big data solution for it's B2B business which
allows customers to query and extract content from over 9000 sources. The
product is in it's early alpha phase, gathering feedback from early adopters.

As a data engineer you will help build and manage the cloud-based solution.
You will use the latest big data tools like Spark, Google BigQuery, and Google
Dataflow. You will have the opportunity to work in both Google Cloud and AWS.

The Data Engineering team is small and expanding quickly. You will make an
immediate impact to growth and adoption of the new product, working directly
with customers to understand their use cases and partnering with the team to
build new features which grow the product.

If you're interested, apply online here: [http://dowjones.jobs/minneapolis-
mn/data-engineer-ii/DFE1209...](http://dowjones.jobs/minneapolis-mn/data-
engineer-ii/DFE12095E32046E5A838B8D20B1DA2B7/job/)

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        JavaScript Developer (Knockout) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Front-end Developer (HTML5, CSS) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        SRE - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Back-end Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica, Kafka) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Technical Product Manager - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
apepe
Authorea | [https://www.authorea.com/](https://www.authorea.com/) | Full time
| Onsite | Brooklyn, New York (NYC)

Authorea was spun out of CERN by a group of astrophysicists who were
frustrated with the cumbersome process of collaborating on scientific
research. Think Github for research papers with a mission to change academic
publishing and Open Science. Our team is small, but our tool is already being
used at all 100 of the top 100 (Leiden Ranking) research universities. We also
just closed a substantial funding round with brand-name VCs. More info at:
[https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

We're looking for:

* (SENIOR) FRONT END ENGINEER - We're looking for an engineer with strong front end skills who will take our product to the next level. Needs to have: JS/CSS/React/Rails as well team and project management experience. Nice to have: previous experience working with editors.

Contact: jobs [at] authorea [dot] com

------
webo
CaseStack Cloud Services | Fayetteville, AR (Arkansas) | Full-time Onsite

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByeS3h3e7vQTWGtZZ0RkYmVBaV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByeS3h3e7vQTWGtZZ0RkYmVBaVE)

Cloud Services is the R&D wing within CaseStack. Our aim is to create new and
innovative ways to solve problems in Logistics and Supply Chain. The industry
has stagnated over the Last 15 years making this a field that is ripe for
disruption.

We are Looking for full-stack software engineers and architects who are
creative problem solvers and can take initiative. You will have a Lot of
freedom in steering the technical direction of the team. We're growing
quickly, and there is lots to do!

We are constantly experimenting with a wide array of technologies- React,
Angular, Python, Node.js, Docker, Kubernetes, etc. (Some more here:
[http://stackshare.io/casestack-cloud-
services/default](http://stackshare.io/casestack-cloud-services/default))

kanat@casestack.io

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 110 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. website,
front-end, API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax
platform, data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill
and career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We're growing quickly and have an expanding number of vacancies across our
engineering organisation:

* Full-time, full stack engineers of all levels across several teams (Product, Tech Platform, Compliance, Growth, Website)

* Product Managers

* Product Designers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me (CTO) directly: olly [at] freeagent
[dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

~~~
mshanu
Will you consider remote ok outside of UK for any case?

------
jlafon
OpenEye Scientific | Santa Fe, NM | Onsite/Fulltime |
[http://www.eyesopen.com/careers](http://www.eyesopen.com/careers)

OpenEye Scientific Software provides software to the Pharmaceutical Industry
for molecular modeling and cheminformatics. It has done so since 1997 in its
continuing mission to provide novel software, new science and better business
practices to the industry. Central to our approach is the importance of shape
and electrostatics as primary variables of molecular description, platform-
independent code for high-throughput 2D and 3D modeling, and a preference for
the rigorous rather than the ad hoc.

We have three open positions in Santa Fe, NM. Some of the technologies we use
are Python, Go, C++, Django, Docker, and AWS. We are growing our small team
and looking for talented backend engineers and DevOps engineers.

Santa Fe is a beautiful mountain town with excellent outdoor recreation
(hiking, skiing, cycling) as well as art, music & food culture.

------
AdamN
Factr | New York, NY | Python3/ReactJS/AWS

Factr helps international organizations (UN, etc..), teams, and individuals
find and share the information they need so they can make better decisions.
Right now, the world is changing so fast that nobody knows what's going on (or
what's already happened and what one's organization already knows).

Our office is located in Tribeca and we're looking for anybody (2+ years
experience) interested in working on an early stage angel-funded platform
that's live with customers and using the latest technology. You would be
joining a team of 4 onsite (plus 2 remote). Our stack is
ReactJS/Python3/Django built on top of AWS/Ansible. I'm a serial startup CTO
and you'll definitely learn a ton from being here. There are real leadership
growth opportunities for more senior people as well.

We're open to remote work but only for exceptional candidates who already have
extensive experience working remotely.

Email me: adam (at) factr.com

~~~
flopto
Do you have a website? Factr is hard to find on google.

~~~
AdamN
Yup! [https://factr.com](https://factr.com)

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | React Native developer | London, UK | full-time | REMOTE/ONSITE

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world.

We have spent the last year building a modern web app with React on
[https://boilerroom.tv/](https://boilerroom.tv/) \- we are now looking to
expand to Android & iOS mobile apps using React Native & looking to build apps
for Android-based smart TV platforms & Apple TV in the next few months.

You’ll be an essential part of a product team currently consisting of 4
developers (web, backend, iOS), 2 designers, and a product manager. You’ll be
working in our new office in East London, or remotely, and you’ll of course be
able to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties being live-
streamed on the site.

Stack/Keywords: React Native, Redux, Android, Amazon Fire TV, Samsung Smart TV

Required skills:

\- Experience developing, maintaining and releasing native Android apps

\- Experience working with React and/or React Native on any platform

\- Working knowledge of Android interface guidelines / best practices

\- Desire to write clean, modular & testable code with consistent code style

Nice to have:

\- Passion for underground music culture

\- Interest / experience in creating mobile VR experiences (eg Samsung
Gear/Google Cardboard etc)

\- Interest in functional & functional reactive programming concepts (eg. Elm,
Haskell, Clojure etc)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, email me at harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv :)

~~~
noescape
In the future please remove the words "Berlin, New York, Paris, LA" from your
post. They conflict with search for positions in specific cities.

Since the position is in London, please only use London in the post.

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Bangalore, India | Full-Time | Onsite

Come build [our
API]([http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/](http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/)) that
will feed the next wave of intelligent software. Work on data, specifically
dynamic and contextual business data.

Our product is a Knowledge graph for Organizations and our customers are
software vendors and analytic tools who directly integrate our data for their
customers to use. We have been self-funded and profitable since our inception.
You will get to work with smart people and work on a product that people
actually pay for. We won't bullshit you or make promises we have no intention
of keeping. You will get freedom to go down paths less travelled and we will
work with you to challenge yourself.

Technologies and skills we each use: Django, Django REST framework, Slate,
Postgres, AWS, Angular, React, Pandas, Docker, Nightmare js

If this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

~~~
azizsaya
Good to see India based co posting over here. I wish we'd have more.

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineers |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

Come and join S3's backend storage data plane team: * Senior Software
Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223)
* Software Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224)

You can also email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com. Please add 'HN'
to the subject. (*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or
recent college grads. For internships or recent college grads positions please
apply here: [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech)

------
deltaprojjobs
DeltaProjects ([http://deltaprojects.com/](http://deltaprojects.com/)) |
Poland/Europe, REMOTE | Software Engineering, Frontend and Backend

DeltaProjects is looking for remote developers in Poland.

We are looking for motivated developers for two roles:

Frontend developers: We develop using Facebook Flow, React and usual front end
tooling around JavaScript. Our legacy software is written in
ObjectiveJ/Cappucino so knowledge of these would be a plus, but is not
mandatory. We have multiple web based applications coming soon.

Backend developers: We develop using Scala and Java, using usual tools
available. We have build systems, bug tracking, deployment covered, everything
that ensures smoot sailing.

We are looking for a handful of people for each role throughout the coming
year. Our aim is to have a long term relationship with mutual investment of
time and energy for deep business and technology understanding on behalf of
the candidate.

DeltaProjects works in advertising space in real-time bidding market.
DeltaProjects is leading provider of RTB services in Sweden and other
countries looking to expand operations. We have technically challenging size
of traffic going through our servers and engineering has a reasonably free
choice in technology selection. So far we use Kafka, Druid, Riak, CouchDB,
mySql, MongoDB, Kibana, Elasticsearch, and multiple other technolgies that
help us to deliver on our goals. As a company we value technical excellence so
expect to work among a great team of skilled technicians.

Requirements: English and Polish language, Timezone plus/minus 2h from
Stockholm

Interview process: CV -> two interview talks on Hangout -> a programming task
-> salary negotiation -> start!

Joins DeltaProjects by sending your CV to deltaprojjobs@gmail.com.

~~~
sunilkumarc
Do you sponsor Visa for overseas developers?

------
trb
Lasso Data Systems [http://www.lassocrm.com/](http://www.lassocrm.com/) |
Senior Front-End Developer | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-time | REMOTE or On-
site, CANADA only

Lasso is a leading CRM for new home builders and real estate developers. We've
been modernizing our app for the last few years, moving from a PHP stack to an
Angular.js app and a Java-based REST API.

Now that we're done with most of the legacy-porting work, we've got a lot of
new features to build and that's where you would come in.

As a Senior Front-End Developer you would take requirements from the Product
Lead, create wire-frames and mock-ups, gather feedback via user interviews and
finally implement the features in ES6, RxJS, Bootstrap and Angular.

We offer:

\- full-time remote work. Most of our developers are working remotely all over
Canada. However, if you prefer working in the office you're welcome to go
there. It's located in Richmond, BC.

\- when you start, we'll provide you with any hardware of your choosing

\- a tools budget of up to $300 per transaction you can use to buy whatever
you need to stay productive - no authorization needed

\- formal education matching (up to $1500 yearly) and funding for other
continued-learning courses, conferences, and workshops

\- competitive Vancouver salary

Lasso has a very trusting and open work-environment, without fixed work-hours,
imposed dead-lines, or in-office requirements. That does require you to have
good time management skills, and be comfortable with self-directed work.

If you're interested or want to know more details, please message me at
thomas@lassocrm.com (include your resume if you're applying :) ). I'm the
front-end lead and have been happily working here for four years.

~~~
lastsilverback
Hi Thomas,

I am considering transitioning from my current position as a senior front-end
dev to a different environment. Pretty comfortable and already working remote
full-time in Canada, just looking for a change and maybe a bit better
compensation.

Pretty sure I tick all your boxes in the requirements section and already
experienced working remotely. Any chance you can disclose a salary range you
are aiming at?

~~~
trb
Hi there,

I'm happy to answer any questions you have, salary too, if you send me an
email. Sadly I can't publicly disclose our salary range, so if you're willing
to bear with me and jump through the emailing-hoop I'd appreciate it.

\- Thomas

------
mi3law
Hammerhead | Bangalore, India | Hiring 4 developers & 2 QA engineers | FULL-
TIME | ONSITE

Hi! I’m a product manager at Hammerhead. We are building a sports technology
company. We shipped our first product (see it on our website) to over 50
countries, and are now building our next product: Hammerhead X. Still in
stealth, it is a highly capable custom Android-powered device that will be
released in the spring of 2017. *
[http://hammerhead.io/](http://hammerhead.io/)

We’re hiring 4 developers and 2 QA engineers at all levels (junior to senior,
including a QA lead). We’re looking for full-stack engineers who have
experience with mobile and Android in particular. More details here:
[http://bit.ly/hh-swjobs-hn](http://bit.ly/hh-swjobs-hn)

 _Special note on our office in Bangalore_ \-- We are Techstars-backed NYC-
based company, but we are NOT hiring in India to save money or outsource
serious engineering; working with us is NOT at all like Infosys or any
consulting shop. Hammerhead’s SVP of SW Engineering and Co-Founder is Indian
and leads the team in Bangalore, which is made up of 6 full-time employees who
have equity in the company and make real decisions that determine the future
of our products.

We regularly fly our team between offices or meet in the middle for better
collaboration; right now for example, the development team is Boulder, CO, on
a 3 month sprint to set the foundation for our new product.

We’re building the most excellent startup engineering team Bangalore has ever
seen, and we have a deep appreciation for the tech scene and the potential to
grow our Indian-side of the company. Join us.

* Any questions or concerns? Email: ali+swjobs@hammerhead.io

* All JDs: [http://bit.ly/hh-swjobs-hn](http://bit.ly/hh-swjobs-hn)

------
melaniet
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[http://bit.ly/2ejOa2i](http://bit.ly/2ejOa2i)

Senior Graphic Designer: [http://bit.ly/2faavyq](http://bit.ly/2faavyq)

Customer Solutions Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2ejKPQK](http://bit.ly/2ejKPQK)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing
the team about 4X per year.

If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great
products, we would love to meet you!

Join our team of 63: Email melanie@periscopedata.com

------
thegorgon
Caviar | San Francisco | iOS, Full Stack | Onsite

The Caviar team is hiring! We're looking for an iOS specialist and a full
stack generalist to join our team.

We're building the world's best food delivery and logistics service. We’re
changing the way businesses and consumers order food from restaurants. We
believe that everyone should have access to the best eateries in their city
without any hassles. Want your favorite burger joint, but hate the traffic and
long lines? We're a team of passionate foodies solving that exact problem for
your home and office.

Our software powers the entire delivery experience: we have close
relationships with the best restaurants in every city, a network of Caviar
Couriers and customer ordering products on 3 platforms.

[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs?team=Caviar)

------
olivierbo
Swisscom | Bern, Zurich or Lausanne, Switzerland | Full-Time (80-100%) |
ONSITE | [https://swisscom.com](https://swisscom.com)

Swisscom is a major telecommunications provider in Switzerland - a company
strongly driven by innovation.

We are hiring a new team member for our Big Data infrastructure squad, you’ll
be building and scaling a robust platform that enables other engineering teams
to develop new data products at Swisscom.

You’ll be designing, implementing and operating Swisscom’s Big Data
infrastructure to manage petabytes of data and process millions of events per
second in real time. You will work with open-source technologies such as
Hadoop, Kafka, Cassandra, and Spark and you will be you will be an active
member of the open source community.

Current technologies : Hadoop, Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Ansible, RHEL.

We can help with your relocation.

Contact us at david.jacot@swisscom.com to apply.

------
cgore
The Climate Corporation

[http://www.climate.com](http://www.climate.com)

We have offices in San Franscisco, Seattle, Chicago, and Saint Louis, onsite
only.

We're looking for senior software engineers (10+ years.) We have a lot of
Clojure and some Scala here, any FP experience is good though. There's also a
lot of Python, Ruby, and R laying around, but mostly just legacy stuff. We
handle a lot of data, experience handling a lot of data or distributed systems
is a big plus. We're processing satellite imagery for many states every day,
all in AWS.

Fair warning, our parent company is Monsanto, and some people might have an
issue with that. On the upside, you'll get to work with for-real scientists on
a daily basis and Monsanto has excellent benefits. And we have lots of for-
real paying customers.

Please email me at chris.gore@climate.com if you are interested, thanks.

~~~
Cyph0n
> Fair warning, our parent company is Monsanto

I respect you guys for stating this upfront. Hope you find someone suitable.

~~~
cgore
Thanks.

I don't have a problem with GMOs (I'm really into genetics personally, I did
natural computation during my MS thesis). And the lawsuits against farmers
seem reasonable given their seed contracts, more reasonable than software
patents or EULAs to me.

But I know some people disagree about that.

~~~
Cyph0n
A friend of my father used to be a researcher at Monsanto, so he explained a
lot of the basics behind what they're doing to me. Absolutely amazing tech to
be frank.

So yeah, I personally don't have a problem with GMOs either, but as you
mentioned, some people might.

------
ornategem
In-Q-Tel (IQT) | Arlington, VA | Technology Architect, Software Engineer,
Network Architect | www.iqt.org

We’re looking to grow our team in our Arlington, Virginia office across
several groups. Currently, we’re looking for folks interested in working in a
role like mine (which we advertise as a “Technology Architect” on our website)
where we partner closely with the United States Government to help introduce
innovative technology solutions in support of mission, perform tech diligence
on potential investments (and help craft how to adapt and deliver them), and
generally spend our days exploring emerging tech.

Additionally, we have a few openings in our Cyber Reboot lab
([http://www.cyberreboot.org/careers/](http://www.cyberreboot.org/careers/))
for software and network engineers. Our Cyber Reboot lab is one of our newest
and the problem space is really interesting so if cyber security/networking is
your thing it’s a great place to land as you get to work with academia, many
very interesting friends from one of our other labs – Lab41.

We are a relatively small crew and I can attest the organization feels like a
startup (even inasmuch as we cater lunch on Mondays and Wednesdays and have
nifty standing desks). Several of us came from venture-backed startups, some
have left to start them and the problems you get to work on are definitely
unique. Our lunches tend to morph into lunch-and-learns as we have folks
spanning the academic/technical gamut from microbiology, NLP, computer vision,
“network security” and things that involve space.

The interview process is a phone screen or two, an in-person with a handful of
folks and no coding challenges. We’re looking for teammates who want to work
on a unique mission. Mastery of C++, familiarity with Torch or a PhD in EE are
great things to have but what we want is a teammate who can learn tech or
domains they’ve never worked in, cook up new ways of thinking about the
application of existing technology and help support technical innovation in
the government. As far as we can tell there’s no test for that, so we just
talk to you and make sure you get coffee or water and whatnot.

Apply here: [https://careers-iqt.icims.com/jobs/](https://careers-
iqt.icims.com/jobs/) or send an email to mjackson [at] iqt.org

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-Engineer)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of 700K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning.

Three of our engineers have come via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very
seriously.

~~~
ITriedThis
This one has left me with a particularly bad impression since they
specifically say they take referrals from HN very seriously.

I don't recall being asked if I found out about them from Hacker News (I did),
but they did ask me to provide links to LinkedIn, Twitter, StackOverflow, and
GitLab/GitHub profiles.

Here's the grand sum of response so far, I think I've waited as long as is
reasonable to share. It's been well over a month. No other contact.

    
    
      Thanks for your interest in Kaggle. This is
      an automated message from Kaggle's applicant
      tracking system to confirm that we have
      received your application and will review
      it in the next seven days.
    

Don't promise anything about 'seven days' if you aren't going to at least
respond with an automated email saying you threw the application out after a
quick glance.

~~~
antgoldbloom
I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Would you mind emailing me at
a@kaggle.com? I'd like to look up your profile to see what happened. I'm in
charge of recruiting so it's my fault if your application slipped through the
net.

ps. The way we have historically known that the postings came from HN is by
using a custom URL: [http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer?source=hn).

I just noticed that the URL was missing from this month's link and last
month's link. (This month I just copied last month's post.) Again, Glad that
this was pointed out.

~~~
ITriedThis
Thank you for the nice response.

I may have used too harsh a tone in my earlier message, so I apologize if you
felt attacked.

If you are tracking HN referrals with a special URL, you wouldn't have known I
came from HN. I found your site and the Careers link from a Hacker News post
that was not a hiring advertisement. Maybe you could allow people to self-
identify their affiliation instead.

Unfortunately, I see no benefit I might gain by reaching out to you directly.
I have posted a negative review of your company's hiring process in a public
forum. If I was interested in applying for your current or future openings,
that probably wouldn't help my case.

I'm happy to have helped identify any issues with your process, and again
apologize for the tone in my previous post.

~~~
antgoldbloom
You're right: we will miss people with this way of tracking referral source.
I'm actually less concerned about this issue than when I first posted on HN.
We now only post on HN, Stack Exchange and Github and we've found that the
quality of the candidate pool is much higher than when we posted more broadly.
I view HN, Stack Exchange and Github as equally credibly sources, so
distiguishing HN from other sources is less important for us now than it was a
few months ago.

Re harsh feedback, I understand the perspective, but think it's actually not
such a big issue for us for two reasons: 1\. as a culture, we strive to give
each other direct feedback, so your comments are in keeping with a culture
that we aspire to 2\. on a more light-hearted note, FAR more harsh things have
been said to us on the Kaggle forums. Helps us develop a tough skin :).

~~~
eganist
This interaction seems to have gone well on both sides, leaving me feeling
particularly warm. As a member of the peanut gallery with no stake in the
outcome of this interaction, I'm nonetheless glad this was sorted out!

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | Singapore | Full-time | Onsite

Capital Match is a leading marketplace lending and invoice financing platform
in Singapore. Our key differentiator is technology, and we aim to build credit
risk engine, seamless banking integration and end-to-end product automation
from loan origination to debt collection.

We are looking to hire software engineers with at least 2–3 years experience.
Our platform is primarily developed in Haskell with an Om/ClojureScript
frontend. We expect applicants to either have experience in Haskell, or
another functional language and can pick up Haskell quickly.

Our office is in downtown Singapore. Candidates have to live in Singapore or
be willing to relocate. Visa sponsorship will be provided. We offer a
combination of salary and equity.

If you're interested, just email us at dev@capital-match.com.

------
dirtyaura
ŌURA Wellness Ring | Helsinki, Finland | full-time | ONSITE |
[http://www.ouraring.com](http://www.ouraring.com)

ŌURA is a beautiful smart ring that tracks your sleep, activity and recovery.
ŌURA has one of the best sleep tracking technologies in consumer wearables.

We are currently looking for talented software developers for 3 different
positions:

1\. Python backend developer (AWS, Tornado)

[https://ouraring.com/careers/backend-developer-
python/](https://ouraring.com/careers/backend-developer-python/)

2\. Senior Android developer

[https://ouraring.com/careers/senior-android-
developer/](https://ouraring.com/careers/senior-android-developer/)

3\. Junior iOS developer (Swift)

Note: All positions are in Finland.

~~~
monkeyshelli
Finally we have some Helsinki <3 here :) Good luck!

~~~
dirtyaura
Thanks! I'm a long-time HN user, so it's natural to post it also here. Also,
I've been thinking about organizing a cozy HN Helsinki Meetup, interested?

~~~
monkeyshelli
Of course, always! My details are in profile.

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | [http://twinelabs.com](http://twinelabs.com) | Philadelphia or
REMOTE | INTERNS

Twine builds software that matches employees with the right new roles inside
their companies - we help Fortune 1000 firms retain top talent and save
millions on hiring and training. Powering our software is a suite of matching
algorithms that improve over time using statistical learning. We're a
bootstrapped HR analytics startup, early but with revenue and funding.

We're hiring for a full-stack developer. You’ll be responsible for building
key components of our enterprise software product, and you'll lead the
development of our web application (Django/Postgres).

Email us at team@twinelabs.com with a brief (1 paragraph) description of your
interest.

------
andrewheekin
StreetShares | Software engineer, Angular and Python | Full-time, onsite |
Washington, DC (Reston, VA) | $80k-$100k + equity

[http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com)

StreetShares is hiring passionate software engineers to build our online
lending platform. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment to shape the
future of our company. This position will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across
functional areas and is a coding master. This position reports to the VP of
Product Technology and is based in our Reston, VA headquarters.

If you're interested, email aheekin@streetshares.com

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder.

We are scraping this thread every month. All positions available to search on
the map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/20.427/-57.788/3/](https://whoishiring.io/search/20.427/-57.788/3/)

~~~
dirtyaura
Great! What is the syntax from which it picks the title? Seems that it didn't
pick any title for our ad
[https://whoishiring.io/s/hn12846359](https://whoishiring.io/s/hn12846359)

P.S. special unicode characters (ŌURA) seem to cause a little bit of trouble
also.

~~~
xando
Thanks. There is no syntax here. I've decided to drop looking for a job title,
impossible to guess.

I will look at the ŌURA issue.

------
kevincennis
Boston, MA • ONSITE • Senior Node.js Engineer • Starry (starry.com)

At Starry, we’re aiming to make Internet better for everyone with easy-to-use
Wi-Fi products and a radical wireless Internet service.

As a full-time Senior Node.js engineer, you would be responsible for the
development of RESTful web services via Node.js as well as single-page web
applications, in addition to building development tools, data aggregation &
processing pipelines, performance optimizations, internal applications, and
third-party API integrations.

Full job description here: [https://starry.com/careers/senior-nodejs-
engineer](https://starry.com/careers/senior-nodejs-engineer)

Please send resumes and a link to your Github to kevin@starry.com

------
jtwarren
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider.

We have a relatively small engineering team at about 10 engineers. What makes
us unique is that we have a full time clinical team of doctors that work with
us to break down clinical science so that we can build it back up into
personalized and adaptive care programs. We're currently looking for several
mid/senior engineering positions (android, iOS, frontend, infra/platform, sre)
across our engineering team. More descriptions can be found on our jobs page
(below). If you're in the area I'd love to just grab coffee regardless of
whether or not you're actively looking to move -- I love talking to other
passionate, driven people about what they do.

For those interested in some specifics: We have Android, iOS, and web
(backbone, react) products. We're currently running most of our API on Rails
but heavily migrating toward Scala for most of our backend/data services.
Other keywords in case someone is searching: Spark, Spark Streaming, Akka,
Python, Mesos.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at jeff@wellframe.com!

~~~
devsatish
Coincidence: Just submitted my resume this morning out to Wellframe.

~~~
jtwarren
Out of curiosity, which position did you apply for? Feel free to send your
resume directly to me as I'm not seeing it in our system!

------
cbstilborg
OmniCar.dk | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | Fullstack Senior Javascript
Developer with a side of DevOps | Node.js | React | Google Cloud | Pub/Sub |
Event Sourcing

Targeting automotive importers and dealerships we are building a highly
scalable application suite comprised of Node.js based micro services, using
CQRS and Event Sourcing hosted on Google Cloud.

The frontend is built on statically type checked Javascript with React, Redux
and Webpack.

For more detail see the listing here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/226034493?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/226034493?pathWildcard=226034493&trk=job_capjs)

Or contact Claus Stilborg cs@omnicar.dk

------
bastih
Artory | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE

Artory is building the world's largest repository of critical data and
sophisticated tools for researching important artworks, creating a new level
of transparency in the art world. Appealing to art lovers, collectors,
scholars and researchers, Artory is built on a foundation of Catalogue
Raisonnés and other reliable and trusted sources of provenance and
authenticity.

We are looking for people in Berlin:

* (Senior) Product Manager (f/m, full-time)

* (Senior) Frontend Developer (f/m, full-time)

* Office Manager (f/m, full-time)

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch with me.

Please apply at: [https://artory-gmbh.workable.com](https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com)

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Supply Chain
Manager, Computer Vision Engineer, Technical Customer Support Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
jeffprouty
DroneSeed | Seattle | Full-Time | ONSITE | Software Engineer

Come help us replant the world’s forests, VIA DRONES! We are building out a
web app for internal operations and customer data portal.

Looking for a full stack engineer who is up to date on modern web development.

Apply at [https://droneseed.co/#jobs](https://droneseed.co/#jobs)

------
hotjar_com
Hotjar | Full-time | REMOTE (anywhere in Europe) | Dev and DevOps Roles

Interested in working for a company that is thriving, transparent, has a
progressive culture and some awesome technology? Hotjar continues to grow. We
currently have openings for a Full Stack Developer, Front-end Developer,
Python Developer, and Big Data DevOps Engineer.

We're based in Malta but all of our team members are 100% remote based. Check
out all of our openings at:

[http://careers.hotjar.com/?source=hackernews](http://careers.hotjar.com/?source=hackernews)

~~~
jmakov
Tried to apply and your website couldn't submit the application... (Latest
Google Chrome, Linux Mint 17).

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 65% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands and UK.
Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript (Web).

Our office is in downtown San Francisco steps from BART. If you're looking for
a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 120 people total, with ~45
in engineering) with an opportunity to have global impact, we'd love to hear
from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

~~~
pjlegato
120 employees is a "small startup"?

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 60 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
jkarraker
ScriptDash | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://www.scriptdash.com](https://www.scriptdash.com)

At ScriptDash we are using technology to re-design and re-build the pharmacy
from the ground up to offer better patient care and improve people's lives.
Justin Kan recently named us one of his 3 favorite recent startups
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12618741)).

We believe that the status quo in the pharmacy industry is broken and we’re
doing something about it. We’re a VC funded ($6 million series A) technology
startup based in San Francisco made up of ex-Facebook engineers. We offer free
medication delivery in the Bay Area and we’re building an advanced technology
platform to help patients manage and understand their medication therapy. We
allow patients to text, call or email their pharmacists with any question and
strive to provide an amazing patient experience. The pharmacy experience is
completely broken, and we have a huge opportunity to use technology to improve
the lives of millions of patients.

Our stack is Ruby on Rails, React, React Native, and Go. We’re offering a
competitive salary and a generous equity package.

Apply by API! More details at
[https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer](https://scriptdash.com/careers/software_engineer)

------
sandGorgon
RedCarpetUp | Delhi/Gurgaon, India | Full Time | On-Site

We are a YC-S15 startup (one of the few based out of India). Our mission is to
expand access to credit for the Next Billion Users - using the power of
machine learning and the smartphone. We've a bunch of exciting engineering
problems to solve and want you to have a significant say in how we solve it.
We believe in giving you full autonomy and creating an environment where you
can innovate without fear.

Our stack is Python, Celery, Postgres, Redis, PySpark, Pandas and Neo4j. Our
internal apps are all built on Reactjs and served statically using s3. On
Android, we use a lot of RxJava and some amount of Kotlin.

Read about our culture here -
[https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/](https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/)

We are looking for full-stack hackers who can grow into leadership roles here.
This is a senior position and we are looking for people who architect and
lead.

We are also looking for a (remote/onsite) senior data scientist with previous
production credit scoring experience. Read about it here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12763113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12763113)

Contact: sss [@] redcarpet [dot] cash or at
[https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/](https://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs/)

------
jberger357
Remote Freelance position. Please apply online at
[http://frac.tl/careers/](http://frac.tl/careers/)

Who We Are

Fractl is a creative marketing agency that fuses data journalism and
information design to explore universal human interests in original and daring
ways.

The Role

We’re looking for a Data Scientist who can reveal the most interesting and
surprising findings in data he/she collects, cleans, models and tests. The
ideal candidate will have an excellent grasp of basic statistics, including
statistical tests, distributions, and maximum likelihood estimation. A solid
understanding of statistical significance is vital, as is the ability to
determine if methodologies are sound. Your contributions to Fractl projects
will be crucial in ensuring stories are based on meaningful results that truly
represent trends in the real world.

Your role in a project will typically begin by assessing potential data
sources alongside a data journalist to find one (or several) that has the
potential to reveal a compelling story that relates to the client’s products
or services. You will then collect the data, scraping it if necessary, before
analyzing it through Exploratory Data Analysis and hypothesis testing using
such statistical programs at Excel and Tableau. Your juicy discoveries are
then presented to an information designer and data journalist for them to
produce an engaging visual story and article the general public can enjoy.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
christina_mm
MachineMetrics, Inc. | [http://machinemetrics.com](http://machinemetrics.com)
| Full-time |Onsite Preferred, Remote OK | Northampton, MA

MachineMetrics was founded by a small group of software and manufacturing
professionals that couldn’t sit still and are obsessed with making an
incredible product. We may not change the world, but we will make factory
floors more productive and efficient. We make software that machine operators
actually like to use.

We are looking for a talented, FULL STACK SOFTWARE DEVELOPER who has excellent
problem solving and communication skills. Applicants should have 5+ years of
experience in both server-side and client-side web development. You should be
an expert in NodeJS, AngularJS, Socket.IO, and Amazon Web Services such as
ElasticBeanstalk.

At MachineMetrics, you will work with a close team and help make important
decisions about product direction and overall system architecture. The
opportunity to make an impact on the software is significant. You may also
communicate directly with customers about issues and work to resolve them in a
timely manner. You will be asked to write code during the interview.

Our work environment is busy, non-political, and comfortable. People that do
well here are able to self-manage but aren’t afraid to reach out for guidance.
Our team is committed to making an awesome product that will help our
customers see serious improvements.

To apply, send a resume to careers [at] machinemetrics [dot] com

------
cmain
128 Technology | Burlington, MA (Greater Boston Area) | Full Time | ONSITE |
Full Stack Engineer

Do you want to solve complex problems and build systems that will change the
Internet? Do you want to be part of a company that is on the cutting edge of
technology? Do you want to work with a world-class team of engineers? Do you
have what it takes? The engineering team at 128 Technology is looking for an
entry level to mid level front-end engineer who is comfortable working within
the full stack of our web application. We are looking for extremely motivated
engineers who can work independently and help us build out our web application
that will control the networking technologies we are developing.
Responsibilities: \- Helping to design and build REST APIs. \- Working on a
Node.js web server that powers our UI and API. - UI programming using the
latest front end frameworks like Angular, React, Backbone, or Ember. \- Work
with the User Experience and Product Management team to translate wireframes,
data visualizations, design concepts and ideas into reality. \- Collaborating
with the other engineers to meet product development goals, milestones, and
deadlines.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/215494182](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/215494182)
or cmain@128technology.com

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
    

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

We create products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves?language=en)

As well as our other videos:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Engineering roles:

IT / Hardware / Systems Technician, Video Systems Engineer, Mid/Sr Full-Stack
Engineer, Sr UI/UX Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Software
Engineer (a strong SE fundamentals and experience (as a generalization, not a
pure data scientist)). CV positions in Lausanne.

Creative roles:

Creative Director, UI / UX Designer, Motion Designer, Animator,
Producer/Editor

You can apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum).
I'm happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
mwi
Cropster | Innsbruck, the capital of the Alps, Austria, Europe | On Site

Cropster is the market leader in software for the speciality coffee industry.
We work with farmers, exporter, importers and roasters in over 70 countries
around the world on a daily basis to help them deliver a better cup of coffee
to their customers. We are passionate techies who love and share the
philosophy that producing high quality foods benefits producers and consumers
equally.

Current Openings:

\- Java Software Developer (full-time)
([https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/software-
develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/software-developer-
java-aut/))

\- Full-Stack Software Developer (part-time)
([https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/software-
develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/software-developer-
aut-part-time/))

\- Data Scientist (part-time)
([https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/data-
scientist-a...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/data-scientist-
aut-part-time/))

Bonus points for:

\- Loving coffee

\- Appreciating the Coen Brothers

Interested in Cropster, but not ready to apply? Say hello and stay in touch by
contacting us at jobs@cropster.com.

~~~
raizinho
Can the part-time Data Scientist be remote?

------
welchmt
Ripple | San Francisco, CA | Onsite (San Francisco OR Luxembourg) | Fulltime.
[https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/)

Hi, I'm a software engineer at Ripple. I work on blockchain software
infrastructure for financial institutions. Our mission is to create the
internet of value and support trillions of transactions globally.

We're hiring for the following positions: \- Senior Software Eng (SF and Lux)
\- Engineering Manager \- InfoSec \- Solutions Architect \- Data Product
Manager \- Tech Writer \- Data Engineer

see our official ads here: [https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

We primarily code in NodeJS, we use and contribute back to open source
software and some of us have been writing JavaScript and Node for many years
and know the ins and outs of the ecosystem very well.

On the operations side we're in AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt
and terraform. If you want more details I can bring you in touch with one of
our DevOps engineers.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), recently closed our B round and have a great team. Feel
free to email me with any questions: Mwelch@ripple.com Or apply through our
careers page.

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

    
    
      -Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver personalized products more effectively.
    
      - Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business together more efficiently.
    
      - Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.
    

Recent Awards:

    
    
      - Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015
    
      - Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015
    
      - Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status - 2016
    
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.
    
      - 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children
    
      - $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.
    
      - Free format hack days roughly once a month
    

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack)

------
roneil
KPCB Edge (Seed initiative at Kleiner Perkins) | Developer in Residence | San
Francisco, CA | Temporary (3-6 months) | Onsite

Hey HN!

We're KPCB Edge, Kleiner Perkins' seed-stage initiative, and we're looking for
a full-stack software engineer to join us for a few months in our San
Francisco office. The role would be a great opportunity to work on some
projects with us and figure out what your next move might be, whether that's
starting a company, joining a company, or something else entirely. There's a
bit more info up here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles](https://www.kpcbedge.com/roles)

To tell you more about us, we spend half our time investing and half our time
building products to try to solve common problems faced by the founders we're
investing in (happy to explain this further directly). Everyone in the
partnership is technical, and we ship code for the aforementioned products
ourselves. More about our current team here:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/team](https://www.kpcbedge.com/team) and our
portfolio:
[https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio](https://www.kpcbedge.com/portfolio)
(includes 3 YC companies)

Reach out to rrumburg@kpcbedge.com if interested!

------
gkop
Binti [[https://binti.com/](https://binti.com/)] | San Francisco, CA |
Software Engineer | Full-time, onsite, will sponsor v1sa | $100K – $140K,
0.25% – 1.0%

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Binti's software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in
the midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are
close to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of
California.

We have sustainable revenue, fanatical customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). Some of the areas in which
we are especially seeking to round out our engineering team include web
accessibility, front-end development, operations/"devops", UX, and security.
We do not expect you to have all these skills, but are listing them here to
give you a sense of our most pressing needs. We're using Kubernetes/Google
Cloud.

Contact info is in my profile.

------
gregwebs
Karius | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Karius is taking the genomic sequencing revolution (NGS) out of the lab and
inventing the technology to make it work for infectious disease testing. This
isn't just another automation app: we are a well-funded team of engineers,
biologists, analysts, doctors, and more that collaborate to build the
technology of the future.

Karius is launching a first product soon but we are still a startup where you
can make significant contributions in one area or broaden your understanding
of different areas. You leverage significant experience in one or more of
these areas but you have the opportunity to work across them

    
    
      * Front-End: TypeScript, React, CSS, and work well with designers
      * Devops/Operations (Building pipeline infrastructure, Docker, AWS, terraform/CloudFromation Postgres, MySQL, DynamoDB)
      * Backend Web Services: C#, Database schema modeling, REST APIs with Swagger documentation
      * Pipeline Engineer: Bioinformatics experience. Experience with a strongly-typed language (F#, Scala, Haskell, Rust, OCaml, Flow/TypeScript2) or experience with statically typed languages and appreciation of strong-typing.
      * Analysis: Experience with bioinformatics analysis and Python
    

website: kariusdx.com jobs at kariusdx.com

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world (Qualcomm, Walmart, HP, Visa,
Twitter, etc.) to help their employees find great learning content from any
source, share knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards
career goals - and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees
actually love to use.

We're looking for a skilled Backend Engineer to join the team. Our backend
isn't your typical Rails system - we serve up a GraphQL API to power our
client apps, which frees our backend team from the tedium of writing a ton of
disposable endpoints entangled with view logic... instead, we focus on
different tasks: designing our database for performance, integrating with a
variety of external services, and architecting our overall platform for
security, availability, and all those other good things!

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, apply to the careers
link below, drop a comment here, etc.

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154?lever-
source=hn)

------
owenconti
ICE Health Systems | Calgary, AB | Full Time, Onsite |
[http://icehealthsystems.com/](http://icehealthsystems.com/)

ICE Health Systems is a software company committed to developing innovative
technologies for the healthcare community in order to improve the way
healthcare is delivered.

ICE Health Systems initially began as Patient Education software, and has
since, expanded its suite of products to include a cloud based, electronic
health record system, ICE 5, and an online learning and content management
system, ATLAS.

In order to create an effective solution for healthcare providers, we firmly
believe that experts in the healthcare communities should be involved in the
conceptual development and tangible end product. ICE Health Systems turns to
trusted advisors for intellectual contributions to create truly unique systems
created for healthcare professionals, by healthcare professionals.

Stack: Java (Spring), Hibernate, MySQL, BackboneJS, ReactJS, TeamCity,
BitBucket

Position(s): We are looking to hire two Junior/Intermediate Front End Web
Developers to add to our development team.

Job posting: [http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-
developer](http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-developer)

Contact me directly if you are interested, oconti@icehealthsystems.com.

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​ At Enigma, we started from the
realization that there is an enormous quantity of hidden knowledge locked away
in data silos and obscure formats, just waiting to be released. We are
building data discovery and analytics tools that make it simple for
organizations to liberate their own private data, and for the wider community
to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated public data platform. We
believe data can reveal tremendous things about the world and that it will
continue to transform it in the years and decades to come. After winning
TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a Series B Startup,
and we're growing quickly!

Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Product Managers,
Product Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Edinburgh, UK | Full Stack Engineers - On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers. Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the
need for invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine
learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems.

We use a wide variety of languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and
JavaScript; Open Source technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and
AngularJS; and we build on top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

(Please note, I only recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you
with other roles/locations)

~~~
jplahn
I've seen posters for the Edinburgh DC throughout some of the Amazon offices
in Seattle and it looks like you guys are doing cool stuff :). I'm not looking
to change teams right now, but I'll probably get in touch sometime in the
future since I lived in Scotland for 7 years (Aberdeen) and I'd love to get
back someday.

Out of curiosity for myself and others, is there a preference for local
candidates over moving US based people over (whether internal or external)?

~~~
JonnyB_Amazon
We definitely are doing interesting things here, and across a wide range of
different projects too! We are looking worldwide for people to join our team
as we big growth plans here in Edinburgh, so no real preference on current
location.

~~~
thowaway60
Wow, that's swell. And thank you for posting that here instead of sending an
internal email or something.

By the way, when you said "proceed to the next stage", did you mean the stage
where you play dead recruiter and I pretend that nobody warned me about this?

------
melvinmt
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles, CA | Full Time | Onsite

Wag is the fast-growing on-demand dog walking startup and we're currently
offering our dog walking service in 12 major cities in the US. Our HQ is
conveniently located on the Sunset Strip (West Hollywood) and we're backed by
several top VCs.

We're looking for code/technology agnostic Full Stack Engineers who, besides
being an expert in 1 backend language (preferably PHP) and having experience
with at least 1 modern JS framework (preferably Angular or React), are not
afraid to pick up and learn new languages and technologies. Experience level:
mid-senior-lead (4+ years experience).

We try to keep our interview process straight forward: online code challenge
(<1 hr), 1-2 phone screens (< 1.5hr) and an on-site interview (<3 hrs).

This is still a small engineering team in a fast-growing company, so it's a
great opportunity to have a lot of impact and ownership while we continue to
grow.

Our tech stack consists of: backend API (PHP/Laravel), iOS apps (Obj-C),
Android apps (Java/Javascript), web app (Angular) and internal tools that use
React/Redux. As Full Stack Engineer you will be working with the technologies
you are most familiar with and/or most interested in.

Compensation: $1xx,xxx/yr with equity. We offer catered lunch daily, weekly
office exercise, health benefits.

Please submit resume and a short intro about yourself to melvin@wagwalking.com

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | frontend / backend / devops | London, UK or NYC | On-site

I'm the CEO of Arachnys. I went to see a customer yesterday (bulge-bracket
bank), and they told me that what they loved about Arachnys is that we deliver
better than any enterprise software vendor they have ever worked with. If you
want to be part of that sort of team, get in touch. jobs@arachnys.com

We sell software to manage risk and compliance processes in big financial
institutions. Lots of data, complex workflows, different natural and computer
languages, you name it.

At the moment we're looking for a generalist role and two specialist roles:

1\. GENERALIST: Pull-up-your-sleeves mentality, expertise with web development
(Python/Go/JS are our main languages). Like seeing things through to
completion.

2\. DEVOPS: We're increasingly getting asked to manage complex data privacy
problems as well as being probed on security. If you know what an HSM is, or
have managed sensitive data in a devops context, we'd love to talk to you.

3\. GRAPH DATA: Most risk problems boil down to relationships that can be
teased out of data. We're looking for someone who has worked on complex graph
data issues. Experience at scale is a big advantage. If you have strong
opinions about Spark, Neo4j and/or Palantir, get in touch.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions.

------
hchitali
AppFormix | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Full Stack Developer

Did you spend four or more years working hard towards your education to be
unfulfilled by your work? Do you feel like you are having no impact in your
current job? Do you know that you can bring a fresh perspective to challenges
but aren’t given the chance? At AppFormix, our team is creating new products
and features and all of our work is directly seen or used by our growing
customer base. Our engineers work together as a team, collaborating and
discussing new ideas daily. We share our ideas openly without worry for who
gets the “glory” because when the team wins, we all win.

Honestly, AppFormix is not for everyone. If collaboration isn’t your cup of
tea and working in a very agile environment bothers you, then we probably are
not the best match. But, if you are relentlessly focused on the quality of
your code, see the value in peer code reviews, and have an interest in cloud
computing, then we might be a match and you should apply. As a member of this
team, you are creating products that will be used by all of our customers. On
a daily basis you will be doing code reviews, working with your team to
overcome challenges, and creating a UI that is second to none.

The most successful engineers in this role have: \- A Computer Science degree
and/or 2 years of related work experience \- High proficiency in Javascript,
AngularJS, and NodeJS \- Experience with HTML5, CSS3 \- Superb communication
skills \- A thirst to continue learning \- A desire and interest to learn and
work in the Docker ecosystem

Reach out to us: jobs AT appformix.com

------
krytenboot
Rakuten | Software Engineer | Setagaya, Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | Full Time

Tech: Java, Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, MQ messaging, GKE, Azure.

Seeking experienced server side engineers to develop backend services for
smart device applications.

Full description and application process here:
[https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jo...](https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jobdetail.ftl?job=00002293)

------
lyschoening
DTU Biosustain | Software Engineer (Front-end/UX/Back-end/Full-Stack Web) |
VISA | ONSITE | Copenhagen, Denmark

Help save our scientists from their own data:

Our team is looking for one or more talented and enthusiastic software
engineers to expand our scientific web platform supporting experimental and
computational activities at our center just outside Copenhagen. The front-end
consists of an integrated web UI with many individual components. It is
supported by a collection of services for data storage and analysis methods.

We use primarily Python and AngularJS.

DTU Biosustain applies an engineering approach to the research of building new
microbial cell factories to bring them to market faster and cheaper.

Read more & apply here:

[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-
positions/...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/about/vacant-
positions/job?id=4eba0cff-a254-467d-8ad6-cc6182bfba79)

This is a public sector job. The salary will be negotiated based on collective
agreement (with a union). We therefore do not have an official salary range,
but expect something on the order of 450-550k DKK excluding pension & very
good working conditions.

We provide administrative assistance with VISA & relocation.

The interview process consists of a phone screen, followed by a short online
code test and then a round of interviews on-site or via Skype.

Questions? Email me at lays@biosustain.dtu.dk

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE + REMOTE

We're a small engineering team in need of more engineers to help build out not
only new features and a better experience for our customers, but internal
tools that will allow us to continue to scale and grow at the fast pace that
we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive salary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at luke.evers (at)
mmlafleur (dot) com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

If you want to learn a little about us, check out this blog post:
[https://mmlafleur.com/mdash/engineering-
team](https://mmlafleur.com/mdash/engineering-team)

No recruiters please.

~~~
lukevers
We're also hiring for a variety of positions that are non-engineering
specific, too. Feel free to apply on our job board if you're looking to be
part of an amazing team in any of these fields as well:

\- Data Science

\- Marketing

\- Customer Experience

\- Planning

\- Warehouse / Logistics

\- Product Manager

\- And more...

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur)

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | London/Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Full Stack
Software Engineer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and save health care providers $1.5B by 2020.
We need to add more top-class Software Developers to our team to help us
achieve it. You can choose to join our office in London or at the Science Park
in Cambridge.

As a Software Developer at Owlstone, you will be a vital part of the team
tackling very challenging problems such as detecting early-stage cancer from
patients’ breath, or warning people of the presence of minute amounts of life-
threatening chemicals in their surroundings. To enable development of new
detection & diagnosis algorithms for multiple applications, we are expanding
the team responsible for building & administering our data pipelines and data
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-
stackde...](http://www.owlstonenanotech.com/company/careers/full-stackdevops-
developer)

Send an email to jose.diez@owlstone.co.uk to get past the HR filter ;) (no
recruiters, please)

~~~
daxald
Jose, who do I email if I am interested in Systems Engineer (Medical Devices)
role? Would that be you?

------
armourman
Armour Comms | Developers / Operations | London, UK | Salary range: £40-60k +
options + bonus + biscuits | Onsite | Full-time

We’re a team of security-minded developers creating real-time communications
applications for enterprises, finance and governments. We’re looking for like-
minded people to join us in a variety of roles:

\- We’ve got Android and iOS expertise and are looking to re-skin our apps for
Windows Mobile and desktops, using C#, XAML, perhaps Electron,. as well as C++
for high performance native code. We look for people who can work
autonomously, deliver ahead of schedule, and not hum annoyingly when listening
to music on your headphones while programming.

\- Good news: we have customers! We’re getting more and more of them and they
all need stuff installed and supported, so we’re also looking for dynamic,
adaptable Operations people, experienced in customer interaction and problem-
solving. Ideally, we’d like you to bring a strong existing knowledge of
networking, VoIP, SIP and stuff like that.

Armour is a 20-person company, offering share options, bonuses, and an
unhealthy dependency on chocolate biscuits and doughnuts. We’re also very
British, which is why we spell doughnuts the correct way…

Interested? Take a quick look at www.armourcomms.com then email us at
info@armourcomms.com.

------
jeffkeeling
Front-End Developer | HigherMe (YC W2015) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

Our engineering department is looking for a junior/mid-level front-end
developer to help us roll-out the multitude of features we have planned. We
work in a pretty standard React.js/Webpack stack with Alt.js providing our
flux implementation. We’re looking for someone who has made something
interesting with React on the side and understands their way around a single
page app.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by coming
into the office.

Apply at Angelist: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-developer)

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if..

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 4.5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in adtech

* The combination of huge datasets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our 5.0 rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you want to learn more, email Casey- casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply
directly on our website: [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

------
vermorel
Lokad | [https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com) | Paris, France |
Senior Compilation Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Compilation, Big Data and Machine Learning applied to Supply Chain. We are
profitable, fast growing and largely bootstrapped. Supply chains are
incredibly complex, and we need a compilation engineer to get those challenges
addressed at scale.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in modern compiler design, and how to compile with a cloud
platform as your target. Our codebase is clean, documented and heavily (unit)
tested. Our offices are quiet (no open space!), bright, and you can get three
monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versionned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.
With .NET Core coming this year, we anticipate a few strategic migrations
toward Linux.

We expect a vivid interest for compilation. A taste for low-level high
performance computing and distributed systems is also a big plus.
Contributions to open source projects are also highly regarded. We are located
50m from Place d'Italie in Paris (France).

To apply, drop me a mail at joannes.vermorel@lokad.com (I am the founder)

~~~
throwaway8126
I'm currently looking for compiler-related jobs in Paris and elsewhere and
this seems kind of interesting. I see that you first advertised this position
in July and then again last month, which may be because there are too few
applicants or because they are not qualified.

Anyway, as feedback (don't know if you're interested...) here are some points
that make me hesitate to apply for this job:

\- You're a C# shop, which is great, but you don't say if you only consider C#
experts or if you trust a senior compiler person to pick up the basics within
the first weeks on the job. I couldn't C# my way out of a paper bag, but if
you give me a book and a quiet office for a week, I'd be productive.

\- This may seem silly, but: On your "about us" page
([https://www.lokad.com/aboutus](https://www.lokad.com/aboutus)) everybody
wears suits! This might be useful to impress potential customers, but it also
projects a certain image to potential job applicants.

\- Information about the hiring process is always interesting. Do you make
applicants solve silly brain teasers etc. This applies to most of the posts in
this thread, but I won't reply to each of them individually ;-)

\- Not a particular concern for me, but I know that many people working in
programming languages in the Paris area are expats. Would be interesting to
note if you are open to somebody who doesn't speak French (well).

Kudos for putting the salary range on the announcement on your web site:
[https://www.lokad.com/jobs-senior-compilation-
engineer](https://www.lokad.com/jobs-senior-compilation-engineer)

(Another reason I hesitate to apply is that I have several other currently
running application processes.)

All the best with finding the right person!

~~~
vermorel
Thanks for the feedback!

\- C# shop. We don't require any C# expertise. Yet, we don't want to surprise
candidates either.

\- Suits! Well, it's a B2B website. Don't think too much of it. Developers
dress as they want.

\- Hiring process: discussing at length your past projects. Typically a lot
more constructive than teasers, but it does require a capable interviewer :-)

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave (waveapps.com) | Toronto | Director of Software Engineering, Software
Engineers, Product Managers, and more | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.

Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

Our team is growing fast, too, and this is an extraordinary time to join us!
What we're looking for:

    
    
      - Director, Software Engineering
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Software Engineering Manager
      - Software Engineer - Django
      - Software Engineer - Ruby
      - Data Insights Developer
      - Infrastructure Engineer
      - Mobile Engineer
      - Software Engineering Coop
      - Payroll Product Manager
      - Product Designer
      - Product Marketing Manager
      - Growth Marketing Manager
      - Finance Analyst
    

All postings and details: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/)

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world.

We're proud of our team and our culture. We're looking for passionate,
inspired and inspiring people to make our product and our work environment
even better.

Join us: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/)

------
mellinois
MindMeld | Machine Learning / NLP Engineer | SF | Fulltime | Onsite

Five years in the making, MindMeld is the industry's most advanced
Conversational AI platform. Our platform enables us to build a high accuracy
experience for a new domain in as little as 8 weeks. As a Machine Learning /
NLP Engineer on our small, 27-person team, you will play a major role in one
of our production deployments for Fortune 500 companies. You will join a team
trying to achieve state-of-the-art end-to-end accuracy (>99%) for a large
vocabulary knowledge domain and satisfy the long tail of user requests.

About You You have a passion for and deep experience in artificial
intelligence, machine learning and natural language processing. You look
forward to joining a high caliber team of machine learning and natural
language processing experts. You’re not just looking for a job, you’re looking
for an innovative product where you can make a large impact. You deliver
results that matter.

Reach out to mel@mindmeld.com with any questions. More details here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/expectlabs/jobs/266355#.WBkHFZM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/expectlabs/jobs/266355#.WBkHFZMrJE5)

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- Austin, TX -
Full Time - Remote

Founded in 2012, Student Loan Hero is on a mission to help 44 million
Americans manage and repay over $1.3 trillion in student loan debt. Student
Loan Hero combines financial education with easy-to-use tools, unbiased
personalized advice and repayment plans to help people become financially
healthy.

Our student loan tools include student loan data aggregation and analysis,
consolidation and refinancing analysis, budgeting tools, and student loan
repayment suggestions.

Student Loan Hero is the smartest way for student loan borrowers to repay
their student loans, saving time, money and frustration.

Current Openings:

* Digital Product Manager: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519)

* Conversion Copywriter: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/365958](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/365958)

More jobs:
[https://studentloanhero.com/careers/](https://studentloanhero.com/careers/)

~~~
mikegreen
Sent something in a while back for the PM role, might be too senior but liked
the product, never heard anything back.

------
mdonahoe
Skydio | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | iOS / Web

We are building autonomous drones.

Here is a cool drone's-eye view of following a person with full obstacle
avoidance and predictive tracking
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9GpR_QnVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL9GpR_QnVM)
(this really works)

Here is an article about us in MIT Tech Review
[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600925/daredevil-drone-
fl...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/600925/daredevil-drone-flies-
through-the-trees-like-an-ace/)

Here is a talk by Adam, our CEO, on motion planning
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3E4pl2Weos](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3E4pl2Weos)

We have a great team of roboticists working on advanced perception and
planning algorithms, but I am looking for an iOS engineer help change the
paradigm for drone interfaces: How would you design a camera app if your
camera knew what it was filming and could fly?

If you are passionate about mobile design and want to get into robotics, drop
me a line.

[http://www.skydio.com/jobs/](http://www.skydio.com/jobs/)

------
TomPusher
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We are growing our team.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux,
Ruby, Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible. We are currently
hiring:

* Software Engineers [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844) * DevOps Engineers [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375) * Sales Engineer [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029)

------
jongbeau
Houston, TX | GoCo, Inc. | [http://www.goco.io](http://www.goco.io) | Onsite

Software Developer - React.js, Redux, Relay, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails

GoCo is growing rapidly and looking for awesome developers to join our team.
Our tech stack is React.js, Redux and Relay in a Single Page App coupled with
a GraphQL Server powered by Ruby on Rails. We've got a talented team and
foster a fun, transparent and collaborative environment.

== About the company ==

GoCo was founded in 2015 by a group of serial tech founders with multiple
startup successes. We're building a simple and free HR platform that helps
businesses manage their employees, payroll, and benefits from a single
location. Our goal is to make life at work awesome for both the business
owners and the employees. Over the last 18 months, we’ve proven a product
market fit by signing up 1000s of companies. We are now well capitalized and
looking to scale the team.

Learn more: [https://www.goco.io](https://www.goco.io)

== Apply ==

Email me directly: jason (at) goco.io

Apply online: [https://angel.co/goco/jobs/176358-lead-ui-engineer-react-
js](https://angel.co/goco/jobs/176358-lead-ui-engineer-react-js)

------
godawful
Housekeep | [https://housekeep.com](https://housekeep.com) | London, UK | Full
stack engineer; Mobile web engineer | Fulltime, contract | ONSITE

Housekeep has quietly taken over as the leading platform for cleaners working
in London. We measure our success first by the number of cleaners that want to
work with us, and second by the number of satisfied customers who keep booking
them week after week. We have created some world-first technologies to grow
these numbers month after month, and to increase our efficiency as we scale.

We've got good foundational tools in place, built over two years by two full-
time, full-stack web developers. You would be the third pillar of the team,
joining early enough to influence tool-choice and architecture as we go
forward. We're looking for someone who can work with us as an equal, working
on new features from day one.

Our stack:

\- Python, Django, Django Rest Framework

\- PostgreSQL (including PostGIS for its advanced geographic modelling
capabilities)

\- AngularJS

\- A hybrid mobile app for cleaners developed using Ionic on top of Cordova

Experience in any of these technologies would be a plus, but we're more
interested in your track record of building great products for the web.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're doing, our economics and
growth, and the kinds of things you might get to work on, email me. I'm the
CTO and you'd be talking to me directly. We don't use any recruiters.

gareth.lloyd (at) housekeep (dot) com

------
vimarshk
Okta | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time

We believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a group of amazing
humans who thrive on making customers—and each other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. Your colleagues will be
really effing smart (and cool to hang out with). We work on products that make
millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's most
respected investors. You'll have the opportunity to change technology forever.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose — opening March 2017,
Competitive salary, Benefits, perks, and stock options, Flexible time off,
Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons, Volunteer events

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

For list of Open Positions please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
Please email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
lazy_lanius
Your #2 benefit is "Ping pong"?! Your career page shows a picture of a ping
pong table in the same room as a bunch of desks. That sounds like hell.

[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)

------
smrtwyn
Foodora (foodora.com) - Berlin, Germany - ONSITE

foodora is a Berlin-based food delivery service that partners exclusively with
beloved local restaurants to deliver quality meals in over 50 cities
worldwide. We know the best that our cities offer and we’re bringing it
online, enabling our customers to order their favorite food through our app
(for iOS or Android) or web portal. We provide our restaurant-partners with an
on-demand fleet of bicycle couriers, making it simple for customers around the
world to access delicious meals.

We are currently looking for the following roles to join our team in Berlin:

Senior Systems Engineer (m/f):
[http://grnh.se/gs6kl71](http://grnh.se/gs6kl71)

Senior Ruby Engineer (m/f): [http://grnh.se/uio3jb1](http://grnh.se/uio3jb1)

Android Engineer (m/f): [http://grnh.se/0ye6co1](http://grnh.se/0ye6co1)

Data Scientist - Forecasting (m/f):
[http://grnh.se/17fvdj1](http://grnh.se/17fvdj1)

Please note, we are unable to assist with visa or relocation support for these
roles.

If you have any questions, let me know: jobs@foodora.de.

------
Adutude
Tropare Inc.|Full-time|ONSITE|Laguna Beach, CA, US|$65K+ USD
DOE|[http://www.tropare.com](http://www.tropare.com)

We are currently seeking a Perl programmer, that has experience developing
back-end Perl applications running on mod_perl2, under Apache2, on Linux. This
position is on-site, and our office is on one of the most beautiful stretches
of the California coast.

We are looking for someone with 1-3 years of experience in web and database
programming in a professional capacity. Knowledge of Perl, PHP or similar,
databases, XML, Javascript, and Linux is required. Experience with MySQL,
PostgreSQL, mod_perl, jQuery, AJAX, OpenAuth, Git, and AWS is desired.

Duties and Responsibilities: Maintain and extend functionality of backend
systems to support changes required by client requests. Develop new client
facing web tools. Assist in troubleshooting software issues. Show creativity
in developing solutions.

Position is on-site at our office in Laguna Beach (we are two blocks from the
beach).

Desired Skills:

Linux (Ubuntu, Amazon)

Open Auth/Openidc (The ins and outs Google, MS, etc) .

MySQL, Postgresql

AWS

Javascript

jQuery/jQuery-UI

AJAX

Mobile Application Development all platforms (IOS, Android, Blackberry)

Surfing (water based)

Please e-mail resumes/cover letters to scott[at]tropare[dot]com. We'll respond
witha short quite that tests your skills. Principals only, no agencies or
recruiters.

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa (full time) | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine
Learning [http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

In the press: [http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-
vr/](http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-vr/)

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      computer vision
      machine learning
      embedded systems
      software engineering
      hardware and pcb design
      android systems
      embedded algorithm optimization
      game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted)

~~~
zeusk
Can't see any intern applications on the page. I'm quite interested in
embedded systems and general swe. A friend posted a video of the whale demo in
the gymnasium - amazing stuff.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
driverdan
Senior Database Architect / Administrator | Austin, TX | ONSITE | OwnLocal (YC
W2010)

[http://www.ownlocal.com/about/jobs/senior-database-
administr...](http://www.ownlocal.com/about/jobs/senior-database-
administrator)

OwnLocal provides online marketing tools to small businesses through our
partners. We work with some of the biggest media companies in the world to
provide our tools to their customers.

TL;DR: MySQL, PostreSQL, ElasticSearch, AWS RDS, schema design, DB
optimization. We treat employees like humans and pay market rates. Think of
this as the DBA equivalent of a full stack web developer. Full-time, local
only.

Our web apps are Ruby on Rails on MySQL with a little Postgres. We've built a
big API on ElasticSearch which serves billions of requests per month. You will
be responsible for managing our database servers, optimizing them to scale,
help troubleshoot problems (eg we have a lot of deadlocks), and work with the
rest of the engineering team on database design and migrations. You must have
previous senior level experience in this role. Our hiring process is
transparent and fair. You'll know what to expect every step of the way.

No recruiters.

------
pbh101
IMC | Chicago, IL | Full-time, INTERNS | ONSITE | Software Engineer, FPGA
Engineer

We are actively hiring talented engineers to grow our trading operations
across the world. Entry-level, junior, and experienced. For entry-level roles,
prior experience in Java or C++ helpful but not necessary. Also hiring FPGA
engineers. Prior knowledge of financial industry helpful but by no means
required.

We are building and optimizing high-frequency trading systems, sometimes at
scale. It's fun and challenging. We have a very open and collaborative culture
and you will find yourself working closely with traders, quants, system
engineers, and other devs. We release code nightly and generally have a quick
iteration loop: your 'clients' are frequently the coworkers sitting next to
you, so you can work closely together to get to a solution. You'll learn a
lot, and hopefully we'll learn a lot from you :)

I lead our dev onboarding team where we focus on getting you the knowledge and
insight to be effective at IMC. Despite kicking up our growth rate, we regard
a highly interactive and in-depth training and mentoring process to be
critical to our growth. A typical day finds me reviewing a lot of code and
conducting design discussions with the rest of the team, as well as fostering
the onboardees' relationships with the rest of the organization.

IMC is a leading derivatives market-marker with offices across the world and
was founded in Amsterdam in 1989.

Apply at [http://www.imc.com](http://www.imc.com) and contact me at my email
in the profile (put HNJOB in the subject line). Interview process: online
Codility assessment, onsite interviews.

~~~
typon
Can you give an idea of the salary for the FPGA Engineer position?

------
krishan711
Arkera | London, UK | £40k-65k | Onsite | Hiring Python & iOS Software
Engineers

Arkera is a London-based startup operating at the intersection of data science
/ machine learning and wealth management. We have ambitious plans to transform
the largely analogue and expensive marketplace for wealth advice.

We're hiring for an iOS developer who can get hands on with every aspect of
ours app's development, working with myself and another developer.
[https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/ios-developer-at-
arkera](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/ios-developer-at-arkera)

We're also hiring for python software engineers. Our team is built up mostly
of data scientists at the moment, so your role would primarily be to help with
architected our project as a whole (we are in the process of pulling out
aspects as micro services) with myself and designing solutions with the data
science team. [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/python-developer-at-
arkera](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/python-developer-at-arkera)

You can reach us through one of the links above, or reach me directly
@krishan711

------
slee82
ONSITE | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | New York, NY | Sesame Workshop -
www.sesameworkshop.org

Sesame Workshop, the nonprofit behind Sesame Street and other beloved shows is
looking for a Dev Ops Engineer (1-3 yrs experience ) to join our small and
diverse team and help fulfill our mission of helping all kids around the world
grow smarter, stronger, and kinder. We’re working on lots of exciting projects
supporting shows (new and old), sites (big and small), apps, games, and much
more.

This Dev Ops Engineer will be instrumental in transitioning our legacy stacks
over to the modern stack recently put in place using AWS. The usual
requirements apply: LAMP stack (Ubuntu, MySQL), programming/scripting
languages (Python, Shell scripting, etc.), version control (GIT), and change
management (Puppet, Chef) and deployment tools (Hudson/Jenkins). Bachelor’s
degree is preferred.

To apply, please visit
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/sesameworkshop/jobs/dev...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/sesameworkshop/jobs/devops-
engineer-aZz6EUwPur5R0eeMg-44q7) , and email me (Samuel.Lee@sesame.org)

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)
Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

 _Engineering:_

\- Sr. Front-end Engineer (React.js) -
[http://grnh.se/jw56tk1](http://grnh.se/jw56tk1)

\- iOS Developer (Swift) - [http://grnh.se/tawx2o1](http://grnh.se/tawx2o1)

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Software Engineer (New Grad) -
[http://grnh.se/ra04t8](http://grnh.se/ra04t8)

 _Design & Product:_

\- UX/Product Designer - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Manager - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills? Apply at
[http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with your own
job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 400+ employees. In 2014,
we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Linux Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)
      - Senior Data Warehouse DBA (Santa Monica)
      - Senior MySQL Database Administrator (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

~~~
mjd
I have worked for ZipRecruiter for 3½ years and I really like it. Very few
people leave. Unlike a lot of profitable companies, we do something really
valuable: we help people find jobs.

If you want to ask me questions about it, you can email me at mjd@plover.com.

~~~
0xmohit
<3 your blog posts.

~~~
mjd
Thanks for the kind words!

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 96% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. We use these tools (but don't
expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

If you're interested in engineering or technical program manager roles, drop
us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
kurtiselliott
Zoocasa | Toronto, Canada | Full-time Onsite

[https://www.zoocasa.com/](https://www.zoocasa.com/)

Hiring: 1 iOS Developer & 1 Front End Developer

We're a small team building the future of real estate in Canada. We've
recently raised a round of funding and launched a completely overhauled
product.

If interested, please send your resume to kurtis@zoocasa.com

Job descriptions can be found here:
[https://jobs.startupnorth.ca/jobs/580078-front-end-
developer...](https://jobs.startupnorth.ca/jobs/580078-front-end-developer-at-
zoocasa)

[https://jobs.startupnorth.ca/jobs/580077-ios-developer-at-
zo...](https://jobs.startupnorth.ca/jobs/580077-ios-developer-at-zoocasa)

Read about us in the news:

[http://betakit.com/zoocasa-wants-to-tackle-fragmented-
real-e...](http://betakit.com/zoocasa-wants-to-tackle-fragmented-real-estate-
customer-journey-with-1-35-million-in-funding/)

[http://mobilesyrup.com/2016/10/18/globalives-lacavera-and-
sc...](http://mobilesyrup.com/2016/10/18/globalives-lacavera-and-scheschuk-
invest-in-zoocasa-canada/)

[http://www.moneysense.ca/spend/real-estate/online-real-
estat...](http://www.moneysense.ca/spend/real-estate/online-real-estate-
brokerage-relaunches-with-cash-injection/)

------
joeconway
Scribd is hiring talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the
library of the 21st century.

Right now we’re looking for:

* experienced iOS tech/team leads

* Mid to Senior Android developers

* Software engineers interested in working on search, recommendation, or payments

* Engineers with domain expertise in recommendation systems and algorithms

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at [http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics"
([http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)) and Sheet Music.

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC/SF | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse builds software that helps companies be great at hiring and
onboarding.

Founded in 2012, we have grown to more than 200 employees and have more than
1500 customers, some of which are the best known tech brands.

People love working here. Need proof? We are Best Places to Work winners on
both coasts and have a 5-star rating on Glassdoor. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

* Application Security Engineer (NYC or SF): you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp, Kali, and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod and make our SDLC more secure ([http://grnh.se/3mo5by1](http://grnh.se/3mo5by1))

* Senior Full Stack Engineers & Full Stack Engineers (NYC): develop "secret sauce" features in Ruby on Rails & Javascript, build and deploy globally distributed systems, design and implement a unified API, and build our mobile experiences ([http://grnh.se/3b2atw1](http://grnh.se/3b2atw1))

* Senior Front-End Engineer (NYC): You'll architect a platform of reusable Javascript components that other engineers will depend on and redesign the UI/UX of our platform making our application more interactive, performant, and unified ([http://grnh.se/yqt2ei1](http://grnh.se/yqt2ei1))

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers)

------
obeattie
Monzo | Full time | London/remote | Visas sponsored |
[https://monzo.com/careers/](https://monzo.com/careers/)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal; specifically backend engineers and Android engineers, and we also
offer paid engineering internships.

Our engineering team have a variety of different backgrounds: we have several
non-graduates; only a couple of us studied Computer Science; one of the team
has a degree in Marketing; some of us have worked in huge companies; some have
only ever worked in startups; others are former consultants. As long as you
enjoy learning new things, we’d love to talk to you.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email me (oliver@monzo.com) directly :) We're very
open about what we do in general, so our blog is a good place to learn more
about what we do: [https://monzo.com/blog/](https://monzo.com/blog/)

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider. The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck
in the 20th century: paper-based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging
$300 / hour, only 15% of Americans with serious legal problems even seek the
help of a lawyer. For everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in
1,000,000 of us seek justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the
0th percentile for customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the
necessary scale to combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5
years, the Supreme Court has allowed businesses to eliminate them. The
technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
mattspitz
DROPBOX NYC | NEW YORK CITY | ONSITE

We're a small office working on technically difficult problems across the
stack that are critical to Dropbox's success. You'll have an opportunity to
make an impact on both our 500+ million users and our ~60 person office and
culture. We work on hard problems that matter, and we've built an excellent
community here.

\--

More specifically, at the moment, we're looking for:

* Product designers: [https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/93283](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/93283)

* PMs: [https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/485177](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/485177)

* Product infrastructure engineers: [https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990)

* Generalist engineers: [https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91340](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/91340)

\--

It's been an incredible experience to build this office, and I hope you can
join us!

~~~
redsn0w422
Are you guys looking for interns for summer 2017?

~~~
mattspitz
Yes, though the recruiting for interns in NYC goes through San Francisco for
now:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/190707](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/190707)

~~~
chelseablues1
Hi

What is the approx time one should expect to hear back if they were selected
or not for an intern position?

i applied few weeks back but haven't heard back :(

Thanks

~~~
inondle
Same for me :/

------
jamesrichardson
SafetyCulture | Sydney, Australia or Townsville, Australia | Full-Time |
Onsite | Engineering and Product | Relocation offered

www.safetyculture.com

Founded on the principle that we need to make the workplace safer, we started
as a simple checklist app, 7 years later we're building on our data to provide
realtime safety advice and ranking. We've just completed the 2nd largest
Series B round in Australian History and we're looking to build on the
platform we've begun.

We're hiring for:

\- Full Stack Javascript (well, not really "full-stack" unless you're really
fantastic at EVERYTHING, but if you're happy working across the Node.js/Front
end bridge, that would be awesome)

\- Front End engineers (Ember.js, HTML, CSS)

\- iOS Engineers (We're on Swift 3.0 and have a practical attitude to
storyboards depending on what you're working on)

\- Devops - Basically automation heavy on AWS

\- Data Ops - We're building a brand new Data platform so need someone to help
us with this - Scala/Spark/R etc.

\- T-Shaped Test - Automation and code both mobile and platform (coding and
devops awareness would be great!).

If you'd like to know more, please contact james [DOT] richardson [AT]
safetyculture [DOT] com

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
asl19dev
ASL19 | Toronto (Onsite) | Development, Research and Design lab building
technology for social good. We work on Internet censorship, open government
and open source projects. You'll help make the Internet more open while
earning a competitive salary.

We are hiring for the following positions:

iOS Developer ([https://asl19.org/en/joinus/ios-
developer](https://asl19.org/en/joinus/ios-developer))

DevOps Engineer
([https://asl19.org/en/joinus/devops](https://asl19.org/en/joinus/devops))

Backend Developer ([https://asl19.org/en/joinus/back-end-
developer/](https://asl19.org/en/joinus/back-end-developer/))

Frontend Developer ([https://asl19.org/en/joinus/front-end-
developer/](https://asl19.org/en/joinus/front-end-developer/))

We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefit

\- All the hardware you need

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks

\- An open culture that welcomes ideas and independence and values dedication.

Email us your CV and a cover letter to: apply at asl19.org

~~~
charleshkang
Hey there,

Would you be willing to speak to a junior iOS Developer? I have about 1.5
years of self-taught experience, but I also did a 10-month intensive program.
I've been doing a lot of open source recently, and would love to chat.

------
DocSavage
Janelia Research Campus | Ashburn, VA (next to Wash DC) | Full-Time | ONSITE |
Computer Vision Research

We're a research team trying to decipher the connectivity of neurons in a fly
brain using nanometer-resolution 3D electron microscopy imaging developed
within our group. The FlyEM Project is a part of Janelia
([http://www.janelia.org](http://www.janelia.org)), a world-class neuroscience
research institute that is an extraordinarily beautiful place to work
([http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/04/janelia-
farm...](http://prometheus.med.utah.edu/~bwjones/2014/04/janelia-farm...)) and
learn. If you want to do cutting-edge computer research and help figure out
how brains work, come join our team.

Job posting: [https://goo.gl/BYv31K](https://goo.gl/BYv31K)

We are also looking for great programmers interested in data processing,
storage, and deep learning. Some keywords: Machine Learning, Spark,
Go/C++/Python, Image Processing.

------
jdshutt
Dreamable | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Remote Okay

We are seeking a talented Full Stack Ruby on Rails for the LettersTo brand
that spans across Web, mobile, and print. The right candidate will be a
talented Ruby on Rails Developer who has a passion for programming, possesses
a good understanding of agile practices, and has a desire to join a team of
exceptional developers working in a fast-paced environment to deliver first-
class software.

We also appreciate good collaboration skills (especially remotely), and
experience working with product managers, designers, and developers.

Responsibilities

* Work in a fast paced collaborative and agile environment, following agile methodologies

* Have an extensive knowledge of the entire stack and ability to operate as a Full Stack developer

* Write clean, maintainable, reusable, reliable, and efficient Ruby code; Design robust, scalable and secure features

* Contribute in all phases of the development lifecycle - architecture, design and development, user experience development, documentation, unit testing, delivery and maintenance

* Monitoring and troubleshooting performance of the system as necessary

Please email a resume and cover letter to jobs@dreamable.com to apply!

------
bflesch
StriveWire | Hamburg, Germany | On Site | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Senior
Android/iOS Engineer StriveWire is a platform for eSports tournaments, where
you can challenge your friends in for-money computer game matches all day
every day. We're a rapidly growing crossover between Facebook and Paypal in
the eSports industry with an international audience. Our stack is React
(flux/native via babel, webpack) / Node.js (hapi.js) / Websocket / PostgreSQL
/ Redis hosted on AWS. We're looking for experienced people with formal
education in computer science or related fields to join our team in the above-
mentioned roles with immediate impact on our product. If you are a quick
learner, great collaborator and want to shape the future of eSports together
with us, please get in touch with us. We offer a great team and competitive
salary with equity if you wish. Please send your CV with relevant
transcripts/references to beni@@strivewire.com. Internship applications
welcome. keywords: on-site, e-sports, hearthstone, rocket league, etc

------
webloem
Weissmaler | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full time

Looking for a Lead Developer (JavaScript) who wants to paint it black!

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

We are looking for an experienced developer who likes the challenge of
building up a tech stack from scratch (well, almost). We’re talking about
customer-facing applications that allow for accurate pricing and generating
quotes, as well as tools to manage painters, automatically order materials,
and communicate effectively with painters and customers. So far we only did
the groundwork for some of these tools, so there is a lot of freedom to build
and design. Our current stack is based on NodeJS, Express, RethinkDB, React
and Redux.

In addition to building software, we are also looking for someone who can
build teams. You will be the first employed developer in our team, and we want
you to bring your most talented friends. We will immediately look for one
junior developer to complement your skill set and build up a larger team in
the next months.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

As our lead developer, you will have the freedom to shape the technological
direction of our company. It will be up to you to choose what we will develop,
how we do it, and what our tech team will look like. The choices you make will
have a major impact on our business, team and success. We offer €45-70k salary
plus equity. An awesome team of young and ambitious people to work with and a
great office in Neukölln.

If you are interested you can mail me through my profile or directly to HR at
jobs@weissmaler.de

------
mkilling
Software Engineer | PlaytestCloud |
[https://www.playtestcloud.com/](https://www.playtestcloud.com/) | Berlin
Area, Germany | Full-time | Onsite

Work on a great product being used by game studios such as Ubisoft, ZeptoLab,
Wooga, and many, many more. PlaytestCloud is the premier provider of user
testing for game studios. We work with studios all over the world to help them
make great games.

We‘re looking for a full-stack software engineer.

We work with Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Java (Android), Objective-C/Swift
(iOS), CoffeeScript, JavaScript/ECMAScript 2015, AngularJS, ReactJS, C++14,
PNACL, PostgreSQL, Heroku.

Why join the team?

You have the chance to join a small but fast-growing and profitable startup.
Your work will have great impact on our product from day 1. You‘ll get to work
with some of the biggest names in mobile gaming on a daily basis in our nice,
cozy office in Potsdam, very close to the Griebnitzsee S-Bahn station. You'll
get a MacBook Pro for work and we provide free drinks, snacks and coffee in
the office.

Email Marvin (co-founder) at jobs@playtestcloud.com

------
dematicwaterloo
Dematic | Waterloo, ON, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.dematic.com](http://www.dematic.com)

About us: Dematic is a market leader in intralogistics and automated material
handling solutions. If you've ever wondered how some of the biggest names in
retail do automated order fulfillment at scale in their distribution centers,
our products are probably involved at some point.

Our Waterloo office is hiring for a mid-senior software engineer position open
on our simulation/emulation team. We're a small team building a platform for
creating large scale logistics/warehouse automation simulations in Unity3D.
Knowledge of C#/.NET a must, experience with game/simulation development and
particularly Unity is a huge asset.

Apply through the posting here:
[http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_dematic/exte...](http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_dematic/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=19061&localeCode=en-
us)

------
mattmhickman
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities. Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has already partnered with more than 170
universities (including Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago,
Michigan and Texas), and has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000
recruiters on the platform, including 100% of the Fortune 100.

Our unique data on students' interests and the historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the rare ability to help students of today imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-Platform & Infrastructure Engineer: [http://grnh.se/ynf78j1](http://grnh.se/ynf78j1)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: matt@joinhandshake.com

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS may also be welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated exchange for bitcoin, ether and other blockchain assets
based in Hong Kong, with many projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to join our growing international team of
blockchain technology specialists:

a) Linux DevOps/Security

b) Devs (Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Mobile soonish via Xamarin)

c) UI/UX Designers/Devs

If you're a DevOps sysadmin with an obsession with reproducible environments
(we use RedHat's Ansible with Azure Debian VMs, although we're pretty much
CloudProvider agnostic), then this might be you're place. We also hope you're
not afraid of functional programming when it comes to developing scripts.

If you're a dev, our stack in the backend is mainly C# with some bits of F#,
with a MySQL/Redis storage. In the frontend we use AngularJS (moving to
TypeScript).

Get in contact to know more at andres at gatecoin dot com, using the subject
"Interested in Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to Hong Kong.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time on crypto currency projects

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

\- International, friendly work environment (more than 7 different
nationalities in one office!).

Want to make a difference in the blockchain space? Join like-minded people and
work together to bring about the decentralized financial revolution!

------
teresaduke
Unbounce | Vancouver, Canada | ENGINEERING MANAGER | On-Site
[http://careers.unbounce.com/engineering-
manager/](http://careers.unbounce.com/engineering-manager/)

If you are an Engineering Manager whose strength is career/hiring leadership
for your team in a high growth, successful software businesses (we are SAAS) -
ping us through the link above and/or come see us November 18 at our open
house and we'd be happy to show you around:
[http://go.unbounce.com/openhouse/](http://go.unbounce.com/openhouse/)

\- Competitive salary, 4 weeks vacation, $1000 vacation bonus, $500 networking
budget, learning fund and much more.

Unbounce is a technology company specializing in conversion optimization tools
with a distributed code base that’s used by over 13,000 paying customers
serving 150 million+ pageviews each month and digging deep into intelligent
marketing optimization as well.

I just joined the Unbounce team in June and it is as lovely, talented and kind
as they said it would be.

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the shipping process for e-commerce companies. We allow users to
buy postage labels, check rates, verify addresses, track shipments, and more
with all of the major shipping companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,
401(k), free daily lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

If you have any questions about the benefits of working here or want to send
in your resume or Github, email us at work@easypost.com

------
pquerna
ScaleFT | San Francisco, CA; Austin, TX | Software Engineer | ONSITE

ScaleFT is a software security startup. If you already know about Google's
BeyondCorp papers, then you will understand where we are going. We have
created a new model of device attestation with ephemeral certificates for SSH
& RDP, to provide authentication, authorization and user management.

We are looking for full time Staff Engineers in San Francisco or Austin.

# Client Engineer

This role is primarily in Go, but there is a mix of platform specific C,
ObjectiveC and C#. Generalists & systems people have fun here.

The ScaleFT client software encompasses our ScaleFT Server Agent (sftd), our
command line tools (sft), and our native client user interfaces on macOS,
Windows, Linux, ChromeOS and FreeBSD. Our client software is how our customers
interact with the ScaleFT platform, with the goal of make managing cloud
infrastructure safer and more secure. This client software integrates our
platform’s certificates into the native operating systems cryptographic stores
(eg, Keychain on macOS).

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-
client/](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-client/)

# Backend Engineer

This role is primarily in Go. This role is focused on adding features and
scaling the ScaleFT platform, which we sell as both a SaaS and on-premise.
Experience with PKI is a major plus:

[https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-
servi...](https://www.scaleft.com/careers/staff-engineer-backend-services/)

If you are interested, shoot me an email paul.querna@scaleft.com

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We closed
our Series C financing round earlier this year and are looking to grow our
team with engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users
while ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance.
We're hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and
is responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship. Our interview process consists of a written test, phone
interview, followed by on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide
at [http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview)

Here are a few links if you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)

Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision)

Our co-founder, Dustin, on why work-life balance is so important to us:
[http://asa.na/live-well](http://asa.na/live-well)

Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're interested in our engineering
positions.

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco. Full Time. ONSITE. VISA
sponsorship.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Server Engineers - we use mostly Go and create the platform that makes Square
a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing many new
primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966)

Frontend Engineers - owning eCommerce API for websites to accept payments (and
do card on file) without PCI effort, dev experience, dev portal, and new not-
yet-released products!
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999)

iOS Engineers - opening up Square's Hardware, so anyone can build their own
Point of Sale, plus new not-yet-released products! -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757)

Android Engineers - also opening up Square's Hardware -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/100837077](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/100837077)

Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

~~~
sean_patel
Hello. This Job post says "Sorry this Job has expired"??? Is it still open =>
Technical Writer for the platform - be the voice and create an industry
leading dev experience
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96148491)

~~~
jawspeak
I'm sorry Sean - this is my fault! We just filled the position but you can
email me (jaw [at] squareup [dot] com) because we will be having additional
tech writers to hire in time.

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

We launched on the 15th of Aug and are the top trending app in the Finance
section in play store. Approx 12 Million downloads.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India :

It also helps to note that Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched
around the same time, now is the world's largest cellular data network
(pumping 16,000 TB per day) and onboards a million customers a day!

------
weitingliu
Codementor | Senior Front-end & Back-end Engineers | contract | remote

Codementor ([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) is a live
help platform connecting developers to experts via screen sharing, video and
chat. We have over 5000+ vetted expert developers, including book authors, top
Stack Overflow answerers, popular open source contributors, and engineers at
top tech companies. Codementor is more than just mentoring. We also have a new
platform where we connect top freelance developers to interesting remote
opportunities.

We’re currently looking for more remote developers for client projects on our
platform in the following areas:

\- React / Redux \- AngularJS \- JavaScript \- Ionic \- Android \- Python \-
Ruby on Rails \- Node.js \- Objective-C \- iOS Swift \- Ember.js \- and more

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply please visit: [http://bit.ly/2dCeDos](http://bit.ly/2dCeDos)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm --San Francisco -- Onsite only -- jobs@pachyderm.io

Love Docker, Golang, and distributed systems?

Check out [http://pachyderm.io/jobs.html](http://pachyderm.io/jobs.html) to
see all positions and more detailed descriptions.

[http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm](http://github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm)

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 7 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $120k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer (Go)

* Front-end Engineer -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and web services backend for Pachyderm!

* Developer Advocate -- build machine learning and data science examples, write blog posts, give talks, evangelize Go, Docker, and Kubernetes, and generally just get Pachyderm in on the conversation.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE / REMOTE (SSE) | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Network Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266)

BI Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineer | On-site - Full-time | VISA |
$90k-$130k + equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline our data collection
process. You will design and implement systems that collect data from websites
and make it available to our customers on our platform. Looking for engineers
with experience in Python and Javascript and familiarity with the DOM and
tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

------
efields
Vanda Pharmaceuticals - [http://vandapharma.com](http://vandapharma.com) \-
ONSITE - Washington, DC | Full-Stack, Big Data, Senior Developers of all
stripes | $100k++

We're a young, small pharma in DC with a couple products on the market,
including one for circadian rhythm management that has helped many in the
blind community.

We're looking for more Senior Software Developers to join our small
engineering team, especially those with experience in data wrangling and high
level DBA-type skills. The team is half onsite, half remote, but we are
looking to hire more onsite at the moment.

For the last couple years, we've been building an in-house app that aggregates
a lot of data from desperate sources, including user generated, into useful
tools that have measurably improved performance throughout the company. We've
got a modern stacks on the front- and back-end. React/JS/Ruby/Postgres,
looking to integrate GraphQL and more: whatever tools will get the job done
best.

What we lack in start-up glow we make up for in giving you the opportunity to
build tools for users that are across the office that measurably affect
company performance; you can get realtime feedback on what works what doesn't,
iterate as quickly or as thoroughly as need be, with ample resources at your
disposal.

Our compensation is excellent. Truly. Ask for what you think you're worth.
Stock and benefits is also top-notch, w/ 401k matching, etc.

If you're interested, contact me at eric.fields@vandapharma.com. I'm happy to
answer any other questions too.

Our email server is kinda strict so if your message bounces try ericdfields at
gmail.

[http://www.vandapharma.com/jobs/I6006.html](http://www.vandapharma.com/jobs/I6006.html)

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126 HIRING SOFTWARE ENGINEERS | SUNNYVALE, CA | FULL-TIME | ON-SITE

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/435185](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/435185)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/439210](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/439210)
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/443048](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/443048)

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
jdprgm
Arcadia Power | Washington, DC, USA | Full Time | Onsite | Full Stack Ruby
Developer

Arcadia Power is a nationwide renewable energy company. We were founded with
one simple mission in mind: to make our world better by changing the way we
power our homes and businesses from fossil fuels to clean, renewable energy.
We're already in all 50 states, across 150 utilities, and we're a proud BCorp.

We are looking for experienced software engineers who are passionate about
solving complex problems and looking to leverage their talents for a more
impactful purpose. We’ve taken a novel approach to building clean energy
solutions for our users and make it incredibly simple for anyone to benefit
from solar and wind power. Come help us build a product that makes clean
energy a real possibility for everyone!

[https://arcadia-power.workable.com/jobs/363665](https://arcadia-
power.workable.com/jobs/363665)

------
jjmiller
WePay | YCS09 | Redwood City, CA | Software and Site Reliability Engineers |
ONSITE

We are looking for Sr. Software Engineers and Site Reliability Engineers to
work on a handful of from scratch, greenfield development projects. Whether it
is developing new micro-services on top of our new SOA or working on building
our data infrastructure from the ground up (Google Cloud Platform using Kafka,
Airflow and BigQuery) we are looking for engineers who are strong problem
solvers and who are looking for challenges / career growth opportunities on an
engineering team that is rapidly growing.

Curious to know what we’re working on here at WePay? Check out our engineering
blog [https://wecode.wepay.com/](https://wecode.wepay.com/)

Any questions, email miller [at] wepay [dot] com - OR - Apply at
[https://go.wepay.com/careers](https://go.wepay.com/careers)

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Senior Backend Engineer (ONSITE/REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/340954](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/340954)

Come change how 5+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in the
continental US. One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there,
100% of backend and tools are in Haskell.

Presence and stewardship of the Open Source community.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability. Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, FlowType, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
StephenSmith
TerrAvion | San Leandro, CA | Engineering, Marketing, Technicians, Sales, HR |
Full-Time, Part-Time

TerrAvion is the largest volume provider of aerial imagery to farms in the US.
Each week or month, we map more than 100 times as much area as the whole
electric drone industry combined. We are able to do this because we have the
best model, the best technology, and the best team for delivering imagery to
growers. Our company is highly interdisciplinary, fast-paced, and focused on
solving real problems for farmers.

Our work is changing the world for the better, especially for the people who
grow our food and wine. We are not a puerile drone start-up, we have a culture
of responsibility, accountability, and excellence. We take these values
seriously with respect to one another, our customers, and partners. We strive
to be a place where team members can perform their best.

If you share our values and believe in what TerrAvion is doing, we would love
to have you join our team. We offer a continuously improving basket of
benefits to employees appropriate for a start-up including: competitive cash
compensation, equity in TerrAvion, an open office, a fridge full of snacks and
drinks, work from home, and discounts on flight training. We are located in
San Leandro, California, three blocks from the BART station.

Positions:

\--HR Specialist / HR Analyst

\--Marketing Manager

\--Full Stack Engineer

\--CV Infrastructure Engineer

\--Computer Vision Engineer

\--Hardware Technician

\--Regional Sales Vice President

\--National Sales Director

Tech Stack: Node, Python, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

[http://www.terravion.com/careers](http://www.terravion.com/careers)

Contact hr@terravion.com to apply.

------
fredkelly
Credit Kudos | London, UK (Shoreditch) |
[https://creditkudos.com](https://creditkudos.com) | Full-Time | Onsite

Credit Kudos uses consumer transaction data to build highly accurate and
transparent credit score-cards and affordability metrics. Our platform makes
decision-making possible for the ~8m previously “unbanked” as well as those
with nonexistent or “thin” credit files.

We believe that it’s possible to establish high accuracy predictors of credit
worthiness that don’t punish borrowers at the low end of the income spectrum.
To achieve this we are leveraging our experience in building high throughput
data analytics products to develop a new type of scoring product that provides
a fair and true representation.

We're hiring engineer #1 and #2 for full-stack and data-science roles. We've a
bunch of exciting problems to solve and want you to decide how we're going to
do it. We'll give you full autonomy, treat you as a founder and give
significant equity in return.

\- Full-stack Engineer (React/Rails) | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-
stack.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-stack.html)

\- Data Scientist | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-
scientist.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-scientist.html)

\- Junior Engineer | £25k - £30k | 0.1-0.25% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-
engineer.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-engineer.html)

Jobs Page: [https://creditkudos.com/jobs/](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/) |
Questions/applications: founders@creditkudos.com

------
jxv_
CJ Affiliate by Conversant | Full Stack | Full-Time | Westlake Village (Los
Angeles), CA | Onsite |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com)

We're looking for senior software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and
Scala or Java experience.

* TDD (test first development), pair programming, agile

* We keep our entire codebase ready to be deployed at any time

* We love functional programming (Scala, Haskell, Clojure, etc) and stream processing because we think it helps us write better code 

We're people who believe that sustainable development of great products can
only be accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing
clean code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Read more about us on our engineering site Apply Online!
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) Or email me
at jvargas-at-cj-dot-com

~~~
jxv_
And here's our github: [https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
edave
Converge | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Full-time |
Drones / Mobile / Web Apps

We're a revenue-generating enterprise software startup (seed stage) from MIT
that makes it easy for skilled professionals (think construction, insurance,
real estate, etc) to use drones everyday in their job through a combination of
incredible AI and HRI.

* Looking for junior or senior software engineers, and (paid) interns. Everyday, we work on tech that spans from Drones to AI to UX to Data Viz to IOT. We're less concerned with your exact skill set and more about what you would find motivating to work on every day.

* We strongly prefer people who have an engineering/science degree, or equivalent work experience. If you've only taken a three month class on the "full stack," these positions will not be a good fit for you. About Converge:

* Started in 2015, our founders were some of the first people to work on drones in the world, worked on the unmanned Blackhawk helicopter, and created the first mobile app ever for flying a drone (way back in 2008 at MIT…)

* We like people who have excelled at something outside of work, and are just downright interesting to have a conversation with.

* If you are looking for a keg, ping pong table or bro culture, we're not going to be a good fit for each other.

* Our team is small, we're very deliberate about hiring- you would be in the first 10 employees. To get started, please get ahold of via the instructions here: [http://www.cvg.io/careers/](http://www.cvg.io/careers/)

If you come from an underrepresented group in tech, please get in touch w/ me
(@edave) directly via my HackerNews profile.

Some buzzwords for you keyword searchers: iOS, Android, Fullstack, Rails,
Python, Ruby, React, ES6, Angular, Machine Learning

------
moandcompany
CrowdStrike | Los Angeles, California - United States (Remote-option) | Full
Time

Data Engineer in Machine Learning and Data Science

CrowdStrike was founded in 2011 to fix a fundamental problem: The
sophisticated attacks that were forcing the world’s leading businesses into
the headlines could not be solved with existing malware-based defenses. Google
Capital led Crowdstrike's most recent, $100M, Series C funding round in June
2015.

We are looking for another Data Engineer to come join our Data Science and
Machine Learning team. We apply machine learning as part of our solution for
helping customers prevent breaches.

We recently contributed the first signature-less engine to VirusTotal, which
uses machine-learning to help the anti-virus community identify malware.

Learn More About Us:

    
    
      - https://www.crowdstrike.com/why-crowdstrike/
    
      - https://www.crowdstrike.com/resources/battling-unknown-malware-with-machine-learning/

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland | ENGINEERING MANAGER | Full Time | ONSITE

WHAT: Software-as-a-Service, customer communication platform. Intercom is one
of the fastest growing software companies of our generation.

ROLE: Want to write code, define product vision & manage a team? We are
looking for an Engineering Manager in Dublin. You’ll work directly with a
product, design, and engineering team who’ve worked in places such as Amazon,
Facebook, Google, Apple and Zendesk. And best of all, be early enough to hold
a leadership position where you have a high impact role in our success over
the coming years. Apply here: [http://grnh.se/1tlsfw](http://grnh.se/1tlsfw)

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, unlimited holidays, paid parental leave, public transport and
gym covered. Hiring process consists of email exercise, phone interview and an
onsite interview with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL and MongoDB for most of our storage, though
we’re starting to migrate to other services like Amazon’s DynamoDB. We don’t
need you to be familiar with any of these technologies to work with us. Great
people are effective and learn what we use quickly (or introduce us to better
ways of working).

How we work:
[https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering](https://www.intercom.io/careers/engineering)

Also hiring for Product Engineers:
[http://grnh.se/w7e5gh1](http://grnh.se/w7e5gh1), Lead Data Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/h8qa7l](http://grnh.se/h8qa7l) and Support Engineer:
[http://grnh.se/8k2xe61](http://grnh.se/8k2xe61)

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

Come join a small, agile team creating the future of delivery!

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded early-stage startup building a
fleet of autonomous delivery vehicles that are already being tested on
sidewalks.

We're looking for smart, ambitious people to help build the world’s largest
autonomous delivery fleet. If you're interested in joining us and creating the
future of autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Generalist

Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Software Engineer - Backend

Perception Engineer

Mapping and Localization Engineer

Controls and Planning Engineer

Deep Learning Engineer

Feel free to reach out to us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai or on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer)).

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site -
[http://www.versame.com](http://www.versame.com)

We're changing the way the world thinks about education, one child at a time.
Our first product, the Starling, is a fitbit for word tracking. Our technology
stack is mainly around JavaScript on the backend and web, Swift on iOS, and
native Android. Our stack share is here.
[http://stackshare.io/versame/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame/versame)

We're hiring two positions:

Product Manager

Why is this job important?

Our product category doesn't exist today, which means our product's experience
has to bridge the gap of what parent's understand of raising a child today
without technology with one that does. Taking that and managing tech team
requires a highly skilled candidate.

What will you learn on this job?

Taking a hardware and software product from inception, to build, to market
isn't easy. There is a limitless amount of learning

iOS Mobile Engineer (Node.js backend/iOS Native/Tinkering with React native)

Why is this job important?

Software is the life blood of our product to change people's behavior. We need
someone who is skilled not only with coding our solution, but to provide
guidance. We'll fail without a strong candidate.

What will you learn on this job?

You will be exposed to every facet of technology that a consumer based
wearable company encounters. We want individuals who are willing to tinker and
provide fact based evidence for decisions to learn new technologies.

Apply here:
[https://www.versame.com/careers/](https://www.versame.com/careers/) NO
recruiters.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | San Francisco, CA | VISA | ONSITE

Cruise is building the future of autonomous vehicles. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient. We are solving some of the hardest problems in the world right now
and building some of the coolest technology you have ever seen.Our self-
driving cars have the ability to track hundreds of moving objects and to
respond to them with super-human latency; they have the opportunity to drive
better than humans.

Our office is located in SOMA(SF) and is full of cars and robots and the
brilliant people building them. We are looking to fill a number of engineering
roles, if any of them seem interesting to you please feel free to email me
directly Asimile@getcruise.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-
via=YdDVhEpFej](https://jobs.lever.co/cruise?lever-via=YdDVhEpFej)

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Full-Stack
Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer, Lead Data Scientist

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-alg...)).
We're a Series A funded startup backed by top investors such as First Round
Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a meaningful equity stake along
with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
bertdavid
Benzinga ([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)) | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
& REMOTE

Looking for people who love to code, move fast and get shit done: the hackers
and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups that know their stuff.

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

WE NEED:

* Full-Stack Engineer (Golang, Kubernetes)

* Frontend Engineer (React, Redux, ES6) We also have these in our stack and looking for good engineers:

* Full-Stack (C, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

If you're interested, apply here:
[http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or email me direct with
any questions: bert@benzinga.com

------
blutack
SkyCircuits | UI & Embedded | Salisbury, UK | Onsite | Full-time | £25-40K

SkyCircuits specialises in manned and unmanned aircraft operations and
technology. Our business is rapidly expanding in exciting and technically
challenging areas of aviation.

We are looking for both embedded and GUI developers (there will be a fair bit
of crossover though) for developing various avionics systems for unmanned and
manned aircraft.

For the embedded role, we're looking for: C/C++ and/or Ada experience plus
potentially some of ARM Cortex/RTOS/CANBUS/DO-178B For the GUI role, it's: C#
(Xamarin ideal) plus potentially some of iOS/Android

For both, experience with the usual tooling things (git, CI, code review)
would be good.

Any questions, g.roberts at our domain. Or for application details,
[https://www.skycircuits.com/careers](https://www.skycircuits.com/careers)

------
jfeintuch
Flatiron Health – New York, NY – onsite – full-time – visa transfer available

We're a high-growth tech company using data and technology to dramatically
accelerate cancer research. We are looking for great software engineers and
managers, as well as specialized roles such as DevOps, to help us make a
difference in the fight against cancer.

A quick video about us:
[https://vimeo.com/147519737](https://vimeo.com/147519737) Our new engineering
blog: [http://flatiron.engineering/](http://flatiron.engineering/) To apply:
[http://grnh.se/ndlph4](http://grnh.se/ndlph4)

Interview process: Videoconference coding interview (in the language of your
choice), On-site

(we may begin with an online coding challenge for junior candidates or other
special cases)

~~~
vinhhv94
Hi, I am attempting to apply for your new graduate Software Engineer role, but
there's an error accessing the link: "500 Internal Server Error If you are the
administrator of this website, then please read this web application's log
file and/or the web server's log file to find out what went wrong."

Do you have an email where I could send you my resume directly for that role?

------
gschambers
Football Radar | [http://www.footballradar.com](http://www.footballradar.com)
| London, UK | ONSITE

Football Radar is seeking skilled, motivated engineers to help us deliver the
very best in football analysis.

We're looking for talented engineers who specialise Scala or JavaScript. We
actively encourage a culture of innovation, where initiative is recognised and
rewarded.

For more info or to apply:

* JavaScript Engineer (esp. React, RxJS and functional programming): [https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engi...](https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

* Backend Engineer (Scala/PHP): [https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-softwar...](https://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-software-engineer)

~~~
ilolu
If you don't mind me asking, Where do you get the data needed for the analysis
?

~~~
gschambers
We collect it in house. We have a team of 100+ analysts who watch live matches
across 40 major leagues and register key events.

------
afarrell
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | DevOps, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time & Interns | Visa (FT only)

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboard
puzzles!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
alienhard
Scribd | San Francisco, CA | Senior Backend Engineer | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to change the way the world
reads!

My team is looking for smart engineers to work on _recommendations_ , _search_
, and _payments_. We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact
and bring in your own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all
the books in the world and use it to take book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance.

Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YC companies, probably more than
from any other startup our size. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire.

If you have questions you can reach me at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the tech
lead and happy to answer questions related to this role). Please apply
directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768).
NB, we hire also for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

Just this morning we launched magazines including Time, Fortune, Money, and
others! See for example: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/01/scribd-adds-
premium-magazi...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/01/scribd-adds-premium-
magazine-articles-to-its-subscription-service/)

------
mjs7231
Nasuni | Senior Python/JS Engineer | Boston, MA (Natick Office) | Onsite |
Full-Time

Nasuni is expanding its first class development team and looking for a senior
Python and JavaScript software engineer to own the expanding Nasuni UX and API
experience. We’re looking for someone who shares our high standards for
quality, performance, reliability and user experience. This person will be
responsible for developing and maintaining complex core Python and front-end
JavaScript code.

Responsibilities:

\- Assist in creation of, and maintenance of Python applications and libraries
delivered to customers as part of our NAS appliance.

\- Work with customer support to address any escalations related to UX and
API.

\- Debug and fix bugs reported by customers, support, QA and development in
the Python and Javascript area.

\- Participate in requirements analysis, design, design reviews and other work
related to expanding Nasuni’s functionality.

\- Contribute to new development by producing designs, schedule estimates,
progress updates, etc.

\- Improve performance, scalability, and stability of the Python library.

Qualification & Requirements:

\- Experience using Python with Databases, especially PostgreSQL.

\- Experience using Javascript & JQuery and aware of nuances between browsers.

\- Knowledge of how Python & Django interact with Javascript is a plus but not
required.

\- Advanced experience with AJAX / caching / local storage is required.

\- Familiar with HTTP and RESTful style web APIs.

\- Familiar with working in with a Linux development environment.

Please send your application to jobs@nasuni.com. More jobs here:
[https://www.nasuni.com/company/careers/](https://www.nasuni.com/company/careers/)

------
intech2
InTech Energy | Pleasanton, Ca | Web Application Engineers | C# .NET
Javascript | No H1B Transfers | ONSITE | Full Time w/benefits

InTech is a growing IoT software firm in the energy efficiency industry. We
are helping owners and tenants of small/medium sized commercial buildings
operate more efficiently and become more sustainable. The new software
engineers joining our small team will help integrate more hardware/software
technologies into our platform and help us expand our use of machine learning.
The team needs individuals that will work in the office at least 4 days per
week (we are located inside Innovate Pleasanton with other well funded &
profitable startups).

You can apply here:
[http://www.intech.energy/company#opportunities](http://www.intech.energy/company#opportunities)

No recruiters please.

------
Ethan_Mick
Virtyx Technologies | Frontend Engineer, Backend Engineer | Boston, MA |
ONSITE | Full-time | [https://www.virtyx.com/](https://www.virtyx.com/)

Virtyx is focused on building a new approach to devops and cloud management.
We're using AI to setup monitoring automatically and have it change and adapt
as your product grows and evolves. We're iterating over the AI and making it
smarter and smarter. Every customer we add teaches it about additional
infrastructures and setups.

We're looking for driven engineers who want to focus on building an incredible
product. You agonize over details and love shipping code.

Our Stack:

    
    
      * Angular.js 1.5, moving to 2.x  
      * ES6 (Migrating from CoffeeScript)  
      * Spring && Java  
      * Postgres
    

Please email your resume to jim [at] virtyx.com if you're interested!

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | www.dominodatalab.com

We’re building the platform that enables thousands of data scientists to
develop better medicines, grow more productive crops, build better cars, or
simply recommend the best song to play next. Data scientists are being called
upon to solve ever more complex problems across every facet of business and
civil life. Domino allows them to develop and deploy ideas faster with
collaborative, reusable, reproducible analysis.

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineers - Scala/Java, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, and
Backbone.js

Infrastructure DevOps Engineers - Python/Bash, Saltstack, Terraform, Docker
and Kubernetes

Ideally, we'd like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but
we're always excited to meet great engineers who can quickly learn new
technologies.

If you are interested in learning more, email:jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged over the last few years that
65-90% of the scientific literature is not reproducible. What this means is
that if you try to reproduce the experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of
the time you will not get the same findings. This is known as "the
reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 14
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
shifttechnology
Shift Technology | Paris, France and Singapore | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
Sysadmin, frontend and backend developers

We're a start-up that provides a SaaS solution to insurers to automate fraud
detection. We've raised €10m from Accel and other investors and already have
clients in 7 countries.

Our main challenges are making sense of a lot of heterogeneous data, analysing
it accurately and efficiently and presenting the results to the user in an
intuitive way.

Tech: Windows, .NET (C#), SQL Server, JavaScript, React, d3.js, VMware, Azure,
Git

We're looking for a lead systems administrator, web developers (including
lead) and backend developers in Paris as well as a backend developer in
Singapore.

More details at [http://www.shift-technology.com/jobs/](http://www.shift-
technology.com/jobs/) Contact hnjobs at shift-technology dot com

------
cosinetau
Discuss.IO | Seattle, WA | PHP, Yii, JavaScript, Node | ONSITE | Full-time

Discuss.IO is looking for junior and senior software engineers. You can view
roles on our website: [https://discuss.io/career](https://discuss.io/career)

To apply for an entry level position, please complete these two things:

a) This Google form with your information:
[http://bit.ly/2ejwOCs](http://bit.ly/2ejwOCs)

b) A link to assignment mentioned in the Google form

If you are interested in the next step, please complete the assignment and
submit this form by 5 PM, Friday, Nov 4, 2016.

If you have any questions during the process, please email daniel@discuss.io
and shalendra@discuss.io . Please refer to the UW career fair and assignment
in the subject line, like: “Questions/Feedback on Discuss.io Assignment (UW
Career Fair)”

------
jtheory
Patients Know Best, REMOTE-only (no physical office). Full-time, with
occasional exceptions. Core working hours: within a few hours of GMT --
current IRL span: Costa Rica to Bangalore, sometimes a bit further: I'm
currently working from Kuala Lumpur for a month while visiting in-laws.

I post on HN sometimes about work-life balance (more than half of our dev team
have small kids), building something that improves life/health, and our
culture (collaboration and good communication over competition).

Superb communication skills required -- we all need to be highly articulate,
clear, and at ease talking through complicated concepts with each other.
Sometimes remote work tools are (nearly) flawless, but with some bad luck you
might be explaining something complicated over a choppy connection with a
punishing 3-second delay and a marching band in the background.

Skills talking with strangers: useful, but not an everyday requirement.

If you're interested in PKB's growth, funding, profitability, contracts, etc.,
ask -- our CEO is also active on HN. Or Google us. I'm in the CTO role.

We're hiring on & off in different dev roles, and I'm a bit ashamed to admit
that our response rate to CVs is unimpressive; but if you're interested and
not in a rush, it's a good idea to get a CV and intro letter into our inbox,
and we scan through them periodically. Note that of the positions currently
listed, at the moment we're probably looking more for mid-level full-stack
engineers than any of the others; our stack is principally Java (8)/JEE-based.
We use Docker in production and dev environments, Prometheus for stats.

Bonus points (all positions) for experience in the medical world (as an
intelligent patient counts!), as well as some history building things from
scratch.

More details (and to submit an application):
[https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html](https://www.patientsknowbest.com/careers.html)

------
sv123
Headset [http://headset.io](http://headset.io) | Seattle | ONSITE | Software
Engineer

Overview

Headset is looking for Software Engineers (mid to senior level) who enjoy
solving complex data, usability, and scalability problems. Come join an
experienced team working in one of the fastest growing industries in the
country.

What You’ll Do

-Design and architect new solutions to propel our rapid growth

-Support existing data ecosystem: fix bugs, enhance current products

-Tune database queries as needed

-Spend time exploring new technology, models, and ideas

-Grow to be an integral member of the team

What You’ll Need

-Ability to be successful in a fast-paced and rapidly-changing environment

-Experienced with C# and SQL.

-Proficient with Asp.net MVC, Web API, JavaScript

-Passable in HTML, CSS, knowledge of Azure offerings

-Interest in R, Python, or data science a plus

What We Offer

-Competitive salary

-Generous time off policy

-Equity

-Your choice of hardware

-Medical/Dental/Vision plan

[https://angel.co/headset-io/jobs](https://angel.co/headset-io/jobs)

------
nvt
Womply | [http://womply.com/](http://womply.com/) | Portland, OR | Backend
Engineer | ONSITE | Full time

Womply helps small businesses to grow, protect and simplify their business by
providing tools to understand their revenue, social reputation and customers.

We are looking for a junior java engineer to join one of our backend teams. A
solid understanding of java is required, as well as a good grasp of
programming fundamentals, but we are not overly academically focused (we won't
ask you to invert a binary tree on a whiteboard).

Our stack makes use of a variety of fun technologies like docker, kafka,
zookeeper, cassandra and postgres, but familiarity with those is not a
requirement.

Feel free to contact me directly at sbock@womply.com or go through our site.
Include a resume and link to some of your code.

~~~
davidw
You should put Oregon rather than the difficult to search for 'OR'.

------
curiositymedia
== Engineering and Product Positions / Arlington, VA / ONSITE ==

We are the team behind the leading Spanish learning websites, SpanishDict and
Fluencia, which collectively help more than 100 million people learn Spanish
each year. Our company is profitable, growing quickly, and hiring amazing
people to help take our team to the next level.

We are hiring for the following positions:

-VP of Engineering

-Senior Software Engineer

-Software Engineer

-Senior Software Engineer -- Mobile Apps

-VP of Product

Send an email to megan@curiositymedia.com or check us out at
curiositymedia.com/careers. You can read more about our engineering culture on
our blog [http://engineering.curiositymedia.com/blog/2014/4/8/nine-
rea...](http://engineering.curiositymedia.com/blog/2014/4/8/nine-reasons-
fluencia-is-a-great-company-for-engineers)

------
jhylau
REMOTE or Boston | Senior Ruby on Rails Developer | Carriage
[https://www.trycarriage.com](https://www.trycarriage.com)

Leading on-demand company (think UberEats, Postmates) in the Middle East
looking to hire Senior Rails developer to tackle scale issues, architecture
changes, and optimization challenges with our logistics platforms. Must have
experience working with large apps/databases and high traffic settings.
Profitable company with hundreds of couriers and multiple software products.

Here is the job ad in full:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z9iLakBEpjLKjxzwAXDwQILgqueHEnI-
wefeaknnK9E/edit)

Send resume to jonathan@trycarriage.com

------
jisaacso
Quora | San Francisco | ML Engineers

Quora's mission is to share and grow the world's knowledge. A vast amount of
the knowledge that would be valuable to many people is currently only
available to a few — either locked in people’s heads, or only accessible to
select groups.

Quora is looking for ML engineers to help us reach our mission. My team
focuses on ranking: the recommendation algorithms behind our read and answer
pages. Check out our VP of engineering's recent talk at RecSys
www.slideshare.net/xamat/recsys-2016-tutorial-lessons-learned-from-building-
reallife-recommender-systems

we're a company of machine learning focused individuals interested in really
opening access to knowledge. Interested? Apply online at www.quora.com/careers
and mention my HN handle!

(python, c++, machine learning, recommendation engines :)

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Remote •
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python, with a strong trend towards
more and more Python. Our domain involves data from all over: soil samples,
satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors, temperature data, the list
goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Product Designer

\- Senior Backend Engineer (6+ years experience)

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

------
elgeeko1
Momentum Machines | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

$140-$160k + equity

We're hiring an applications software engineer! We're a diverse yet like-
minded group creating epic dining experiences via robotics and the cloud. The
robots make gourmet hamburgers and our guests deserve unparalleled taste and
delightful user experience. We design software that puts creative control at
your fingertips.

This is the right gig for you if you:

\+ Dig python because it’s an awesome language

\+ Know your way around AWS or Heroku

\+ Know (or at least are not scared of) front-end frameworks

\+ Are good at Linux

\+ Play well with software developers (but go solo when needed)

\+ Communicate well (with humans)

\+ Carve your own path, pitch in and are driven to do your best

\+ Design for the user above all else

[https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines/b37fe78c-b5c9-45d9-8e...](https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines/b37fe78c-b5c9-45d9-8e6c-03e8d75c5851)

------
workingatvoleon
Voleon | www.Voleon.com | Berkeley, CA; VISA, On-site | Machine Learning
Researcher - Quantitative Hedge Fund

The Voleon Group is a technology-driven investment firm employing cutting-edge
statistical machine learning techniques. We are looking for an exceptional
researcher. We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the
principle that statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the
scientific problems we must solve.

We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing predictive
models and other components of automated trading systems. You will apply
modern statistical machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data
sets. The work will range from data preparation to model development to
production software implementation.

We are successful and growing. Willingness to take initiative, and a gritty
determination to productize, are essential. We hire on the basis of
exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical field such as statistics,
mathematics, computer science, engineering, or operations research, then we
encourage you to contact us.

The following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands of
this role: + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning

\+ Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
graduate coursework, or competition placement

\+ Substantial programming experience and interest in software development
techniques

\+ Competence in solving large-scale computing problems

\+ Track record as an applied researcher

\+ Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)

Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in finance is
not a primary factor in our hiring. Benefits and compensation are highly
competitive. The above job description is just a starting point in terms of
possible duties and seniority. We can be very flexible for the right person.

Email CV/request for more info to Sabrina@Voleon.com

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level - 5+ years of full time experience) | Full-Time |
Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

For the current opening, we are looking for Java developers (or C#) with
experience with either running a big cloud service or building something big
on top of AWS, GCE or Azure.

Any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply
here
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/247752](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/247752)

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto (California); Washington DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires
(Argentina) | Software Engineer, Front-End, Back-End, Infrastructure, DevOps,
Security, iOS, Android, Mobile

News: The headquarters are moving to San Mateo and will be 26 minutes by
Caltrain from San Francisco or Palo Alto (free unlimited pass.)

1) Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best
companies like AirBnB, Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons,
Nordstrom, and Delta Airlines.

2) Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in
any company.

3) We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java,
Angular.JS, and React Native. We host some customers on AWS but the majority
use our own scalable platform.

Please send me your resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at: email (my HN
username) @ medallia.com

\- Vlad

------
asah
Byte Foods / Pantry Retail (SF and Marin, CA). Onsite or remote.

60sec video: [http://youtu.be/pVGkFfhvhHg](http://youtu.be/pVGkFfhvhHg)
bytefoods.co

Outside of Silicon Valley, most offices provide on-site food through
traditional vending machines filled with convenience store junk, cheap snacks,
candy and soda. Byte is successfully replacing these with smart refrigerators
filled with fresh, healthy, local foods that use real-time inventory data to
make automated decisions about replenishment to control spoilage, which
directly affects prices and makes the solution practical. At the same time,
some amount of spoilage is inevitable, and we’re proudly one of the Bay Area’s
largest fresh food donors.

Byte is growing quickly, with 100s of offices and 10,000s of employees using
Byte fridges, including diverse customers like KQED radio, 2K games, Amazon
silicon valley, Chevron refinery, Gilead biosciences, the SF SPCA and more.
We're on track to grow 10x in the next year, while expanding to other metros.

The company’s product team is distributed with an office in downtown SF; the
food and business operations are headquartered in San Rafael a few blocks from
the SR bridge, 101 and 580. While the views are spectacular and we love
hallway conversations, we're already a distributed team and expect that most
of us will work from home a few days a week, both to save on the commute and
help focus.

Current openings:

Tech Lead - strong techlead/manager to scale up the backend and team, design
new algorithms and weave data and code into complex business processes, and
run 24/7 server operations for a growing fleet of refrigerators.
Python3/Postgres9.5

Product/Consumer Growth Manager - A hybrid Product/Marketing role define and
help create the Byte consumer experience, with an emphasis on the "out of
fridge" experience that grows food sales through data driven, programmatic
electronic marketing programs.

jobs+hn@bytefoods.co

------
_iago
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer + Software Engineer | London | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
{[https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)} who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team of superstars.

=== Roles

Infrastructure Engineer | We are looking for someone who knows how to build
out, deploy and maintain multiple applications in different languages on AWS.
Someone who can write code both for production apps and for tooling. You
should have a mindset of automating all the things all the time. | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278)

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We pride ourselves in getting our engineers
up and running fast – expect to build and deploy your first feature in week
one! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-site interview with pair
programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, ES6, SCSS, Handlebars, Golang, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, Visual Studio,
Resharper, GitHub.

------
ivanovserg990
_CRITEO_ | [http://www.criteo.com](http://www.criteo.com) | ONSITE, Full-Time
| Developers, Data Scientists, Designers, R&D | Paris, San Francisco, Boston,
Sao Paolo, London, Tokyo, New York, Singapore, Palo Alto, Barcelona,
Amsterdam, and Stockholm

Here is a nice video of the life at Criteo:
[https://youtu.be/i1zC3H3_gik](https://youtu.be/i1zC3H3_gik)

Positions are full-time, on-site and the company helps with relocation.

 _Benefits include_ :

\---- 100% premium coverage of Healthcare Plan

\---- Competitive compensation + quarterly bonus + stock

\---- Career advancement with global mobility opportunities

\---- Vacation policy includes 4 Summer Days off

\---- Snacks, Happy Hour, Ping-pong table, fun team off-sites

\---- Travel & reimbursement options

\---- Fidelity 401(k) Retirement Plan

For more details please email at s.ivanov@criteo.com

~~~
EXueBRJ9d
Your site is blocked by uBlock Origin.

------
autologik
ParsonsCyber | [https://parsonscyber.com](https://parsonscyber.com) |
Washington, DC | Full Time | On-site

The Cyber Intelligence & Operations Sector is part of Parsons’ National
Security Division and is the cornerstone of our systems engineering and
integration, information assurance, and full-spectrum cyber network operations
products and services. We specialize in defensive and offensive network
intelligence solutions, and closed network security engineering. If you want
to be close to the mission, we want to hear from you.

Our current needs:

-Software Engineers (big need for C/C++ on my team)

-Reverse Engineers

-Embedded Engineers

-Mobile Forensic Engineers

-Big Data Engineers

-Operational Support Engineers

All openings:
[https://parsonscyber.com/careers/](https://parsonscyber.com/careers/)

~~~
tastythrowaway2
is a clearance required? thanks.

~~~
autologik
We do have several positions that only require candidates are clearable. I'm
on our slack channel on parsonscyber if you have further questions.

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder, Dallas, Riga | Full-Time | Remote or On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Product Manager - Data Platform

* DevOps / SRE

* Customer Success Advocate

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

~~~
phd514
Which of these positions allow remote work? The listings on your careers page
say nothing about remote.

~~~
hasselg
In the perks section they say "Been here a year? Take 1 month of every year
and work from anywhere in the world." I'm hoping this isn't what qualifies it
as a "remote" position.

------
choijoy
MoveWith | San Francisco, CA | Backend Engineer

We're looking for a backend engineer to reimagine fitness and wellness with
us. Your primary focus will be development of all server-side logic,
definition and maintenance of our database solutions, and ensuring high
performance and responsiveness to requests from front-end clients (mobile and
web). Our ideal candidate is experienced at turning product requirements into
real, effective, and maintainable solutions while balancing tight deadlines.

We have work from home Wednesdays, waffles on Thursdays, and a fun active team
of good humans.

More info and application here: [https://angel.co/movewith/jobs/89343-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/movewith/jobs/89343-backend-engineer)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Lead Instructor + Curriculum Architect | Onsite(SF) or
Remote | [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world. Our core program
is an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job and we're
scaling to offer more flexible programs based on strong demand.

We are looking for an experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who
will lead instruction in the Immersive program and spearhead the ongoing
development of our curriculum. You will work with students and assistant
instructors to manage the Immersive Program while architecting changes to the
curriculum and supporting materials which are used by all of our programs.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

As the leader of the Immersive Program, you will also be eligible for
incentive-based compensation when the students are successful in their job
search.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. Angular, React...). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals. Passion for exploring, learning and teaching new and current technologies.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* Experience building and running a team

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
zeeamzn
Amazon Flex | Toronto, ON | Full-Time Software Development Engineers (multiple
openings) & Web Developer On-Site

About us: Amazon’s new crowd-sourced delivery platform, Amazon Flex, aims to
delight customers by delivering millions of packages faster than ever before.
We are expanding our platform rapidly to new geographies and products from
groceries to big-screen TVs in an increasingly complex transportation network.
We recently launched Prime Now that delivers orders in an hour or less. You
can find out more at flex.amazon.com Job: One challenge within flex is to
accurately track work by ingesting data from multiple sources and making sense
of it, so delivery personnel can be paid accurately and quickly. We are
building the entire stack, from the data store and platform to UX. The
platform will not only ingest data through a well-defined interface, but will
also support mechanisms to publish clean data for consumption. We will build
data analytics and business intelligence to perform key data inquiries
independently that will help business teams reliably answer important
questions.

Our engineers are top-notch software developers who love listening to
customers, working as a team, and proactively taking the lead whenever
necessary. The successful candidate will be responsible for creating and
delivering software solutions for the new transportation program. In this
role, you will have an opportunity to own design and development of key parts
of services. You will have influence on subsystem design and help build a team
culture around practices that are critical to a quality product.

Your work would be cross-functional involving partnering with other teams in
Amazon, including operation, fulfillment, IT, and finance teams. We are
looking for someone with a go-getter attitude who is ready to own a problem
and passionately drive successful implementation. We want someone who is a
quick learner and ready to learn and adopt the latest techniques in computer
science.

Come join the team and help us make history! The job posting will be up at
jobs.amazon.com in a few days. Shoot me an email at zee@amazon.com with your
resume.

------
MoustafaEid
Lynks (YC W2016) | [https://www.lynks.com](https://www.lynks.com) | Alexandria
& Cairo, Egypt | Full-time | ONSITE

Lynks is the best way to buy fashion and beauty products from the US. We
believe that we can bring the World closer together by enabling cross-border
commerce. By greasing the wheels of global e-commerce we are building the
modern-day Silk Road. We’re looking for: Junior & Senior Full-stack Engineer:
Someone with strong knowledge in Ruby in Rails Frontend Developer: Someone
with extensive Javascript experience who worked with a multitude of JS
frameworks iOS / Android Developer: A mobile engineer with a few published app
under their belt To apply, please email me: meid [at] lynks.com

------
DanielDH
Delivery Hero Germany | Berlin | Onsite

We are the leading food ordering company in Germany and part of the delivery
hero group [https://www.deliveryhero.com](https://www.deliveryhero.com) .

Over the last few months we have been rebuilding our tech stack for our brand
pizza.de that we will relaunch soon. We are now looking for a product manager
to manage our mobile apps.

You will get a chance to work on apps that get millions of orders per year
with a very dedicated customer base.

If you are interested email me at daniel.santos at deliveryhero.com or you can
apply at
[http://career.deliveryhero.com/jobs/job/?id=o1qe4fwt](http://career.deliveryhero.com/jobs/job/?id=o1qe4fwt)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- Chicago
/ Remote

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers. We
pride ourselves in offering a great work/life balance, and if you're
interested in the future of natural language technology, you'll love the
problems we're solving. You can be onsite or remote but must be located in the
domestic United States. If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

We are hiring for several positions:

* UI designer (chat/voice UX)

* Full-stack developer (NodeJS, Java, C#, AWS, Azure)

* Machine Learning / NLP engineer (search and question answering)

* Sales (enterprise, retail)

jobs@addstructure.com

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
gamache
Appcues - [http://appcues.com](http://appcues.com) | Boston | ES6/React/Redux,
Elixir/Phoenix | ONSITE

At Appcues, we make code-free UI tools that help companies activate their
customers. We're looking for front-end and full-stack engineers to join our
team of 15 and launch us into 2017.

Full Stack Engineer - [https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-engineer)

Frontend Engineer - [https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-engineer)

------
smustin
Winnie | [https://winnie.com](https://winnie.com) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE
| Full-time Senior Backend engineer: We're hiring a backend engineer to tackle
some of the most challenging problems in local knowledge systems — building a
reliable, canonical point of interest database, pulling together and
sanitizing many disparate data sources, monitoring data quality, and designing
processes to ensure that we have the best and most up-to-date directory of
information parents need about their world.

We offer flexible hours, amazing work life balance, generous equity and full
health and dental. If you are interested in working for Winnie, email your
resumé to jobs@winnielabs.com.

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

* Software Engineer (DC)

* IT Help Desk / Systems Administrator I (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used
by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States
distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we
provide industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions,
environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and
progressive political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our
fundraising and compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from
the Presidential level on down, and our engagement platform has become the
most-used toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized by Inc. magazine as a fast-growing company and an
awesome place to work. And they are right!

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. Two of our founders are a gay couple. We’re
committed to hiring people of all races, ethnicities, ages, sex, genders,
sexual orientation or gender identities, marital status, religions, and
disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ individuals, and members of other
minority or marginalized groups are encouraged to apply.

We interview across a pretty wide range of experience levels. Hit me up at
dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP of Engineering
here.

All job descriptions are available at [https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-
descriptions](https://github.com/NGPVAN/job-descriptions) \- feel free to flag
issues or submit PRs, although if you try to radically redefine the role your
PR may be denied. :-)

Keywords: ONSITE

~~~
romellogoodman
Great place to work! I used to intern in the D.C. office.

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | Infrastructure SWE (DevOps) | Full Time | Los Angeles, CA

=============================================================

About DSC

We’re on a mission to build a better bathroom. We started with razors way back
in 2011, and now millions and millions of Members later, we’ve expanded into
shave products, skin care, hair styling, with more to come. We’re always
growing and reinventing, and we rely on killer talent to help us achieve our
goal of owning the bathroom. If you’re a team-playing innovator, you’ll fit
right in. A sense of humor helps, too.

Role Summary

Interested in writing Go and contributing to OSS? Excited about Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesos and the brave new world of containerized distributed
applications? DSC is looking for a Software Development Engineer in
Infrastructure (SDEI)! Help build a world class application platform for one
of the hottest, most successful new brands in Los Angeles.

Responsibilities / Qualifications

Experience in at least one programming language. Go (golang), Python or Ruby
would be great. Shell languages do not count. A passion for building tools and
automation. Ability to communicate and partner with the rest of the
engineering team to deploy and maintain a stable suite of production
microservices. Knowledge of networking concepts and security best practices
Experience with Linux systems Experience or interest in technologies such as
Docker, CoreOS, Kubernetes and Mesos. Experience with a public cloud provider
like AWS would be a big plus. Experience with monitoring and alerting tools.
Experience with continuous delivery pipelines would be a big plus.

DSC Culture

We work in an open- air, freshly renovated office in the heart of Silicon
Beach. As we disrupt industries and unseat corporate giants, our plan is to
think big, but stay small. No egos. No jerks. No prima donnas. Just awesome
folks who live and breathe collaboration and dig the perks like haircuts,
weekly food trucks, and team happy hours. And yes, we have snacks.

Send CV/resume to benjamen+hnjobs@dollarshaveclub.com

~~~
photogrammetry
[https://medium.com/startup-grind/fuck-you-startup-world-
ab6c...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/fuck-you-startup-world-ab6cc72fad0e)

------
sbatl
Springbot | Mid-level Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Springbot provides marketing automation tools to small to medium sized
businesses. We use big data to provide insights typically limited to large
retailers. We're a fun company located a block from Piedmont Park.

About the position: This position involves building our integrations with
various e-commerce platforms. Internally we use Node/PHP/Ruby but we prefer
strong development experience and the ability to learn over any specific
technology. Knowledge of async programming and event loops is a strong plus.

[https://springbot.workable.com/jobs/286688](https://springbot.workable.com/jobs/286688)

------
ccit
Columbia University | Associate Software Developer | New York, NY | Fulltime |
Onsite |
[https://ccit.college.columbia.edu/](https://ccit.college.columbia.edu/)

Columbia University is hiring! We're looking for a talented full stack web
developer who will help build web applications for students, faculty, staff,
and alumni. Our stack is Symfony, MySQL, and Linux.

We offer:

* A great work-life balance

* Education benefits

* Generous vacation allowance

* Retirement benefits

* Medical, dental, and vision plans

More information: [https://ccit.college.columbia.edu/jobs/associate-software-
de...](https://ccit.college.columbia.edu/jobs/associate-software-developer)

Contact us at ccit-jobs@columbia.edu to apply.

------
GoldenStake
Cyence | San Mateo, CA | Onsite

[https://www.cyence.net](https://www.cyence.net) | jobs@cyence.net

We do Risk Analysis and Data Modeling at scale for the cyber insurance
industry. We use data science, machine learning, economic models, and
automation at scale to create risk models for companies across all sectors.
We've added world renowned insurance customers at a rapid rate, and are
focused on hiring.

Some of the positions we're looking for are:

    
    
      -Cloud DevOps
      -Data Engineer
      -Data Scientist
      -Cyber Analyst
      -QA Engineer
      -App/UI engineer
      -Software Engineer

But if you're interested in what we do, send us a message, we would love to
chat.

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Chennai, India ONSITE

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workpalces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Coffeescript, Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
JoesAccount
Amazon | Sr. Technical Program Manager | Seattle, WA | Onsite

Come shake things up within Amazon's Big Data Technology team. Our analytical
engine is powered by a wide range of distributed solutions running at scale.
We are working on some of big data's hardest optimization and platform
challenges. As as technical program manager within the big data team you will
drive high quality products creating scalable systems by collaborating with
internal and external customers as well as other teams.

For more information (and to apply) visit:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/443476](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/443476)

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
kappamax
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL & Brooklyn, NY | On-Site |
[https://www.rocketmiles.com](https://www.rocketmiles.com)

Rocketmiles wants to turn frequent travelers into heroes by helping them take
more vacations. Our team is headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a
satellite office in Park Slope, Brooklyn New York City.

Our stack is JVM based on the backend: Java, Groovy, Kotlin and AngularJS and
node on the frontend.

We're currently looking for: * Java/Kotlin engineers * UI engineer

If you are interested, we're expanding out team, and it's a great time to
join. Please reach out to me (Director of Engineering) at kirk@rocketmiles.com
to say Hello!

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help build out our SaaS
platform.

For more details, please check out
[https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-engineer)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
joey-kira
Kira Systems | UK/Europe REMOTE position (Toronto-based company) |
Intermediate to Senior Linux Sysadmin | Full-Time

We're looking for an intermediate to senior Linux Sysadmin to join our Systems
Team here. Our stack includes AWS infrastructure, postgresql, docker,
rabbitmq, zookeeper, and clojure for the application so far; we're using more
tools in the system ops and dev ops end of things (ansible, increasingly more
cloudformation, jenkins, and so on).

Details/apply at
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06gnq](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06gnq)

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (Two Sigma), New York City

fullstack, devops & test

develop the next generation of open source data visualization and analysis and
distributed computing tools

[https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-
New-...](https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-New-York-
United-States-Front-End-Web-Developer/2230)

[https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-
New-...](https://careers.twosigma.com/careers/JobDetail/New-York-New-York-
United-States-Software-Engineer-in-Test-Beaker/2213)

------
JoesAccount
Amazon | Software Development Engineer | Seattle, WA | Onsite

Come shake things up within Amazon's Big Data Technology team. Our analytical
engine is powered by a wide range of distributed solutions running at scale.
We are working on some of big data's hardest optimization and platform
challenges. As as software development engineer within the big data team you
will help create the secure storage engine that powers Amazon's business.

For more information (and to apply) visit:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/453209](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/453209)

------
sjambula
Amazon Lab126 is hiring Concept Software development Engineer in Sunnyvale CA

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/434825](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/434825)

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

If interested please contact me at sjambula@lab126.com

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[http://trifork.se/](http://trifork.se/)

We are looking for social, outgoing people that consider themselves
generalists; You are good at many things, expert at a few things, inquisitive,
intelligent, and hungry to learn from your co-workers – and teach others as
well.

You are:

\- NodeJS Experts

\- ELM / Elixir Specialists

\- Data Scientists

\- Log Management Oracles

\- Senior Java Devel

\- DevOps

We’re offering: A stimulating and cosy place in our office in the old-town of
Stockholm, amongst a team with high focus on wellbeing and continuous
improvement.

Apply at: [http://jobs.trifork.se/](http://jobs.trifork.se/)

------
faat
Finra | Research Analyst | New York City, NY | www.finra.org

We are looking for a creative thinker to join our newly established advanced
analytics team, which is rapidly growing and highly visible across business
units. The ideal candidate will possess an advanced degree in mathematics,
statistics, computer sciences or EE, and is interested in applying natural
language processing, social graph and deep learning techniques to varying
degrees of business challenges.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits and most importantly an
open, collaborative culture.

For those interested, please send your resume directly to
Richard.liao@finra.org

------
kmote00
Washington River Protection Solutions | Richland, WA | ONSITE

Position: .NET developer

You will be helping to develop a next-generation interactive simulator to
project the mission-outcome of a multi-decade, multi-billion-$ environmental
cleanup operation. Greenfield project. AI-integration anticipated (Behavior
trees, hierarchical FSMs, WWF, etc)

Our stack includes: C#, SQLServer. Front end likely to be WPF or ASP.Net MVC.

Full job info:
[https://bms.hanford.gov/HRISJP/JobDetail.aspx?BU=TOC&ID=2861...](https://bms.hanford.gov/HRISJP/JobDetail.aspx?BU=TOC&ID=28612&PT=E)

~~~
markatkinson
Link seems to be broken?

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Saving humans everywhere!

Cities are complicated. We use the power of mobile and open transport data to
help humans survive and master them.

Read about blog!
[https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

If you want to help us in this mission, please apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

Some keywords: Python, Go, golang, C++, iOS, Android, data science, site
reliability(SRE), DevOps, AWS, distributed systems, marketing.

~~~
drtse4
Amazing app guys, essential for travellers.

------
mariahristova
Firmex| Toronto, Canada | Team Lead - Full Time | ONSITE

Firmex is hiring a highly experienced Dev Team Lead to work on our core
virtual data room product. We are a .NET/C# shop focused on enabling our
customers to define permissions on their documents in the most effective way
possible.

We are a small development team looking to find an enthusiastic dev lead
committed to solving hard technical problems and providing quality releases to
our customers.

Apply at
[https://www.firmex.com/company/careers/](https://www.firmex.com/company/careers/).

------
shaggyfrog
Copperleaf Technologies | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Full-Time | ONSITE

We build products to help companies managing millions of dollars of assets
make better decisions. Our core product, C55, helps companies decide which
projects to invest in, how to reduce their risk, increase safety, and reduce
their environmental impact. We are one of the top 20 Fastest-Growing Software
Companies in Canada and winner of the BC Tech 2016 Emerging Company of the
Year Award.

We want to expand our development team significantly in the next year. We have
a number of positions available, and especially looking to fill roles on a few
different teams right now:

1\. An existing Django/Python stack “cloud” team (which I am on), working on a
new product. We’re looking for all kinds of developers (frontend, backend,
full-stack). Experience with JavaScript is a plus, and having experience
across the whole stack (including Postgres) is a big plus. We’d love to have
all of our headcount filled for January 1st!

2\. A new Django/Python stack "cloud" team, building a new product based on a
successful feature in our core product. Similar setup to the existing team.

3\. The third “cloud” team, using a Node.js/JavaScript stack, also working on
a new product. They are using Angular on the front end, and Postgres on the
back. All the “cloud” teams use modern devops tech like AWS, Ansible, and
Docker to manage deployments.

4\. The analytics team, using the core product’s C#/ASP.NET stack, is looking
for a developer for the predictive-analytics module of C55, which creates
forecasts based upon risks. This is a great position for someone who is
mathematically-inclined, likes algorithms, probability, stochastic processes,
graph theory, and linear programming.

There are also several other open non-development positions at
[http://www.copperleaf.com/careers/](http://www.copperleaf.com/careers/)

I joined Copperleaf back in April. The people here are really nice, they care
about what they do, and they have a lot of domain knowledge.

If any of that sounds interesting to you, please fire off an e-mail to me
(Tom) at thauk@copperleaf.com and we can chat a bit more!

------
jonpaul
Exodus | REMOTE | Nebraska, USA.

The financial crisis of 2008 changed everything.

Exodus is an all-in-one app to secure, manage, and trade blockchain assets
(cryptocurrency) like Bitcoin and Ethereum.

We need a Senior Node.js / JavaScript developer. See job description here:
[https://gist.github.com/jprichardson/4c8eb36b8b6d1099d8b54d2...](https://gist.github.com/jprichardson/4c8eb36b8b6d1099d8b54d2de1338d6c)

See more info about Exodus: [https://www.exodus.io/](https://www.exodus.io/)

------
courtlandalves
Bloc | Full-Time & Part-Time | REMOTE | JS & Rails Mentors | bloc.io

Bloc offers a flexible, rigorous, and unforgettable learning experience; we
combine demanding course material with weekly tutelage from industry
professionals to create a powerful learning environment; our mentors are
experienced designers and developers with a passion for sharing their craft.

We’re looking for a wide-range of experience levels.
[https://jobs.lever.co/bloc?lever-source=ask-
hn](https://jobs.lever.co/bloc?lever-source=ask-hn)

------
nathanclauss362
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Merch Team Management experience: must have built at
least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range that has shipped +
operated a live client/server product.

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of,
written, shipped + operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs,
>500 aQPS) Expert level in Java or Go

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Mobile) Expertise in Android and iOS

If you're interested shoot me your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

~~~
dabockster
Any openings for recent graduates?

------
candicetaylor
LOS ANGELES - ONSITE SEEKING: -Senior Front End Engineer (Ember.js) -Full
Stack Engineer (Python) INTERVIEW PROCESS: Phone Interview with CTO/VP of
Engineering followed by onsite (technical assessment). HOW TO APPLY: Email me
directly at candice@chownow.com or go to our careers page:
www.chownow.com/careers

ABOUT US: We are the leading restaurant tech company providing online and
mobile ordering solutions. We partner with Uber, Postmates, Google, Apple and
SquareSpace to provide a seamless and convenient ordering experience.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help on our free software
solutions and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are
passionate about FOSS software and like one of our current topics
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)) get in touch! All
candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview. We're looking
for:

    
    
       - Big Data/Machine Learning Developer (fulltime/intern)    
    
       - Out-of-Core-PyData Engineer (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Site Reliability Engineer (intern)    
    
       - Help prototyping a Personal Search Engine (intern)   
    
       - Help prototyping an Artificial Intelligence Accountant (intern)   
    
       - Help prototyping an AI-based Business Bot (intern)   
    
       - Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript (intern)
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We spend time on client and
research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript. Come join us!

~~~
Tepix
Please put the countries in the job description, i.e. France, Germany, Japan

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE

Looking for a Lead Data Scientist in addition to Android, Site Reliability,
and Machine Learning engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about systems administration, music, home automation,
productivity or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
matheweis
I'm curious, what is a feature request? Haven't heard that term before...

~~~
CardenB
I believe they mean a feature that you would like Siri to have.

------
rrothe
Merantix | Berlin, Germany | Machine Intelligence Engineer | Onsite | Full-
Time; Internship | [http://www.merantix.com](http://www.merantix.com)

Merantix conceptualizes, builds and scales AI ventures. We acquire enterprise
datasets that enable promising products, we incubate those products in joint
ventures, and we spin off companies to support their growth. Our team is made
up of entrepreneurs, scientists, and engineers from premier universities in
Europe and North America. Many of us have PhD’s and work experience at top
tech companies. We’re based in Europe’s startup capital, Berlin, and are
growing quickly!

We are looking for Machine Intelligence Engineers to join our core team to
help us develop impactful applications of machine learning across a range of
fields. We deploy to Google Cloud Platform, leveraging Tensorflow, Apache
Beam, Google Cloud ML, and Docker.

You will:

    
    
      * Research and prototype state-of-the-art deep learning models
    
      * Design terabyte-scale data pipelines
    
      * Iterate on building and analyzing products to uncover scalable businesses
    

We define ourselves by a culture of friendship and ownership. We’re looking
for capable, driven, and thoughtful women and men to add to our vision.

Find out more and apply here:
[http://www.merantix.com/#joinus](http://www.merantix.com/#joinus)

------
scull7
Las Vegas, NV ONSITE Immediate Opening Software, Data Analytics

careers@influential.co

[http://influential.co](http://influential.co)

We are looking for devs and data scientists of all levels to come join us for
programming fun in our Las Vegas, Nevada office.

Languages: JavaScript, Elm, Purescript, Erlang

Data Stores: MySQL, Elasticsearch, CouchDB, Druid, RethinkDB

Cool Things: \- IBM Watson Partner \- Lunch and dinner provided \- 100%
employer paid medical insurance for you and your family \- On-site developer
meet ups

I look forward to working with some of you.

Nate VP of Engineering (not a recruiter)

------
SMarraccini
Insikt Inc | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer Openings

[https://insikt.com/#/about/our-team](https://insikt.com/#/about/our-team)

Insikt is a rapidly growing technology company that connects borrowers seeking
loans with investors seeking better, stable returns. Our mission is to bring
trust and transparency back to the world of lending and securitization while
also helping underserved families and small businesses find responsible credit
options. We are accomplishing this mission by enabling:

Lending: Our proprietary white-label lending platform (Lendify) allows any
retail store, online brand, or distribution partner to make loans or provide
purchase financing to its customers, in its own brand name, without any prior
credit expertise and with minimal upfront investment.

Investing: Our proprietary investing platform allows accredited investors to
buy into a variety of investment instruments backed by distinct loan
portfolios underwritten in-house. Each investor has online access to all the
same data as our Risk and Analytics teams, ensuring transparency into all
investment instruments.

We have brought together the best and brightest from top tier technology
companies, leading financial service providers, and world class investment
firms. We are funded by some of the best investors and entrepreneurs in the
world, including First Mark Capital, Capital One, Continental Investors and
Serengeti Asset Management.

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | Software Engineer, CDE | NYC | On-site

The Content Delivery Engineering (CDE) team builds the systems at BAM that
enable client applications for all of our partner companies to consume the
content and content metadata that power them. From team lineups and editorial
articles on MLB.com to videos on the HBO Now mobile app to NHL team webpages,
CDE’s services and applications enable editors to make their content available
to consumers.

As a CDE Software Engineer, you'll help craft the next generation of software
that will enable the BAMTech platform to serve an ever-increasing array of
partner companies. You'll be part of a forward-thinking, collaborative group
of engineers who are serious about delivering quality software. You will be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on a side
project. If you are passionate about technology and the opportunity to help
lead an industry through a major consumer shift, we would love to have you
join the team.

If interested, please apply at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/477105#.WBjT3tzLT8U)
Also feel free to contact me with any questions.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice ([https://simplepractice.com](https://simplepractice.com)) |
Santa Monica, CA | Full-Time | On-site SimplePractice is the future of
practice management. We’re at the forefront of making it simple for clinicians
to run and grow their practices. We’ve built the highest-rated practice
management software and we’re on track to become the most-used product in our
industry.

We have a few open positions:

* Full-Stack Engineer (Ruby on Rails, EmberJS) [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/full-stack-engineer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

* Front-end Engineer (ReactJS, EmberJS) [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/front-end-engineer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/front-end-engineer)

* Product Designer [https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/product-designer](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/product-designer)

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base. We have interesting
problems to solve in the areas of user experience, security, analytics,
scalability and new product development. If you'd like to learn more, please
visit
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers)
or email us at jobs@simplepractice.com

------
phone4hr
We're looking for a software developer who's ready to help build killer API's
and related apps to take our award-winning cloud communications platform to
new heights. This position works out of either Newark, NJ or NYC and gives you
a chance to work directly with the CTO who is the creator of the VoIP industry
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alon_Cohen](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alon_Cohen))

Learn more about how you can grow your skills with us
[https://www.phone.com/blog/events/2016/07/14/phone-com-
api-d...](https://www.phone.com/blog/events/2016/07/14/phone-com-api-debut/)

==Key Qualities We Look For== • A passion for programming. You probably have
side projects you do for fun just to build your skills. • Ability to learn
quickly. You have experience being thrown into a project and running with it.
• An exceptional coder who finds it fun to build new things • Ability to work
collaboratively on a team of like-minded people.

==Technical Skills Helpful== • Minimum 3 years of object oriented programming
experience. • Understanding of RESTful APIs, with languages like PHP, C++,
Java, Java script/Node JS • Use of MVC frameworks helpful but not required

Reply with your resume and salary expectations or view our other openings at
[http://www.phone.com/careers](http://www.phone.com/careers)

------
harel
Recyclabox | [http://recyclabox.co.uk](http://recyclabox.co.uk) | Full Time |
ONSITE | London, UK

We are looking for a software developer with an interest and experience in
writing applications that integrate with hardware peripherals, micro-
controllers, Arduino etc. to rewrite our kiosk software from scratch while
ensuring the hardware and software live happily together. You will be able to
steer and design the system from the ground up including picking the right
computer for the job, the OS, language and related libraries, (re)writing the
User Interface code, integrate the user experience flow with the various
hardware components (lifts, scanners, trays, etc.) as well as API integration
with our back-end application.

The Skills:

\- Understanding the bridge between hardware and software \- Experienced in
building slick public facing Kiosk user interfaces \- Excellent knowledge of
multiple programming languages and paradigms preferred (e.g. .NET /Java / C# /
Python / C++) \- Understanding microcontroller firmware is a big plus \-
Strong beliefs around pragmatic and productive software engineering including
testing and quality assurance \- Passionate and knowledgeable around best
practices and methodologies

RecyclaBox is an ambitious, progressive technology company who have developed
the UK’s first self-service machine that enables consumers to sell their
unwanted electronics in a way similar to a self-checkout till.

Contact: twilliams at recyclabox.co.uk

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Software Engineer, Lead Designer | Full time, Onsite, Visa OK

Fieldbook is a new information tool that combines the best of a spreadsheet
and a database. We help business teams get their operations out of
spreadsheets—from project tracking, to data collection, to content management
systems.

We're pursuing a big vision to bring the power of relational modeling to non-
technical end users. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our 4-person team has backgrounds from Amazon, Google, and Facebook. We've
raised a total of $2.9M to date from investors including Accomplice VC, Pejman
Mar Ventures, Naval Ravikant's AngelList syndicate, Mitch Kapor (Lotus),
Steven Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), Eric Ries (Lean Startup), and John Collison
(Stripe).

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1500 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

This is an early-stage opportunity that is perfect for someone who wants to
optimize for ownership and impact.

Contact: careers@fieldbook.com

More info: [https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs)

------
hamhamed
Stay22.com | Denver/Boulder, Montreal | Co-founder | ONSITE

Stay22 helps events solve the accommodation pain for their out-of-town
attendees. We offer a map plugin directly embedded on the event page where the
attendees can find the best place to sleep at the best location.

A few of our customers that are using us: Traction Conf, ESL, Everfest

We're currently at an accelerator in Colorado since last week. Decent
traction, making money, and looking for a full-stack developer that can do the
company's bidding ;)

Reach out directly to me: hamed@stay22.com

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | Technical Co-founder | Full-time

Outcomes.com is a digital health startup based out of Berkeley's SkyDeck
accelerator. We help healthcare providers close the feedback loop by routinely
following up with their patients after major surgeries or treatments using
patient-reported outcome surveys and other forms of digital check-ins. We
process and visualize the data to help care teams deliver more personalized,
proactive and value-driven care. We're in a huge and growing market as
reimbursement shifts from doctors getting paid for doing more, to getting paid
based on their actual patient outcomes. We have a launched HIPAA-compliant
product with our first paying customers. We're looking for a technical lead
(and potential co-founder) to help us take things to the next level, help
define our future product and make it happen. In particular we're searching
for someone who can work across our JavaScript stack
(AWS/Aptible/MongoDB/Node/Angular/React/D3), understands security best
practices, has experience in building self-service products, can lay the
foundations to grow our team and is motivated to solve some of the toughest
challenges in healthcare. As a bootstrapped company we have a lot of
flexibility and aim to raise our first round of funding early next year. As
such this is primarily an equity-based proposition but an opportunity to get
in at the ground floor of a company that is already up and running.
Interested? Please email me at francis AT outcomes.com (founder and medical
doctor) - I look forward to hearing from you!

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | iOS Developer (Swift) & Full Stack Developer (Ruby) &
QA Engineer | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

We are in the late stages of developing and launching a stealth prototype iOS
product, using Swift and Ruby/Rails. Our work also involves complex
integrations with leading aggregation and clearing providers to enable real-
time money movement, portfolio management and intelligent financial guidance.
Our product will be released to an internal set of stakeholders in the coming
weeks, which will be followed by a broader launch.

We are currently looking to grow our engineering team and are looking for
experienced iOS Developer (Swift, Objective C), Full Stack Developer (Ruby),
and a QA Engineer.

Find more information here
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/), or
[https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital)

Or feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
ivnezapno
Senior Android Developer | Spain, Barcelona | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Glovo (glovoapp.com) is looking for world-class Android engineer to work in
our Barcelona office. You are someone who loves working in a high-paced
startup environment and solving difficult problems. You take pride in
delivering bug-free products and put in the effort to make sure that things
are running smoothly and efficiently at all times. You are focused on making
sure that customers get the best service possible. You work well with other
top-level engineers and enjoy giving and receiving constructive feedback that
helps you grow.

\- Design, build and maintain our two Android apps - Work in coordination with
our team to integrate and maintain consistency of the user experience across
different platforms and products - Continuously discover, evaluate, and
implement new technologies to maximize development efficiency - Integration
into a team using modern software engineering approaches and agile
methodologies.

Requirements: - Computer Science or Computer Engineering degree - Good English
- Very strong Java skills - Amazing knowledge of Android SDK - Ability to get
hands dirty with Gradle - Experience with SQL - Strong will to adhere to best
practices in OO development and a need to leave well-structured code in your
tracks - Strong analytical and problem-solving skills - Experience developing
for multiple platforms a plus For more information and to apply:
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/senior-android-
developer](https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/senior-android-developer)

------
ADFAB
ADFAB | Montreal Quebec | PHP, JS or mobile developers | ONSITE | fulltime |
$70-95k

We are a digital and innovation production studio, from classic (websites,
mobile apps and desktop) to less classic (IoT, augmented reality), we love
doing anything and we can do anything. We designed tailor-made products as far
as possible, based on one of the most efficient methodology (TDD, continuous
integration and development). Our work is unique and recognised globally.

Let’s talk about tech: we code in PHP 5/6/7 mainly with Symfony 2/3, in
HTML5/CSS3-4 with Bootstrap. We worship Javascript universe used with Angular,
React, Meteor et Node. As for DB, we stay on the classic line with MySQL but
we try stuff like Mongo DB, ElasticSearch... For e-commerce, we mainly used
Magento 2.0. And for mobile, we like cross-platforms such as Cordova but
anyway we prefer machine languages (Java-Android, Swift, Objective-C).

You : We are not looking for buzz-words such as ninja or jedi or whatever, but
just curious developers interested in any web or a mobile technology who wants
to succeed both for him and for the company he works for, who likes to work on
innovative projects if not crazy, with a highly motivated team in a friendly
environment.

If you feel like joining us, send your resume, portfolio, some projects
examples or describe your way of being a developer on bonjour@adfab.fr !

~~~
SamUK96
Sorry to be off topic here, firstly.

Current intern at a tech company here. Glad to see Angular there, I've just
started delving into AngularJS 2. Could I ask which Angular version you are
on? Considering migrating to 2? ng2 looks pretty awesome to me after around
1-2 weeks. Combining ng2 with bootstrap has proving _extremely_ powerful.

Also, there's nothing wrong with MySQL if you design the database correctly in
my experience, i.e. use efficient UUID's (npm "cuid"), reduce cross-
referencing, reduce duplication, efficient hash tables with clash avoidance,
etc. etc.

I see your motivation for MongoDB though, seems like everyone is hiving
towards that at the moment for some reason. It does look like it's going to
become quite big in the near future.

>HTML5/CSS3-4 with Bootstrap

Raw HTML coding? #Welcome to the yeeaar threeee thousaand (BC)#

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies.

We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. The
work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or working from
home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and treated
respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online. Our
global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that works
across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers with a
proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers, devops engineers and DBAs in the
Americas, EU and African timezones. Salary is competitive in the non profit
space with generous benefits but we can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

------
antmachine
Ben Kinney Tech is hiring Ruby on Rails Developers (and some .NET)! ONSITE
FULL TIME Bellingham, WA Possible VISA We’re looking for someone with a
passion for programming and for writing beautiful code. You will join a team
of exceptional developers building custom tools and web applications for the
real estate industry. We are committed to simple, functional, and powerful
user interfaces, API’s, and information storage systems. Requirements: 1+
years of direct experience in Ruby on Rails, along with other common libraries
Good understanding of front-end technologies, such as JavaScript, HTML5, and
CSS3. Solid understanding of the syntax of Ruby and its nuances. A knack for
writing clean, readable Ruby code. Able to implement automated testing
platforms and unit tests. Great to have: Experience with JavaScript
frameworks. Familiarity with continuous integration. Experience with version
control systems (e.g. Git) We offer: An open, collaborative environment, a
fully stocked kitchen, flexible time off, top notch health coverage, and a
strong compensation plan. Professional experience working on a team as well as
experience using Git, Heroku, AWS, Codeship, and other development tools. Our
software products: -Blossor: [http://www.blossor.com](http://www.blossor.com)
-ActiveRain: [http://activerain.com/](http://activerain.com/) -Brivity:
[https://www.brivity.com/](https://www.brivity.com/) -KWKLY:
[http://kwkly.com/](http://kwkly.com/)

------
donjh
DRIVIN | Chicago, IL | Python Engineer | ONSITE

DRIVIN is looking to expand our data team as we continue to grow our data
platform. The candidate should have a strong background with Python and SQL.
As a member of the data team the main responsibilities are
implementing/maintaining ETL jobs, using Python to ingest external data
sources into the Data Warehouse, and working closely with the Product and Data
Science teams to deliver data in usable formats and to the appropriate data
sources.

DRIVIN has a polyglot data model using many cutting edge data platforms. We
are currently using MPP Postgres (Greenplum, Netezza, DBX) as our Data
Warehouse, Elastic Search for location based searching, Postgres for
transactional data, and AeroSpike for Big Data.

This candidate should be a self-starter who is interested in learning new
systems/environments and building new solutions. They should also be
interested in architecting simple, straight-forward solutions to reduce
complex data problems. The candidate should also work closely with the Data
Science team to identify interesting data points for use by the Data Science
team.

DRIVIN tech stack is very cutting edge. MPP Postgres drives the Data
Warehouse, ElasticSearch enables our location based searching/metrics,
AeroSpike enables our Big Data storage, and Apache Spark is used to train our
models. All environments are run off of AWS EC2/RDS/S3 and data processing
framework is written in Python.

Shoot me an email if you're interested! dhruska@drivindealer.com

------
87maza
CACI Federal - Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland | ONSITE | Mid-Senior
Javascript Developer | 100-140+K

 __* We’ve put this job ad up in September and got a few interviews in however
life happens and offers fall through, we’re still motivated and ready to find
our senior developer!

*To all the junior-mid devs that sent in your resumes, don’t worry we still have them and plan on contacting you guys soon!

www.caci.com We're a defense contractor working on a new project to help
improve and modernize military communication systems. From a laboratory bench
in Aberdeen Proving Ground to the mountains of Afghanistan, this project
supports every Soldier, every day, everywhere. I'm a web developer here at
CACI and we're looking for Mid-Senior Javascript Devs who are proficient with
NodeJS/React stack. The project is in the early stages so technical
architecture is still being decided, would love to include your input.

Interview Process: Recruiter Phone Screen (20-30 mins) => Team Lead Tech Phone
Interview (30-45mins) => possible onsite interview (1-2hrs)

Requirements: U.S. Citizenship/ over 18+ Must obtain and maintain Secret
Clearance (we will sponsor the candidate) Please send over your contact
info/github/resume to martin.maza@caci.com

We'll be looking for junior javascript developers here shortly so feel free to
email me your contact info as well. -martin.

------
enthink
Edmonton, Alberta, Canada | ONSITE | Enthink -
[http://enthink.com/](http://enthink.com/)

Enthink is looking for a web developer, focusing mainly on web content
management systems (CMS). This team member will carry out integration,
testing, and development of CMS projects and develop web applications for some
of the world most exciting companies.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - Proficiency with the following web technologies: HTML5, CSS/LESS/SASS, WebSockets and Web Workers
      - Proficiency in web programming with one or more of the following: Java, C#/.NET, JavaScript and PHP
      - Web content management, asset management, or document management experience a strong asset
      - Experience with responsive and mobile-first design techniques a strong asset
    

For full details and to apply, please see our posting:
[http://www.workopolis.com/jobsearch/job/17240907](http://www.workopolis.com/jobsearch/job/17240907)

Our interview process begins with a call from the owner to get to know you,
then a first general technical call follows. We then provide a sample project
which you can do at your leisure. Once complete, we then have a second
technical call to review the sample together, and ask more specific technical
questions.

------
aytanb
SSG | New York, NY | ONSITE | Software Engineer (systems focus) | ssgllc.com |
resume@ssgllc.com

Summit Securities Group is a leading proprietary trading broker-dealer that
intelligently adds liquidity and transparency to electronic markets across the
globe. We have brought together some of the world’s brightest traders,
researchers, and technologists to build quantitative trading strategies and
automated systems that achieve our goals in a highly collaborative and
innovative environment. Our teams are comprised of talented individuals with
diverse backgrounds in highly quantitative disciplines and real world
experience in the trading industry, technology companies, startups, and in
leading academic institutions.

SSG has devoted years to create a thoughtful culture that prioritizes a
creative and meritocratic environment where we reward ideas over titles and
encourage collaboration over isolation. Our teams work closely across Trading,
Research, Technology, and Operations, allowing us to identify, research, and
validate trading strategies and to build the technology that realizes the
potential of our ideas and findings.

We are looking to continue our growth by hiring exceptional software engineers
for a number of our teams.

Core Infra (low latency C++/Pyton) - ssgllc.com/jobs/display/275055 Lead
Software Engineer - ssgllc.com/jobs/display/477368 Software Engineer -
ssgllc.com/jobs/display/474806 Research Platform Engineer (Building high
throughput compute/simulation environment) - ssgllc.com/jobs/display/274340

------
johnrball
Namely | Director of Product Management| New York City | full time - onsite |
[https://www.namely.com](https://www.namely.com)

Namely is the first HR, payroll, and benefits platform employees actually love
to use. People are at the center of everything we do—from our platform to our
staff. Our team embraces different ways of thinking, working, and succeeding
together.

Do you have Product Management experience? Do you consider yourself an expert
when it comes to Human Capital Management (HCM)? Do you have experience
managing others? Do you have a passion for coming up with innovative ways to
solve business problems through technology?

Our Product Management team is growing and is seeking a Director, Product
Management. In this role you will lead a team of Product Managers whose
responsibility it is to build a new generation of HCM products. As a leader
within a fast growing organization, you will have a unique opportunity to help
build a Product Management team while implementing Product Management best
practices and processes.

Join our Team! Please feel free to reach out directly at john@grayscalable.com
I would love to go over the role with you.

[https://jobs.lever.co/namely/bc62dd5c-ee36-42ca-b99c-80af305...](https://jobs.lever.co/namely/bc62dd5c-ee36-42ca-b99c-80af305ca211)

------
photonios
Sector Labs | Full-time | ONSITE | Cluj-Napoca, Romania |
[https://sectorlabs.ro/jobs](https://sectorlabs.ro/jobs)

We're a small company with a nice office in the city center of Cluj-Napoca. We
operate some of the biggest real-estate web portals in four countries in Asia.
That might sound boring, but we deal with high traffic on multiple sites in
different countries. We hire for programming skills not technology.

We're looking for people who enjoy programming and are not caught up in
ideological wars about technology. Someone who is pragmatic enough to realise
that life is too short not to use the right tool for the job. At the moment
we're using a Python centric stack. But, tomorrow? Who knows?

We offer:

\- The best and hoping to get the same in return: we chose a location in the
heart of the city so you can have access to a bunch of good restaurants, we
let you chose your hardware to work on, we buy top-of-the-line chairs from
Herman Miller and Steelcase (your choice) and standing desks and will keep on
trying to make the workplace better than our homes.

\- Autonomy: you will choose the tools you want to use and get to make all the
technical decisions as long as they make sense (that's for our architect to
decide)

\- Mastery: we will encourage and support you to learn as long as it takes so
you can feel proud about your work (the nice side effect of this is having
awesome products built by you)

Contact us at: jobs@sectorlabs.ro

------
jkrauthoff
Software Engineer (f/m) PTC, Cambridge, United Kingdom Remote - Onsite - Visa

This role covers all aspects of software development for the industry leading
Augmented Reality SDK. With a strong mathematical background, you will become
part of the team developing the latest computer vision technologies on a range
of mobile and head-worn devices.

Essential skills for the role: • C++ knowledge • Good understanding of 3D
geometry and matrix mathematics • Practical experience of 3D graphics
programming with the Direct3D, OpenGL ES or Metal graphics APIs • Knowledge of
or interest in Augmented Reality, Virtual Reality or Computer Vision • Capable
of designing and implementing efficient, high quality code

Additional desirable skills and experience: • Good understanding of one or
more mobile operating systems such as Windows 10, Android or iOS • Code
profiling, tuning and optimization • Unity 3D game engine • Scripting
languages such as bash, Python or Lua • An understanding of Agile development
methodologies • Source code control, continuous integration

Why is this an exciting opportunity? • Dynamic and challenging environment
with ability to develop and grow in a highly qualified team • Working in a
multi-cultural team of a global company • Competitive compensation and
benefits

How to apply: Please contact Julia-Madeleine Krauthoff - jkrauthoff@ptc.com

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | Visa OK | Senior Software Engineer
(systems level)

We're looking for smart, motivated software engineers to join our team in San
Mateo, CA. Ideal candidate is a smart generalist who can dig into any given
problem area depending on the needs of the business.

The areas of focus range iOS and Android platform specific work (C++,
Java/ObjC), to high qps server engineering (C++/Go), to Data Engineering and
analysis at massive scale for the global mobile network performance metrics,
visualization and alerting on detecting trends in said data etc. Basically a
whole lot of fun for the motivated computer scientist.

You'd be joining a small, elite team of engineers who build and run the
PacketZoom stack
([https://packetzoom.com/learn.html](https://packetzoom.com/learn.html)) on
millions of mobile client devices (iOS, Android and any others we decide to
pursue) as well as our globally distributed cluster of servers running our own
C++ and java code. We also harvest and process millions of mobile network
performance data points in realtime while squeezing every last ounce of
performance out of the hardware. If that sounds like fun to you, please do
connect.

I'm CTO/Founder. My contact info is in my profile.

Also see here [https://angel.co/packetzoom/jobs/182850-senior-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/packetzoom/jobs/182850-senior-software-engineer)

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks!

------
cleahy15
Colorado Springs/Denver/Boulder/Fort Collins, CO - ONSITE, Full-time) CA
Technologies - Yipee.io incubation product (www.yipee.io) - LEAD UI DEVELOPER

At Yipee.io, we're creating a DevOps tool that reduces friction for teams
building and bringing micro service applications to market. We believe
developers and operators can effectively communicate using a single
application model which is the same from the developers laptop to the
production environment.

Yipee.io is an Enterprise Lean Startup, running inside one of the largest
independent software corporations in the world, CA Technologies. We believe in
rapidly iterating on solutions with our customers, to find problems that are
worth solving.

Are you passionate about improving the lives of teams building micro service
applications comprised of Docker containers? Do you thrive in a startup
environment, where it’s up to you to solve a wide range of technical problems
and work across the stack? If so, we’d love to meet you!

Signs of an Awesome Candidate: • You have used several Web UI frameworks
including AngularJS or React to create an awesome web experience for customers
• You have used NodeJS as a backend for some of your web applications • You're
passionate about testing • You love automation • You have experience with
Docker, Swarm, Kubernetes or similar

If interested, please email connor.leahy@ca.com

------
mrjake2
Peek.com | San Francisco, CA | DevOps | Full-time | On Site

Do you want to work in a fun, vibrant environment where you're excited to get
to work every morning? Are you excited about travel and activities? If so,
then you're perfect for Peek! We're revolutionizing the travel space with the
peek.com web and mobile apps to help travelers find and book activities that
they love, and at the same time building the Peek Pro platform which empowers
tour operators to better manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for a DevOps engineer who can help us plan and execute the next
phase of our platform's growth. We run a Docker stack on AWS that is managed
by Kubernetes; the services themselves are written in Ruby, Elixir, React and
Ember.js. We are also moving towards building an event stream architecture, so
experience with (or interest in) working with an ELK stack or similar would be
great.

If you can roll up your sleeves and also help with technology strategy and
planning, then you'd be perfect for the position. You can find out more on our
jobs page: [http://peek.com/jobs](http://peek.com/jobs)

Or the direct link to the DevOps posting:
[http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280](http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280)

------
koddi
Fort Worth, Texas (ONSITE, Full Time) Koddi
([http://koddi.com](http://koddi.com) or
[https://twitter.com/koddiyak](https://twitter.com/koddiyak)) PHP Developer /
Engineer (Hiring 2-3)

Koddi is a bidding platform for vertical-specific ads on Google, Facebook,
TripAdvisor, Kayak, and other metasearch sites. We manipulate huge data sets
to make buying search ads easier and more revenue productive for our clients.
We work with great partners and clients (like some of the top travel brands in
the world.) Must have strong experience with:

    
    
      - Object-oriented basics and principles
      - Modern PHP (5.4+) development and best practices
      - MySQL and relational database design
      - JavaScript
      - git
    

That said, capability, outputs, and results matter much more than specific
experience. We'll give passionate developers that want to learn the
opportunity to do so if they are a great match for the team and have a
positive attitude.

Bonuses:

    
    
      - AJAX, jQuery, HTML/CSS
      - Symfony / Silex
      - JSON, XML
      - Google APIs, OAuth 2.0
      - MySQL performance optimization, big datasets, BigQuery
      - Basic Linux administration
      - Bootstrap
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Redshift)
    

careers@koddi.com if interested.

------
losecontrol
Fast-Up Commerce | Paris, France | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.fastupcommerce.com](https://www.fastupcommerce.com)

Fast-Up Commerce is a full-service e-commerce partner for global brands. We
handle the full complexity of e-commerce for our clients and operate on all
major global marketplaces (Amazon, eBay, Otto, Rakuten, Cdiscount, Tmall,
...), taking care of everything from product listings and content translation
to fulfillment, customer service and returns.

We're currently working with 4 global brands ($1bn+) and are beginning our
Series A. We're looking for great minds to join the adventure :)

* Senior Fullstack Developer (Python / Django or Ruby / Rails)

* Junior Backend Developer (Python / Django or Ruby / Rails)

* Frontend Developer / Dataviz Engineer (Angular / React / D3)

Mission:

Develop tools to automate every step of e-commerce: catalog deployment,
content translation and optimisation, dynamic pricing, predictive inventory
management, customer service and anything else that can be optimized. Our
architecture is based on RESTful micro-services in Python / Django and Ruby /
RoR, with quite a lot of machine learning in the works.

Full details at: [http://www.jobsintech.io/companies/fast-up-
commerce](http://www.jobsintech.io/companies/fast-up-commerce)

------
zjadia
Events.com | San Diego, CA | Full-Time | On-Site | www.events.com

Events.com is a mobile-first, socially-focused suite of cloud-based
applications that provide an ideal solution for event organizers and event
goers alike. Organizers benefit from a dashboard that features the necessary
tools to manage, market and monetize their events including detailed
analytics, robust reporting with actionable insights, integrated marketing and
outreach tools, enhanced payment options, and comprehensive functionality to
create interactive communities and affinity around their brands. Event goers
benefit from a clean and intuitive registration process that reduces friction
between them and the events they love; while advanced post registration tools
provide increased flexibility allowing the event goer to self-manage their
purchases.

Events.com highly values culture, diversity of thought and teamwork. You’ll be
working in a fast paced, collaborative environment with exciting challenges
and a world class team to solve them with. The ideal candidate will embody our
competitive spirit, be humbly opinionated and have a strong desire to make our
corner of the world a better place.

See our job postings:
[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Events.com/jobs](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Events.com/jobs)

------
baby
Cryptography Services @ NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners,
and Intrepidus Group) - Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco,
Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

INTERNS / VISA

The Cryptography Services team of NCC Group is looking for a summer 2017
intern!

We are looking for you if you’re into cryptography and security! The
internship would allow you to follow consultants on the job as well as lead
your own research project.

Who are we? We are consultants! Big companies come to us and ask us to hack
their stuff (legally), review their code and advise on their design. If we’re
not doing that, we spend our time reading papers, researching, attending
conferences, giving talks and teaching classes, ... whatever floats our boat.
Not one week is like the other! If you’ve spent some time doing cryptopals
challenges you will probably like what we are doing.

We can’t say much about who are the clients we work for, except for the public
audits we sometimes do. For example we’ve performed public audits for
TrueCrypt, OpenSSL, Let’s Encrypt, Docker and more recently Zcash.

I was myself the first intern of Cryptography Services and I’d be happy to
answer any question you might have =)

If you're interested, take a look at the challenges we have in place:
[http://cryptoservices.github.io/challenges/](http://cryptoservices.github.io/challenges/)

You can also directly contact me here: david.wong@nccgroup.trust !

~~~
moopling
Does interns/visa imply that you are happy to accept interns from other
countries? I'm interested in applying but I'm studying engineering in the UK

~~~
praneshp
@moopling: the poster replied to your question with a yes. He used the same
comment elsewhere so HN killed it as dupe. I can see it because I have flagged
comments enabled

------
phelm
Pimloc | [http://pimloc.com](http://pimloc.com) | London, UK | Deep Learning
Researcher, Full Stack Developer

Founded in 2016 and headquartered within the heart of London in Somerset
House, Pimloc Ltd is a machine learning company focussed on developing and
enabling private and personalised image management solutions. Pimloc has
successfully raised its first round of funding through its founders and UK
business angels. The founding team includes some of the world's foremost
thinkers in deep learning visual technology and computer vision application
development across a range of fields.

We are looking for someone to research and train new deep learning based
architectures and algorithms to improve our current solution as well as
develop new ideas for the next generation of personalised image search.

We are also looking for a full stack developer to help design and develop a
deep learning based AI image search system that can run on embedded devices as
well as being deployed in the cloud. We need someone who is enthusiastic about
all aspects of system design and code development whether it be programming
DSPs or developing cloud infrastructure.

Read the full descriptions at [http://pimloc.com/jobs](http://pimloc.com/jobs)
or email jobs@pimloc.com for a chat.

------
sinned
Dashbot | [https://www.dashbot.io](https://www.dashbot.io) | San Francisco, CA
| Full time | Onsite

Dashbot.io is a venture-funded, early-stage startup providing analytics for
conversational interfaces, like chatbots. We believe that natural language is
the preferred way for humans to interact with technology. Our mission is to
enable our customers to create compelling conversational products that make
technology more accessible and easier to use.

The founding team has a proven track record of building successful companies
and having a great time while doing it. We love doing startups and you should
as well!

This is a rare opportunity to be one of the first technical roles at a rapidly
growing startup.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer and a big-data engineer. Please apply
below or email resumes to careers@dashbot.io

[https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184761-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184761-full-stack-engineer)

[https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184770-big-data-engineer-
an...](https://angel.co/dashbot-io/jobs/184770-big-data-engineer-and-
scientist)

If you have any questions or would like to chat, please feel free to email me
directly at dennis@dashbot.io or message me at
[https://m.me/sinned/](https://m.me/sinned/)

------
rocam
MeilleursAgents | Paris, France | Full time | Onsite | French proficiency
needed | [https://www.meilleursagents.com](https://www.meilleursagents.com)

MeilleursAgents is building the leading real estate marketplace dedicated to
empowering consumers with data and knowledge around the place they call home,
and connecting them with the best local professionals who can help.

We use a modern stack of JS, React, Python and Flask. It does not matter if
you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit right in - PHP
developers welcome. We have a lot of new projects and are always looking for
people to work with us.

Full Stack Engineer | Experienced with building and consuming REST APIs to
build user interfaces, good eye for user experience and product

Junior Frontend Engineer | A whole lot of Javascript, good eye for user
experience and product.

Backend Engineer | Experienced with building Rest APIs and consumer-facing
websites.

Backend Intern | Build a product from scratch with the help of our product and
development team.

Infrastructure Engineer | Experienced with building scalable infrastructure
for high-traffic websites and setting up development environments. We are
using Google Cloud Platform.

Interview process: phone screen + phone call/onsite interview to get to know
each other + half a day onsite to code and to get to know our team

If you're interested please reach out to recrutement@meilleursagents.com

------
sjambula
AmazonLab126 is hiring Software Development and Software QA Engineers Amazon
Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs and
engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

If interested please send your resume to sjambula@lab126.com

~~~
abcd132
Do you hire interns for the summer?

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126| SUNNYVALE, CA| FULL-TIME | ON-SITE

AMAZON LAB126 IS HIRING FOR FULL STACK DEVELOPERS! Amazon Lab126 is an
inventive research and development company that designs and engineers high-
profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a subsidiary of
Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle family of
products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like Fire
tablets, Fire TV, and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

Work hard. Have fun. Make history.

The Role:

The Amazon Device Tracking team is expanding! We play an integral role in
tracking and protecting the intellectual property of our pre-release hardware
devices. We are an energetic team of software developers, program managers,
and device tracking specialists who create and manage distribution policies
and systems in collaboration with other cross-functional teams at Amazon. Your
development work will focus on the service layer of our system. Individuals
interested in this position should have experience in building compelling user
experiences and be able to convey meaning from complex data. You will develop
on a scalable platform that integrates with other systems in Amazon. The ideal
candidate will have experience developing web services and a familiarity with
frontend technologies.

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
dekobon
Joyent | San Francisco or Seattle

Senior Solutions Engineer

Qualifications

6+ years experience developing software and experience working in more than
one language, one of which is Java (Node.js and Golang experience a plus)
Experience in deploying and maintaining applications and systems with one or
more infrastructure automation and configuration management tools (e.g.: Chef,
Puppet, Terraform, Packer, Ansible) Awareness of Docker and trends in modern
applications and operations, including schedulers or orchestrators (e.g.,
Kubernetes, Mesos, Nomad, etc.) Experience deploying and managing both noSQL
databases (e.g., Cassandra) and SQL databases (e.g., MySQL) in production
Experience designing the architecture of a multi-service application and have
helped maintain it in an enterprise setting Experience with AWS core IaaS
services (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, VPC) Familiarity with Triton and Manta products
Contributed to an open source project Willingness to travel 1-2 weeks per
month. Occasional extended trips.

Added Bonus

Fluent in English and Korean Experience with Node.js and JVM languages Hands
on experience using Docker Experience working within a global multi-national
corporation About Joyent Joyent delivers container-native infrastructure,
offering organizations high-performance, yet simple public cloud and private
cloud software solutions for today’s demanding real-time web and mobile
applications.

Please send an email to jobs@joyent.com with a brief introduction, a copy of
your resume and (optionally) a link to your profile on LinkedIn.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Execution Developer| Radnor, PA| Full-Time|
Onsite

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our multi-faceted low
latency global trade execution platform using network and systems programming.
• Create tools to process, store and analyze quote and order data. • Work
closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to
provide software solutions.

Requirements • A minimum of three years professional-level C++ programming
experience in a Linux environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree.
• Outstanding problem solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other
languages including Java, Python or Perl is a plus.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com Visit our website for
additional job opportunities: www.scm-lp.com

------
Aztecx
Senior Front-End Developer | London, UK | BookingBug | Permanent | Onsite

BookingBug is the industry’s most advanced, most powerful and most versatile
appointment and event booking platform. BookingBug powers the real-time
management of appointments made via online, mobile, in-store or call centre
for thousands of enterprise clients in retail, financial services, public
sector and other industries. BookingBug easily integrates with existing staff
calendars and internal systems, and the unmatched flexibility of our platform
puts clients in the driver’s seat, enabling fully-customized booking
experiences that transform customer engagement and increase revenue.

We are based in Farringdon in a dynamic, fun office with a great start-up
culture. Our team is very diverse, with backgrounds spanning from astrophysics
to criminology and computer game design to music management. We pride
ourselves on our great working culture and offer all staff a host of extra
perks and regular social activities.

We're hiring via Boolerang, so for more info and to apply direct, please
visit: [https://boolerang.co.uk/job/bookingbug-2-senior-front-end-
de...](https://boolerang.co.uk/job/bookingbug-2-senior-front-end-developer-
angularjs/)

This role is based onsite in London. Sponsorship is not available for this
role so you must already have permission to work in the UK.

Thanks!

Learn more about us at
[https://www.bookingbug.co.uk](https://www.bookingbug.co.uk)

------
dabochner
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Full-stack Engineer

You're a generalist in the true sense of the word. You don't know what
challenges tomorrow may bring, but you're happy to hack away at them - from
high performance back-end applications to sophisticated web apps.

You love the uncertainty and ownership that comes with working at an early
stage startup. If you need someone to hand you a well-packaged engineering
puzzle, then this job isn't for you - you'll see projects through from concept
to production to iteration.

Please apply at Tapfwd.com/careers

Requirements: \- Master of at least one scripting language (e.g., Ruby,
Python, etc.) and at least one compiled language (e.g., Java, C/C++). Bonus
points for Java and Ruby experience. \- CS degree from a top school (or
equivalent experience and talent). A strong background in CS fundamentals is a
must for this position. \- An appreciation for the delicate balance between
expediency and elegance. You're a detail-oriented perfectionist who
understands that sometimes "perfect is the enemy of good." \- You must be
incredibly smart and a fantastic engineer. \- An all-around nice person who
wants to surround themselves with other nice people. No jerks allowed. \-
Excited to work in downtown San Francisco. We will relocate you if necessary.

Bonus Points: \- Hadoop/big data experience. Experience building high-
performance, reliable distributed systems. \- Entrepreneurial blood. We’d love
it if TapFwd were a stepping stone on the path toward starting your own
company.

~~~
jimktrains2
> at least one scripting language (e.g., Ruby, Python, etc.) and at least one
> compiled language (e.g., Java, C/C++)

You do realize that Python and Ruby both get compiled too?

------
temuze
Moat | New York City | FULLTIME, INTERNS, VISA | ONSITE

Moat is an adtech startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-d..).

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at moat.com/jobs

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
vrikhter
Zeput | Senior Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA

Zenput is a mobile solution for the 80% of workers that never sit behind a
desk. We're starting off with the structured task oriented work that you would
find in Domino's, 7-Eleven, Kroger, Papa John's, Coca-Cola (all customers of
ours) and others.

We're hiring front end and back end engineers More here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zenput](https://jobs.lever.co/zenput)

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR (Principal Software Engineer)

\- CS/CIS/Systems Mentality \- A deep understanding about request life cycles,
system architecture, and user behavior \- TDD/CI/Testing experience \-
MySQL/Postgres/RDBMS experience. No, ORM's dont count \- 7+ years programming
in multiple languages \- Strong MVC understanding, not just in the backend but
also the frontend (Backbone/Angular)

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR (Senior Javascript Engineer)

\- A computer science/systems mentality. Javascript is a real Object Oriented
language, not just a DOM manipulating tool (no jQuery is not Javascript). \-
Deep understanding of Javascript, its performance implications, and event
driven nature \- Strong MVC understanding and use of Backbone, Angular, or
similar frameworks \- An eye for user experience and product \- Someone fun,
interesting, and likes to build and hack. Not just software!Someone fun,
interesting, and likes to build and hack. Not just software!

Contact vladik@zenput.com to apply or with questions.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (7 person) team building
an extensible project management system that lets users create custom
interfaces and build frontend plugins in javascript.

We're looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of
our product, which is currently alpha-stage. You'd be working with me (the
other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as
well the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal
and external documentation, and doing things right rather than rushing things.
Our stack is node.js and mongodb.

I'm happy to chat with you over the phone about what we're doing. Email me at
billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what you've been
working on.

More info: [https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

[https://tixit.me](https://tixit.me) | Contact: billy@tixit.me |
[https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1)

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.
We are looking for:

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer)

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end / DevOps Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

# Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, AWS, GPC

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Culture: [http://poki.com/company/tropical-
retreats/](http://poki.com/company/tropical-retreats/)

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

 _Salsify is a rapidly growing, Boston based startup. We provide cloud-based
product content management solutions that make it easy for manufacturers,
distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality content that drives
online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team with deep experience in
commerce, online search, and the semantic web.

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations._

Hiring Immediately:

\- Sr./Principal Software Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/24kOFch](http://bit.ly/24kOFch)

\- Front-end Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf](http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf)

\- DevOps Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX](http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX)

\- Ecosystem Tech Lead: [http://bit.ly/2fwJeGH](http://bit.ly/2fwJeGH)

What we will need soon:

\- Data Scientist

Please note the Data Scientist role is not posted externally. You can email
May@salsify.com if you are interested; for all other openings please apply
directly.

------
tiernankennedy
Canary ([https://canary.is](https://canary.is)) | New York, NY | Full Stack
Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We're the innovative home security company that grew out of a crowdfunding
campaign and brought to market our easy-to-use and user-friendly video
monitoring solution. Canary combines the latest advances in computer vision,
learning, and data science to help our users live more secure lives.

I lead the User Experience team at Canary, who own all the user facing
applications, including iOS, Android & Web. We’re looking for a mid-senior
level full stack developer (front-end focus is a plus) to join our team at
Canary. The person will work with the engineers who are responsible for
building and maintaining Canary’s ecommerce (subscription platform, device
sales, etc.), the canary.is website, the back of the house tools for the
Customer Experience team, our Customer Communication Lifecycle email platform,
and our web app experience.

Please have a look at the job posting[1] if you're interested in learning more
about the team and what we do. I'm also happy to answer any questions - e-mail
is in my profile.

[0]: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-
ho...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-home-
security-device-for-everyone#/) [1]:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/251418#.WBoA-5MrKRs](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canary/jobs/251418#.WBoA-5MrKRs)

------
zisaacson
Exabeam | www.exabeamc.om | Fulltime | ONSITE | San Mateo, CA (Bay Area)

Hiring for backend engineers, infrastructure engineers, DevOps Engineers,

What We Do - User Behavior Analytics Exabeam is the leading provider of user
and entity behavior analytics, based on security-based data science and
innovative Stateful User Tracking technology. We enable customers to detect
and thwart cyber attacks that would otherwise go unseen by most enterprises.
At the same time, we exponentially increase the productivity and effectiveness
of valuable security operations teams by enabling them to cut through the
noise of thousands of alerts and focus immediately on high-risk user profiles
and behaviors.

Technical Challenges Exabeam faces technical challenges combining the fields
of software development, machine learning, and security. The system needs to
process a huge amounts of data in real time, including being able to track
users as they move in the infrastructure and perform all machine
learning/anomaly detection algorithms. The system must be able to scale
horizontally to process any type of log/input data.

Exabeam is building two brand new products that are scheduled to be released
in early 2017.

Tech Stack Frontend: JavaScript, Backbone.js, Marionette.js, Sass, Scala/Play
Backend: Scala, Akka, Spark, Kafka, Elasticsearch, HDFS, Docker

Email me at zack@exabeam.com

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £9.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

We're hiring into a team of 10 people, looking for generalists, thought-
leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Senior Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) |
up to 0.5% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

~~~
dot_grant
I love openrent, hope you find someone good.

~~~
dazbradbury
Thanks! Look forward to your application! :-)

~~~
a-real-dinosaur
I fired off an application too :). I know so many people have been ripped off
by scummy letting agents.

------
vrae
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software
Engineer, ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

Our aim is to transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate
new network technologies that will produce a radically different economy. Our
first product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service.
Sherwood is a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of
smart peer-to-peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the
power of the Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel
interactions within and across networks of users at every scale. Sherwood
enables entirely new ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing stakes and
ownerships, risks and rewards, generating a new palette of financial/social
relationships. It is a place for rapid building & deployment of little DAOs.

Looking for: Full stack developer, JavaScript, with knowledge on Angular,
Django (Python), and MySQL appreciated.

We also have more financial instruments technology in the money market and
capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of financial
algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.

[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@ecsa.io

------
IntelliSenseJob
IntelliSense.io | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE We are building Internet of Things
applications for capital and asset intensive industries to dramatically
improve efficiency and productivity. We are building a scalable hybrid
cloud/on-prem platform that takes real-time sensor data and applies our models
(numerical and machine learning based) and renders data in a web front end to
allow mine operations teams to have a firm understanding of our insights. Our
insights are integrated back into our clients systems to allow for automation
of optimisation. Our development team has a broad range of backgrounds from
computer science and intensive programming courses to drumming.

We are using a stack based on Node.js, Python, Mongodb, Angular and
Plottable.js. Currently we are a small team of software engineers (3) and
process/equipment modelling experts (4).

Backend Data Engineer | The focus of this role will be taking the real-time
data processing framework we have built so far and turning it into something
that will scale with us as we grow. Our current data pipeline is based on
node.js streams but we are looking to leverage some of the other data
processing frameworks out there.

Interview process consists of: Meeting with the software lead, small
programming project and a final interview with the team.

If you are interested reach out to us at careers@intellisense.io with a brief
introduction and your resume.

More details about the company can be found at: [https://intellisense.io/join-
us/](https://intellisense.io/join-us/)

------
sr_banksy
Clarke.ai ([https://clarke.ai](https://clarke.ai)) | New York, NY | ONSITE,
REMOTE | AI/ NLP & Full Stack Software Engineers

We make AI driven personal assistants who take notes during your meetings or
conference calls.

We're tackling a huge underserved pain felt by millions of folks daily. Our
goal is to make meetings, be it on calls or in person, productive by
automating a lot of the tasks or actions originating from the meeting
discussion.

Outside the founding team, you would be the first few hires. Not only would
you have a big, direct impact on the product, but also would be able to shape
our culture. We're growing fast, and experience with high velocity
environments is a big plus!

Software engineers must be able to iterate quickly and effectively in Python.
Django, JS, Vue.js, API integration, DevOps experience a huge plus.

AI / NLP folks would experiment with NLP, and build deep learning models to
process large amounts of data. Experience with NLP, automatic summarization,
and learning models in speech a huge plus.

Interview Process:

Technical screening Phone / Hangouts (1 hr) >> Culture fit get to know you (In
person or video) (1hr) >> Paid task/ Work with us (7 day deadline)

Simply drop an email to jobs AT clarke.ai Do include a line or two about
building something that excited you the most.

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME; INTERNS)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

We recently released a whole bunch of updates (gallery view, grouped records,
desktop apps): [https://airtable.news/a-whole-new-
airtable-9acf49101956](https://airtable.news/a-whole-new-
airtable-9acf49101956) We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS
(Objective-C, Swift), and Android.

There are 18 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google, Facebook,
Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and capable
individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in
funding.

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
charleshkang
Hey! Are you hiring interns for the iOS role?

------
AnneyW
Curve - www.imaginecurve.com | Shoreditch, London | Onsite | FT | FinTech -
Salary + Equity + great coffee!

Curve is growing - join our adventurous startup! We believe that the next
generation of banking will be a single mobile platform that enables payment
anywhere with any card from any account, and connects people in a simple way
with the best technologies and financial offers - putting them back in control
of their finances.

Our team of award winning (just voted leading startup at the EPAwards’16)
entrepreneurs, product-builders and customer-focused marketers are developing
a ground-breaking product with the customer at the core. Technical
complexities; scalability, security & real-time transactions are all part of
the day-to-day challenges; the near future will include a public API, fraud
engine, machine learning & big data.

If you like to be intellectually stretched, your capabilities tested and want
an opportunity to have a real voice, input and impactful contribution, then
we’re offering that in abundance.

You bring your expertise; we’ll give you the platform to flex your talent!

For more info about our jobs, check out:
[https://curve-1.workable.com](https://curve-1.workable.com) Or email Anney
our Talent Lead on anney.wyner@imaginecurve.com We’re always eager to hear
from naturally curious software & mobile engineers who want to make a
difference!

Our process will include a developer challenge and 3/4 conversations….but we
don’t dither when deciding and can turn offers around very quickly!

------
HawkWilson
Full Stack Developer | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) |
www.socialnature.com

Social Nature is making waves with our people-powered marketing vision (people
trust friends not ads) and commitment to only promoting brands with natural
products. We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an
immediate impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our
customers, invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle
extremely big data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back. A basic grasp of UX and UI design principles will come in handy
along with a solid foundation in algorithms, data structures and design
patterns. More than anything we want people who love what they do, have
opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack:
Angular.js, ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, SASS, Foundation, jQuery, PostgreSQL,
AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Check us out and apply at [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-
stack-develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
developer-full-time-vancouver)

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for software engineers on
all our stack to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for Android and web software engineers. Come help make cycling a
compelling and fun alternative to your car! We’re working on a variety of
software products to support the Copenhagen Wheel (check out the demo video at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- Android: [http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/T5uF8J/Senior-
An...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/T5uF8J/Senior-Android-
Developer?source=hn)

\- Web: [http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Devel...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Web-
Developer?source=hn)

\- IT/Support: [http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wfPVvr/IT-
Analys...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wfPVvr/IT-Analyst-
Support?source=hn)

\- Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
nextlevel
Next Level Scholars | www.nextlevelscholars.com | Los Angeles, CA | 110%
REMOTE

Do you have what it takes?

We are looking for an amazing Growth Hacker with a proven track record and a
passion and love for data and analytics :) A Plus: You have a big data tshirt
like one of these
([https://datashirts.spreadshirt.com/](https://datashirts.spreadshirt.com/)).

If you want to make a difference in tens of thousands of students lives, and
be remembered by their grandchildren's children then work for us!

Looking for an opportunity to show the world how amazing a growth hacker you
are? You found it!

We are looking for the best and brightest to join our team long term!

Job Perks

1) Competitive pay, we reward talented people! 2) You get to work with an
amazing team and we like to work hard AND have fun! 3) 110% Remote, YES! We do
not micro-manage! 4) Unlimited Donuts, j/k :) 5) You get to help tens of
thousands of students!

Apply for this position by emailing hiring@nextlevelscholars.com with the
following information, please answer every question:

1) What is your favorites SEO/growth hacking tool? 2) What is your daily
growth hacking process? 3) How do you track your success/failure? 4) Please
provide 2-3 examples of proven successful growth hacks you have done? 5) What
is your favorite Growth Hacking/marketing book? Youtube channel? 6) What is
your favorite vacation place? 7) Do you have any growth hacking in EdTech
experience? If so please explain...

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on our industrial knitting machines.

We're now partnering with bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale
and are working to integrate our technology in a range of websites and
factories throughout the world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compiler.

We practice continuous deployment, using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Senior Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u..).

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m..).

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

~~~
tom_mellior
Ha, this is cool. Just FYI: Your "background" links are both broken.

------
dataminer
BioConnect | Fulltime | Onsite | Toronto, Canada

If you want to build next generation of logical and physical access control
systems, BioConnect is hiring for multiple roles:

Intermediate Rails Developer [https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/Interm...](https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/Intermediate-Rails-Dev.pdf) Knowing Go or interest in
learning it is a plus.

.Net Lead Developer [https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/NET-Te...](https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/NET-Team-Lead.pdf)

QA Developer [https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/Interm...](https://www.bioconnect.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/Intermediate-QA.pdf)

Send your resume directly to me "anaqvi at bioconnect dot com" add HN in the
subject. Our hiring process doesn't involve white board coding ;), we are more
interested in projects you have worked on and common sense development
practices to build great products. Lets discuss what we can offer you and how
you can help us in moving forward.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Boston | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE (senior-level) | Full-time |
Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We are actively working on greenfield
apps and have more interesting development in the pipeline. We care about
building great products, providing a great user experience and listening to
our users to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and
author open source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Head of Engineering: Leader for our development teams - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39fcec6eaf54)

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

~~~
toddkazakov
Are you considering remote applicants outside from Europe?

~~~
cldwalker
Unfortunately not at this time. For remote we are seeking US based and for a
strong candidate possibly Europe

------
tempestn
Tempest- [http://www.searchtempest.com](http://www.searchtempest.com),
[http://www.autotempest.com](http://www.autotempest.com) | Web Application
Developer | Full-time | Victoria, BC | REMOTE

We're looking for a full stack developer to join our small, all-remote team.
Our main products, SearchTempest.com and AutoTempest.com, are niche search
engines for classifieds and used cars. (Think Kayak.com, for cars and such
instead of travel.) They have over 2.25 million users combined and have been
featured in BuzzFeed, LifeHacker, and Road & Track, among others.

We currently build our products in HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP, SASS, Symfony2,
React/Redux, and MariaDB (MySQL). Some of our projects also include
CoffeeScript and Zepto.

Learn more about our team and our benefits here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/searchtempest](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/searchtempest)

And check out the full job posting on Indeed:
[http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=web+application+developer+rem...](http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=web+application+developer+remote&jk=c10ae2d41ae4404d)

------
KuhlMensch
Perkbox [http://perkbox.co.uk](http://perkbox.co.uk) | London, UK | Full-time
| On-site

Perkbox is a platform that allows companies to provide employees with benefits
(vouchers etc), and helps workplace engagement. We are growing and looking for
mid & senior engineers:

 _Roles_

    
    
      - Backend: PHP, Go, Domain driven design
      - Devops: MicroSOA, Kubernetes, AWS, DX, Testing
      - Frontend: React/Redux, build systems, testing
    

_Team /Culture_

    
    
      Engineering: ~16 people
      Company: ~100 people
    

The development culture is about being aligned, agile, lean, and empowered

The general culture is friendly startup. And it is fun - as I write this the
20+ sales team have all started clapping along to morbid choir music they
started playing. I don't pretend to understand them :)

 _Leadership /Funding_

Our leadership team overseen a number of major pivots to hit on product-market
fit. This company mindset of being introspective, strategic, innovative etc is
present in all teams, and all endeavours. For example, the company choose to
fund via crowdfunding (£4m+ and counting
[https://www.seedrs.com/perkbox](https://www.seedrs.com/perkbox) )

 _Interested?_

Let our in-house recruiter damir@perkbox.co.uk know you found us on
HackerNews!

------
tr90814
JS Engineer | farewill.com | London | Full time | Onsite

We’re on a mission to change the way the world deals with death. We’re looking
for a software engineer with experience working on an e-commerce platform at
scale, to help us architect, build and operate the services and interface that
powers the Farewill product. You will be a key player in a team who redefines
how people deal with the one thing we all experience.

You'll work closely with our cofounder and CTO, Tom, together responsible for
delivering a service that is transforming tens of thousands, then hopefully
millions of people's experience of thinking about and planning for their
deaths. This is no ordinary job.

We’re an agile product squad so you’ll work directly with our founders, Head
of Product and Lead Designer, also working closely with our Partnerships Lead
and Customer Care team. Our product, customer base, partnerships and team are
all scaling fast - we're a well funded team of fast-learners looking for a
talented, multi disciplinary, independently minded engineer to join our team
of 5 to make our collective vision a reality.

We’re backed by world class investors - the founders of Zoopla and Wonga, M&C
Saatchi and Kindred Capital - and working on a problem that’s as big as they
come. This is an unusual, fascinating, sometimes sad, sometimes hilarious area
to work in – if you’re up for a big challenge we would love to meet you.

For more details & to apply see here:
[https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537](https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537)

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15)
([https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)) |
Burlingame, CA | ONSITE

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: work with our frontend stack (React/ES6) & our backend stack (Python/Django)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is building the next-generation
of business finance & transactions. In the same way that Stripe modernized
payment processing, we want to do the same but for business finance.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC
Partner).

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors - Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics
company that aims to lower medical costs with predictive analytics and data
science. Our iQueue product line helps hospitals lower wait times and increase
patient volumes by optimizing patient pathways with data driven optimizations.
Our iGroup product line helps insurance carriers and self-insured employers
reduce workers’ compensation medical costs by identifying anomalies and key
drivers. Our customers include some of the nation’s largest healthcare
organizations and insurance companies.

\- We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists,
and Lead Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the
talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be
found at [http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors - Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics
company that aims to lower medical costs with predictive analytics and data
science. Our iQueue product line helps hospitals lower wait times and increase
patient volumes by optimizing patient pathways with data driven optimizations.
Our iGroup product line helps insurance carriers and self-insured employers
reduce workers’ compensation medical costs by identifying anomalies and key
drivers. Our customers include some of the nation’s largest healthcare
organizations and insurance companies.

\- We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists,
and Lead Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the
talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be
found at [http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
marieburns
Pioneer Microservices Solutions With Us at Datawire | Boston, NY, SF, US
Remote | Principal Engineer - Container Expert | Senior Full Stack Engineer We
are on a mission to help development organizations scale through
microservices. Our team is innovative, intellectually curious, and dedicated
to building infrastructure and tools to empower developers and engineering
organizations to scale faster than ever. We're building on state-of-the-art
infrastructure such as Kafka, Spinnaker, and Docker - working to enhance these
technologies, making them more accessible to ALL devs. Check out our recent
microservices summit at microservices.com Interview Process: 2 phone screens,
1 onsite, References (we keep it simple) Technologies: Python, Java, Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesosphere, Deis, Heroku, NoSQL, bash POSITIONS Principal Eng
(120-180K): [http://bit.ly/2dUKO6F](http://bit.ly/2dUKO6F) Sr Eng (90-150K):
[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/) Email
marie at datawire.io if intrigued (even if you don't think you're perfect -
humility, passion, and ability to learn go a long way with us!)

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | [https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/) |
Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE

Genomics plc is an ambitious genome analytics business formed in 2014 by four
leading scientists at the University of Oxford. There will be an explosion in
human genomic data linked to health and other phenotypic outcomes and the
company’s vision is to bring together these data and develop sophisticated
analytical methods for its interpretation in various scientific contexts.

We are seeking a Senior Software Engineer to work on our platform for the
statistical interpretation of genetic data. This is an exciting opportunity to
join a cross-functional agile software development team, working with talented
software engineers and statistical geneticists within a fast growing start-up
company. You should be a highly motivated software professional with a passion
for building a high-quality product.

This role is based in our central Oxford office, and further information can
be found at [https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Applications consisting of a
cover letter and CV should be sent to recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

~~~
gnocchi
It looks interesting, would it requires doing some math or to display data?

I would like to know a little bit more. I'm from Oxford and heard about you.

------
cstefanovici
SportsRecruits | New York, NY | Software Test and QA Engineer | Full-time | On
Site

LinkedIn for college recruiting. SportsRecruits is a privately held NYC-based
company founded in 2009. We empower student athletes to pursue their dreams.
Our digital platform streamlines the recruiting process, allowing high school
athletes to more easily and efficiently get recruited by college coaches.

Responsibilities:

\- Review code (PHP, Javascript, HTML/CSS) \- Write and review behavioral
tests and Integration tests \- Implement a process to allow developers to do
continuous deployment using third party tools like TeamCity \- Site
reliability - ensuring third party APIs are functioning and have proper
fallbacks \- Work with the Product team to clarify requirements and identify
different use cases and usability concerns \- Solve complex automation
challenges surrounding generating data for both automated and user testing

Requirements:

\- Working knowledge of PHP and Javascript is required \- Experience writing
automated tests (behavioral, unit, integration tests) \- Experience working on
a continuous deployment team \- Working knowledge of SQL, MySQL or equivalent
db systems \- Comfortable working with command line tools like Composer, npm,
bower, etc... \- Knowledge of Laravel is a huge plus \- Desire to investigate
and understand requirements, user behavior and bizarre bugs

Apply:
[http://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/pYS4Xx/Softwar...](http://sportsrecruitsllc.applytojob.com/apply/pYS4Xx/Software-
Test-And-QA-Engineer)

------
ambroselittle
TelTech (teltech.co) | Full Stack Engineer | New Jersey | OnSite

= What We Do =

We hack the mobile phone experience with apps that are used by oodles of
people around the globe.

= Our Stack =

We have an established message-based microservices architecture built on Go
and Protobufs that runs on a solid Cloud infrastructure with a mix of SQL and
NoSQL persistence, with Angular and PHP on the front end.

= You Should Have =

    
    
      - 2+ years of full-time professional software development or bachelor's in CS. 
      - Full stack Web development experience, ideally with Angular, jQuery, JavaScript, PHP, Python, and/or Go. 
      - Crafted and used scalable Web RESTful APIs. 
      - Relational database design and querying expertise. 
      - Test automation experience, including TDD. 
      - A positive, get 'er done attitude and passion for learning and making great software.
    

== Interview Process ==

    
    
      1) Apply at https://teltech-systems.breezy.hr/p/01216a646209-full-stack-software-developer/apply 
      2) You and I have an initial convo to talk about the opportunity. 
      3) We have a mini project evaluation that you submit at your leisure. 
      4) If that goes well, we bring you on site to meet the team and get to know each other.
    

Then we decide if we're going to make an offer, and that's it!

------
JulianLuerken
HelloFresh | Berlin, ONSITE

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business. We are
fast-paced and love the food world.

We're looking for Senior Frontend and Backend Developers who are keen to gain
exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux, Angular.JS, and are currently
transitioning towards a microservice focused approach.

The recruiting process starts with

\- the application screening,

\- then there will be a general interview (25 minutes) introducing HelloFresh,
getting to know each other, and clarifying any practical concerns (relocation,
visa, etc.),

\- then there will be a technical test administered through Github with a
subsequent code review,

\- one technical interview with one of our lead developers (60 minutes) to go
more into detail about your experiences, common design patterns and to
introduce our codebase,

\- and finally there will be an interview with our CTO to go over any
remaining questions you might have.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply here:
[http://grnh.se/cix4ea](http://grnh.se/cix4ea)

------
500and4
Nominet R&D | Oxford or London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.nominet.uk/](http://www.nominet.uk/)
[http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/](http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/)

Nominet is most famous for being the .uk internet registry. We are a public
benefit company and through the Nominet Trust we provide funding and support
to people who are using technology as a force for social good.

We also do applied research and build new products focussed around the
internet infrastructure of the future.

Nominet's R&D team are looking for engineers to help develop products in the
IoT and radio communications spaces. For example we're currently driving
adoption of TV Whitespace ([http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/getting-
started-tv-white-...](http://www.nominet.uk/researchblog/getting-started-tv-
white-space/)) and using it for conservation projects and to provide broadband
in rural areas in both the UK and Africa. These are R&D roles - you need to be
happy working with uncertainty!

Software Engineer - Java, Maths/Science/RF background. Bonus: Javascript,
linux devops.

DevOps Engineer - AWS, Docker, SQL, Puppet, CI management. Bonus: Java would
be a huge plus.

Interview consists of a phone chat followed by two face to face interviews (in
either Oxford or London) with a coding challenge in between.

david.simpson@nominet.uk if you're interested.

------
alexzhu
AlphaSheets | San Francisco, CA | Frontend Developer (React) | Full-time
(contractors welcome too) | Remote or onsite

What we're building: Collaborative, programmable spreadsheets. Think Google
Sheets, but like this:
[http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif](http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif)
You can check more examples out at alphasheets.com.

AlphaSheets marries the capabilities of spreadsheets (simple WYSIWYG
calculation interface) with the full power of programming. We've gotten
excitement from wall street quants, marketing analysts, pharmaceutical
scientists, insurance analysts. Our broader audience is the burgeoning
population of people who can write small bits of code but aren't full-on
software engineers. We envision a future where tens of millions of people with
these skills see AlphaSheets as their tool of choice for data analysis. Short
video demo: [http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif](http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif)

1 yr+ React experience is a must. We have a React+ES6+Flow / Haskell stack. We
love seeking leverage through good architecture, languages (Haskell!),
frameworks, and tools. (Doesn't matter at all for this position if you don't
know Haskell.) We're well funded (big seed round) and have 3 years' runway so
we're not going away overnight. Our culture is one of efficient, open
communication and rational decision making. You'll be joining a founding team
of 4 guys out of MIT.

Email our CTO (Anand Srinivasan) at anand (at) alphasheets (dot) com

------
blazamos
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer (full-stack), Infrastructure Engineer
(DevOps) | San Francisco |
[https://www.coinbase.com/](https://www.coinbase.com/)

Coinbase (YC S12) is creating an open financial system for the world.

As a senior software engineer at Coinbase you will help build the future of
payments infrastructure and digital currencies like bitcoin and ethereum.
We're looking for people especially excited about payment systems and payment
microservices, ethereum smart contracts and tokensm and cryptocurrency
infrastructure, i.e. our hot/cold storage architecture and private key
infrastructure for both bitcoin and ethereum.

Requirements * Track record of shipping high quality projects under
constraints * Passion for creating an open financial system

Bonus * Degree in computer science or related field

Senior Software Engineer —
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275)
Infrastructure Engineer —
[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/11011](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/11011)

Tech stack: • Ruby and Ruby on Rails • Node.js • React.js • PostgreSQL •
MongoDB • CoreOS • Docker • Kinesis • Etcd • ELK

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS \- Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields \- Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern \- Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving \- Proficient
with memory management \- Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing \- Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure,
automated processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 15% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade. To do so, we need a mix of brilliant
technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges that
result in reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our explosive
growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team by ~2-3
engineers per month in our downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day

-Take a product-first approach to building software

-Care about the real world functionality of your programming

-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity

-Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux,
and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding
on AWS and Postgres RDS. Want to learn more? Email kerianne@flexport.com or
check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
jimwilluk
We’re looking for a front-end javascript developer to join our London-based
team and lead the design of Beyond.

\--What we do--

Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform that’s spearheading a new generation of
companies - ones that remain agile as they grow. We do this by transforming
the way companies plan their numbers - their budgets.

Ultimately, we believe companies do best when employees are empowered to take
initiatives, rather than constrained by outdated budgets.

\--About the Role - Front End Developer--

For too long, budgeting has meant monstrous spreadsheets or impenetrable
business software - unintelligible to all except a few finance professionals.
We need you to help us change this.

You will:

\- lead the UX/UI development of Beyond, building off the successes (and
failures!) of our MVP. You’ll optimise and streamline core workflows, helping
to find elegant ways for our users to visualise and edit large datasets.

\- develop beautiful and engaging interfaces that appeal to the many different
people that use Beyond: from front-line employees to managers, finance
professionals and accountants.

\- just as importantly, help bring personality and lovability to Beyond.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: james@bebeyond.co

\--

We're also hiring for a Full Stack JavaScript Engineer and Business
Development Exec - you can find more details at the link above.

------
priz3
Beaconhome.io ([http://beaconhome.io/](http://beaconhome.io/)) | Lead SW
Engineers: Embedded System, Android Build, Android/iOS Applications, Machine
Learning | San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX | ONSITE

We're a stealth consumer electronics company that's building a product poised
to change the way people experience their homes and bring them material
improvements to their health and well being. The opportunity is enormous,
making our work exciting, challenging and rewarding when we look at how our
company stands to make people's lives better. We're a small team so you'll
have the opportunity to be a part of the early team and build critical parts
of our company.

We're at the forefront of applying the latest technologies to a challenging
problem. Hardware, firmware, Android, RxJava, iOS, Swift, AWS, Deep Learning
and more are all on the table and being implemented everyday.

Check out detailed roles on our website or AngelList --

[http://www.beaconhome.io/roles](http://www.beaconhome.io/roles) |
[https://angel.co/stealth-consumer-iot-company](https://angel.co/stealth-
consumer-iot-company)

------
gregdale
Myra Labs | San Francisco | Machine learning and full stack/infra engineers |
Full-time Myra Labs builds next-gen conversational AI tools that enable people
to interact with businesses and services easier, better and faster. It's not
just about chatbot tech demos; over the next few years, AI-driven
conversations are going to reinvent many facets of everyday life. Our goal is
to enable developers to easily build conversational AI-powered services on top
of a state-of-the-art platform. Myra's core technology is based on recent
advances in NLP research, with a stack that includes TensorFlow and Theano,
and is written in Python and C++. What we have today closely compares to
Facebook's DeepText and Google's Parsey McParseface, and we are beginning to
scale it out for customers. We're funded by Floodgate, Slack Fund, and
Haystack. We're early stage with a big opportunity in front of us; engineers
have the opportunity to be a pioneer in NLP at scale and own a significant
part of our technical stack and overall execution plan.

More info here:
[http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html](http://www.myralabs.com/jobs.html) Apply
here: jobs at myralabs dot com

------
ratnakar007
Scanadu | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Scanadu is a consumer medical devices company developing a human-centered
suite of products using science and technology to empower everyday people to
monitor and better understand their health — anytime, anywhere. This position
is responsible for designing, building, deploying and supporting broadly used
Cloud-based components used by a diverse set of products and outside partners.
The person in this role will be responsible for creating/sharing/collaborating
on materials describing the overall platform solution in the broadest and most
open sense. This person will also develop a deep understanding of other
technologies and potential competitive offerings and insight as to where the
market is headed. You will have an enormous opportunity to make a large impact
on the design, architecture, and implementation of cutting edge products used
every day, by people you know. We are looking for a talented and passionate
Senior Data Platform Architect to be part of our exciting team.

[http://scanadu.theresumator.com/apply/MBMxbC/Senior-Data-
Pla...](http://scanadu.theresumator.com/apply/MBMxbC/Senior-Data-Platform-
Architect)

------
sumana25
Software Engineer, Android | appear.in | Oslo | Full time | Onsite |
Relocation assistance provided

We are looking for a talented Android developer to join the appear.in team.

Do you want to build a service that can reach millions of users globally every
day? Do you want to contribute to making real-time video the most awesome way
to do communicate? Have a deep understanding of Android development? Then you
may be the Android developer we are looking for, to take the appear.in app for
Android to the next level, and make it one of the apps our users use every
day.

appear.in operates as an independent startup team within the incubator
environment of Telenor Digital. Telenor Digital have been working with in-
house development of communication products based on WebRTC since 2012 and is
an integral part of Telenor. Telenor is one of the world’s major mobile
operators with 196 million mobile subscriptions in 13 markets.

Key focus areas for this role: You will be part of a high-performing
development team that deploys code several times a day. You contribute to
planning how a problem or task can be best solved, and work independently and
efficiently on implementing the parts you are responsible for. You are
interested in how end-users use our product, and make suggestions for how we
can constantly improve the user experience. You can find more info about the
psotion here: [https://appear.in/information/jobs/#op-124536-software-
engin...](https://appear.in/information/jobs/#op-124536-software-engin..).

If you are interested you can drop me a mail at sumana.biswas@telenor.com

------
fencebreak
Even | Full-Stack Engineer | Oakland, CA (Onsite) |
[https://even.com/jobs/software-engineer](https://even.com/jobs/software-
engineer)

We're building a fundamentally new type of financial institution—one that
automatically manages your money for you. This basically means a bank that
uses machine learning to automatically manage its customers' money more
efficiently than humanly possible—balances their budget, pays their bills,
saves and invests—and at the end of the day, leaves them with disposable
income, less stress, and a path to a better life.

Why we're doing this:
[https://medium.com/@jschloss/why-69a9d8193075](https://medium.com/@jschloss/why-69a9d8193075)

What the _NYT Magazine_ thought:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/magazine/want-a-steady-
inc...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/03/magazine/want-a-steady-income-
theres-an-app-for-that.html)

Some of what we’ve learned through user research:
[https://blog.even.com/](https://blog.even.com/)

Feel free to email { jane at teameven.com }

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is an anonymous platform that lets software engineers and product
managers find out what companies and experts think of them and would pay them.
Step sends users feedback and compensation predictions, based on anonymized
profile data and criteria provided to us by companies.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us with the
architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend, working on our
algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a
top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com.

Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python, Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend,
Backend, Fullstack, NYC, Engineer

------
ig1
Data Scientists, Data Engineers, Growth & Product Analysts

MarketInvoice | London, UK

Smart analytical thinker ?

MarketInvoice wants you. The rate that a startup learns is what drives it's
success. We want to hire people who can help us learn faster.

If you've ever worked at a business which sells to other businesses (or if
you've been a contractor yourself) you'll appreciate the pain that comes with
getting your customers to pay promptly. We solve that pain, as soon as a
company has issued their customer an invoice we can advance them the money
(the companies then pay us back when their own customer pays them) so they
have it instantly so they can pay their own suppliers and staff on time.

Our users love us. We have one of the highest NPS scores in the financial
sector and our users keep coming back to us. We're currently financing over
£1m/day and we're the largest startup in this space worldwide.

We want to press the accelerator pedal on our growth but we know we need to
make smart decisions in order to enable that. Whether that's picking the right
KPIs for product decisions, segmenting our customer base or modelling the
credit limit we can extend to a user.

We've made two hires from HN. Email me at i.ghory@marketinvoice.com if you're
interested in any of our roles.

------
lobster_johnson
Transparensee (Manhattan, New York City). ONSITE.

\--

We are looking for a highly skilled front-end developer (React, ES6,
mobile/desktop) with a keen visual sense to work on our search platform. Must
have experience putting together fluid, user-friendly, cross-browser UIs. We
require demos/screenshots/videos of UI work. Must be highly proficient in
JavaScript, HTML, CSS/SCSS. Should be familiar with React, ES6 and modern
single-page application development.

We're a small but profitable company which has never taken venture funding. We
make a search platform product that simplifies adding powerful search
functionality to existing structured data. We can handle large volumes of
rapidly changing structured, semi-structured, and free text data. Our mission
is to help data owners maximize the value of their data by improving the ease
of information access and insight.

Tech stack: JavaScript/ES6, React, backend includes Node.js, Go, Ruby, some
Java.

Competitive salary, generous health benefits (medical, dental, vision), 401k,
flexible vacation policy/work hours/work-from-home days.

\--

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/transparensee](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/transparensee)

Contact jobs@transparensee.com

------
yonasb
StackShare | San Francisco | Full-time

StackShare helps you discover and compare software tools- we’re building a
platform for developer knowledge. We're looking for a Lead Engineer and a
Product Manager, both based in San Francisco. From Airbnb to Dropbox, to
individual developers and CTOs, StackShare has become the defacto place for
companies and engineers to share the software they use and why. But we're just
scratching the surface- we believe we have an opportunity to fundamentally
change the way that software is built. Whether you're building a new mobile
app, automating infrastructure, or just researching best practices, StackShare
will be your compass.

We just released an exciting new product called Stack Match:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12703679).
We've also recently featured some awesome companies like Hotel Tonight
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12776172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12776172))
and ReadMe
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12840754)).

Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Interview Process: Phone Screening (45 min) > Technical Interview (60 min,
Video Chat) > Take-home project (2 days to finish) > Product Interview (2
hours, Video Chat / Onsite) > References > Offer Letter!

Open Roles:

\- Lead Engineer (San Francisco) - $110K - $160K · 0.5 - 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-engineer)

\- Product Manager - Growth (San Francisco) - $90K - $120K · 0.3 - 3.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/185071-product-manager-
grow...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/185071-product-manager-growth)

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
smrtwyn
Foodora (foodora.com) - Berlin, Germany - ONSITE

We're looking for a Senior Ruby Engineer to join our team in Berlin.

What we're looking for: \- Very good English communication skills (German not
required) \- Deep knowledge of Ruby, wide experience with the Ruby on Rails
framework is a big plus \- Bachelor’s degree or higher in Computer Science or
a related field \- Several years of relevant work experience in a technical
role \- Code quality, unit tests and scalability mean something to you

Experience with one or more of the following is an advantage but not a must-
have \- GitHub, Jira, Confluence, Jenkins, RubyMine, Scrum, Kanban \- AWS and
DevOps \- ElasticSearch, Memcached, Redis, PostgreSQL \- Bootstrap, jQuery,
Less, SASS, Compass, Grunt

What we offer: \- A vibrant and highly motivated team \- A great working
atmosphere and regular company and team events \- Responsibility from day one
in a fast growing and global company \- Great promotion and career
opportunities \- Benefits include free drinks, fresh fruits, and cereals and
of course, food

Please note, we are unable to assist with visa or relocation support for this
role.

Please apply here: [http://grnh.se/uio3jb1](http://grnh.se/uio3jb1)

If you have any questions, let me know: jobs@foodora.de

------
melissa89
Hola Networks - REMOTE POSITION

Hola Networks Hola develops P2P technologies that disrupt huge markets Hola
gives you the freedom to browse the web without censorship and to watch videos
with less buffering and faster start time Hola is the first community powered
(Peer-to-Peer) VPN, where users help each other to make the web accessible for
all, by sharing their idle resources. We take great care to protect your
privacy, security and personal information

We believe that the finest products are developed by small teams of great
programmers. We are a small group of developers and we are interested in
finding the best professionals in the world to join our team and develop the
new generation of the internet.

What we are looking for: Talented developers that are: Self-managed Take
initiative Take ownership Code in JavaScript (we will also look at developers
who are excellent in C/C++/C#/Python - (the interview will be in JS) Are
passionate about what we do and how you can contribute to it Are constantly on
the look-out for better ways to do things

Please contact melissa@hola.org to apply ALSO - refer a developer and earn!
For every one of your friends who ultimately joins Hola, you will earn a
$7,000 prize after they are employed for 3 months.

------
haas-teki
Recruitics | New York, NY | Full-Time | ONSITE

Software Engineer

We at Recruitics use data to manage how our clients’ job openings are marketed
to job seekers and to measure how effective they are at reaching the right
applicants for each job. We do this by developing career site analytics and
tools to manage online ad campaigns for job openings. Our software looks at
web traffic, advertising cost data, applicant tracking systems, and more to
answer questions about the performance of jobs and the behavior of candidates.

We’re looking to hire a mid-level software engineer on our data engineering
team. You’ll be designing and developing our attribution model in Java using
Apache Spark. You will hammer tons of data into Elasticsearch, Redshift, and
S3. Together, we will explore a number of new AWS offerings, and learn what
works and what doesn’t. You’ll engage with our ops team, figuring out why
clusters had problems and tuning them for performance.

We wear many hats but are still primarily software engineers, and we want you
to help us build the algorithms that power our analytics.

Sound interesting? Email me at patrickd a~t recruitics.com or apply here!
[http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/software-engineer-data-
engine...](http://jobs.recruitics.com/job/software-engineer-data-
engineering-71400672)

We start with a quick phone screen and move on to more in-depth on-site
interviews, no more than 3-4 hours. If this sounds like the right challenge
for you but don’t feel you meet the exact requirements listed in the full
posting, still drop us a line, we’d love to hear from you.

------
apatel3247
Akamai Technologies | [https://www.akamai.com](https://www.akamai.com) |
Cambridge, MA | onsite, potential of remote | VISA

Edge Cloud

Akamai Labs is building a new team with a mission to rapidly evolve Akamai’s
distributed platform leveraging automated virtualization architectures towards
highly strategic organizational goals. Help us build a private cloud using
KVM.

We are currently hiring for several positions related to Edge Cloud!

Multiple Senior Software Engineers (Distributed Platform) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-
sof...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-distributed-platform-1233)

Director of Engineering (Distributed Platform) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/director-o...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/director-
of-engineering-distributed-platform-1235)

Principal Architect (Distributed Platform) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-
architect-distributed-platform-1269)

Chief Architect (Distributed Platform) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/chief-
arch...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/chief-architect-
distributed-platform-1273)

Avik Patel | Apatel@akamai.com

------
enriquecastl
Senior JavaScript Engineer | crunch.io | REMOTE or San Francisco CA | Full-
time

Crunch.io is building the next generation of cloud-based analytics software.
We're seeking a skilled, motivated frontend developer to join the team
building our single-page application for data exploration and interactive
graphics. This position is a great fit for you if you are a programmer first
and web designer second. You write beautiful, interactive, scalable software —
software that just happens to run in a web browser. Details, both technical
and aesthetic, matter greatly to you, and you want to surround yourself with
talented peers that share your commitment. ​

Requirements: ​

* Expert-level skills in JavaScript and a deep understanding of Angular.js

* Serious commitment to high development standards, including comprehensive testing, in whatever language you’re working; in JavaScript, experience with Jasmine, Mocha, or other testing framework

* Strong communication skills ​

Nice-to-haves:

​ * Demonstrated experience in developing large-scale, single-page web
applications

* A Bachelor’s degree or equivalent in Computer Science, Engineering, Statistics, or related

* Special talents for CSS3, API design, or data visualization

* Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team ​

If you're interested, email us at jobs at crunch dot io and tell us about your
favorite automated test.

------
ben_aronowicz
Thinkful Inc. Seeks Devs to Mentor Fledgling Devs tltr: Mentor devs. Remote,
flexible hours, join community of 300 mentors.
[https://www.thinkful.com/apply/](https://www.thinkful.com/apply/)

READ ALL ABOUT IT!

[https://www.thinkful.com/mentors/](https://www.thinkful.com/mentors/)

Thinkful offers an online program in web development where each student works
1-on-1 with a mentor We help students land their first job in web development,
and we’re recently ranked the best coding bootcamp by Course Report, the
industry’s leading publication. While we claimed the top spot in all five of
their categories, what excites me most is that we have the #1 instructor team.
A team comprised of 300 programmers, designers and data scientists in over 35
countries.

Join them and you can mentor students as they learn their way through a
project heavy FEWD (html, css, vanilla js, jquery), Node.JS and React/Redux.
Interested? Have questions? Then email bena@thinkful.com or apply.

[https://www.thinkful.com/apply/](https://www.thinkful.com/apply/)

-Ben Aronowicz Mentor Manager @ Thinkful hmu: bena@thinkful.com

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy:
[http://careers.locusenergy.com/](http://careers.locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA; New Delhi, India. Remotes, interns and those needing visas
are encouraged to apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build tools and services to monitor, analyze and
manage the performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a
mature startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its
parts. Our organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the end.

Perks:

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Conveniently office locations accessible from public transportation.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real, stable
company.

We're hiring in North America and India for software engineers (full-time and
intern), SCADA engineers, firmware engineers, sys admins, and business
development. Check out our open roles:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy#.WBkHJ-
ErKHr](https://boards.greenhouse.io/locusenergy#.WBkHJ-ErKHr)

~~~
kartD
Hi, I'm interested in the firmware position, but I don't see any role on your
career page. Is it still open?

------
zbruhnke
Los Angeles | Full-Time | Cyndx Networks |
[https://cyndx.net](https://cyndx.net)

At Cyndx Networks we're re-thinking the Capital raising process using a data-
driven model to both recommend investors for companies as well as reach out to
them and power your fundraise.

Our clients range from Huge Investment Banks (You've heard of them) to growth
stage startups that you may already not know or have yet to hear of.

We operate with a completely flat structure, where independence and automony
is the norm. We take an open and collaborative approach to solving massive
problems. Everyone has a voice.

We truly care about work/life balance. You won’t be chained to your desk. We
are a Slack driven culture, no emails (except for your lunch orders), or
useless meetings. We have a very unique opportunity to tackle the massive
industry of investment banking.

Right now we're filling positions for software engineers, but particular
interested in people who are more senior so I'll post that description here -
Others will be up on our site soon as well so feel free to reach out if this
sounds interesting to you!

[http://cyndx.net/jobs](http://cyndx.net/jobs) or jobs@cyndx.net

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126| SUNNYVALE, CA| FULL-TIME|ON-SITE

AMAZON LAB126 IS HIRING FOR NS3 SIMULATION ENGINEERS! Amazon Lab126 is an
inventive research and development company that designs and engineers high-
profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a subsidiary of
Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle family of
products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like Fire
tablets, Fire TV, and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

Basic qualifications · Bachelor's degree in Electrical/ Computer Engineering
or related field · 3+ years of Wireless Development experience · 3+​ years of
experience in software development · System-level integration experience ·
Experience with lab equipment such as digital scope and logic analyzer ·
Experience with technical document writing using Visio, Word, Excel, and / or
PowerPoint · Experience with revision and document control · Experience with
programming with C/Assembly/MATLAB · Experience with scripting with
Perl/Python/Tcl · Experience with platforms such as Linux/Unix and Windows ·
Experience with Wi-Fi and BT technologies

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami | 3 Month Contract w/ option to extend | ONSITE /
REMOTE

Position: Designer with web + mobile experience

You'll be working with a team developing the design language and systems, UX,
and UI for a software platform used by tenants worldwide. You'll also be
tackling some other POCs and R&D projects.

Full job info: [https://angel.co/l/UBBCf](https://angel.co/l/UBBCf)

Contact: vincent@codelitt.com

------
deepimpact
Switzerland, Zurich area | deep-impact | Onsite | Clojure | Full-time

[http://www.deep-impact.ch/](http://www.deep-impact.ch/)

This might be a well-paid opportunity. EU-citizens or people with Swiss work-
permit only.

What’s the deal?

Web software creation! As a member of our engineering team, you can get
involved in brainstorming, architecture, development, testing, integration,
delivery, operations, and project leadership. What you end up doing depends as
much on you as on us. We want you to be free to develop your skills precisely
where your passions lie.

What are our methods, languages, technologies, etc.?

You’re not going to find a lot of dogma here: we use agile and waterfall
concepts as needed – no project is the same. We write in statically and
dynamically typed as well as compiled and interpreted languages. We run quite
a few databases (SQL or No), and don’t limit ourselves to a single framework.
We do however strike a balance between the introduction rate of new tech vs.
the need to maintain a stable and productive ecosystem. Here’s a couple of
keywords to give you an idea of what we currently use: VanillaJS, AngularJS,
React / Flux (Alt), SCSS, Less, Apache, nginx, PHP, Java, Play Framework,
Jetty, Clojure, Yada, Ring, SQL, Cassandra, MongoDB, TitanDB, Datomic,
DynamoDB, Docker, AWS, CircleCI, Github, CQRS, DDD, Design Sprint.

Who are we looking for?

There is no ready-made mould we are waiting to cast you into. We’re open to
fresh talent, seniors, as well as to gurus.

Mail us at:

info@deep-impact.tech

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil...).

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

~~~
Balgair
The first link sends at least me to a Page Not Found site. Also, when I google
Neumitra, I find a link to your homepage, but the site loads only a grey bar
at the bottom. I'm using FF and Chrome with u-Block-Origin, fyi. Hope it
helps, your stuff looks really cool from what I could find!

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer+hn@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

~~~
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Project Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is also hiring Product Managers!

As a Product Manager, you'll be launching a brand new product for a graduate
exam (GRE/GMAT/LSAT/MCAT). You'll oversee the entire go-to-market strategy,
including product development, test content, customer development, marketing,
and sales. You'll be responsible for your product's P&L and plan to grow it to
be the leading product in its category.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience developing and shipping products and technologies

* Demonstrated ability working with technical teams to rapidly produce prototypes and iterations

* Understanding of financial and business metrics, including P&L, conversion rates, customer acquisition costs, net promoter score, viral factor

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at

[http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions! (If you don't have questions
and just want to apply, please hit up the apply link above instead <3)

------
hox
Twilio | San Francisco, US | Full Time | Onsite | Messaging software engineers
& managers & all the stuff

The Twilio platform enables companies to integrate communications directly
into their applications via simple cloud API’s and with on-demand global
reach. Twilio is therefore challenged with abstracting away a world of
complexity so that our customers can go global without concern for managing a
global communications network, carrier integrations and relationships
throughout the world.

The Programmable SMS team is hiring engineers and managers to help build the
future of asynchronous communication. In addition to helping bridge the
complexities of SMS and MMS communication to a simple API, you will also have
a vital role in empowering our customers to build messaging solutions beyond
the SMS platform.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/146183#.WBj6h5MrKRs](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/146183#.WBj6h5MrKRs)
or
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/147129#.WBj7n5MrKRs](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/147129#.WBj7n5MrKRs)

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Senior Backend Engineer (ONSITE)

At Bodyport, we are on a mission to eliminate the leading cause of death
worldwide - heart disease. We are bridging the gap between hospital grade
medical devices and the health tools presently available in the home. Our
first product uses a novel sensor technology to rapidly screen for the major
risk factors of heart disease in under fifteen seconds. The clinical-grade
data measured by our system fuels algorithms aimed at predicting and
preventing the onset of cardiovascular disease.

By joining us as Senior Backend Engineer, you will play a critical role at an
early-stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into
every home. You will lead the development of the Bodyport cloud infrastructure
and API. You will also work closely with our data science team to enable the
design and implementation of groundbreaking algorithms capable of improving
the health and lives of all people.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
brikis98
Gruntwork ([http://www.gruntwork.io/](http://www.gruntwork.io/)) | Anywhere |
DevOps | Contractor

At Gruntwork, we offer DevOps as a Service.

Our mission is to make it an order of magnitude easier to understand, develop,
and deploy software. The first step in that direction is to take the thousands
of hours we’ve spent building infrastructure and to condense all that
experience and code into pre-assembled Infrastructure Packages. Each
Infrastructure Package is a best-practices definition of a single piece of
infrastructure (e.g. a Docker cluster or a relational database) that is
reusable, battle-tested, documented, configurable, and supported (read more
here: [https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-infrastructure-
packages-...](https://blog.gruntwork.io/gruntwork-infrastructure-
packages-7434dc77d0b1)).

In other words, we're like a DevOps team that has already built everything you
need. We give customers 100% of the source code for our packages and we offer
a subscription that includes support, package updates, access to the Gruntwork
community, security alerts, proactive maintenance, and more.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, DevOps Engineers, and AWS experts. We
make heavy use of Terraform, Docker, Packer, AWS, and Go. Currently, we have
one project where we're looking for experts in the Windows environment (e.g.
IIS, SQL Server, Active Directory) and one where we are looking for an expert
on Kubernetes. We are a completely distributed company, so location doesn't
matter, and the work is 100% remote.

If you're interested, email us at careers@gruntwork.io.

------
johnrball
Namely | Product Manager | New York, NY | Full time (Onsite)

Namely is the first HR, payroll, and benefits platform employees actually love
to use. People are at the center of everything we do—from our platform to our
staff. Our team embraces different ways of thinking, working, and succeeding
together.

We are looking for a Product Manager with the following background:

3-5+ years of Product Management experience working for a HR, Compensation
Management or Talent Management vendor

Experience in developing business cases, product requirements, use cases and
product roadmaps

The ability to elicit customer business needs and spot market trends and
opportunities.

Experience with customer driven usability and hypothesis driven
experimentation

An easy time talking with prospects and customers about the product vision,
goals and product roadmap

A proven track record of developing SaaS products using Agile development
methodologies

Superior communication skills with the ability to weave strategy, insights,
priorities and plan forward into a structured and organized storyline at all
levels of management

High energy, self-starter with a positive mindset and with a "can do"
attitude. Must be persistent, ambitious, curious and creative

It is a great time to join an exciting team! Please feel free to email me
directly at john@grayscalable.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/namely/37a04a69-83d7-495c-8807-51a6962...](https://jobs.lever.co/namely/37a04a69-83d7-495c-8807-51a6962dbafa)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | San Francisco, Palo Alto, Austin, Budapest, Melbourne, Shanghai |
ONSITE | Software Engineeers

At Cloudera, we're building a company for the long term. The way we behave
today, and the values that underlie our actions, are fundamental to that long-
term success.

The Engineers of Cloudera build the products that allow our customers to Ask
Bigger Questions. Through a blend of enterprise-grade proprietary and open
source software, we have created the industry’s top platform for data
management and analytics.

Being an Engineer at Cloudera means you will get to work alongside some of the
best and brightest in the industry, knowing your efforts will make a positive
impact on the big data landscape. If you are a Software Engineer, Quality
Engineer, Build / Release Engineer, Data Scientist, or Technical Writer that
wants to help us continue to unaccept the status quo, we want to connect with
you.

At Cloudera, we are passionate about creating a stimulating, supportive work
environment for you. It’s rare to find an exciting and dynamic pre-ipo startup
company with such uniquely generous benefits!

Come grow with us and check us out:
[http://bit.ly/2fa2OIy](http://bit.ly/2fa2OIy)

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Placement students (paid interns), ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

We're looking for students in their penultimate year of study to join us for 6
to 12 months, ideally as a placement as part of their course.

You'd work on real world products for our clients, and see the full lifecycle
of agile software development, from requirements gathering to deployment.

This is a paid placement.

Our core product is the open source Haplo platform:
[http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few hours
on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

~~~
butterflykiss
Is there any VISA sponsorship for foreign interns ?

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developers & Lead Developers | Full Time | On Site
(travel required) | VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ABOUT US: We work with people and organizations who have ambitious missions -
whether they are in the commercial, social or government sectors. We set up
smart teams who love challenges and think disruptively to help our clients
succeed. Our Agile development tools help our clients continuously improve and
deliver quality software.

We are focused on helping our industry improve, and believe in sharing what we
learn. We do this by writing books, blogging, running events, talking at
conferences, and championing open source.

We are strong believers in the power of software and technology as tools for
social change. Through our Social Impact Program, we collaborate with
organizations with a humanitarian mission and broad reach, helping them use
technology to make an impact.

OPENINGS: Senior Developers (all locations) Lead Developers (all locations)

LOCATIONS: New York, New York Atlanta, Georgia Chicago, Illinois Dallas, Texas
Denver, Colorado San Francisco, California

TECHNOLOGY: We don't have a tech stack – our clients do. We're technology
agnostic, so that we can recommend the right solution for each client - the
nature of consulting means that the languages we code in and technical
environments vary from project to project. ThoughtWorks looks for individuals
with expertise in multiple technologies, but most importantly, those who are
always willing and hungry to learn more. Keywords: java, ruby, .net, scala,
clojure, python, ios, c#, android

Visit www.thoughtworks.com/careers to learn more and apply.

------
split
Split | [http://www.split.io](http://www.split.io) | Frontend / Backend
Engineers, Solutions Architects | SF/Redwood City | Full time

Split is the platform for controlled rollouts, providing feature flagging SDKs
in eight distinct languages and a web UI that lets anyone on the team create
on/off, percentage, and multivariate feature rollout plans in seconds.
Integrations with the services developers use to monitor, alert and track
issues reduce time-to-resolution when things go wrong, and hotfixes can be
entirely avoided by killing problem features with a single click.

Our stack - Java8, React, Mongo, Aurora, Kinesis

Our openings are a great chance to join an early team with a solid foundation
- we're backed by Accel Partners and have real customers like Segment,
Invoice2Go, and SalesforceIQ. Frontend and backend engineers will be a core
part of leading the planning, design and building of services to support new
features and products, and solutions architects will be a key advisor to and
advocate for our customers.

For more and to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/split](https://jobs.lever.co/split)

------
alex-flickr
Flickr/Yahoo - San Francisco | Fulltime | ONSITE

Starting immediately, we are looking for talented engineers to join the
emotional world of Flickr Frontend Engineering. If you get fired up writing
web applications that perform well across browsers, operating systems,
languages and devices (and your resulting maintainable code looks like well-
documented poetry), then we want to talk to you!

We have a track record of innovation to build on and a strong desire to
radically improve Flickr, both for new users and casual visitors as well as
the power users who form the core of the community. There's a tremendously
long list of new features, programs and technologies set to come online this
year. If you've ever wanted to a chance to have a big impact (Flickr has 100+
million users and 12+ billion photos), this is it.

All candidates must be very confident with JavaScript (not just a specific
framework), Node.js, HTML/CSS. REST API experience is a plus, as is experience
with Swagger or open source development.

You can check out our jobs page at
[https://www.flickr.com/jobs](https://www.flickr.com/jobs) or ping me directly
at seville@flickr.com!

------
arpeechara
Copart | Dallas | Onsite

Front End Engineers

We are back office and mobile app dev team at Copart building cool apps using
latest technologies. We're focused on bringing business processes on to the
web/mobile and automating them using latest approaches in the industry. This
is an opportunity to work on new and high impact projects while dramatically
changing the way Copart does business.

Current Technologies:

    
    
      - ReactJS / React Native
      - Ruby/Java
      - Html5/CSS/JavaScript
    

Apply here: [https://copart-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fus...](https://copart-
openhire.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobinfo&jobid=4256&source=ONLINE&JobOwner=992278&company_id=17045&version=1&byBusinessUnit=NULL&bycountry=0&bystate=0&byRegion=&bylocation=&keywords=&byCat=36334&proximityCountry=&postalCode=&radiusDistance=&isKilometers=&tosearch=yes&city)

Also, we have job fair on November 12th. For more details, see
[https://www.copart.com/jobfair](https://www.copart.com/jobfair)

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126 | SUNNYVALE, CA| FULL-TIME | ON-SITE

AMAZON LAB126 IS HIRING ANDROID DEVELOPERS! Amazon Lab126 is an inventive
research and development company that designs and engineers high-profile
consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a subsidiary of Amazon.com,
Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle family of products. Since
then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like Fire tablets, Fire TV and
Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

The Role:

We are looking for an intrepid problem-solver to dive into an ambiguous
problem space and design and deliver innovative software solutions. If you
want to be at the hub of enabling the next wave of innovation in technology,
we have a role for you.

As a Software Development Engineer – Android, you will be part of an
experienced cross-disciplinary team designing and building innovative software
solutions for consumers. This hands-on position requires broad engineering
competence and in-depth technical knowledge of application software
development, as well as demonstrated experience successfully planning,
organizing, and conducting software development projects in a dynamic
environment.

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
alg2000
Bishop Fox ([https://www.bishopfox.com](https://www.bishopfox.com)) | Phoenix,
San Francisco, Atlanta, New York City | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time |

Bishop Fox is a leading IT security consulting firm serving the Fortune 1000
and high-tech startups. We protect our clients by finding vulnerabilities and
building defenses before the attackers can break bad. From critical
infrastructure to credit cards; social media to mobile games; flight
navigation systems to frozen waffle factories — we’re right there, advising
every bit of the way.

We’re looking for talented hackers and security associates to help us secure
some of the world’s most complex software and sophisticated technologies.

Interested? We have several openings in both our Assessment and Penetration
Testing and Enterprise Security practices. We are especially interested in
folks in the San Francisco region at the moment.

APT

Senior Pentester - [http://grnh.se/i6p5cv](http://grnh.se/i6p5cv)

ES

Security Compliance Associate - [http://grnh.se/retuo6](http://grnh.se/retuo6)

If you have any questions, please feel free to email careers@bishopfox.com.

------
Cerdant
Cerdant | Dublin, Ohio | Firewall Engineer | Onsite |
[http://cerdant.com/careers](http://cerdant.com/careers)

Our vision is to provide reliable, accessible network security for any size of
business. We take pride in the unrivaled service that we offer our customers
with SonicWALL devices. Our proven reputation for comprehensive network
security has been built through years of dedication.

A firewall engineer is responsible for providing architectural expertise in
the planning, designing and implementing of network firewalls, application
firewalls, intrusion detection and prevention systems and virtual private
network software/hardware.

To thrive in this role, you’ll need to be comfortable working independently,
communicate well, be very organized, provide great follow-up and have
excellent customer support skills.

Benefits: Medical, dental and vision insurance paid 100%, 15 days of Paid Time
Off per year, Great work environment

Applications accepted here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/189765223?trk=jobs_biz_pr...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/189765223?trk=jobs_biz_prem_srch)

------
nxit
Numerix | Senior Systems Engineer | Onsite NYC

Numerix ([http://www.numerix.com](http://www.numerix.com)) is looking for a
senior systems engineer to join our dynamic IT team. Our small team enjoys
solving the challenges faced by a global fintech company using a wide range of
interesting technologies. If working on a daily basis implementing, managing,
and automating the following systems excites you, Numerix could be the perfect
home for you to use and grow your skills:

    
    
       - Linux/Solaris and Windows  
       - Nutanix (Hyper-V, ESXi, KVM)
       - Microsoft Azure
       - git/svn
       - NFS
       - Scripting with one or more of the following: 
             bash, Python, Perl, Ruby, Powershell
       - Cisco ASA firewalls
       - OS/network/application/endpoint security hardening and assessment
    

We're looking to hire for this position immediately in our NYC office on Park
Ave just a 3 minute walk from Grand Central. Numerix is an award winning
company that has grown its customer base and revenue tremendously since its
inception in 1996. We look forward to hearing from you!

Contact: ithire@numerix.com

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring | NYC | Senior + Lead Engineers | Full Time www.shopspring.com

Hey there Hacker News! Spring is hiring Senior and Lead Engineers for our NYC
based team. The company was founded in 2013, has just over 100 employees at
this point (~40% of these in tech) and has grown substantially over the past
year.

We're a mobile first ecommerce company that is trying to change the way
consumers shop on their phones and on web. We believe in beautiful design,
well engineered products, and building features that are useful and impactful
for end users.

Tech stack includes: \- Objective-C for iOS \- Javascript + Angular and React
for web \- Golang on the back end \- Postgres for db

What are Senior and Leads working on? Depending on experience you may own a
complete feature from end to end, help set the high level roadmap, mentor more
junior engineers, scale our systems through changes to existing architecture,
build an inhouse framework, or manage a small team.

Folks interested in learning more can view our open roles on
www.shopspring.com/careers If something looks interesting, please apply.
Caitlin, our Recruiting Manager, looks at every application within a week. If
you're a fit, you'll hear from her.

------
jberger357
Fractl is looking for Remote Freelance Developer. Please apply online at
[http://frac.tl/careers/](http://frac.tl/careers/)

We’re looking for a detail-oriented, meticulous, and articulate web developer
to assist in the production of client campaigns. In this position you will
help us to build unique interactive assets in which information/data is
visualized in a compelling way and assist in various other development needs
across the company. You will work closely with project managers to provide
insight as to the feasibility of project ideas as well as share your vision
for new possibilities to consider. You will also maintain an awareness of
industry standards and trends (particularly in regard to accessibility,
usability, and emerging technologies) and keep team members informed with ways
to incorporate these in future projects.

Required Skills and Experience: Design talent/experience
(Photoshop/Illustrator) Familiarity with Git/FTP A firm knowledge of the
following: JavaScript jQuery HTML CSS D3.js Ability to create web pages when
given an Illustrator or Photoshop file

------
FLGMwt
Rally Health | Chi, DC, SF | Backend, Frontend, DevOps, QA, iOS, PjM, more |
ONSITE |
[https://www.rallyhealth.com/careers/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/careers/)

Rally Health is a profitable late-stage tech company in the healthcare space.
Our three main applications are a corporate wellness platform, a provider
search and cost estimator, and a benefits enrollment app.

Our benefits package is solid: 100% employee health coverage and 80% for
dependents, lunch every day, unlimited vacation, and more.

The interview process starts with a phone screen and/or a take home exercise,
followed by an onsite with coding and chatting.

Wellness and provider search run on a stack w/

    
    
      - Scala/Play
      - MongoDB + Postgres
      - Angular
      - Mesos/Docker
      - Chef
      - AWS
    

The benefits enrollment product:

    
    
      - ASP.NET WebAPI
      - React/Redux
      - OctopusDeploy/Terraform
    
    

If you have questions about the company or would like to chat, I'm available
at ryan.stelly@rallyhealth.com . I work on the benefits enrollment product,
but could answer questions about other roles or point you in the right
direction.

------
jeromedl
zeroheight (EF S15) | Full-stack engineer/first employee | London, UK | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://zeroheight.com](https://zeroheight.com)

We're shaping the future of designer collaboration. zeroheight keeps design
teams in sync by enabling them to easily create style guides and re-use common
design elements. We’re building sophisticated infrastructure to finally give
designers the tools they need to work together at scale.

You’ll join our team of two technical (and friendly) co-founders based in East
London. We’re VC-backed and are looking for a full-stack engineer (first
employee) to help us scale the product and grow our engineering team. Our
stack includes Ruby on Rails, Backbone/JavaScript, Cocoa, Python and Linux –
though ideal candidates should be eager to learn any new language/framework if
needed! We offer generous salaries and equity compensation.

Apply at
[https://zeroheight.workable.com/jobs/347494](https://zeroheight.workable.com/jobs/347494)

Interview process consists of a short phone call, a take-home coding challenge
and meeting the team :)

------
trq_
PubPub | Product Designer | Boston, MA or REMOTE | Contract/Part-time

We're based within the MIT Media Lab, working on revolutionizing academic
publishing. PubPub is a free and open tool for collaborative editing, instant
publishing, continuous review, and grassroots journals. You can read more
about the mission of PubPub at:
[https://www.pubpub.org/pub/hello](https://www.pubpub.org/pub/hello).

We are looking for a product designer to join us for a few design sprints. For
most of these problems we already have the feature built and overall design
philosophy and ideas done, we are looking for help in designing the
interactions and making them pixel perfect, as well as turning these design
ideas into primitives that can be used consistently in our design. A general
outline of our design guide can be found here:
[http://pubpub.github.io/pubpub-design-guide/](http://pubpub.github.io/pubpub-
design-guide/)

The ideal candidate thinks of themselves as a UI and UX designer comfortable
working anywhere from wireframes to high fidelity mockups (CSS is a bonus). No
coding experience is needed but the ability to work closely with developers
and iterate on designs is key. Remote candidates are welcome!

An example of a target of a design sprint would be the 'header' data in a
publication (a GIF of which is found here:
[http://g.recordit.co/7TAT5qixzm.gif](http://g.recordit.co/7TAT5qixzm.gif)).

Please send us a short introduction and demonstration of your work (behance
profile, dribbble profile, PDFs, etc) to pubpub-careers@media.mit.edu!

~~~
smcguinness
Getting a 403 on that gif link.

~~~
trq_
Fixed, thank you!

~~~
RussianCow
I'm still getting a 403.

~~~
trq_
Ahh okay, try this?
[http://recordit.co/7TAT5qixzm](http://recordit.co/7TAT5qixzm) I can't edit
anymore.

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Software / Data / Product

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers, data scientists, and product managers to build the next generation
of UrbanFootprint, the world's most sophisticated urban planning and data
analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Product Manager to guide our feature roadmap * Mid-level to Senior back end engineers to build our web serving and data processing backend * Mid-level to Senior Data Scientists / Engineers to gather and analyze urban data

A sampling of our current stack is:

* Python + Flask + Postgres/PostGIS * ReactJS + MapboxGL * Data acquisition and analysis using tools like Pandas and Apache Spark

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions:
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to hr@calthorpeanalytics.com

------
umuse
Umuse ([http://www.umuse.io](http://www.umuse.io)) | Frontend Engineer, Full
Stack Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite

We are a recently funded early stage startup looking to add to our current
team of 7 people. The team is made up of experienced entrepreneurs with 5
startups and multiple exits under our belts. We are looking for engineers that
want to be part of small, nimble team that is looking to make a difference,
leave a mark, and hopefully transform an industry. Sound challenging? It will
be.

We are adding 4 more engineers to our existing engineering team of 5. Given
the size you will make an immediate impact and have the responsibility to
define, design and build a great product. You will also help define a culture
you will enjoy working in. Open positions are:

Frontend Engineer (React, React Native, ES6, Node.js, Electron)

Senior Frontend Engineer (React, React Native, ES6, Node.js, Electron)

Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Scala, Redis, MySQL, AWS, Docker)

Senior Full Stack Engineer ( Python, Scala, Redis, MySQL, AWS, Docker)

See our jobs site for more details and to apply
[https://umuse.workable.com/](https://umuse.workable.com/)

------
cmorgan31
UserIQ | Javascript Engineer | Atlanta | Full time | Onsite Preferred, Remote
Considered | [http://useriq.com](http://useriq.com)

UserIQ is looking for a talented engineer with a thorough understanding of
Javascript. The ideal candidate reads/follows Resig, Crockford, Eich, etc. not
to sound smarter, but because they enjoy mastering their craft. They are well-
versed in prototypal inheritance, closures, scoping, and event bubbling
because they have learned what works best (based on the strengths and
limitations of JS) while improving code that is delivered to customers.

If you love learning, creating great experiences for customers, and solving
tough engineering problems, then we want to talk to you. Benefits: In addition
to a very competitive startup salary with equity, we offer a full range of
benefits including Medical / Dental / Vision / Life / HSA / 401k.

We typically prefer onsite candidates, but we realize this is a unique role
and are willing to consider remote for the right talent and future team
member. Email us at jobs@useriq.com and let us know why you'd make a great
fit.

------
lucaotta
3D CAD developer | Florence, Italy | ONSITE | Italian language proficiency
needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for a software engineer with solid experience in
building 3D modelling software, with particular experience in the following
areas:

* real time mesh visualization using OpenGL or Direct3D;

* development of mesh manipulation algorithms, for example local or geometric transformations in real time;

* interaction with a 3D model, for example free drawing on a 3D surface.

Our tech stack is composed mainly of C++, Qt, Python and OpenGL.

We offer a developer-centric environment with the following benefits:

* 24/7 office access: work any time of the day you are more productive.

* Large desks in quiet offices, with large or multi monitors and powerful PCs

* Symmetric 100Mb internet

* Informal environment: free coffee, drinks and snacks, relax room with fussball, tennis table, retrogaming, consoles, music instruments...

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
DenisM
Seattle, WA, ONSITE

A little startup that could is dragging the wholesale and manufacturing
industry to the bright future of Cloud and Mobile, out of the dark swamp that
is Excel and Email.

Can you get things done? We want to talk! There is no shortage of work - C#
business logic, modern web frontend, E-Commerce, EDI, Mobile development,
interaction design, storage at scale, logging and user analytics, email
campaign orchestration, data visualization.

Jobs@amptab.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Mobile | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza enables businesses to sell off-grid energy systems in emerging markets.
Your work during the day means more families turning on electricity for the
first time that night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, and are hiring technical roles in
San Francisco, including a senior Android engineer. Our mobile software is
used by agents selling and servicing off-grid solar installations in more than
a dozen countries. It's a small engineering team. You can lead development of
our mobile software as we continue to rapidly expand.

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco]

We're also hiring many roles in Nairobi, e.g.:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-
sales/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-sales/) [San Francisco +
Nairobi]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-
manager/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-manager/) [Nairobi]

Our hiring process involves a phone conversation, on-site interviews, and a
bounded home project. We strive to be thoughtful and inclusive. We provide
specific feedback on your project, and we don't give whiteboard code
challenges or logic puzzles.

------
chrisng
Enlitic ([http://www.enlitic.com](http://www.enlitic.com)) | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site

We are a small team building applying machine learning to medicine to help
doctors make medical decisions faster and more accurately. We are building
deep learning models to detect deadly diseases.

Want to improve patient outcomes, join enlitic!

We work in python, flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, ansible, theano We have 5
Engineering Roles open:

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/29bubzc](http://bit.ly/29bubzc))

\- Full Stack/Front End Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/296c1wq](http://bit.ly/296c1wq))

\- Deep Learning Researcher: ([http://bit.ly/29bt84C](http://bit.ly/29bt84C))

\- Deep Learning Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/29hGX0X](http://bit.ly/29hGX0X))

\- DevOps Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/2bLQivl](http://bit.ly/2bLQivl))

\- Product Manager: ([http://bit.ly/2fBzRaS](http://bit.ly/2fBzRaS))

------
mkucia
VSR | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-Time

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
JDevlieghere
GuardSquare | Leuven, Belgium | ONSITE | Full-Time | LLVM/C++

We are looking for a passionate compiler hacker with a strong interest in
software security. You should be comfortable with large codebases and
acquainted with the latest development practices and tools. You are familiar
with the Mach and/or Linux kernel and definitely not afraid of disassemblers
or debuggers.

Company: GuardSquare is the global reference in mobile application protection.
We support the growth of the mobile ecosystem by providing advanced security
solutions for the protection of mobile applications against reverse
engineering. You might know us from ProGuard or DexGuard :-)

Type: Full Time

Location: Leuven, Belgium

Remote: Unlikely but possible

Visa Sponsorship: Unlikely but possible

Technologies: Our code base is written in C++11/C++14 and targets OSX. We
require someone with in-depth knowledge of compiler technology (LLVM) and good
comprehension of low-level security concepts (e.g. ASLR, PIE, code signing).
Experience with Apple operating systems internals is a strong plus.

Check out [https://www.guardsquare.com/jobs](https://www.guardsquare.com/jobs)
or get in touch via jobs@guardsquare.com.

------
neilshahteaches
brightwheel | San Francisco, US | Full Time | Onsite, Remote | Senior Software
Engineers

Brightwheel is the all-in-one platform for early education, serving as the hub
for preschool, daycare, and after school programs. We save teachers valuable
time with easy tools for learning, assessment, communication, and photo
sharing. Administrators can manage their full programs with enrollment,
reporting, and even online bill pay. Parents get a beautiful, real-time view
of their child’s day that helps them participate in the learning + continue it
at home. Schools across the globe have fallen in love brightwheel and rely on
it everyday. It's a world-class team, backed by top investors.

We are seeking talented senior engineers to focus on our building out the core
web experience for schools. The greatest need is in front-end, but everyone
gets exposure to the full stack and there's a ton of opportunity for both
leadership + ownership.

We are a lean, fast-moving team that prefers to avoid meetings and focus 100%
on the user experience.

[https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs)

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations / DevOps,
web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product
possible. E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
pdeuchler
JumpCloud | Sr. Software Engineer, Sr. DevOps Engineer, Security Engineer |
Boulder, Colorado (Greater Denver Area)

ONSITE, RELOCATION available

At JumpCloud, we have a plan. See, there’s this company that is ripe for
displacement. They put out software that everyone uses but nobody loves. We
think we can do it better. Much better. We can make it easy-to-use, more
powerful, and massively scalable / highly available by putting it in the
cloud. Just like Gmail supplanted Exchange, we want to disrupt (yes, we said
it) the Directory server market.

Who are we? We’re the scrappy underdog with the backing of serious VCs and the
experience of a crack team of founders and engineers with decades of identity
and Security experience.

Who are we looking for? Comrades in arms to fight the entrenched opposition.
People who want to seriously change Identity and Directory Management. We’re
funded, we’re in downtown Boulder, and we’re making a big difference. Get in
here and be a part of it!

Stack: Postgres/Mongo/Redis, NodeJS/Golang, Docker/Saltstack

Contact: jobs@jumpcloud.com

[https://jumpcloud.com/careers#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers#careers)

------
ivyirwin
Front End and Back End Engineers | Andrew Harper LLC | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Full-time

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently evolving our existing framework into a more flexible and dynamic
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

Our stack consists of a Python/Django backend, with a Postgres database,
exposing RESTful endpoints which are consumed by other Django applications and
front end clients. Our core products are HTML5 web applications, so comfort
with best practices in HTML, CSS and JS is required.

We are looking for 2 creative engineers to fill in the following roles:

Front End Web Developer: You should have 2-3 years of programming experience,
and at least one year working with a modern javascript framework. Ideally you
will have familiarity with consuming and utilizing RESTful APIs, managing
event driven interactions, and constructing dynamic elements based on
analytics.

Python Web Developer: You should have 3-4 years of programming experience, and
at least basic experience deploying a Django site. Familiarity with RESTful
API construction and managing the different components of a web architecture
would be nice too.

Our interview process begins with a phone/web screen. Candidates are then
invited for an onsite interview with our engineering team, during which they
ask a mix of questions to gauge technical acuity and cultural fit.

For more information please contact me directly at isentilles@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Front End Position” or "HN Django Position”

------
mjdeayala
Reflektive | www.reflektive.com | San Francisco, CA; On-site |

Reflektive is a talent development platform for the modern workforce. We're
changing employee performance management processes with a robust, agile
platform delivering real-time feedback, goals development, employee
recognition and engagement. Real-time feedback is made seamless through
integrations in employee's daily workflow (Gmail, Slack, Outlook and more).

FUNDING: Reflektive is backed by Andreessen-Horowitz and Lightspeed Ventures.
May 2016: Series-A w/ $18M in investment.

CUSTOMERS: In 18 months on the market, Reflektive has been adopted by 200+
companies. Customers include: Uber, Pinterest, Airbnb, Genentech, Comcast,
Disney Interactive, Glassdoor, Protective Life, Instacart, Twilio, and
MuleSoft.

CULTURE: Check out our Glassdoor page:
[https://goo.gl/NW3ps3](https://goo.gl/NW3ps3)

OPPORTUNITIES: Engineering Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Technical Lead

TECHNOLOGIES: Ruby on Rails & Postgres

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com](https://jobs.lever.co/reflektive.com)
or email michael@reflektive.com

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | Senior Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last fall, 7 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skept...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skeptics/id992210239?mt=8) )

In a nutshell, we're looking for a senior developer who is: * Excited help us
accelerate our growth (we’ve already hit product/market fit and things are
going fast, but there are big opportunities to make it go faster) * Is
interested in working on a high-visibility product (we’ve been in NYTimes,
Good Morning America, and more) that has a big impact on people’s lives (see
our reviews on the App Store) * Is willing to work up and down the stack /
doesn't want to get pigeon-holed on one project. Backend, iOS, analytics,
(soon) Android, mobile/web, building a team, mentoring, refining development
process, etc... You won't get bored.

The product (for now) is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our
web-back end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves (i) a 30min call, (ii) a 2hr technical
interview, and (iii) a 2hr culture interview (followed by reference checks and
conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email me derek@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
pasquattro
G Adventures | Toronto, Canada | Full-time (ONSITE)

[https://www.gadventures.com/](https://www.gadventures.com/)

G Adventures is the largest small group adventure travel company in the world
and offers socially and environmentally sensitive travel.

Web Stack is mainly Python/Django, and JavaScript

Positions:

Intermediate Developer, Front End
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/interme...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/intermediate-developer-front-end/)

Intermediate Developer, Full Stack
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/interme...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/intermediate-developer-full-stack/)

Mobile Developer, Android [https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/mobile-...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/mobile-developer-android/)

Software Developer, Product Systems
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/softwar...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/software-developer-product-systems/)

Systems Integration Engineer [https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/systems-integration-engineer1/)

------
jwegan
Pinterest | San Francisco, CA | Infrastructure Engineer (python) | Full-time |
onsite

Pinterest helps over 150 million people discover ideas for their life. Whether
it is recipes for dinner, planning their next vacation, or livening up their
backyard, people use Pinterest to plan for the future.

We are hiring for many positions (to see other roles and apply, check out
[https://careers.pinterest.com/](https://careers.pinterest.com/)), but my team
is specifically looking for two roles.

1) Backend Infrastructure engineer to work on scaling our email & notification
systems. We deliver billions of emails/notifications a month and need someone
who can be a technical leader on the team and help drive scaling of these
platforms.

2) Localization engineer to help improve and build out our translation and
localization framework. As the first full-time dedicated engineer on
localization you will have a lot of ownership and be responsible for helping
improve Pinterest's translatations for over 100 million users outside of the
US.

If you're interested in either of the roles I listed, email me at
jwegan@pinterest.com

------
xfiler
Kontena, Inc. | [https://www.kontena.io](https://www.kontena.io) | New York &
Silicon Valley | onsite and/or remote

Kontena is creating an open source, developer friendly container &
microservices platform.

If you'd like to spend your days tinkering with Docker containers and hacking
bleeding edge microservice architectures for one of the most popular open
source project in Linux container ecosystem, check our current open positions:

Solution Architect (New York or Silicon Valley) -
[https://kontena.io/jobs/solution-architect](https://kontena.io/jobs/solution-
architect) Kontena Platform Developer (New York or Silicon Valley) -
[https://kontena.io/jobs/platform-developer](https://kontena.io/jobs/platform-
developer) Product Marketing Manager (New York or Silicon Valley) -
[https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-
manager](https://kontena.io/jobs/product-marketing-manager)

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS Engineer | Full Time, On Site |
[http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

We're looking for a strong iOS engineering leader for a 70% individual
contribution and 30% engineering management role. You'll be responsible for
the iOS app that's used by nearly 40% of our customers. You'll also be
managing one other talented iOS engineer who's been with the company for over
1.5 years. The opportunity for growth in this position is to lead the iOS and
Android teams.

You can see the full description at:

\- Lead iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com You can also learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
kerianne
Flexport is hiring Full Stack + Front End Engineers in our SF HQ

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade.

To do this, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry. We are growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding
teams in out SF HQ & internationally.

Flexport is backed by Google Ventures, Bloomberg Beta, First Round Capital, Y
Combinator and much more, Flexport is redefining how companies manage their
global supply chain.

Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every
day & takes a product-first approach to building software? Email
kerianne@flexport.com or check us out at flexport.com

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

\---

We have several positions that all come with competitive compensation (full-
time, on-site):

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

Interested? Please contact us at careers@jisto.com.

\---

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Not an exact fit for one of our full-time openings, but know someone who might
be? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com, and if we hire them, you get
$2,500!

------
brittany6229
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring production engineers, developers, designers,
and more, see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)
We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
ITriedThis
Follow-up from last month's comment [0]:

A few days after that post, I got an email from a human who had actually read
and reviewed my application materials. Very refreshing response and left a
great impression. Did not progress further in their process at this time.

I can see how responding individually to a large volume of applications would
be very tough to do in a reasonable timeframe.

Total time from my first submission to a human response was 15 days. If that
represents a peak period, maybe it's a good upper bound on what to expect. I
wonder what the lower bound is.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12629705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12629705)

~~~
brittany6229
Hello! We try to respond to candidates as quickly as possible depending on the
where the pipeline is at with any give role. If you would like an update on
the status of your application please feel free to reply to People Operations,
and we will respond to let you know exactly where your application stands.

------
shizwizzle
SmugMug | Mountain View, CA | Senior iOS Engineer | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time

Photo sharing

I'm the Engineering manager for the team and just wanted to clarify that I'm
really looking for a seasoned engineer, if you haven't been working on iOS for
several years _full time_ then this likely isn't the position for you.

Responsibilities

\- Own significant portions of applications from concept through deployment
and support

\- Participate in the entire design and development process, collaborating
with design, marketing, QA, and PM's

\- Act as a resource for your direct development responsibilities and for iOS
and Swift codebases in general

\- Mentor and provide guidance to junior engineers

\- Monitor new technologies and opportunities to expand existing applications
or define new ones

Must haves

\- Experience developing iOS applications from concept through post-launch
support

\- Experience with Swift Experience with networking libraries and consuming
JSON/RESTful APIs

\- Great understanding of memory management

\- Comfortable with asynchronous programming using GCD

\- Good understanding of “perceived performance” and maintaining a responsive
UI

\- Ability to set own timelines and expectations

\- Flexibility to get things done quickly or well-architected as needed and
the ability to recognize when to do which

[http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-
Engineer](http://jobs.smugmug.com/Open-Positions/Senior-iOS-Engineer)

~~~
gfragiOS
Hello i am an experienced iOS developer with 4 years in the sector. Have
worked with 5 companies until now and all have been pleased with my work. I
have 10 objective-C applications live on iTunes, one swift application in
enterprise program which is now ready and other 9 applications which were
canceled. I am interested in a long term cooperation in a daily basis.
Available by 21st of November. Thank you for your time!

------
apazzolini
MVPindex | [http://mvpindex.com](http://mvpindex.com) | Dallas, TX DFW |
FULLTIME ONSITE

MVPindex is the first Social Media Index for sports and entertainment. We have
a created a deep data company that ranks, measures and values social content
from sports, celebrities and brands in near real-time. We're increasing our
team to build the next version of our data and analytics platform with more
powerful data visualization, machine learning, and intelligent filtering for
our clients who include top professional sports franchises, global media and
Fortune 500 brands.

Current Stack: Node.js (ES7 through Babel), Aurora, Elasticsearch, Kafka,
Angular, React

We're a small development team looking for a full stack engineer to be
involved in all aspects of the product including data ingestion, RESTful API
services, and the front-end platform. You should have at least 3 years of
experience with web applications in a team setting, a passion for writing
elegant, maintainable code, and a very detail oriented approach to solving
problems.

Contact me at andre@mvpindex.com with any questions or to apply.

------
yuriydyrenko
Ebates | San Francisco, CA | San Mateo, CA | Onsite | www.ebates.com | VISA

Ebates is a profitable, high growth e-commerce company based in San Francisco.
We offer a casual but fast paced environment where creativity and effective
teamwork and collaboration are rewarded. We are changing the way people shop
online, and we strive to provide the best possible customer experience - not
to mention cash back on every purchase, with no strings attached. In 2015,
members spent over $5 billion on Ebates' websites and since the inception of
the company, have earned over $500 million in cash back. During the peak days
of 2015, 5% of all online shopping went through Ebates!

I'm currently a senior iOS engineer at Ebates and we're looking to grow the
mobile team! Open positions in mobile: - Engineering Manager/Director of
Engineering - Android Engineer - iOS Engineer

Contact me directly at mail [at] yuriy.me or apply at
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/ebatesinc](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/ebatesinc)

We have a lot of other open positions throughout the rest of the company.

------
mpsi
Machine Learning Research Engineer | micropsi industries | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE

At micropsi industries, we combine well-understood learning algorithms based
on gradient descent and reinforcement learning with our own research into
neuro-symbolic representations.

As part of a small, smart, and friendly team of AI scientists and engineers,
you will develop new ways of learning neuro-symbolic representations. Your
daily business will be digesting current deep learning and reinforcement
learning research, maturing and extending our Python/Theano code base, and
driving development of micropsi industries' core technology towards
applications in process industries and robotics.

Ideally, you have a strong background in machine learning and share our vision
of bringing together connectionist and symbolic AI. Our long-term goal is to
bridge the gap between low-level deep neural learning and semantic
representation, reasoning, and planning with a truly integrated architecture.

Contact: [http://www.micropsi-industries.com/join_us/](http://www.micropsi-
industries.com/join_us/)

------
smrtwyn
Foodora (foodora.com) - Berlin, Germany - ONSITE

We're looking for a Mid/Senior Software Engineer (Android) to join our mobile
team in Berlin.

What we're looking for: \- Very good English communication skills (German not
required) \- Several years of experience developing Android apps using web
services (preferably with REST and JSON) \- Knowledge and practical experience
in using at least one of Android unit-testing frameworks \- Knowledge of
dependency injection concepts and frameworks (Dagger 2) is a plus. \- Working
experience with modern design patterns like MVP and its derivatives is a plus.

What we offer: \- A vibrant and highly motivated team \- A great working
atmosphere and regular company and team events \- Responsibility from day one
in a fast growing and global company \- Great promotion and career
opportunities \- Benefits include free drinks, fresh fruits, and cereals and
of course, food

Please note, we are unable to assist with visa or relocation support for this
role.

Please apply here: [http://grnh.se/0ye6co1](http://grnh.se/0ye6co1)

If you have any questions, let me know: jobs@foodora.de

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

YC has a very big vision. This recent article talks about how we plan to
invent the future: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-manifest-
destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join us. It's not a job for
everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone who loves startups. Working
at YC, you won't just write code, you'll be involved in everything YC does.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l)

------
mchang111
CB Insights | NYC | ONSITE | Engineering, Research, Sales, Marketing, Data
Entry, and Operations

We're doubling the size of our team this year and are looking for teammates to
join us. We tend to like people who are great at what they do and who can be
described with the 4 H's - happy, helpful, humble and hungry.

All of our current openings are listed here:
[https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs#jobs-
list](https://www.cbinsights.com/jobs#jobs-list)

ABOUT CB INSIGHTS: CB Insights has built a tech market intelligence platform
that analyzes millions of data points on venture capital, startups, patents,
partnerships and news media to predict technology trends. We believe that
technology and probability are better than talking heads and punditry when it
comes to helping our clients predict their next market, their next
acquisition, their next investment, their next customer or their competitor's
next move. We were initially backed by the National Science Foundation and
bootstrapped to millions in revenue before taking venture capital financing in
late 2015.

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\--

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind. What problems? Help kids afford college by making it easier for them
to find and receive scholarships.

\--

 _The Company:_ A small-and-growing (45 members) company using technology to
improve access to higher education The Department: A 3-member product
engineering team within an 11-member engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Redis,
Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

 _The Interview Process:_ You'll talk to me (Product Engineering Manager),
then our CTO, do some remote coding to chat code, come on-site and pair, meet
the team, and meet a founder.

\--

You're pragmatic, smart, work well with others, and take ownership of features
from planning to production. Preferably, you're proficient with some of our
technical stack, and you'll make the entire team better as an individual
contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil.

We take a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to
do that we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and
regular feedback. Our company values are kindness and respect, engagement, and
obsession with our clients' experience, and we all strive to exhibit those
daily.

\--

jcody@academicworks.com

More:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
Tablet_Hotels
Tablet Hotels | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime | Salary + Equity | Frontend
Lead, iOS Engineer

Our stack: Python 2.7/Flask, MySQL/SQLAlchemy, Unix/FreeBSD, React.js, Swift

Tablet (www.tablethotels.com/en/careers) was founded in the year 2000 by
Laurent Vernhes and Michael Davis, a pair of new-media veterans in search of a
cure for boring travel and an antidote to the internet’s most common
affliction: an overdose of options. Our users trust our taste — we do the hard
work of selecting only the most extraordinary hotels, and we make booking them
as painless as it can be. Sixteen years on, Tablet is still growing fast, and
for that we credit three things: a mission with resonance, a lot of hard work,
and — perhaps most important — an extremely talented team. Our New York office
doubled in size in 2011, and we’re not done expanding yet.

\--- On the frontend: With our backend integration underway it’s a good time
to architect and rebuild the site which includes overhauling pages with
react.js, revising login authentication with Web Tokens, and developing a
testing suite with jest.js.

Frontend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Frontend Engineer call>Two
onsite interviews

[http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7](http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7)

\--- On mobile: Our recently launched iOS app has been featured twice in the
app store and continues to grow in bookings. We're building out the next
iteration to supplement the booking experience.

iOS Engineer interview: Recruiter information call>iOS Engineer call>Coding
assugnment>Onsite interview

[http://bit.ly/2cTb1yn](http://bit.ly/2cTb1yn)

------
cheyne
UpGuard | Mountain View, CA | Onsite / Partial Remote | Full-Time |
[https://www.upguard.com/](https://www.upguard.com/)

UpGuard are looking for all types of engineers to work on front and back end
technology stacks to build our our next generation configuration & resilience
platform. We're looking for smart, driven engineers that have a vision and the
ability to build it.

We create enterprise software but operate in a more startup like environment
with free lunches, casual work place, equity and a fully stocked beer fridge.

We've recently raised our series B, and are still at a great size where any
new employee has a real impact on the product. Own your own projects from
start to finish. Have a better idea of how to implement a feature? You're free
to build it.

Everyone knows everyone here, culture is a big priority and we look after our
staff.

Our stack is Ruby / Rails, GoLang, C#, Postgres, Memcache, Redis, HTML, CSS3,
JavaScript, AngularJS, Git, OSX

Im a long time engineer here, drop me a line if you have any questions or want
to submit a resume - cheyne (at) upguard.com

------
apatel3247
Akamai Technologies | [https://www.akamai.com](https://www.akamai.com) |
Cambridge, MA | onsite, potential of remote | VISA

Blockchain

Akamai Labs is building a new team with a mission to strategically apply
blockchain technology to business requirements for a highly available, high
throughput, highly secure transaction system.

We are currently hiring for several positions related to blockchain!

Senior Software Engineer (Blockchain Technologies) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-
sof...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-software-
enigneer-blockchain-technologies-1362)

Principal Architect (Blockchain Technologies) -
[https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-...](https://akamaijobs.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/principal-
architect-blockchain-technologies-1351)

We have additional blockchain related positions opening so if you are looking
for roles related to blockchain, please feel free to reach out!

Avik Patel | Apatel@akamai.com

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 26% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* features for kids

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
Zlatty
Jiff | Mountain View, CA & Oakland, CA & Remote | Engineers, designers,
program managers, devops, etc. -->
[https://www.jiff.com/](https://www.jiff.com/)

Jiff, Inc. provides HIPAA-compliant digital health apps for employees of self-
insured companies. Its platform allows HR and benefits professionals at large
companies to build personalized and private communities of care in a HIPAA-
compliant environment that better connect employees and their families to
their health and healthcare.

We are hiring for a bunch of different positions across the company. There are
lots of positions in the engineering organization such as a Senior Ruby
Platform Engineer, Senior Technical Writer, Senior Performance Engineer, and
Senior DevOps Engineer. Most of these are in downtown Mountain View, but we
are open to remote positions based on your skill set.

If you are interested reach out to me with your resume at z@jiff.com and apply
on [https://www.jiff.com/careers/](https://www.jiff.com/careers/)

~~~
Zlatty
As I cannot edit, I should note that the remote positions have to be in the
US. Sorry international folks.

------
youmin
Nexiona - [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com) | Barcelona | Full-time |
remote/onsite

About Nexiona

    
    
      • software development company focused 100% on professional IoT
      • young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of the year)
      • HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon
    

Positions

    
    
      • Open positions and apply details: https://goo.gl/EiiXGY
      • keywords: rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, nodejs, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.
      • Interview = culture [1h] + tech: interview [1h] + tech: coding project presentation [1h] + final: onsite interview [1h]
    

Final notes

    
    
      • g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere
      • remote work but fully connected with workmates
      • one week per month we spend time together in our Barcelona offices
    

Apply here: [https://goo.gl/lYwyej](https://goo.gl/lYwyej)

------
gantengx
Eyeota | [https://www.eyeota.com](https://www.eyeota.com) | Singapore |
Fulltime | ONSITE | VISA

Eyeota is the global leader for audience data with over 2 billion unique
profiles. Eyeota provides marketers with the data they need to reach the right
online audiences and cut campaign waste whilst also enabling publishers to
monetize their audiences more widely. In addition, our data delivers deep
audience insight to both marketers and online publishers to help them
understand their customers in a new way – as human beings. Eyeota supplies
third party audience data to all major global and regional ad buying
platforms, trading desks, DSPs, DMPs and ad networks. The company was founded
in 2010 and has offices in Berlin, London, Melbourne, New York, Singapore,
Sydney and Tokyo.

We are looking for both experienced Backend developer (Java) and Full stack
developer to join our team in Singapore and be instrumental in taking our
products to the next level. In this role, you will be working in close
collaboration with a team of highly empowered, experienced developers who are
building a high-performance, highly scaled global platform.

Some of the technologies that we use: Java, Clojure, Apache Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Kafka, Ember.js, Ansible

Full Stack Developer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229867955?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229867955?pathWildcard=229867955&trk=job_capjs)

Backend Developer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229871315?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229871315?pathWildcard=229871315&trk=job_capjs)

------
clevep
Livingly Media | San Francisco Bay Area

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Python/Django, On-Site in San Carlos)

We're a fast-moving, well-funded internet publisher that is pushing boundaries
in the way content creation and technology converge. Yet our business is
simple: we blend original, in-house, licensed and freelanced content with the
highest quality photography on the market to deliver an overall informative
and entertaining experience. And we do so on a massive scale, with four
consumer sites: Livingly, our flagship lifestyle destination, Zimbio, a Top 10
Entertainment News site, Lonny, a Top 20 Home Design site, and StyleBistro, a
Top 10 Fashion and Beauty site.

Details:

\- Build and maintain core features for our network of websites.

\- Ship your code quickly and get it in front of tens of millions of people.

\- Contribute to all aspects of project lifecycle design development testing
and deployment.

Requirements:

\- 2-5+ years web development experience.

\- Excellent Python and Javascript knowledge.

\- Exposure to Django in either a professional or personal setting.

Additional:

\- MySQL, Redis, CSS, Django REST Framework, Backbone.js, Google BigQuery
experience are plusses.

\- Experience with start-ups and iterative project cycles, experience working
on large-scale projects with millions of users or databases with large amounts
of content.

Special Perks:

\- Profit sharing.

\- Work from home Wednesdays.

\- A highly cohesive dev team. Tenures range from 2-10 years with Livingly.

Contact us at engineering.jobs@livingly.com

------
IMCTrading
IMC Trading | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site | Visa and relocation offered

As a C++ developer you’ll be working alongside traders to implement strategies
which will challenge you to be creative with your implementation. You’ll need
to timely produce high quality solutions meeting requirements and managing
overall complexity of our systems. One of the most fun aspects of the job is
that we have a very quick feedback loop. We release early and often to get
incremental benefits as they are developed. You’ll be working in a highly
motivated team, controlling end-to-end product development. We trade in the
most competitive markets across the globe. Our software makes millions of
trading decisions daily. We win by making better and faster decisions than our
competition. That is why we operate at the bleeding edge of technology.

If you are interested, we’d love to get in touch. Send your email to:
dorine.vanderschalk [at] imc.com or take a look at our website:
www.imc.com/careers. Our process will consist of a home assignment, two
telephone interviews and an on-site interview.

~~~
vardiprasanna
Dear Dorine, I am a graduate student at Stony Brook University, major in
Computer Engineering (Expected to graduate in December 2016) and would like to
apply for Software Engineer role at IMC. I have keen understanding in Java,
Python, MySQL, REST API, HTML, JavaScript, and C++. I would like to pursue my
career in the similar area.

I worked as Backend Developer Intern in Filtrest, and I designed a backend
system to fetch articles from various social networks based on user’s interest
using Python and Django framework. My two years’ experience in Infosys Ltd,
has helped me to acquire valuable fundamental skills and acumen required for a
software engineer and gain the sound knowledge of Software Development Life
Cycle. I am comfortable performing a broad range of job duties and grow in
IMC.

My coursework & the experience in the software industry has added an extra
dimension to my profile. Given my experience and interests, I believe myself
to be a suitable candidate to work at IMC, as the nature of work matches with
my interests and I feel I possess the required skills. Please give me an
opportunity to go through selection procedure of IMC.

I have emailed my resume to you. will provide you with a greater understanding
of my qualifications. I’d be happy to provide greater detail about my skills
and experience during an interview. I look forward to hearing from you in near
future.

Thanks for your time.

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | San Francisco Bay Area, Denver,
Orange County | Full Time

Hi, I'm Eric and I'm a frontend engineer at SendGrid. We send a huge portion
of the world's meaningful email. Whether it's an instant receipt after an Uber
ride or an Airbnb booking confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform team works
on tough scaling challenges, while our applications team maintains an
informative analytics dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions, or if you'd like an inside perspective on what a day looks
like for the Applications & Services team, my email's in my profile.

------
sladha2348
Doxel | Menlo Park | ONSITE | Software Engineer - 3D Computer Vision

\--Computer Vision, Deep Learning based error detection for construction--

Much too often, we find companies that apply old technologies in new ways.
Sure, that's valuable - but it's not exciting.

At Doxel, you will have the opportunity to make a significant contribution to
the field of engineering and transform the $9 Trillion Construction industry.

We're looking for engineers who have a great theoretical foundation in
computer vision and get a kick from implementing algorithms that can spot what
the human eye can't.

How you'll make an impact:

-Research and develop 3D object classification algorithms using point cloud and RGB data

-Implement algorithms using geometric techniques augmented by CNNs

-Benchmark algorithms based on speed, accuracy and robustness to occlusion

-Make critical architecture decisions based on benchmarking results

Great skills for this role:

-Strong experience with 2D computer vision and 3D computer vision 

-Strong experience with C++ and Python 

-Experience with multi threaded applications 

-Experience with PCL and OpenCV 

-Bleeding edge knowledge of current research and ability to comprehend relevant publications

-Strong understanding of the math behind Computer Vision

-Exposure to CNNs 

To learn more contact us at careers AT doxel DOT ai

------
leahcim
Upcall | www.upcall.com | San Francisco, CA | jobs at upcall.com | ONSITE,
REMOTE, INTERNS

UPCALL is a YC Fellowship start-up launched in 2016 in Silicon Valley. Our
missions is to provide phone callers on-demand through a collaboration SaaS
platform and API. We have over +200 clients coming from all over the world
with various calling needs and we provide them with highly qualified US-based
callers for their sales & marketing needs.

\- Front-end developer:
[https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=a3997fb59d18](https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=a3997fb59d18)
\- Back-end developer:
[https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=8d1fec2b5ad6](https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=8d1fec2b5ad6)
\- Call-center QA & community manager:
[https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=ec3f215616ac](https://employers.indeed.com/m#jobs/view?id=ec3f215616ac)

~~~
JoshuaBlaine
just a heads up, your links are the employer version of indeed, and redirect
away from the actual job posting ready for applying (which is what I assume
your intent actually was).

------
mooreds
Trendly | Rails Developer | Louisville, CO | ONSITE

Trendly is shaping the future of social commerce, influencer marketing and the
relationship between people and brands.

WHAT YOU WILL BE DOING

Lead all technical decision-making, process, delivery and execution.

Build next-gen influencer marketing tools and innovative ways to deliver
previously unattainable data to brands.

Help build an engineering team while mentoring/guiding those around you

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR

Deep experience with developing and scaling web applications. We use Ruby on
Rails, so experience with it is a plus.

Clear understanding of the full web stack. We’re syncing and serving up over 2
million images to our service and this is growing exponentially. We want
someone that finds challenges like this fun.

Leadership skills to build an engineering team and a desire to be involved in
high-level decision-making processes

Solid experience using APIs. We’ve got some fun and deep integrations with
Stripe, Shopify, and more in the future.

Someone who is excited about the potential to be a key player at a high growth
startup and wants to be invested in the success of Trendly.

You have started something on your own before—a startup, an open-source
project, etc.

More here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D4pKGu3Dn4-AZ4BhRzwUxUgm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D4pKGu3Dn4-AZ4BhRzwUxUgmgCAR50HgUuway02iUy8/edit)

Contact hello@betrendly.com to apply or with questions.

(I am currently contracting with this folks and they are good people.)

------
socialist_coder
Remote | Full-time | Senior Technical 3D/VFX Artist for Unity Mobile | Fox Cub
Games

We make games for mobile. We are starting a new project with some very
exciting IP and we need a talented technical artist to help us out with
improving our art pipeline, vfx, and making sure our art is optimized for
mobile.

I am the CTO there and we would be working very closely figuring out the best
ways to do many of the new things we're trying to do with our new game. I
don't have a lot of 3D technical art experience so you would be responsible
for looking at our problems and what we're trying to do with our 3D art and
VFX, and then recommending and implementing solutions.

We're a 100% remote company, the only caveat is you should be able to mostly
work pacific time zone hours. Even though we are remote, we are not a bunch of
lone wolves. We're a team and we work together throughout the day.

Full job posting at
[https://connect.unity.com/jobs/58194b65090915002eeb343e](https://connect.unity.com/jobs/58194b65090915002eeb343e)

------
samwhitehallbm
Optimor Ltd | Oxford,UK | Full-time | ONSITE | www.billmonitor.com/business

We are disrupting how people and businesses make purchasing decisions. Our
Billmonitor service for mobile phone contracts has analysed over 1 million
bills so far, helping people make informed choices based on their data.

You will be involved in the design, building and maintenance of all facets of
our web-based bill analytics software; whether writing core data input code,
improving our deployment and scaling processes, performing research or
developing front-end code to improve our UX.

We're primarily looking for a Python developer, but experience in the
following is also highly valued:

* Linux/Docker/AWS

* Data analysis

* Frontend (Angular)

The interview process involves a short coding task (1 hour), technical
interview (on-site/Skype, as convenient) and an on-site interview to meet the
whole team.

Full spec at [https://business.billmonitor.com/join-the-
team](https://business.billmonitor.com/join-the-team) or feel free to email
with any questions you have/if the position sounds interesting
(jobs@billmonitor.com).

~~~
gnocchi
I've heard about you a few times in Oxford. Happy to still see you around.
Which level are you looking for?

------
durbanfrazer
Quantcast | San Francisco, CA | Front End/Full Stack Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite

Are you interested in connecting clients with insights based on massive data?
The Brand team evaluates over 100 billion transactions a day, in real-time
determining how to respond. As a front end/full stack engineer you will be
responsible for building web applications that deliver clear and powerful
insights into how we are making these decisions to our clients. You will own
the development of new web features from design, implementation and testing to
release.

Front end:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/ef9f224e-9619-4c37-899b-03...](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/ef9f224e-9619-4c37-899b-039358724184/)
Full Stack:
[https://www.quantcast.com/careers/7205c1f3-5e7d-4b77-b844-25...](https://www.quantcast.com/careers/7205c1f3-5e7d-4b77-b844-25900455ecb4/)

Quantcast is fast growing, pre-ipo and honored as a Glassdoor Best Place to
Work in 2015 & 2016

------
cioc
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | San Francisco, CA | Software
Engineer & Data Scientist | full time, ONSITE

Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy
([http://www.parkerici.org/](http://www.parkerici.org/)) is a new organization
formed to accelerate the cancer research effort. We are focused on
immunotherapy - leveraging the patient's own immune system to fight disease.

We are building software engineering and data science teams. Software
engineers will focus on data storage and retrieval, compute frameworks, and
bioinformatics algorithm implementation.

To apply, email us with a description of your best programming project.

Data scientists will focus on:

1) building pipelines to process a wide range of biological data types and

2) leveraging bleeding edge machine learning and visualization algorithms to
identify promising research directions, in very close collaboration with
Parker Institute scientists. Working knowledge of basic biology and strong
communication abilities are key.

To apply, tell us about a time you had to work with a large messy biological
data set.

Get in touch: ccary@parkerici.org

------
real-anthony
The RealReal | San Francisco ONSITE | Lead and Sr. Product Engineers

As Director of Consumer Products Engineering at the leader in luxury
consignment, I’m hiring frontend-leaning, full-stack Rails engineers.

These are both great opportunities to: * lead-by-example in a small (~5) team,
* mentor junior and mid-level engineers, * bring Best Practices to bear, and *
engineer solutions ahead of our anticipated IPO

For the Lead role, I’m particularly interested in someone who has opinions on
React/Webpack/ES6/SPAs.

The RealReal has a proven business model, is Series E-stable, and our HQ is
located on the sixth floor of a building near Fisherman’s Wharf with sweeping
panoramic views of the bay.

Interview process : 1) phone screen 2) coding challenge 3) onsite 3) offer

Lead Ruby On Rails Engineer
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/75F0BCC293](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/75F0BCC293)

Senior Ruby On Rails Engineer
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/D4ECA74BAC](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/D4ECA74BAC)

------
zpallin
Outward Inc ([http://outwardinc.com](http://outwardinc.com)) | Infrastructure
Developer | ON-SITE | Experienced-based startup level salary + equity | Near
Japantown, San Jose, California

= Summary =

In the same vein as "DevOps", "SysOps", "SRE", etc.

An Infrastructure Developer works within the scope of IT, Systems, Data,
Networking, Security, Hardware, and Deployment pipelines for our company and
develops tools and applications that assist in the administration of our
Distributed Systems Network. We have a very independent workload environment
in this team, although working remotely is not an option (at this time). You
are expected to be able to come up with your own solutions to problems.

If you like tinkering with hardware, writing applications that serve
distributed systems, understanding how everything works, working with open
minded developers, or you are one of the best troubleshooters you know, this
position is for you.

This is absolutely NOT an IT Support position. :D

= Requirements =

Tools you should be familiar with: Chef, Vagrant, Virtualbox, Docker, Sensu,
Logstash, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis. Programming languages we _might_ use
depending on the situation: Ruby, Python, Javascript, Java, Rust, C#, Bash,
Batch. Our team is using Git. We use Ubuntu and Windows together, and often.
Knowing both is a plus, but learning on the job is okay for one or the other
(not both). 5+ years experience at least. CS Degree or Equivalent Experience
necessary. Your passion, diligence and competence is most integral to earning
this position.

= Apply =

Please send me an email with your resume (zpallin@outwardinc.com). DO NOT
CONTACT IF YOU ARE A RECRUITER. >:|

------
luscious_t
Full Stack Engineer - React + Redux - SLC area - kuali.co

Our products help universities and colleges manage their administrative
business so they can focus on their mission of research and teaching. Our
Research product has been in production for many years and is used by
institutions of all sizes. It has improved efficiencies for our customers. Our
team is embracing cloud native technologies, continuous delivery, and modern
agile development processes to deliver new and amazing experiences to our
customers. Our team’s knowledge and skills are deep and wide, we work hard, we
are open and collaborative (everyone has a voice and contributes), and we have
fun.

We are working on exciting projects to rapidly accelerate our transition from
a single integrated Java system to a set of connected stand-alone, multi-
tenant, apps. We’d love your expertise, energy, and help as we continue to
evolve. Knowing both Java and full stack JS is a bonus.

[https://kuali.workable.com/jobs/165548](https://kuali.workable.com/jobs/165548)

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Package & Registry (SF): [http://grnh.se/tw25fx1](http://grnh.se/tw25fx1)

-Dev Tools & Infra Automation: (SF, Portland, Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/1ubstv1](http://grnh.se/1ubstv1)

-DC/OS Dist-Sys (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/op4a251](http://grnh.se/op4a251)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices.
Remote & visa are ok.

All openings: [http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

------
dimastopel
Twistlock | Software Engineer (full-stack), Researcher | Herzliya Israel
ONSITE | [https://www.twistlock.com/](https://www.twistlock.com/)

At Twistlock you’ll find a bunch of geeks who love security and are passionate
about new technologies. Our goal is to develop a cutting-edge, enterprise
security product that makes Docker containers safe to use for mission critical
tasks in large organizations across all sectors. Twistlock, a well-funded
company, seeks a small number of top-tier, full-stack software engineers and
researchers to join the team. The span of tasks is broad and can vary from web
application development to Linux kernel hacking.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Full-stack engineer and / or the ability to learn new technologies super fast
      * Computer science degree or an equivalent IDF experience
      * A history of excellence in achievement – or just mutual friends who can tell us you’re great
      * A strong passion for software development
    

If you’re interested please ping me at dima@twistlock.com

------
realbug
Adxeed (www.adxeed.com) | Greater Seattle area, WA | Backend software engineer
(Python/Django) and frontend Software engineer (react.js) | Full-time | Onsite

Adxeed is changing online advertising with revolutionary platform integration
and intelligent recommendations. We help businesses around the world better
manage and optimize their online marketing campaigns across major online
platforms with drastically lower effort and cost compared to traditional
campaign management tools. Learn more at www.adxeed.com.

We’re an early-stage, well-financed startup located in eastside of the Seattle
area, and looking for talented software engineers who have startup spirit and
interest in learning/building tools that are heavy on machine learning and
optimization algorithms. We particularly prefer people with experience in
advertising API's from Google, Facebook, Bing, and other advertising
platforms.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST framework, PostgreSQL, JavaScript,
react.js, react.native (and whatever it takes to deliver the product)

How to apply: send your CV to career@adxeed.com

------
Peroni
StreetTeam | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £40k-£60k + equity |
[https://getstreetteam.com](https://getstreetteam.com)

StreetTeam is building a global platform that enables advocates to sell the
products they love to their friends. We're growing fast, breaking new ground
and are well funded by some of the best in the business.

We need a Python Engineer to join our growing team and contribute
significantly to the software and system design of our services. You will
participate in an agile product team of engineers, building and operating our
systems. You will build, scale, and operate a multi-tiered system separated by
APIs, following best practices.

StreetTeam believes in freedom and ownership with the focus entirely on the
value you create – there are no set hours, meetings are optional and you can
take as much holiday as you need. We only care about the results you deliver.
We are free-thinking, fast learners who want to inspire change. Are you?

Email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie.buckley [at]
getstreetteam [dot] com

~~~
noescape
> We're growing fast

Are you growing faster than 5% per week? If you are, that'd be fast.

------
ErrantX
Lead/Senior Java Engineer | Capital One UK | Nottingham, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE | Good Salary + Package

I'm looking for a brilliant Java engineer with AWS experience to take on a
very senior technical role in my team. We're a super versatile, cross-
functional group of engineers who work on our integrations with third parties.

Capital One is a pretty awesome place to work; nice balance of "grown up"
company and fun startup. Good canteen, fun spaces, relaxed work environment.
Salary and benefits are excellent.

As a senior/lead engineer at our Nottingham office you will work within an
agile feature team on a wide array of intriguing problems; such as API
authentication, on-boarding external developers and auto-scaling
infrastructure. Our teams have a high degree of empowerment to own their
products from design to production. We are just beginning a journey into the
cloud and want you to help take us there.

This isn't a line management role; we call you an "individual contributor" who
is at the top of their game and has a passion to focus on engineering over
management. At Capital One we cherish engineers like you and have excellent
career development opportunities that don't require you to take on a team.

Interview Process; we've worked on this for a while and it's slick. Simple
online coding challenge, phone-screen, 1-day interview & we commit to being
able to make a decision without getting you back for second-rounds

Find out more, contact me directly thomas (dot) morton (at) capitalone (dot)
com

We're recruiting heavily across Nottingham & London, mostly for senior devs,
feel free to check out the other roles:
[http://rolp.co/ZufH9](http://rolp.co/ZufH9)

------
kmilrs
Full Stack Developer | True AI | trueai.io | London, UK | Full time | On site

We need a Full Stack Developer who is passionate about taking AI to the next
level, and who is interested in building the company alongside the founders.
You will be playing a key role in the development of our main web application
and browser based plugins, as well as integration to and development of our
backend that enables our deep learning models to provide suggestions to
operators.

True AI is a venture backed artificial intelligence startup that automates
customer support using machine learning/deep learning. Our product is the
result of our own research, building on top of cutting-edge deep learning
breakthroughs. The founders are deep learning experts, with backgrounds at
labs of names such as Yoshua Bengio and Amazon. We have just closed our
funding round and are now looking to hire our first smart and strongly
motivated people.

More info: [http://trueai.io/careers-fullstack/](http://trueai.io/careers-
fullstack/)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (65,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 120 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
ekosz
San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Lattice is making performance management software for companies that put their
employees first. Our mission is help companies run better by building great
performance management software. We make it easy for companies to manage their
goals and performance reviews.

We're a young company looking for ambitious engineers to help us build great
product. With both user base and revenue increasing every month - all we need
is you.

Our current stack is React / Redux / Relay on the front-end and GraphQL / Node
on the backend. This role will focus primarily on the front end but ideally
you’d also be comfortable working on all parts of the stack. While existing
Javascript experience is highly desirable, we are truly looking for engineers
who are passionate learners, willing to pick up whatever is necessary along
the way.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/thesourcery/jobs/478290?gh_src=...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/thesourcery/jobs/478290?gh_src=5s7wlc1#.WBj_eeErIws)

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) | Full Time |
ONSITE | New York, NY (NYC)

Narmi is helping the 10,000+ community banks and credit unions in the United
States reinvent themselves with better online and mobile banking. We want to
create a more diverse and engaging financial ecosystem by empowering these
institutions to compete with the top 10 banks that hold almost half of all
deposits in the United States currently.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

We are looking for two great engineers who are interested in joining an early-
stage startup in NYC.

* Full Stack Engineer * Mobile Engineer

You can learn more and apply via email[1] or AngelList[2]

[1] Email published on this page
[https://www.narmitech.com/careers](https://www.narmitech.com/careers)

[2] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better. We're currently hiring:

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us!

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

We're hiring for a number of roles, including a Sr. Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601)

And Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/239178](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/239178)

Come make a difference with us and check out all of our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
ishwarn
Drive Motors (W16) | Director of Growth | San Francisco, CA | Full Time |
ONSITE

If you're a data-driven performance marketing expert, you'd like to level-up
with a product that actually sells itself, and you have experience building
measurable campaigns aimed at prospecting customers, enticing them, and
converting them to leads for our sales department, then we have a great
opportunity for you.

Qualities and Skills We'd Like:

* Experience with email marketing campaigns and drip campaigns, including tools like MailChimp, ExactTarget, Zenprospect, etc

* Experienced with content marketing campaigns and lead generation

* Experienced with retargeting campaigns across platforms

* Familiarity with automotive, SMB, and/or enterprise marketing

* Proficient w/ Facebook Advertising platform

* Proficient w/ Google Adwords, and other search marketing tools

* Driven by data, and sensitive to ROI

* Understand terms like CAC, LTV, and obsessed with optimizing unit economics

To apply, visit [https://angel.co/drive-motors/jobs/157605-director-of-
growth](https://angel.co/drive-motors/jobs/157605-director-of-growth)

------
misterballs
Fillr | Prahran, Australia | Full-time | Onsite (but flexible)

We have a couple of Senior and Junior roles open in our R&D department.

The Senior roles we are looking for full stack engineers who are keen to
tackle unique and interesting problems in our Node backend, client side
JavaScript components, and iOS and/or Android apps. If you are keen on
variety, and maybe enjoy a little bit of natural language processing and
machine learning as well, then you should apply.

The Junior roles we are looking for JavaScript developers who have a solid
knowledge of HTML and all things web, but prefer to work on backend services
rather than pixel pushing front-end CSS.

Fillr is the world's most accurate autofill technology. We are in front of
tens of millions of monthly active users and growing super quick. Our focus is
on helping people young and old transact quickly on mobile to help bridge the
gap between mobile and desktop conversion and make shopping on your mobile
less of a chore.

If you want to help us further advance the state of the art in autofill send
talent@fillr.com an email!

------
asrkennedy
Powster | FULLSTACK JS DEVELOPER | £45-55K | ONSITE: London | FULL TIME |
[http://www.powster.com](http://www.powster.com)

We are looking for a talented full-stack JavaScript Developer to join our
Powster Labs team, building out a brand new product we are launching for movie
discovery called Trailered, which aims to become the number one movie
discovery app for watching trailers and finding cinemas playing these films
near you.

The stack would be using React + node.js. The app would primarily be a web
app, with the potential to build it out natively for Android + iOS in the
future.

Essential Skills:

\- High level knowledge of modern techniques when working with JavaScript ES6
+ HTML5 + CSS3 \- Experience with javascript frameworks, particularly React \-
Experience integrating APIs \- Avid user of Git/Github \- Mobile-first and
responsive web development \- Familiarity with cross-browser and cross-device
performance, issues and tricks \- Knowledge and desire to make the most
performant front-end experiences \- Detail oriented when working from designs
and detailed instructions \- Command line essential

Nice to haves:

\- Experience with React Native and/or other native app development tools \-
Experience leading/self-managing a large-scale product \- Design skills \- UX
experience \- Familiarity with AWS \- Sass/SCSS experience

ABOUT POWSTER: We are a creative agency based out of the London Fields area in
Hackney, with a solid team of 15 people. Our Showtimes Platform powers most of
the major movie websites across the world boasting all the major movie studios
as our clients.

If you're interested please apply at:
[http://hiring.powster.com/](http://hiring.powster.com/)

------
augustflanagan
Babylist - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is
in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a
smart and diverse team of 20. Our users care deeply about our product (read
our App Store reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer: Our front-end is driven by React/Redux, Sass,
Bootstrap, and we recently released a new section of our iOS app powered by
React Native. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 1 designer and our CEO/product manager.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in Javascript and one modern front-end framework.

\- Experience with OOCSS methodologies and an almost unhealthy obsession with
keeping CSS (Sass) clean and scalable.

\- Experience with modern front-end build tools (Babel, Browserify, Webpack,
Gulp, etc).

\- User-obsessed. Once you get to know our users, you deeply empathize and
genuinely like them. You could get on the phone with a user (or their
grandmother) if they were having an issue.

\- You’re opinionated and care intensely about the little details that make a
great user experience.

I'd love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
august[at]babylist.com or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

------
OUD
OfferUp: [https://offerupnow.com/jobs/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/)

|Seattle/Eastside|Onsite|Full-time|Visa Transfer OK

We are changing how people connect to buy and sell locally, and are considered
the largest mobile-only marketplace in the US. Our fast-growing team is hiring
a large number of positions across all organizations.

Our tech includes Python/Django, Java, AWS, iOS (objective-c), Android
(native/java), Apache Airflow, Apache Spark, Apache Avro, Docker, Linux,
PostgreSQL, among others.

We are a team of passionate and driven individuals who care deeply about the
work we're doing. We have raised over $210M in funding from a number of great
investors, and are now valued at over $1B. We are committed to continuing to
improve the OfferUp experience for our users, and removing friction from
mobile, local, commerce.

If interested, please check out our jobs page and apply
([https://offerupnow.com/jobs/](https://offerupnow.com/jobs/))!

------
jmpz
Pandora | Oakland, CA | Full Time - Onsite | Pandora has a great opportunity
for seasoned engineers with several years of diverse experience, and a passion
for learning and applying new technical knowledge. You should have outstanding
analytical and programming skills, with a deep understanding of large-scale
application development. You should have a track record of building robust,
scalable, multithreaded applications.

As a member of our highly motivated team you should be dedicated to excellence
and have a strong sense of personal responsibility. You place a high value on
automated testing and have experience writing your own unit, integration, and
acceptance tests.

At Pandora, we're a unique collection of engineers, musicians, designers,
marketers, and world-class sellers with a common goal: to enrich lives by
delivering effortless personalized music enjoyment and discovery. People—the
listeners, the artists, and our employees—are at the center of our mission and
everything we do. Actually, employees at Pandora are a lot like the service
itself: bright, eclectic, and innovative. Collaboration is the foundation of
our workforce, and we’re looking for smart individuals who are self-motivated
and passionate to join us. Be a part of the engine that creates the soundtrack
to life. Discover your future at Pandora!

We have two open positions on our Ad Yield team, where we are working with
Java, Hive/Hadoop, MemSQL, and React to build an Ad Analytics platform. Sr.
Software Engineer (Fullstack - Java):
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ooYb4fwl](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ooYb4fwl)
Sr. Software Engineer (Fullstack - Big Data, ETL):
[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ozOo3fwy](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=ozOo3fwy)

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK | Recruiting
Process: Phone Call to Tech Screen to Onsite to Offer (Usually takes about a
week from initial phone call to offer)

Multiple open positions:

Senior Software Engineer Full Stack - (Meteor, React.js, Node.js, Docker)

Senior Software Engineer Data - (DynamoDB, Java, Golang, AWS)

Senior Software Engineer Front End - (Javascript, CSS3, HTML5) (Contract
position OK)

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Work on a tech stack that includes the
latest technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, and Big Query. - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment. - Be inspired by talking
to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)
We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
rana@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
browseatwork
San Francisco / London | TokBox | Developers: DevOps, C++/media, Full Stack
Solutions Engineer (SF based) | Business development - technology companies
(London-based)

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox makes it easy for developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more
into their applications and websites. We build a WebRTC-powered platform and
SDKs, and have great clients from individual developers to massive players in
tech, entertainment, education, and many other industries (customers include
Mozilla, the Minerva Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double
Robotics, and Fox Sports). We've been doing real-time communications for over
8 years - first powered by flash, and now WebRTC. We were acquired by
Telefonica 4 or so years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has
helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the atmosphere and people make this place
where I work. It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled.
We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and
benefits, relaxed, enjoyable environment!

We're looking for engineers and business development folk. If you know DevOps,
C++/media processing, or how to create custom solutions to client problems
with 2+ of web, iOS, and Android, learn more in the links below. Or, if you
you're in bd and want to work in London with technology companies, learn more
below.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

------
jkent
Xihelm | London, UK | Computer Vision Engineer | ONSITE

Xihelm is reinventing how city infrastructure is managed using our Artificial
Intelligence and Computer Vision platform. We now improve maps using the
visual world. And that's just the beginning.

Xihelm has received substantial investment from Entrepreneur First and others.
We were invited to pitch at Facebook and at the Home Office. Other
achievements include winning a Greater London Authority competition for smart
cities and having real enterprise customers.

We are starting to tackle interesting research projects in the field of deep
learning. Do you love machine learning as much as we do? Like to implement
state-of-the art research papers? Think creatively? Like challenges?

We work woth Python, C++, SQL, Theano, Tensorflow, Keras ... and you can be
employee #2.

If you think you fit, please reach out via
[https://angel.co/xihelm/jobs/181032-deep-learning-
engineer](https://angel.co/xihelm/jobs/181032-deep-learning-engineer) \- or
jamesofkent [at] gmail

------
chaghalibaghali
Brightcove / Zencoder (YC 2010) | London | ONSITE | Full-Time | Go (Golang)

<< Email address is in my profile >> / Apply at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XV6diwY)

We're currently looking for Software Engineers of all levels for our video
ingestion & delivery team based in Covent Garden (London).

Our platform enables Brightcove customers to upload videos, ingest them and
prepare them for delivery on multiple channels. Fluency up and down the stack
and good operational knowledge of scalable platforms in the cloud will serve
you well in this role.

We are looking for smart, creative, collaborative and fun people who have a
desire to work in a fast paced environment building scalable cloud based
services for video processing and streaming.

Requirements:

\- Experience in Go is a plus, but we're also happy to train people.

\- All our products run in AWS. So experience using AWS cloud services (S3,
SQS, SNS, SWF, EMR etc.) is a plus.

\- Need to be comfortable working with Linux and have a good understanding of
OS internals.

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126| SUNNYVALE, CA| FULL-TIME | ON-SITE

AMAZON LAB126 IS HIRING FOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPMENT ENGINEERS (JAVA). Amazon
Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs and
engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create?

The Role:

As a software development engineer, you will:

Design, develop and implement internal tools of hardware engineering systems
Work with new technologies to bring exceptional user experience Be responsible
for software design and architecture Deliver investigation plans and reports,
architectural documents, design specs, software and firmware source code, and
build scripts Perform tasks including debug, bring-up, prototype and
production software development Collaborate with both software and hardware
engineering teams

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
PortablePower
Portable Power Innovations|Santa Clara, CA|ON-SITE|Full-time|Battery
Management System Engineer|Mechanical Automation Engineer |Mechanical Design
Engineer

Company: www.ppinnovations.com , Early stage startup

Mission: Empowering the EV Revolution by providing state-of-the-art and cost-
effective battery solutions to enable the proliferation of electric vehicles.

What we offer: If you’re looking to build exciting new products , and want to
work with focused and fearless individuals in a collaborative place, we
welcome you to join us.

Open Positions: Battery Management System Engineer -
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=battery+management+system+en...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=battery+management+system+engineer&jk=f0aec374e80564ff&_ga=1.55047403.1712854032.1474925480)

Mechanical Automation Engineer –
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=mechanical+automation+engine...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=mechanical+automation+engineer&jk=25e91fc7afa148c5&_ga=1.67581905.1712854032.1474925480)

Mechanical Design Engineer –
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=mechanical+design+engineer&j...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=mechanical+design+engineer&jk=9a54516d5eb396a5&_ga=1.67581905.1712854032.1474925480)

Interview Process: Screening interview with cofounders | on-site with
additional team members if you pass screening | Make offer

Apply: Email resumes or questions directly to annie.lau@ppinnovations.com or
apply on [http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Portable-Power-
Innovations/jobs](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Portable-Power-Innovations/jobs)

------
zazi
ReferralCandy | Singapore | Onsite | Full time | Front end + Full stack
Engineers

ReferralCandy helps ecommerce stores increase sales by getting shoppers to
refer their friends. Our SaaS app accelerates word-of-mouth referrals for
online stores around the world.

We are currently hiring for the following positions: \- Backend engineer
(ideally Ruby developer - [https://angel.co/referralcandy/jobs/83839-mid-
senior-fullsta...](https://angel.co/referralcandy/jobs/83839-mid-senior-
fullstack-engineer)) \- Frontend engineer (Javascript/React -
[https://angel.co/referralcandy/jobs/84624-mid-level-
frontend...](https://angel.co/referralcandy/jobs/84624-mid-level-frontend-
engineer))

Generally, we have a phone/in-person interview with a co-founder, followed by
a technical screener exercise, and a onsite to meet the team (half a day to
one day).

If you’re interested, drop us a line at zachc+hn at referralcandy dot com

------
johmathe
Bay Labs - San Francisco (Union Square)

Bay Labs is at the forefront of bringing deep learning advances to critical
unsolved healthcare problems. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care, addressing the largest cause
of death in the US. The Bay Labs team brings diverse expertise to the problem
of diagnosing and managing heart disease, with leaders in machine learning,
visual neuroscience, robotics, and physics. We have teamed up with a network
of world class clinical and academic advisors and made remarkable progress in
a very short period of time. Current investors in Bay Labs are recognized
leaders in venture capital.

1\. We wish to find a versatile engineer, who can demonstrate a capability to
scientifically develop, benchmark, and validate a wide variety of deep neural
network architectures for the purpose of extracting clinically-relevant
knowledge from medical images.

2\. We are hiring to fill a role that blends data pipeline architect and site
reliability engineer. Site Reliability Engineering (SRE) is what you get when
you treat operations as if it’s a software problem. If you are a software
engineer at heart with ops experience and want to work some craft on deep
learning, this role is for you.

[http://baylabs.io](http://baylabs.io)
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/01/28/bay-labs-
laun...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/01/28/bay-labs-launches-to-
bring-artificial-intelligence-to-ultrasounds/)

email: jobs@baylabs.io site:
[https://jobs.lever.co/baylabs](https://jobs.lever.co/baylabs) crafts: python,
C++11 VISA ONSITE

------
slsii
Eden Health | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | Full Stack Developer

[http://getedenhealth.com](http://getedenhealth.com)

Eden Health makes it possible for companies to provide a concierge physician
for all of their employees.

We are building consumer-grade software to make it easier for patients to
communicate with their doctor and for clinicians to spend time focusing on
their patients -- rather than dealing with billing and other administrative
work.

We're looking for a full-stack developer who is interested in joining a small
team (with big ambitions) to help build our product from the ground up. You
will have flexibility and control over our tech stack. You will work closely
with our doctors, nurses, patients, and the founding team to develop our
technology products that have a direct impact on the health and happiness of
our patients and their families.

Current tech stack: Node.js, React.js, Swift, (Java upcoming)

If you're interested or have questions, please email scott@getedenhealth.com

Keywords: JavaScript, fullstack, NYC, iOS, Android, healthcare

------
dorsma
Startgrid | Burlingame, CA | ONSITE

Software Engineer - Data Services

Startgrid is a SaaS platform to build & manage Innovation Networks. Our
clients are Enterprise F500 companies.

The Software Engineer for Data Services (GoLang, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, AWS)
will be creating the core data services layer from the ground up. The right
candidate will be security conscious with a proven ability to deliver data
processing systems that scale. If you’re looking for an exciting position at
an early stage startup developing Enterprise Grade API’s and Big Data
Processing Pipelines for Data Integration, Realtime Analytics, and Machine
Learning, this may be a great position for you!

We have a small but talented team with a collaborative, friendly working
dynamic located in a nice office in Burlingame. If you’re passionate about
startups, entrepreneurship, and building really awesome technology, we’d love
to hear from you!

If you’re interested and think you’re a good fit, please shoot us an email at
engrjobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about yourself and what you’re
looking for.

------
sb8244
SalesLoft [http://salesloft.com](http://salesloft.com) | rails angular |
Atlanta, GA | Full-time | On-site

SalesLoft is the application of record for sales development organizations. We
help sales people manage their outbound processes at large scales, and try to
do so in a way that allows sales people to express sincerity and empathy.

SalesLoft is a culture-first company and we very much value positive,
supportive, and self-starting candidates / employees.

We are looking for full stack software engineers, although that doesn't mean
that you would need to come being extremely knowledgeable in both front-end
and back-end development. Some of our employees are stronger on one or the
other but looking to grow. We also have some positions open for other roles in
our engineering organization (basically any role you can think of, we're
probably hiring in some capacity).

Feel free to shoot me an email with your resume, LinkedIn URL, and GitHub
account if you are interested. My email is steve@salesloft.com

------
sudostealthmode
Stealth mode enterprise software company | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite

We are building an enterprise software company that will define how the next
generation of how knowledge workers get stuff done. Unlike traditional
enterprise software, our software has artificial intelligence and messaging at
its core, not as a bolt on. We have started 5 companies, 3 of which were
acquired by public companies while the remaining 2 are vibrant private
businesses. Backed by Sand Hill road VCs, our investor group includes world's
leading AI experts and F50 CIOs.

We are looking for founding engineers to join us on this journey. You will
play a pivotal role in defining and shaping the product, working with early
customers and lighthouse partners, and other key aspects of building the
company. Send us an email at work@bannertech.co

Software Engineer, Machine Learning * building data pipelines to
acquire/crawl, clean and maintain data for model building, as well as
productionizing ML models * ML toolkits like Scikit Learn, Apache Spark MLlib,
H2O, Aerosolve or Apache Mahout * developing on the Linux platform with
languages like Java/Scala, Python, or C++ * prior experience working with Open
source software or having contributed to it * familiarity with deep learning
algorithms and frameworks like TensorFlow, Theano, Keras or Torch As a bonus,
if you have some experience with NLP frameworks like SpaCY, Gensim or NLTK

Software Engineer, Platform * built high performance, fault tolerant, scalable
backend services in the past * familiarity with building and integrating with
API based platforms and have an understanding of REST and RPC based systems *
experience with SQL and noSQL databases (like PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra and
HBase) * developing on the Linux platform with languages like Java/Scala,
Python, or C++ * hands-on experience with IaaS systems like AWS, GCE or
Microsoft Azure.

------
brown4
Endgame is delivering the next generation of Security Intelligence & Analytics
(SIA). Our core capabilities use data science and cutting-edge technology to
give our federal and commercial customers real-time visibility across their
digital domains, and our ecosystem of applications use that insight to solve a
wide array of security problems. Endgame allows you to see what others can’t,
and to take control of your connected world.

Senior Back-end Engineer (DC or SF)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=ozlA3f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=ozlA3fwh)
\- Solid experience using Python and relational databases to make web
applications - Familiarity with queuing systems like RabbitMQ/AMQP, Kafka,
ActiveMQ, AWS SQS, ZeroMQ, etc. \- Knowledge of HTTP and ability to make a
RESTful web application \- Experience using Linux and developing applications
that run on Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS, etc) \- Familiarity with search servers
like ElasticSearch or SOLR - Experience with service oriented architecture,
micro services and containerization \- Experience with or desire to learn
golang

Senior Vulnerability Researcher (Remote)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=oZpV3f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=oZpV3fw6)

Senior DevOps Engineer (DC)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=or2Q2f...](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?m=nsiojAww&j=or2Q2fw5)

Or checkout [https://www.endgame.com/career-
openings](https://www.endgame.com/career-openings) and email me if anything
looks interesting jbrown[@]endgame.com

------
harrylepotter
Geli | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Python Engineer, Senior Java Engineer |
Renewable energy Imagine a world where there is less reliance on non-renewable
power. A world where you source your electricity from your neighbors rather
than from power stations hundreds of miles away. A world where software makes
the best possible use of the solar, wind and battery storage available. This
is Geli’s vision - the “Internet of Energy(IoEn)”. We're a Series A funded
company expanding our Engineering team from San Francisco, CA into Australia
and are looking to hire 2 engineers. Drop us a line if you're fluent in either
Java or Python, have an interest in Machine learning, controls engineering,
IoT technology, and most importantly a passion for renewable energy! Learn
more at:
[http://www.geli.net/about/careers/](http://www.geli.net/about/careers/) or
feel free to contact me directly at: ben[~at~]geli.net

------
jackm
Duolingo | Android Engineer | Full Time | Pittsburgh, PA

====================================================================

 __ _Email jack [at] duolingo dot com for details_ __

====================================================================

An Android expert who will help millions of people learn on a mobile device.

Duolingo software engineers develop next-generation education technology that
changes how over 120 million people around the world learn. We’re looking for
engineers who bring fresh ideas from all areas in computer science, including
natural language processing, machine learning, large-scale system design, and
iOS & Android mobile app development.

As an Android software engineer, you will work on a specific project critical
to Duolingo’s needs, with opportunities to switch teams and projects as our
fast-paced startup grows and evolves. You will develop applications primarily
in Java and using the Android SDK.

We need our engineers to be versatile, display leadership qualities and be
enthusiastic to tackle new problems across the full-stack as we continue to
innovate.

------
sangita_webyog
Newton Mail | CloudMagic Inc. ([https://newtonhq.com](https://newtonhq.com)) |
Bangalore, India | Android Developer | Full-time | ONSITE

About Us:

Newton (earlier CloudMagic) app is a step towards modernizing email. Since
it’s launch in the fall of 2013, it has reached more than three million
people. CloudMagic is top rated on both iOS and Android, has been written
about by WSJ and TIME, and has won the Internet's highest honor - The Webbys.

We are looking out for full-time exceptional Android Developers who will
translate designs and wireframes into high-quality, reusable and reliable code
to take our award-winning email app, Newton (earlier CloudMagic) to new
heights. The position is based out of Bangalore.

Key qualities we are looking for:

\- 2 - 3 years of Android experience (preferably from a Product based Company)

\- Strong understanding of Data Structures and Algorithms

\- Exceptional CS fundamentals

\- Strong knowledge of Android SDK, different versions of Android, and how to
deal with different screen sizes.

\- Familiarity with RESTful APIs to connect Android applications to back-end
services

\- Strong knowledge of Android UI design principles, patterns, and best
practices

Interview process would be 1 phone screening, 2 online challenges followed by
onsite interviews on technical know-how and behavioral questions about your
experience.

Interested candidates can upload your resume along with links to your apps and
salary expectations here:
[https://cloudmagic.com/k/careers/description/AD_AndroidDevel...](https://cloudmagic.com/k/careers/description/AD_AndroidDeveloper?refcode=hn)

------
bwwinthehouse
Fighting Cancer | Freenome | South San Francisco, CA | Full-time Front-end and
Back-end | [http://www.freenome.com/](http://www.freenome.com/) We are a
startup developing an early cancer and general health test by using machine
learning on sequenced cell-free DNA. It is a breathtaking science which is
just now being discovered through the convergence of novel machine learning
methods and the proliferation of inexpensive DNA sequencing. Our next step is
a critical inflection point as we work to spread our technology through a
beautiful consumer product and scale our scientific infrastructure to an
unprecedented scale. If we succeed, we can drastically improve humanity's
fight against cancer through detection at an early, curable state. For this to
work, we need great engineers at all levels of the stack who can take complete
ownership of what they build. Message me at brandon.white@freenome.com for
more information.

------
HugoMelo
Freshly ([https://freshly.com](https://freshly.com)) | NYC, New York + Arizona
| Full-Time | On-site

At Freshly, we’re pioneering the most convenient way for people to eat
healthy, delicious, ready-made meals.

What we're looking for
([https://jobs.lever.co/freshly](https://jobs.lever.co/freshly),
[https://angel.co/freshly-1](https://angel.co/freshly-1)),

specifically, we need:

\- Ruby on Rails developers ([https://angel.co/freshly-1/jobs/147186-full-
stack-software-e...](https://angel.co/freshly-1/jobs/147186-full-stack-
software-engineer))

\- visual designers ([https://angel.co/freshly-1/jobs/147837-visual-
designer](https://angel.co/freshly-1/jobs/147837-visual-designer))

If you're interested, reach out with questions or your background info to
(china@freshly.com).

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Triage Engineer, Server | Full-Time | Base
+ Pre-IPO stock Options

We're looking for a versatile, fast learner for a Triage Engineer position on
our Core Server team. This is a very challenging position, with huge growth
potential. This team builds and maintains tools, infrastructure and processes
to improve the development process and release quality of MongoDB. Part of
their mandate is to troubleshoot user-reported problems and report bugs back
to the the Server development team, so those bugs get fixed in future
releases.

The ideal candidate will have strong troubleshooting skills with a background
in Linux Systems Administration, experience supporting back-end services, and
scripting/development skills for tooling and automation.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/459843](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/459843)

------
InnovateCareers
US: DC, VA, CA, SD, LA and REMOTE | Innovate! Inc | FT, Benefits

More Than a Consulting Company For over 14 years, Innovate! has provided
results-driven solutions to solve mission critical problems through
innovation.

As an 8(a) certified, woman and minority owned “green” small business,
Innovate! guarantees our full commitment to success. We provide expertise in
Business Consulting, Geospatial, Information Technology, and Cloud Advisory
services.

\---> Current open positions:

Network Engineer, Mid-Level Software Engineer / Web Developer, Cyber Security
Remediator / Systems Administrator, Geospatial Software Developer Sioux Falls,
SD - (EROS SITE)

Civil Engineer Ft. Polk, LA

SharePoint Developer, Cloud Advisory Services Remote

Salesforce Developer, Cloud Advisory Services Remote

GIS Analyst/Developer - R9 San Francisco, CA

Questions? careers@innovateteam.com

Otherwise all are encouraged to apply direclty on our website:
[https://innovateteam.secure.force.com/InnovatePublicJobBoard](https://innovateteam.secure.force.com/InnovatePublicJobBoard)

Kind regards! Janaina, Recruiter

------
flyingclimber
Nylas | San Francisco | Engineer | Full-time | On site

We're building a new email platform here at Nylas. Over 30TB of data, AWS
stack built on top of Python & Flask. Front end stack on ElectronJS, and
React.

Looking for engineers who love tough scaling challenges, open source, and
working with lots of data.

* Infrastructure - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a43900)

* NodeJS - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f48...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f4857d0)

Some of our recent writings:

* [https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/](https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/)

* [https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/](https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/)

------
imilligan
Bidvine | Waterloo, ON, Canada | Onsite |
[https://www.bidvine.com/](https://www.bidvine.com/)

At Bidvine we’re tackling a huge problem: trying to make hiring trusted local
service professionals ridiculously easy. The path to this goal is littered
with startups and invested capitol.

For us though, so far, so good. We launched in early 2015 and have seen great
growth numbers, but we’re just getting started. We need you to help us keep
building and growing.

If you want to be one of the first single-digit members of the technical team
and help build something massive, growing your career in lock-step with the
business, then visit www.bidvine.com to see if you’re excited about what we’re
doing.

(You’ll see that we live in the UK right now, build we build our tech in
Canada.)

Available Positions: Full-stack Developer - Frontend Engineer - Android
Developer - QA Engineer

Our stack: Ember, NodeJS, Postgres, Heroku

Apply directly at: [https://angel.co/bidvine](https://angel.co/bidvine).

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~20) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
sergeisorokin
Discord | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time | Hiring for all Engineering
Roles

[https://discordapp.com/](https://discordapp.com/)

We're reinventing the way that people communicate while playing PC games.
Discord is kind of like Skype / Slack except it has a lot less of the CPU
grinding code that messes up your framerate, even when you’re in a team with
40,000 other people. We are well funded (greylock+benchmark!) and growing
incredibly fast.

It turns out growing this fast means there's a giant pile of work sitting in
the middle of the room. Stuff gets thrown on top faster than we can take it
off. And the pile stinks.

So we're hiring for these roles below:

\- Sr. App Developer

\- Sr. Server Engineer

\- Sr. Android Developer

\- Sr. Data Engineer

\- Full-Stack Engineer

\- Sales Engineer

\- Marketing Associate/Partnerships

\- Marketing Associate/Community & Events

\- Staff Accountant

More:
[https://discordapp.com/company#join](https://discordapp.com/company#join)

If you don’t see a role but are interested anyway - just send me a message, as
I’m sure we will be hiring for All The Things™ soon enough.

Our stack runs primarily on GCP (and some AWS) and includes JS/React/Flux,
Elixir/Erlang, Python, Cassandra, Redshift and Redis with a few others like
C++ mixed in as needed.

If you love games and want to work with a passionate team - let me know:
sergei [at] discordapp [dot] com | If you really must, there’s also plain
vanilla jobs@discordapp.com … it goes to my Discord anyway.

------
wuntee
Square: Product security. Full time. ONSITE, San Francisco.

Product security manager / engineer:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/93848374-product-
secu...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/93848374-product-security-
engineer)

Interview process: Call with recruiter, call with manager, in-person / onsite,
offer.

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Full Stack Senior
Software Engineer (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, redshift) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

At DataKitchen we help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are
tasked with delivering both original insight and production analytics. At
DataKitchen we have created the world’s first company focused on enabling
Agile Analytic Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic
Operations product and consulting services to build, operate, train and
transfer an Agile Analytic Environment. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock options will be part of the package.

Customer Success Engineer (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS, docker)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
TechLynz
Whisper is Venice, CA is looking to make some key hires to our engineering
team. [http://whisper.sh/jobs](http://whisper.sh/jobs)

Whisper has over 30M monthly active users and a multi-channel distribution
platform for it's curated and branded content, which reaches over 250M people
each month. Whisper is used in over 187 countries, and 70% of the US internet
sees Whispers each month.

Current Openings: Senior Data Scientist, Senior Data Scientist-Computer
Vision, Web Developers (Full Stack and Server), Senior Android Engineer,
Senior iOS Engineer

To learn more about our open positions please email Lyndsey@Whisper.sh

Feel free to learn more about our data science efforts involving content
moderation from this article from FastCompany:
[https://www.fastcompany.com/3058148/startup-
report/whispers-...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3058148/startup-
report/whispers-master-of-content-moderation-is-a-machine)

------
peter_neuranet
Senior Software Engineer @ Neuranet |
[https://flexitive.com](https://flexitive.com) | Toronto, Canada | Onsite/Full
time

We're a small engineering team building the future of HTML5 content creation.
Our browser-based design product (Flexitive) allows designers to build content
~once~ and have it look great on any screen. We are primarily Javascript (ES6)
based. Angular and React on the frontend, Node on the backend.

We're looking for a senior software engineer, ideally with good knowledge of
the latest browser tech and experience building complicated content for a
range of browsers/devices/screen sizes. Prior startup experience is a big
plus.

Apply via our Indeed posting and mention HN:
[http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer+team...](http://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer+team+lead+downtown&jk=2b0999b916da1ebb&_ga=1.179737702.391476821.1476216673)

~~~
timmyrs
Waiting on flexitive.com for more than 4 seconds - Compress your images.

~~~
thaibeouu
Second that.

------
GrokNet
Raytheon COI | Annapolis Junction, MD | ONSITE | Kernel Dev & Vulnerability
Research

Raytheon Centers of Innovation is a small research and development group
focused on low level security topics for U.S. government customers.

We are hiring people with expertise in kernel development, vulnerability
research, software analysis, and system emulation/virtualization.

Generalists and specialists welcome. We are looking for c/c++, OS internals,
assembly, and other low level expertise on a wide variety of platforms.

We hope candidates find our interview questions to be thought provoking, but
we don’t ask brain teasers or tricks. This is a chance to have a dialog with
our team, and we hope you will enjoy it!

Similar positions exist in other locations including Indialantic, FL;
Ballston, VA; Dulles, VA; San Antonio, TX; Austin, TX; Greenville, SC;
Huntsville, AL; and Augusta, GA.

U.S. Citizenship is required and applicants must meet the requirements to
obtain and maintain a government security clearance.

If you are interested please e-mail us at SecurityResearch@Raytheon.com

------
dkoston
Help.com | Austin, TX | on-site or remote | Sr Node Developer

Love node? Hate terrible customer service experiences? Come work with two Node
CTC members and a bunch of other smart and experienced engineers at Help.com.

Present day customer service experiences show that customer service software
isn't providing companies with the tools they need to deliver great
experiences. With all the data a company knows about its customers, contacting
customer service should be smooth sailing rather than "what's your account
number?" and "hang on for 3 minutes while I look that up".

Help us elevate customer service and get thousands of people off the chat,
ticket, or call minutes faster.

Tech highlights: Node, Kubernetes, Docker, golang, microservices, React,
Redux, and a CTO who helped build cPanel and many projects at CloudFlare.

[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/ea972c24-982c-4724-bb4a-11cdf...](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com/ea972c24-982c-4724-bb4a-11cdf39c262d)

------
kvarela
Backend Engineers, All Levels | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Full-Time
| On-site
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire some backend
engineers from mid level to senior to lead (engineering manager).

Our stack is Python, Go, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, Spark, …

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
emilong
Haus | [https://haus.com/](https://haus.com/) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME

We’re a small, well-funded, early stage startup tackling the $50B+ market of
residential real estate looking to bring on our third engineer.

Node backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer who is excited about a collaborative,
inclusive environment to produce high-quality code. Learn more about our
technical thoughts and approach on our eng blog here:
[https://engineering.haus.com](https://engineering.haus.com)

[https://haus.com/job?id=245327](https://haus.com/job?id=245327)

You can see the requirements in the link above, but here are a few non-
requirements:

* Identification with a particular gender, race, or national origin.

* Sharing the same hobbies or beliefs as the other members of the team.

* A certain level of activity on a Github account.

* A minimum reputation level on StackOverflow.

------
secfirstmd
Security First | [https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org) |
Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Android Developer (Umbrella App)

Are you a developer that wants to work on a exciting new human rights project
that can save lives every day?

We build open source technology that helps some of the most courageous human
rights defenders and journalists in the world stay safe.

We are looking for an experienced Android Developer who shares our passion to
work on our app ("Umbrella"). We recently launched our first version and are
now looking to increase our small team to build out it's features and
functionality.

You will be an Android Developer who: * Cares about human rights

* Has made a native Android app from scratch

* Some experience with interacting with web services

* Knows how to use SQLite to access data (we use ORMLite for with SQLCipher support)

* Understands using support libraries to support older versions

* Has a strong understanding of security

Apply to jobs@secfirst.org Job is Dublin, Ireland based though for exceptional
candidates, remote may be considered.

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | San Francisco | ONSITE | Front End + Full Stack Engineer

[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/106504-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/106504-front-end-developer)
[https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/modsy/jobs/184657-software-engineer)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D art and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture in your own
home before you buy it. Our product is brought to life by a diverse and
talented team of engineers, artists, designers and creators.

We do a phone/in-person interview with the Head of Engineering (me), followed
by a coding exercise, and then one day in office to meet the team.

Drop us a line at jobs@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
swastikbihani
Simility | Hyderabad, India | INR 7,00,000 - INR 14,00,000 | ONSITE |
www.simility.com

Started by ex-Googlers in both Silicon Valley and India - Simility uses Big
Data and Machine Learning to fight the most sophisticated fraud across various
industry verticals. We're well funded via top tier VC firms like Accel
Partners and Trinity Ventures

We're hiring for multiple positions

1\. Front End Engineer -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/210131680](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/210131680)

2\. Sr. Support Engineer -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/211843934](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/211843934)

3\. Software Development Engineer In Test (SDET) -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/211843964](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/211843964)

------
ncbk12
NextChapter | Columbus, Ohio | Onsite | Full-time Full Stack Lead Software
Engineer (Ruby on Rails / Angular.js)

NextChapter ([http://www.nextchapterbk.com/](http://www.nextchapterbk.com/))
is a web application for attorneys to prepare, manage and file bankruptcy
cases online. “Turbotax for Bankruptcy Attorneys.” We are seeking a Lead
Software Engineer with focus on Ruby on Rails / Angular.js to join the team in
Columbus, Ohio. This is an opportunity to the lead engineer at a rising legal
tech startup, take on a lot of responsibly and play a substantial role in the
future of the company. We make sure that our early team members are well
compensated in salary, equity, benefits and work-life balance. We also offer a
free gym membership, generous and flexible vacation policy with paid holidays
off, the technology to do your job successfully and an energetic work
environment with our small team.

Current stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgresql, Javascript, Coffeescript, Angular.js

Our ideal candidate will have the following skills:

    
    
      • Extensive experience in developing web applications
      • Dedication to creating quality, maintainable code
      • Compassion for the end user and an eye for design
      • Experience developing REST APIs to serve web clients
      • Firm grasp on object oriented analysis and design
      • Passion for discovering new ways to solve problems
    

We try to keep our interview process straightforward: online code challenge
(<1 hr), 1-2 phone screens (< 1 hr) and an on-site interview (<2 hrs).

For more information:
[http://nextchapterbk.com/jobs/](http://nextchapterbk.com/jobs/)

TO APPLY: Please tell us your story and share with us why you want to be part
of the NextChapter Team. Email jobs(at)nextchapterbk(dot)com. Thanks!

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Onsite | Frontend: Modular CSS + Javascript | Full-time

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity (almost bay-area after-
tax salary). Ginetta is a boutique web agency specialized in human-centered
design and development. We build websites and mobile apps that set new
standards in user experience.

The experiences we create are fast, simple and beautiful. While we focus on
the user, we talk business: Through our work, we help our clients thrive in a
connected world.

We value people over deadlines. We offer a respectful, creative and result-
oriented environment in which you can perform at your highest level. We work
hard, sweat the details, and celebrate our progress with drinks at the end of
the week.

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), you are responsible for
building large web applications. You will design and implement clean and
robust client side architectures. You will work with a team of remarkably
talented and dedicated designers, researchers and developers to help our
clients define and meet their project goals.

Your code reflects your consideration for both end users and fellow
developers. You are familiar with the latest web technologies, such as node,
angular, grunt, bower, karma, protractor, selenium, sass and git. You are
passionate about the web but find value in life beyond the screen. You feel
comfortable working with a small team in a fast-paced environment.

We value potential over experience. We expect you to be honest, smart and
daring. You see feedback as an opportunity to grow. You are keen to learn and
eager to succeed.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to: jobs@ginetta.tech

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a distributed column-store time series database?
Crafting a sleek, intuitive front-end? Evangelizing a breakthrough approach to
network intelligence? This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic,
rapidly growing San Francisco-based startup.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data SaaS for
network traffic visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via web portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack.

In our first 15 months on the market we've landed 70+ customers including:
Shopify, Pandora, DailyMotion, Yelp, Box, Neustar, Instart Logic, Cisco,
Appnexus, and University of Washington plus top carriers, telcos, and hosting
providers.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the frontend we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
kibaekr
OnboardIQ (YC S15) | [https://onboardiq.com/](https://onboardiq.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | Frontend & Backend Engineers, Data Scientist | On-site |
Fulltime

OnboardIQ is a hiring automation platform for companies employing lots of
hourly workers — think delivery companies, retail, call centers, and service
marketplaces. We went through Y Combinator’s batch last summer (S15), raised a
$3.3m seed round, and we’ve grown tremendously in the past year.

On the surface, we're a b2b software tool. Underneath the hood, we've
collected approx. million applicants by serving as the backend that processes
every single one of our customer's hourly-workforce applicants, and we've
started to build algorithms that can predict hire rates and retention of
applicants in a service economy that is characterized by unpredictable labor.

Our stack is in Ruby on Rails + React.

Ping me at keith [at] onboardiq.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line!

------
imp
RVshare | Akron, OH | Onsite | QA Engineer

RVshare is a profitable, growing startup in Northeast Ohio. Founded in 2014,
RVshare is the “Airbnb for RVs.” In a short amount of time, we have quickly
become the largest peer-to-peer RV marketplace online, powering thousands of
trips every year. Our mission is to empower RV owners to provide great RV
rental experiences. We strive to make RV travel more seamless and accessible
to renters everywhere. We are looking for self-driven people who want to help
us make the most of the many opportunities ahead of us. Our friendly, flexible
work environment and amazing benefits show our commitment toward our
employees.

Job Description

Our small development team is looking for our first QA engineer to take charge
of documenting requirements, writing acceptance criteria, and validating
tests. We follow an agile test-driven development process, and we need a
motivated QA engineer to help ensure that quality is built into our product
along every step of the way.

As a QA engineer at RVshare, you will be given a large amount of
responsibility. You will be entrusted to get out ahead of bugs before they
happen and ask thoughtful questions to ensure the product is well built. You
will work with the product designer and developers to create an appropriate
test plan and then execute that test plan. You will also triage bugs as they
are reported by the support team and write steps to reproduce each issue.

Our technology stack is a combination of PHP and Ruby on Rails, and we’re
moving toward becoming 100% built on Ruby on Rails. We use Github for
repository hosting, Circle CI for continuous integration testing, and AWS for
infrastructure.

Full job description: [https://angel.co/rvshare/jobs/185834-quality-assurance-
engin...](https://angel.co/rvshare/jobs/185834-quality-assurance-engineer)

------
alexandros
Resin.io | REMOTE | Linux engineers, Security engineers, Backend engineers,
UI/Front-end engineers, Workflow engineers

Resin.io allows IoT developers to push Linux Containers to embedded devices.
See our demo of updating a drone in-flight at DockerCon [1]. We're very
emphatic about our remote culture [2].

The resin.io team is composed of people passionate about quality code, well-
thought out architecture, and great user experience. Etcher.io, a tool we
recently released, is a good example of all those things. Most of our code is
node.js though we're transitioning some parts of the stack to Go.

Some details on the individual roles:

Linux engineers - We're building a minimal OS for embedded devices[3].
Knowledge of Yocto Linux very helpful.

Security engineers - Passionate about building an end-to-end secure code
delivery pipeline, from the cloud to the device, all the way down to the
bootloader and CPU?

Backend engineers - Resin's backend is composed of ~10 node.js microservices,
each with unique challenges.

UI/Front-end engineers - We're passionate about UX, and have a lot of cool
features to build. Most of our UI is in AngularJS but knowledge of other
frameworks a plus. Workflow engineers - Looking for full-stack developers
passionate about optimising the way a remote team works.

If this all sounds interesting, drop us a line at join@resin.io

[1]:
[https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569](https://youtu.be/75vm6rRb6K0?t=1569)
[2]: [https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-
team/](https://resin.io/blog/how-we-run-a-remote-team/) [3]:
[https://github.com/resin-os/](https://github.com/resin-os/)

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers/Data Scientist | San Francisco|
Onsite

Want to build software that connects companies and marketers? LiveRamp is the
leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s largest brands use their data
to improve customer interactions on any channel and device.​ ​We help
marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value from the tools they
use every day.

Our stack: We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role)

We are steadily growing (230 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. We’re looking to grow the engineering team both in our San
Francisco Headquarters.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments.Our employees enjoy a fun office with catered meals, unlimited
PTO, ​an ​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job
perk is our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen
to be great engineers as well.

Check out what we’re all about:

Senior Backend Engineer ([http://grnh.se/afx5wq](http://grnh.se/afx5wq))
Senior Full Stack Engineer ([http://grnh.se/f2la7b](http://grnh.se/f2la7b))
Data Engineer/New Grad ([http://grnh.se/jmgo1f](http://grnh.se/jmgo1f))

​Want to learn more? Email Recruiting@liveramp.com with questions about the
roles and use the links above to apply directly.

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
ahnberg
Spotify | Network Engineer | New York | FULL TIME | ONSITE

We're looking to expand our internal network team at Spotify. My team is
responsible for our global presence in all our offices, our VPN setup as well
as supporting systems. Some travel will be required. We're looking for someone
with prior experience in the field and someone who has worked with multiple
vendors since we have a bit of a mixed stack. We also need the applicant to
have experience with Linux administration and an automation mindset with an
interest in scripting.

Please feel free to reach out to me with any questions you may have at
ahnberg@spotify.com but when reading the application and you feel you're a
fit, please submit your application through the link and not directly in
e-mail to me.

Job ad can be found at:
[https://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/view/oSVc3fwM/](https://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/view/oSVc3fwM/)

------
liangzan
Courex - www.storeviva.com | VP Engineering | Singapore | Full/Flexi-
time/Onsite

# What the company does

Courex is a 7 year old ecommerce logistics company driven by technology. We
help our customers manage their supply chain so they can focus on selling. We
do the following \- last mile delivery \- warehousing \- omnichannel
integration

Our operations is driven by technology. Some interesting stuff \- We run a
hybrid crowd-sourced(uber style) + fixed fleet model. \- We built an automated
parcel dimension measurement machine using Kinect \- We have autonomous robots
coming in 2017 to pick and sort parcels

Experience a different sort of scale. Not bits and bytes, but parcels,
machines and people. Your work affects the real world.

# What the job entails

We are looking for someone to lead the inventory management or omnichannel
products. Our tech stack is Node.js/PHP/Scala/Ruby/Haskell. We allow our
engineers to work from home a few days every week.

# Contact

No formal qualifications needed. Please email zan+scala@courex.com.sg if you
are interested.

------
cstuder
Meteotest | Berne, Switzerland | ONSITE | Full-time or Part-time |
[https://meteotest.ch/firma/offene-
stellen/frontend_entwickle...](https://meteotest.ch/firma/offene-
stellen/frontend_entwickler)

We're looking for a front-end developer (80-100%) at our engineering company.
Our clients are primarily from meteorology and climatology, but our web
development team is doing additional IT projects on their own.

The skills you can help us with: - Profound JavaScript knowledge, ideally with
React - Experience with UX and usability - Know-how of modern CSS - Ideally
some backend knowledge with Python, Flask and Django - Optionally you're
acquainted with technologies like Git, Gitlab CI, LESS, Leaflet, PHP, R, C#,
nginx

We're offering: - Work in a small team with lots of different projects - An
environment you can help develop further - Free choice of OS, editors or IDEs
- Quiet rooms, free fruit

christian.studer@meteotest.ch

------
buckhx
The Infatuation | Software Engineer: Product | NYC ONSITE |
[https://www.theinfatuation.com/](https://www.theinfatuation.com/)

We're looking for a product focused front-end engineer to work directly with
our CTO ([https://medium.com/@buckhx](https://medium.com/@buckhx)) on our
presentation layer. Our users love us and we want to find a clairvoyant to
channel their energy into our products.

We've built out a stable, growing business through our partnerships and have
recently closed an over-subscribed 2.5m Series A with a focus on growing our
engineering team and products.

NYC local required, Full Job Post Here:
[https://theinfatuation.com/careers/18](https://theinfatuation.com/careers/18)

If you're interested feel free to reach out to me directly with your resume at
buck-at-theinfatuation.com. No recruiters please.

------
earnuptalent
EarnUp, a small SF-based Fintech Company is hiring a BACKEND Engineer, FULL
STACK Engineer, and a VP of Engineering!

A little about us: Paying loans sucks. That’s where EarnUp comes in. We offer
our users a convenient payment platform that intelligently syncs with their
income schedules, puts aside extra cash to put towards principal, and puts
them on an accelerated path to living debt-free! Through our platform, we are
able to give peace of mind to anyone holding a loan. Additionally, EarnUp’s
platform ultimately helps the 75% of Americans living paycheck to paycheck
beat the “budgeting game” and become financially sound. Founded by one
Princeton graduate, and a Harvard Law School Graduate, we manage over $600
million in loans each month. growing daily. Come and join our diverse,
passionate, and fun team to help disrupt the $20 trillion debt market we have
today!

If we sound interesting to you, please go ahead and visit earnup.com/careers
to apply today!

------
archgrove
Circles | London, UK (No remote) | Ruby/Swift/Java/JavaScript/React Native

Circles was founded in 2016 with the belief that when it comes to supporting
each other, social networks are the wrong model. Our idea is that an inner
circle of trusted people, empowered with tools that enable them to be more
effective and connected to the individual’s needs is the best model for long
term care. Our first focus is on issues related to mental health.

The full job specs are at
[https://circles.workable.com](https://circles.workable.com), but in brief
we're looking for:

\- A senior backend engineer to work on our (currently) Rails driven API
system, along with the associated operations.

\- A senior mobile engineer to work on our React Native front-ends, which also
have native code components

\- Less senior mobile engineers to work on the React Native/native code front
end systems.

As we're small, everyone will probably do a bit of everything, including
helping to build our "prompting engine": a real time, privacy centric data
analytics platform to give insights to your trusted circle members about your
state.

We're a new company, funded, and pretty tech agnostic. We don't believe in
below market salaries for startups, so you'll be paid at market rate and still
have options for equity. We're also trying to create an environment in line
with our product direction: a supportive group of peers trying to do good work
without damaging ourselves or others. We do remote and on-site work, but can't
really support a totally remote employee, so you'll need to be available in
London a few times a week. Alas, we also can't sponsor visas.

If anyone would like more information than the job specs provide, please just
ping me directly on adam@circles.care.

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco & Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. Product Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Shoot over an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to
you!

------
devonbm
MethodExists Inc. ([https://methodexists.com](https://methodexists.com)) |
Calgary, Canada | Multiple Positions | Full-time | REMOTE

We are a Calgary-based, remotely operated company, with our teams currently
spread over Russia, Spain, the Caribbean and Canada. Our company creates
enterprise-ready fully customizable web applications leveraging a low-code
platform methodology. We have a lot of challenging work in front of us, and
want driven people to join for a new and exciting experience. You will be
empowered by our great processes (continuous integration, test-driven
development, nicely concern-separated codebase, linting, task management in
Phabricator, code reviews, continuous deployment, communication in Slack,
unobtrusive meeting practices, open vacation policy and more) and positive
work culture.

We have successfully delivered solutions for clients in a variety of areas
including energy exploration, operations management, hsse management,
agriculture operations, tourism, risk management and learning systems.

In our next phase, we will be delivering solutions to meet a variety of
technical needs. We will be working to integrate RFID readers for inventory
management, map optimum routes through supply chains and do market analysis,
and build front end interfaces to configure complex systems, among other
projects.

We are hiring the skill sets below, but are open to hear from anyone who
thinks they're a fit or wants to learn more. We are looking to fill some
Canadian roles at the moment, but are also hiring internationally. All jobs
are full time.

Front-End Ninja

Database Gangsta

Security Hacker

Full-Stack Warrior

See more details on the individual postings and apply at
[https://methodexists.com/jobs](https://methodexists.com/jobs)

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit | FT Backend Engineers | SF or Remote (in US only)

We are looking for talented backend engineers eager for a defining role in
building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps *
Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user
information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus
and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated
deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build
the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure
including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous
deployments * Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking
applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or Clojure * At
least 4 years of experience with web applications * Experience building
consumer products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Email: jobs@simplycreditinc.com

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.
www.simplycreditinc.com

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Hello, we’re Aclima. We design and deploy distributed sensor networks for
environmental quality. Our sensor networks generate billions of data points to
reveal actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In
collaboration with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these
insights to improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use
this new body of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving
world. We are looking for smart and passionate engineers to help build, scale,
and improve our platform.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

~~~
runthru
Hi Josh,

I have sent my resume for Embedded Systems Engineer role via the general role
category to Aclima. Let me know if you want to talk.

Thanks.

------
azinman2
Ginger.io | San Francisco | Senior iOS Engineer | Full-time

At Ginger.io our mission is to create a world where everyone can be their best
self. By harnessing the power and convenience of a smartphone, Ginger.io is
able to provide high-quality care to people suffering from anxiety, stress,
and depression.

With Ginger.io, members receive a personalized care plan and the right level
of care based on their needs—from self-management tools and coaching to
therapy and psychiatry. Using information collected from a member’s
smartphone, our care team is able to understand how someone is doing in-
between visits and can reach out proactively to provide support.

We are looking for an experienced iOS Engineer to own development of our
consumer mobile app.

More information + Application:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginger/jobs/15494#.WCPGZxIrKik](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginger/jobs/15494#.WCPGZxIrKik)

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with remote a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also
welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students. We
are interested in solving problems efficiently, and our polyglot architecture
includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

------
d8niel
drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe..).

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
intellegacy
I heard you guys make your interviewees write code for you, then you go ahead
and use that code..

~~~
nikisweeting
I'd rather be exposed to and write product code for an interview, than be
stuck white-boarding unrelated problems the whole day.

~~~
intellegacy
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Interview/DrChrono-Interview-
RVW27...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Interview/DrChrono-Interview-
RVW2714549.htm)

yea you'll be stuck there for 3 days doing unpaid work at hackathon

------
michaelkaminsky
Harry's | New York City | Full-Time ONSITE | Analytics Engineer

We're hiring an analytics engineer to help us create a best-in-class consumer
products analytics function.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/harrys/jobs/478402](https://boards.greenhouse.io/harrys/jobs/478402)

The analytics team builds tools, and you're going to help us build them
better. Analytics teams function best when they have strong infrastructure to
help access their data, automate tedious processes, centralize and share data
cleaning and munging tools, craft documentation, and test their code. All of
these things require technical engineering skill to build and maintain, and
you'll be the voice of technical excellence on the team.

We're working on everything from machine learning to data modeling and
warehousing. There's lots to learn, lots of value to add, and lots of
meaningful ways to impact the business.

------
q_wang
Super Evil Megacorp | San Mateo | Full-Time | Onsite | Software Engineer

[http://www.superevilmegacorp.com/jobs](http://www.superevilmegacorp.com/jobs)

Yes that's our real company name, and we seek to destroy the productivity of
mankind with next-gen games on mobile phones. To us, next-gen means AAA-
quality graphics, AAA-quality gameplay, AAA-quality controls. Our current
project is a game called Vainglory, which is the world's biggest mobile eSport
with teams signed by Team Solomid, Cloud9, Team Secret. Founding team is
extremely technical and we're rolling our own game engine from scratch.
Everyone at the company is obsessed with the game and play everyday, to the
detriment of our own productivity.

We're looking for engineers interested in cracking tough problems in these
areas: Gameplay, Game Engine, Client, Platform. We're mostly C++ in the
frontend and Python in the backend.

~~~
flamedoge
Did I read that right? C++ Frontend, Python Backend?

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Front End, Full Stack, DevOps | ONSITE

    
    
      * Front End - ES6, React, Redux, Webpack
      * Full Stack - Scala, Rails, AWS
      * Tools - Ruby, AWS, Scala, Delivery
    

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, Periscope, and HBO. Our customers rely
on us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

    
    
      * Engineering blog: http://eng.localytics.com
      * Office space: http://bostinno.streetwise.co/all-series/photos-inside-localytics-new-government-center-office-in-boston-1/
      * All open positions: https://www.localytics.com/company/careers/department/?department-id=6967
      * Apply: jobs@localytics.com

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
charlesgo
Alan | Paris | ONSITE, VISA | Full-stack engineers | jobs.alan.eu

We’re Alan, the first new health insurance in France for the past 30 years.

Some info about us: \- [https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-
insurance...](https://blog.alan.eu/alan-the-first-digital-health-insurance-
company-in-france-59351fe3a411) \- [https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-
wants-to-turn-health-...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/alan-wants-to-
turn-health-insurance-into-software-as-a-service/)

We are looking to grow our engineering team (which includes French and
Americans), with people from diverse horizons.

Our process includes a a couple chats with the CTO and an engineer, then a
full day of work with the team at the office in the liveliest neighborhood in
Paris.

Together we can change the way people experience healthcare.

Contact us on jobs.alan.eu or at jobs@alan.eu

------
resalisbury
Sindeo "A better way to get a mortgage" sindeo.com

check out a demo here:
[http://finovate.com/videos/finovatefall-2016-sindeo/](http://finovate.com/videos/finovatefall-2016-sindeo/)

mission driven company improving the mortgage experience. Financing a home is
one of the most important decisions of a consumers financial life. we save our
average customer over $20k during the life of their loan. that's awesome.

Mortgages are a great place to be if you love fintech and want to help out
consumers. Mortgage market is $10 trillion. Student loans, credit cards, auto
loans are all about $1 trillion each. So this is a much bigger space that is
super meaningful.

Looking for:

 __Director of Engineering

 __Senior Full Stack Developer

Jobs page: [https://www.sindeo.com/jobs/](https://www.sindeo.com/jobs/)

Stack: Primarily Django/DRF and Angular.

contact rex.salisbury [at] sindeo.com if interested!

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Unity | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Unity is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to help
us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change within
Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python \- C/C++ \- Java \- Node.js \- Angular \- AWS \- Azure \- Scrum \-
Linux \- Test Automation \- Test Scripting

for multiple positions

\- architects \- developers \- testers \- automation \- devops \- scrum
masters

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
david.glick [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Unity is an enabler for the Teradata DBS, providing capabilities such
as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing and other critical
services that allow customers to get their work done when bad stuff happens.

------
MaxKK
Lisk | [https://lisk.io/](https://lisk.io/) | Full Time | On Site | Berlin,
Germany

Lisk is a platform and framework for JavaScript developers to deploy their own
blockchain and build decentralised applications. We have our own
cryptocurrency LSK, are funded, still have a small number of employees, and we
want to make blockchains mainstream.

* (Senior) Back end developer: NodeJS, Javascript (ES5&ES6), PostgreSQL (PGpromise), Git (Gitflow), Test-driven development, Understanding of P2P networks and cryptography, Bonus: TypeScript

* (Senior) Front end developer: Expert of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5&ES6), and SVG, Advanced knowledge of Angular 1.x / 2, Knowledge of Grunt, NPM, Bower, and Electron, Git (Gitflow)

Feel free to apply with our contact us form
([https://lisk.io/contact_us](https://lisk.io/contact_us)), or reach out
directly: max @ lisk.io

Thanks!

------
scaryclam
EnergyDeck | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite | Intern Data Analyst

[https://www.energydeck.com/blog/article/data-analyst-
intern-...](https://www.energydeck.com/blog/article/data-analyst-intern-role/)

About the role:

At EnergyDeck we deal with a lot of data in all forms - from manual entries to
spreadsheets and automatic meter transmissions. The focus for this role is to
ensure data integrity in spreadsheets and make sure it can be transferred to
our platform. Furthermore, for certain services data needs to be extracted
from our platform and analysed in Excel or R to generate reports or further
insights.

We're looking for someone with strong experience in Excel and data management,
and a drive to turn data into actionable insights for our customers. We’re
looking for at least basic experience with R (or a comparable statistics
package) for more advanced analysis. Ideally you’d be able to document your
work and findings in a human readable manner (aka technical writing skills).

In return for your efforts, you can rest assured that the work you do matters
not just to us and our users, but can really lead to a step change in how
commercial and other buildings are operated. Which in turn drives significant
reductions in costs and environmental impact. Whoever said you can't have
heaps of fun and do a ton of good at the same time?!

Profile summary

    
    
        Very strong excel skills (ie: comfortable with advanced excel automation & manipulation)
        Beginner level ability with R (bonus points for more than that), VBA skills a plus
        Familiarity with producing presentations for data-centric topics
        An interest in data-visualisation and data in general
    

Email jobs@energydeck.com. Include HN + the job title in the subject line and
attach a copy of your CV.

EDIT: Strictly no agencies please

------
qixxiq
Smyte ([https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)) -
San Francisco, CA

We've got hard problems in the spam & fraud space. Looking for infrastructure
engineers, database engineers, experienced C++ folk, data scientists that have
worked with fraud, etc.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa |
[https://www.plangrid.com/](https://www.plangrid.com/)

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently.

By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on
interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our
engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be
huge!

We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS,
Windows.

We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and
engineering managers.

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd) you can also reach me
personally a benji@plangrid.com.

------
jnagro
Dockwa | [https://engineering.dockwa.com](https://engineering.dockwa.com) |
ONSITE | Cambridge, MA | Mobile Engineer, Full-stack Engineer, Director of
Engineering

Dockwa allows boaters and marinas to manage dock and mooring reservations.
Because life is better boating.

No recruiters, recruiting agencies, consultants, etc.

------
alie
OpenMail | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup with offices in Venice, CA, Bellevue, WA and
Atlanta, GA is hiring!

Front End Engineer: 4+ years web dev [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/afbcc26d-a4eb-405b-b4c5-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/afbcc26d-a4eb-405b-b4c5-bf6267d23360)

Programmatic Partnership Manager: 5+ years digital marketing experience, 2+
years programmatic display ad experience [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bf1b39f9-38e4-4103-88fe-0a0e89f660b5)

Sr. Software Development Test Engineer: 7+ years SDET experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/f4131e06-de2c-4258-a0c3-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/f4131e06-de2c-4258-a0c3-5a77ea4711fb)

------
jensandersson
The Yacht Week - LONDON - ONSITE - FULL-TIME

Wanna join a team of young and passionate explorers that live for sailing,
skiing and pushing the boundaries?

We are currently rebuilding parts of our frontend in React.js as well as a new
mobile app in React Native. Our backend stack is Symfony2 and MySQL. For our
app we currently use Parse Server.

We are a team of 30 and the tech team is 5 strong, we need someone who can
lead our frontend/React projects as well as tuning our MySQL and Apache. It's
not required but much enuraged that you love traveling and meeting people from
all over the world. BTW this is what we do:
[https://www.theyachtweek.com/blog/2016/10/new-video-
release-...](https://www.theyachtweek.com/blog/2016/10/new-video-release-live-
the-yacht-week)

Shoot me an email if this sounds interesting,
jens.a@europeantravelventures.com

------
vividcortex696
VividCortex | Database Monitoring SaaS | Go Devs and SRE | Virginia, USA, and
Remote (EST schedule)

VividCortex is the best way to improve your database performance, efficiency,
and uptime by providing deep insights into production database workload and
query performance. Our customer list is growing, we're well-funded, and we're
looking for a lead SRE and backend engineers to help us grow. We have an
incredible, empowered engineering team, and we get to solve tough, interesting
problems every day.

We take hiring seriously, so our process involves several phone interviews, a
personality assessment (to help us understand how we'd best work together) and
an in-person interview if possible.

Learn more on our website: [https://www.vividcortex.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.vividcortex.com/about-us/careers/)

Contact our team directly at jobs@vividcortex.com

------
nwenzel
SimpleLegal | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Technical Ops Analyst

SimpleLegal is the dashboard for in-house legal departments. Salesforce ->
Sales Ops. SimpleLegal -> Legal Ops.

We're looking for the right person to fill a varied role that supports our
customers and our internal team. A QA Engineer looking to move into a more
diversified role might be a good fit.

The right person is:

\- Pretty Darn Good with Excel

\- Experienced with scripting languages like Python or JavaScript

Day to Day Responsibilities

\- Hands-on fixing data issues from customers

\- Help build an internal application health dashboard

\- Collaborate with developers to define application enhancements

About You

You get things done. You know when to automate and when to use brute force.
You are detail oriented. You probably are an expert with Excel. You are
technical enough to write short scripts. You definitely know some SQL.

You should want to genuinely help our customers. No one can succeed long-term
in enterprise software without a genuine desire to make their customers' days
better.

Email us at careers at simplelegal.com.

------
nosrak113
Salesforce | San Francisco, CA | Senior Product Manager | ONSITE | Full-time |
Security, Big Data [http://www.salesforce.com/iot-
cloud/](http://www.salesforce.com/iot-cloud/)

Harness the power of the Internet of Things and turn the data generated by
every one of your customers, partners, devices, and sensors into meaningful
action. With IoT Cloud you can process massive quantities of data, build
business rules with simple, intuitive tools, and engage proactively with
customers in real time.

Salesforce IoT Cloud is seeking to add a passionate security expert to its
product management team. If you are highly technical and are passionate about
securing IoT systems at both the application and the network level, this is a
great role on a quickly growing team.

If you're interested program manager roles, drop us your resume at:
karson.miller (@) salesforce (.) com

------
ncd
Seneca Systems | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

If you want to...

* Work on the platform local governments use to manage their city services

* Solve interesting problems that are having a daily impact on the way communities function

* Work at a company dedicated to upholding strong values externally and internally

* Work with team members who personify those values

* Get your own private office because we hate open space set-ups

* Work at a YC company (though this should be the least important thing on this list)

* Have this dog randomly stop by your office to say hello: [https://i.imgur.com/kTUBQLD.png](https://i.imgur.com/kTUBQLD.png)

...then we want to talk!

See the positions we're hiring for at
[http://seneca.systems/careers](http://seneca.systems/careers)

View our employee handbook at
[https://github.com/SenecaSystems/employee_handbook](https://github.com/SenecaSystems/employee_handbook)

------
ltrump
Careful. | NY, NY (midtown) | Full Time | www.careful.md

Careful has developed our version 1.0 product for secure collaboration and
messaging with a focus on sports medicine. We are now looking to build out a
development team.

Immediate positions available:

* Senior Backend Developer

* Lead iOS Developer

* Senior DevOps Engineer

These rolls will have creative input into the future of the product and
additionally will help establish our corporate culture. It is a chance to
groom and build your ideal solutions in both what you develop behind the
keyboard and in the workplace you inhabit.

The current tech stack is PHP, python, mysql, swift. There is a decent amount
of crypto thrown in there as well between all the message handling. We are
open to other platforms for the version 2.0 roadmap and would love to hear why
you would migrate or stick to the currently selected technologies.

Please email Careful at jobs@careful.md. I'm Louis, the CTO, & I look forward
to your war stories and CVs. Thanks HN community.

------
jayzee
Quartzy (YC S11)- Accelerating Science in Palo Alto, CA (www.quartzy.com) -
Full time (ONSITE)

Researchers in the life sciences make discoveries that impact the way we
understand our world, but are stuck using post-it notes and excel to keep
track of it all. At Quartzy we are building the software infrastructure for
researchers manage their labs more efficiently and help accelerate the pace of
scientific discovery.

With 1/10 scientists in the US using Quartzy already, we are well on our way
to becoming the de-facto global standard for lab management and change the way
a $100B industry does business.

Tech we work with: PHP/HHVM, Laravel, MySQL, Ember.js, Redis, Elasticsearch,
beanstalkd, nginx, Ansible, Vagrant and more.

We are hiring across the board, from engineering to operations. Check out open
positions here: www.quartzy.com/careers

If you’re interested or would like to chat about the positions, shoot me an
email - jane.eisenberg@quartzy.com

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126| SUNNYVALE, CA| FULL-TIME|ON-SITE

AMAZON LAB126 IS HIRING SENIOR DEVOPS ENGINEERS! Amazon Lab126 is an inventive
research and development company that designs and engineers high-profile
consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a subsidiary of Amazon.com,
Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle family of products. Since
then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like Fire tablets, Fire TV, and
Amazon Echo.What will you help us create?

The Role:

As the Senior DevOps Engineer, you will provide exceptional leadership &
management for a staff of Systems Development Engineers within the Hardware
Engineering DevOps environment for Amazon. Your team will be the point of
contact for infrastructure systems management, fleet planning and liaison to
Amazon's infrastructure teams (AWS) to support Amazon's Digital Devices
Engineering teams.

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
garysye
Komodo Health, San Francisco/New York - Multiple Positions | Onsite |
[http://komodohealth.com/](http://komodohealth.com/)

We are a startup developing the world's most advanced platform for healthcare
analytics. Check out our website for more details.

As a small startup, we value devops as a culture, so there will be
opportunities to work with AWS and Docker for all engineering positions.

We're hiring for multiple positions:

* Full Stack Engineer (Angular -> React, Django, Postgres, Elasticsearch) - Looking for mid to senior level

* Data Engineer (Python, Scala, Spark, Airflow, Postgres) - Looking for mid level

* DevOps Engineer (AWS, Docker, Kubernetes) - Looking for mid to senior level.

Apply on our workable page (and to see our other openings) or send us an email
at careers@komodohealth.com.
[https://komodohealth.workable.com/](https://komodohealth.workable.com/)

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | London | ONSITE | VISA — [https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Akkroo helps businesses to create measurably better marketing and sales teams.
Our mobile and web based solution manages the awkward challenges of collecting
customer data at events.

We’re 3 years old, 15 people small, recently beyond $1M ARR (SaaS) and growing
quickly. Our global customers include Airbnb, PayPal, Harrods, IBM, Wired and
Mercedes-Benz.

I’m Andy, one of the co-founders, and right now we're hiring for PHP full
stack developers, and front-end developer/designers:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs](https://akkroo.com/jobs)

Our hiring process usually comprises a video or face-to-face chat and a role-
specific task (which we’ll step through together).

Tip: if you’re used to working at an agency and would love to work on a
product instead, we could be a great fit.

Got questions? Ask me! jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

------
minton888
Facebook | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA - onsite

We’re growing fast and looking for the best experienced Software Engineers to
build scalable beautiful products and backend infrastructures for dozens of
products for +1.7 billion users.

HIRING ▪ Product Engineers (full-stack) & Software Engineers (back-end) +6
years experience

Software Engineer, Infrastructure -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JIcwhEAD/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JIcwhEAD/)

Software Engineer, Product (Full Stack) -
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JIa6OEAT](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JIa6OEAT)

* Interview process: Recruiter –> Technical Screen –> Full Onsite 4-5 intv, 45 min each –> Offer!

Interested? datnguyen@fb.com - Facebook Engineering | Recruiter

~~~
jwho82
Your Full Stack link isn't working, fyi.

~~~
minton888
Here's the updated link for Software Engineer, Product (Full Stack)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXY2nEAH/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXY2nEAH/)

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Data Analyst (A/B Testing): SQL, Strong Statistics background (Stats PhD
preferred) [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/8dd08a47-5e78-4250-bf08-8acf52385d17)

Data Analyst (Business Intelligence): SQL, Excel [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/3daafe6b-797f-4f9f-972e-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/3daafe6b-797f-4f9f-972e-b605c2f66a6f)

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience strongly preferred
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bcf6e434-6524-47a9-8334-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/bcf6e434-6524-47a9-8334-7ae577c2f0a5)

Director of Product Management: Technical background, 5+ years adtech
experience [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/1d42d4c7-27c7-4552-89d8-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/1d42d4c7-27c7-4552-89d8-42f1f48d332e)

Software Engineer: Python [http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-...](http://www.openmail.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

------
chakri-nelluri
Full Stack/Front End engineer & Back End engineer:

Diamanti Inc, the leading innovator of Container Converged Infrastructure is
looking for a dynamic, high performing Engineer to be based out of our San
Jose CA headquarters.

Funded by top tier venture financing from CRV, DFJ, GSR, and Goldman Sachs
along with a ‘blue chip’ management team.

Full Stack/Front End engineer:

\- Strong experience with AngularJS or similar MVC framework \- Deep knowledge
of HTML5 and CSS3 \- Experience working with RESTful APIs \- Knowledge of
Grunt or other build tools \- NodeJS or similar experience preferred

Full stack/Back End engineer: \- Working knowledge of orchestration systems
like Kubernetes, Mesosphere, Openstack preferred \- Strong programming skills,
must be proficient in one of Golang, Python, Java, C, C++ \- Experience
designing & developing large scale distributed systems preferred \- Experience
designing and developing RESTful APIs preferred

~~~
chakri-nelluri
Please send resumes to careers@diamanti.com.

------
ylhert
Checkr | [http://www.checkr.com](http://www.checkr.com) | San Francisco |
Full-stack Engineer, Back end Engineer, Product design lead

About Checkr: Checkr provides modern and compliant background checks for
global enterprises and startups. Since graduating Y-Combinator in 2014,
Checkr’s product has shifted the on-demand economy. More than 3,000 businesses
trust Checkr for their background screenings including Uber, Instacart, Handy,
Zenefits, GrubHub, Caviar, and more. Checkr is featured on Forbes Next
Billion-Dollar Companies of 2016. A career with Checkr provides the
opportunity to make an impact on the professional lives of millions of people.

Get in touch at: [https://checkr.com/careers/](https://checkr.com/careers/) or
feel free to reach out to me personally: yan [.at.] checkr.com

~~~
resalisbury
highly recommend checking these folks out

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE - relocation available) | Software Engineer,
Cloud (mid to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for server-side engineers that will work on core functionality
and infrastructure for our cloud products, writing code that will help store
petabytes of data in MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.
On a typical day, our Cloud Services processes over a billion metrics and
replicates tens of billions of database operations.

You must have experience working on distributed applications, multithreading,
concurrency, and preferably cloud hosting platforms (AWS, Azure, Google,
etc..).

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/62159](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/62159)

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | Software Engineer and DevOps | Fulltime | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

We're hiring someone who wants to make the world a better place with us
through working on the code that servers www.kiva.org. We're a non-profit
helping to alleviate poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers across
the world and here at home. We offer awesome benefits including a partner trip
to anywhere we work for a week to meet our borrowers and partners. We're
looking for people with either strong Javascript skills for our front-end
position or DevOps candidates with strong AWS skills for our Ops position. If
those aren't your thing then we're also going to be hiring for back-end
engineers, especially those with a financial systems focus, just shoot me an
email and let me know!

[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers)

~~~
vinhhv94
Hi! What's your email? It was not listed.

~~~
nowarninglabel
You can reach me with my username at gmail

------
itake
Zugata ([http://zugata.com](http://zugata.com)) | Palo Alto, CA ONSITE |
Engineering, sales, and design | Full time

Zugata is a Palo Alto startup taking an employee-centric, data-driven approach
to help employees reach their potential. Learn more about us.

WHAT YOU'LL DO: Develop all aspects of our applications (development, testing,
deployment, architecture) Actively participate in agile software development
including sprint planning meetings

We'll take care of you We believe a great product comes from a solid company
with happy, empowered and supported employees. People are our greatest
investment.

Equity As part of the Zugata family, you're making a big difference here, so
you'll get a piece of the pie.

Unlimited Time Off We understand the importance of work-life balance. If you
need time off, just take it off; it's on us.

To apply, shoot me an email at kevin[at]zugata.com. stay awesome.

------
domlebo70
Cammy | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite (but flexible)

[http://cammy.com/](http://cammy.com/)

We are a home security startup, a bit like Nest and Canary. We have 20 or so
developers, with a total company size ~ 50.

Tech: AWS, Scala (purely functional, none of this Akka stuff), React
frontends, DynamoDB, Postgres and ElasticSearch. We have big scaling
challenges (we currently service 2 billion requests a month from 10000
cameras),

We are looking specifically for Scala developers and DevOps roles. Please let
me know if you want to do coffee and chat :)

More details here: \- Scala:
[https://cammy.workable.com/jobs/363355](https://cammy.workable.com/jobs/363355)
\- DevOps:
[https://cammy.workable.com/jobs/365927](https://cammy.workable.com/jobs/365927)

------
meiparsable
Parsable, Vancouver, BC, San Francisco, CA, Full Time Onsite

Parsable is a mobile collaboration and workflow platform (Product Video:
[http://goo.gl/68hyJb](http://goo.gl/68hyJb))

We're hiring the first customer support to build out the program and hire a
team next year. Customer Support Manager:
[https://goo.gl/MdTK9I](https://goo.gl/MdTK9I)

We're also looking for a senior fe swe in Vancouver to join the 3 person team.
More info below! Frontend Engineer (React):
[https://goo.gl/RiyVUq](https://goo.gl/RiyVUq)

All Openings: [https://goo.gl/hkVQS2](https://goo.gl/hkVQS2) Co Culture:
[https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1](https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1)

------
collinvine
[REMOTE] Frontend Engineer (React + Redux) | Colony.io

\--

Company: [https://colony.io](https://colony.io) early stage, seed-funded
startup

Team: 8 full-time remote; 3 backend, 1 frontend, 1 designer; 2 PhDs & 2 Brits;
see AngelList for more

Product: broadly future of work; building a blockchain-based collaboration
platform to make work more open.

Interview Process: - apply via AngelList
([https://angel.co/colony/jobs](https://angel.co/colony/jobs)) - screening
interview with co-founder (me, Collin) - submit code samples, preferably react
- code challenge - additional conversations w/ team you'd work with - make
decision / make offer

Apply: [https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/colony/jobs/171420-frontend-developer)

------
chrisconley
Data Engineers/Data Scientists/Javascript Engineers | Mountain View, San
Francisco, and Philadelphia | Full-time | Onsite | RealScout, Inc.

* REALSCOUT *

RealScout’s goal is to provide better transparency between real estate agents,
home sellers and home buyers to bring efficiency to the $1 trillion
residential real estate marketplace.

Our agents closed $1.5 billion in sales using RealScout over the first 8
months of 2016, which is growing rapidly as we expand across the country.

* THE TEAM *

We strive to cultivate thought diversity with candor, empathy and respect. We
welcome people of different backgrounds, abilities and perspectives - it’s one
of our core values.

We oftentimes pair program, hold hack days every other Friday, and maintain
85% test coverage in order to maximize learning as well as enable us to act
quickly on those learnings.

We're open source across the stack - Ruby on Rails, Python (Caffe, TensorFlow,
Pandas, Celery, etc), ReactJS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis and take time
to give back to our community.

(For the curious, check out our team page [1] for a fun, short intro to
everyone at RealScout.)

* NEXT STEPS *

Feel free to peruse our open roles [2] and submit an application there or
reach me directly at chris (at) realscout.com.

Once we hear from you, we'll reach out to schedule an initial 20 minute
conversation to answer your questions about RealScout to see if it looks like
there's a good fit.

Next, it's your choice whether you'd prefer a 2 hour take-home coding exercise
based on our production code or to schedule a 1 hour pairing session with one
of our engineers.

Lastly, you'll visit the office to pair program with 2-3 engineers and chat
with our VP of Product, CEO, and/or COO.

Our hope is that by the end of the visit, you have a good idea of who you'd be
working with, how we work together and what challenges we work on day to day,
as well as a full understanding of our product and business.

We look forward to hearing from you!

[1] [http://learn.realscout.com/team/](http://learn.realscout.com/team/)

[2] [https://jobs.lever.co/realscout](https://jobs.lever.co/realscout)

------
orf
Context Information Security | London, Germany, Australia. VISA INTERNS |
Full-stack Senior Python dev + Infosec Security Consultants | ONSITE

Context is looking for a senior Python developer to join our London based
development team. We are a Python and Django team and work on both internal
and client-facing projects in the information security space. We've got some
very interesting large-scale projects in the pipeline for some of the worlds
largest companies and are looking for someone great to join us.

We work in a very relaxed environment, with beers at your desk on a Friday and
a office-wide ping-pong tournament. You will get ample opportunities to attend
conferences all over Europe with our training budget, including EuroPython and
Djangocon. Our last hire was from Hacker News so if you're interested and
think you fit the bill then send an email to recruitment@contextis.co.uk with
your CV for more info.

We are also always looking for experienced information security consultants as
well as people who can transfer technical skills from other areas. If you are
an excellent developer or sysadmin or working in another technical role, and
have a keen and demonstrable interest in information security then we’d love
to hear from you. We are looking for people who can transfer technical skills
from other areas into penetration testing and can support you in doing so. At
Context you’ll have the opportunity to work on a range of interesting projects
(we're the guys who got Doom playing on a hacked printer[1]), in a team with a
structured training and development plan and a strong focus on technical
excellence.

Apply: recruitment@contextis.co.uk

Careers Page:
[http://www.contextis.com/careers/](http://www.contextis.com/careers/)

1\. [https://www.wired.com/2014/09/doom-
printer/](https://www.wired.com/2014/09/doom-printer/)

------
lbrewer_bamtech
BAMTech (previously MLB Advanced Media) | New York City(NYC) | Ruby Automation
Engineer | Remote OK | Full Time|

BAMTech is looking for a Ruby Automation Engineer to join our Apple & Android
Platforms' Core Engineering team. This is an opportunity to help build tooling
around industry leading apps while getting to work closely with some of the
greatest minds in the app development world. If working in a collaborative
team environment and facing new challenges every day while your apps get used
by millions of people excites you, then this is the role for you.

Feel free to contact me directly through the details in my profile regarding
any questions.

If interested, please apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/273231)

------
KBurbine02
FATHOM | Austin, TX | Full-Time | Onsite

We are seeking brilliant DevOps Engineers to come help us save the world.
FATHOM IS A POSITIVE DISRUPTIVE FORCE FOR THE WATER INDUSTRY. Our motto is
“Rules are made to be broken.” That’s why FATHOM looks for those Mavericks who
find delight in challenging the status quo and turning it upside down on a
daily basis. It takes a courageous individual to feel comfortable in such a
liberating environment. The ideal candidates will possess qualities consistent
with the FATHOM core values: innovative, persistent, proactive, collaborative,
and hardworking with an unwavering and steadfast commitment to the FATHOM
vision, our employees, our clients, our customers and our planet. Bring these
strengths to work and FATHOM has a place for you. If you are interested, apply
online at www.gwfathom.com/our-story/careers.

------
shwash
[https://www.area1security.com/](https://www.area1security.com/) | Redwood
City, CA | ONSITE | Full-time, relocation

* Test-Automation Engineer

Coding ability (esp in python) and a passion for test automation are the only
real requirements that matter.

We're a cyber-security company focused on solving the problem of focused
attacks by targeted threats.

Details on who we are:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/area1security](https://www.themuse.com/companies/area1security)
Full posting:
[https://jobs.lever.co/area1security/8b013143-5a5a-41a9-8cd8-...](https://jobs.lever.co/area1security/8b013143-5a5a-41a9-8cd8-7c2075fe8fa4)

Interview process is typically two phone screens followed by an on-site
interview. Feel free to DM with questions.

------
aderaynal
FantasyPros | Full-time | Remote | Web Developer, Sys Admin/Dev Ops, Product
Manager

Join on our 15-person team and help us build one of the coolest Fantasy Sports
site/app...

[https://www.fantasypros.com/about/careers/](https://www.fantasypros.com/about/careers/)

~~~
skaplun
interested in a product manager from Israel who launched 5 different betting
brands? :)

~~~
aderaynal
Experience with US fantasy sports is a strong requirement for the PM position.

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco; NYC | Customer success, Engineering, Sales | Fulltime
onsite only

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we just
opened up a bunch of new roles: platform engineer, front end engineer,
customer success manager and account executive (NYC).

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting frontend
problems to solve

\- We're small (30 people) but well-funded with an experienced founding team
of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
chrisloy
Software Engineer | DataSine | datasine.com | London, UK | Full time | ONSITE

DataSine (TechStars 2016) brings together machine learning, psychology and
finance to change how high street banks interact with their customers.

We have a small and highly skilled technical team, building our cutting edge
data science platform. As demand for our products grow, we are looking for a
gifted and highly motivated software engineer to join our team.

=> Skills needed: Experience in Python plus one other language a must,
experience with Docker and/or real-time systems a plus, an interest in machine
learning very preferable.

=> What we look for: passionate about quality software, scientific in
approach, collaborative in a small team, keen to take on new responsibilities
and learn new skills.

If you're interested, send us your CV, a link to your GitHub profile, or
anything else that might impress to careers@datasine.com

------
maxaf
Canary ([https://canary.is](https://canary.is)) | New York, NY | Platform
Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We're the innovative home security company that grew out of a [crowdfunding
campaign][0] and brought to market our easy-to-use and user-friendly video
monitoring solution. Canary combines the latest advances in computer vision,
learning, and data science to help our users live more secure lives.

I lead the platform engineering team at Canary, and am looking to grow this
team in pursuit of making our home security devices faster and smarter.

Canary's first security camera is unique in that it comes with multiple
onboard sensors - temperature, air quality, and humidity - that produce a
continuous second data stream in addition to the visuals captured by each
device.

Our second product is a [battery-powered outdoor security
camera]([https://canary.is/flex/](https://canary.is/flex/)) that is without
doubt the coolest piece of technology I've ever worked on. My team is
responsible for the command channel which allows us to keep in touch with
sleeping, battery-powered devices that exist mostly in a low-power state. This
presents many unique challenges in areas ranging from cryptography to
asynchronous networking.

We're all passionate about doing right by our users, and this passion shows in
our designs, code, and planning.

Please have a look at the [job posting][1] if you're interested in learning
more about the team and what we do. I'm also happy to answer any questions -
e-mail is in my profile.

[0]: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-
ho...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-home-
security-device-for-everyone#/) [1]:
[http://grnh.se/s2a6b1](http://grnh.se/s2a6b1)

~~~
dijit
You list the role as ONSITE, would you be open to sponsoring a visa for the
right candidate?

~~~
maxaf
Unfortunately, no. :( You'd need to have current US work authorization in
order to be considered.

------
prateekj
Pluto AI | Palo Alto, California | Data Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

We are enabling our customers to analyze and understand the real time data
coming from internet-connected devices like sensors and smart meters. Our
analytics engine digs deep in to the data to uncover actionable insights using
Deep Learning algorithms. The platform provides real time alerting and a
command center view of consumption trends, leakage, overallocation,
conditional monitoring, and many more things. The platform has to process high
volumes of time-series data.

A couple of things needed for this role: \- Good knowledge of machine learning
algorithms, data science tools, and time-series data analysis \- Proficiency
with Python \- Experience with time series databases and stream processing
systems \- Knowledge of various data preprocessing techniques

If you are upto it, email us at founders@plutoai.com

------
whichdan
Rue La La | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.ruelala.com/](https://www.ruelala.com/)

Rue burst onto the scene in 2008, disrupting retail with our high-end, flash-
sale model. Today, we’re an established company, but we still have that start-
up spark. And we use it to find new ways to engage, inspire, and surprise our
more than 15 million loyal Members with an unmatched consumer experience.

Keywords: high traffic, aws, redis, python, django, es6, backbone

We're looking for a:

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rvclp41](http://grnh.se/rvclp41)

Principal Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/n65vib1](http://grnh.se/n65vib1)

Software Architect: [http://grnh.se/k35yhe1](http://grnh.se/k35yhe1)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Technical Recruiter| Radnor, PA| Full-Time|
Onsite| www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking a technical recruiter with extensive experience recruiting
software developers to work in a fast paced, high performance computational
environment. Candidates should be familiar with the requirements of highly
selective, data intensive, quantitative research-driven organizations, and
possess an established recruiting network.

Primary Responsibilities:

• Design and implement tailored recruiting strategies. • Identify and
prioritize recruiting sources and networks. • Work with colleagues to develop
job descriptions and specifications. • Source and attract highly qualified
candidates. • Conduct interviews and employ tools and methods to assess
applicants' skills, experience and aptitudes. • Represent SCM at recruiting
events and functions.

Requirements:

• Proven experience recruiting software developers for highly selective, data
intensive, technology reliant organizations. • Solid familiarity with the
personnel and technology requirements of a high performance computational
environment. • Established recruiting contacts in software development and the
related academic communities. • Experience recruiting for low latency
securities trading organizations is a strong plus. • Creative thinker who can
generate innovative recruiting strategies. • Excellent communication and
interpersonal skills.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help utilities transform their customer
experience and operations. We do this through improving energy-efficiency,
adding more solar, and addressing the challenges of having electric vehicles
on the grid, and more.

We’re hiring for a few key engineering and TPM roles in our Seattle Office:

Software Engineer (Mid-level): Please email for JD or see Senior Dev JD

Senior Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2exUPU3](http://bit.ly/2exUPU3)

Technical Program Manager - Platform Services:
[http://bit.ly/2exWgSp](http://bit.ly/2exWgSp)

Tech: To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with
Flask, Python, React, Mercurial, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to
walk in the door knowing them.

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
maxmind
FRONT END SOFTWARE ENGINEER AT MAXMIND / WALTHAM, MA / REMOTE / FULL TIME /
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/home](https://www.maxmind.com/en/home)

To view the job description and apply please click here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3a46a21b-6051-4847-89ae-8d1c77...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3a46a21b-6051-4847-89ae-8d1c773958ac)

MaxMind does not currently sponsor employment visas.

RESUMES WITHOUT COVER LETTERS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED. Please include a link to
your GitHub account or portfolio if you have one. We want to know about you!

Note: We can only consider applications from the US states of Massachusetts,
Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, and Oregon, and anywhere in Canada.
Relocation to any of the aforementioned locations is welcome.

~~~
lastsilverback
/* MaxMind does not currently sponsor employment visas. */ Does one need work
authorization for US? Or being a Canadian resident is OK?

~~~
maxmind
If you are a US citizen, hold a green card or if you are a Canadian resident
and residing in Canada we would welcome your application. I hope this clears
up any confusion.

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | New York, NY | Onsite or REMOTE | Fulltime | Frontend
Engineer, React.js/Redux
[http://www.mathandpencil.com](http://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small boutique consulting company with employees in
NYC/Buffalo/DC/St. Louis looking for 1-2 front-end engineers on a 3-6 month
contract (probably more, but for now, let focus on 3-6). You will be working
directly with me.

Requirements:

\- you can work full-time US based working hours for the next 3-6 months

\- ES6 !!!!

\- you have extensive experience building front-end web applications in react
/ redux / flow / webpack

\- testing using mocha / jest

\- you can provide some examples of code you have written

Bonus Points:

\- you know python (backend is Django)

\- you live in/around NYC (i dont really care where you live, but it would be
nice to work together at least a few times a month)

\- experience building applications on EC2

\- machine learning!

Please email me at joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
lagamn
Earthwave Technologies |
[http://www.earthwavetech.com](http://www.earthwavetech.com) | Indianapolis,
IN | On-Site

Earthwave Technologies is looking for experienced Mobile Application and
Software Developers.

You are a good candidate for this position if you like to work under minimal
supervision and experience fulfillment by delivering what was only an
imaginative idea into a polished fully functional feature that shocks and awes
the customer. Furthermore, You have a team player mentality; you seek to
mentor and be mentored. You understand that there is not a limited amount of
ways to express code and that not one way of expressing logic is better than
another. But, you do however believe in keeping things organized, modular,
efficient, flexible, DRY and most importantly scalable.

Our software developers must be proficient in: > Python, Django, Git, MySQL,
Linux, jQuery, Restful APIs.

Our mobile developers must be proficient in: > Kotlin, Java, Swift 3, Python,
MySQL, Linux, jQuery, Restful APIs.

About our Team / Why work with us?

At Earthwave Technologies, we are paving the future of managing construction
initiatives. Our developers are a small group of tightknit, self-fueled
individuals with an innate ability to create, who believe in the success of
the team. We believe in trying new technologies, talking things through, and
recognition for our accomplishments. We know each of us is human and therefore
not perfect, but we mentor each other, hold each other accountable, and share
in both good and bad. We push each other to be better, help each other achieve
short and long term goals, and ultimately do anything we set our minds to.

How to apply

Very casual just send me your resume at luis.garza@earthwavetech.com and we'll
make sure to get back with you. Make sure to provide us your
github/bitbucket/gitlab profile should you happen to have one. We want to make
sure you will be a good fit!

------
jescobedo
Canopy Labs (YC S12) | Toronto, Canada | SysOps Engineer - Full Time | ONSITE

We are looking for a skilled and energetic SysOps engineer who has worked with
Linux and AWS in production.

MongoDB and Mesos are also part of our stack, so if you’ve worked with these
technologies, great! However, even if you haven’t - we’re looking for a
candidate who enjoys learning on the job, and who can point to instances where
they have picked up multiple technologies in a past role.

We would like this SysOps role to evolve into a DevOps role. The successful
candidate will show interest in learning about continuous integration, version
control and infrastructure as code.

For more details, see here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842050).

To apply, please send us an email with your resume at: jobs@canopylabs.com

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Montreal, QC | competitive pay + stock options

* Intermediate to senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 100+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in Silicon Valley and Boston.

Half of the engineering team is in Montreal and mostly works from home, with
in-person meetings a few times a month in a coworking space (this will likely
increase).

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
jungrothmorton
HouseCanary |
[https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f](https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f)
| San Francisco, CA | Onsite

At HouseCanary, we’re using big data and analytics to predict the future of
the real estate market in the US. Our goal is to use this data to help people
make better real estate decisions. HouseCanary platforms forecast real estate
values at a local level, and every month, we forecast 36 months into the
future, and our models predict more than 95% of the variation in price over
time.

We're hiring for a dozen roles in Software Engineering, Ops, Mobile, QA,
Sales, and Design.

I'm a Software Engineer here, feel free to email me with any questions:
tjungroth@housecanary.com . If you're ready to apply, best to do it right
through our website.

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Santa Barbara ONSITE | Full Time

Interested in Astronomy?

Las Cumbres Observatory’s global network of robotic telescopes is enabling
astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night 24/7\. Our users study
exoplanets, supernovae, near-earth asteroids, gravitational lensing and more.
It takes some serious software to operate this network - and we're looking for
another engineer.

You will work directly with scientists to develop this fully operational
telescope network's capabilities. Awesome location in Santa Barbara. Small
interesting company making a real difference in Astronomy.

Our software stack is diverse. C, Python, and/or Java experience a plus.

More information: [https://lco.global/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://lco.global/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
pierrebeaucamp
I Love Travel | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.ilovetravel.com/](http://www.ilovetravel.com/)

I Love Travel is a collaboration of travel companies that offer the best and
most innovative youth & travel experiences in the world.

We are looking for a Software Developer to extend Karma, our travel management
solution written in Go. Help us deliver high-quality software across multiple
platforms that positively impacts youth through travel experiences.

For any question, feel free to reach out directly to pierre.beaucamp at
ilovetravel.com.

If interested, please apply through our job board:
[http://jobs.ilovetravel.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&job...](http://jobs.ilovetravel.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=8155047)

~~~
jpetso
Suggestion: It would be neat if the job listing didn't just specify the things
that you're looking for, but also the things that you're offering.

As a collaboration of travel companies, maybe you're offering travel-at-cost
perks or team retreats? Even if not, you'll likely get substantially more
applicants if you talk about your office culture, MO of collaborating, health
benefits, flexible vacation policies (for travelling!) etc., maybe even salary
expectations if you're unexpectedly awesome.

------
zaphod42
TIM Group | London | Typical Starting Salaries £45k-£70k | Full Time

TIM Group develops and runs the leading, independent alpha-capture platform.
We connect brokers and fund administrators to get market insight to the right
people at the right time and then we give them even more value by providing
useful analytics and signals by combining their ideas with market data and our
own expertise.

Our interview process goes through several stages of: a phone call; a short,
online coding exercise; 2 hours of in person, technical interviews; a day of
technical and non-technical interviews. Our aim is to help both us and you get
the information both need to make an informed choice at every stage. We also
vary this process based on the situation of the person (we won’t ask a remote
person to do two separate trips, for instance).

Our system is a web application (Java/Scala, React/Redux, MySql) running on
our own hardware (but in virtual machines). CI and CD are old hat for us.
You’d be working on a range of different problems depending on where you find
yourself working in the system. Although we use these technologies, don’t shy
away if you aren’t an expert. We always strive to improve and want to
incorporate your skills and knowledge into our team.

You can work from our London office or remotely in a nearby time zone (+/\- 2
hours from London). We are a supportive group, and trust each other to take
responsibility for their work.

You can learn more about us by watching the lightning talks that we’ve posted
online: [https://vimeo.com/user3637590](https://vimeo.com/user3637590) Or by
reading our blog:
[https://devblog.timgroup.com/](https://devblog.timgroup.com/) Or by taking a
look at our current job posting: [http://timgroup.com/careers/software-
developer](http://timgroup.com/careers/software-developer)

If interested email andy.parker@timgroup.com

------
nitishbhayana
Pitstop | Toronto, ON | Full-Time | On-Site | www.pitstopconnect.com

We’re looking for a Full-time Android Developer to join our team!

At Pitstop, we use a combination of a telematics device + a mobile app which
monitors real-time sensor data from the engine to detect issues and alert the
user. We send these alerts to the service centres and to the driver, who can
also request service from the service centre. We also use ML to predict when
an engine failure will occur.

Interview process: Phone call; On site technical interview; Coding challenge

More info about the position: [https://angel.co/pitstop/jobs/97560-lead-
mobile-developer-an...](https://angel.co/pitstop/jobs/97560-lead-mobile-
developer-android)

If you’re interested, please email me at nitish@pitstopconnect.com or apply
through the AngelList link above :)

------
sdabby
ClickTime | www.clicktime.com | Onsite San Francisco | Remote OK for Linux
Administrator and DevOps Engineer Roles | Full Time

ABOUT US: We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every
day. We're a bootstrapped, profitable, 30-person company going through an
exciting stage of growth.

HIRING PROCESS: Two phone interviews, an onsite interview, and reference
checks. Most of our interviews also include a practical component (e.g. coding
exercise, product demo, Excel exercise, etc) that would reflect your day-to-
day work at ClickTime.

ROLES: - Director of Customer Success - Senior Front End (JavaScript)
Developer - Application Developer - Linux Administrator (Remote OK) - DevOps
Engineer (Remote OK) - Product Manager - Product Designer - Sales Development
Representative - Senior Account Manager - Summer 2017 Interns

APPLY: www.clicktime.com/jobs

------
samrobertonrokt
ROKT | www.rokt.com | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

Software Engineers (Clojure/ClojureScript)

ROKT is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers, at all levels, to
expand our Clojure team in Sydney.

ROKT is a successful startup (~100 employees) with a transaction marketing
platform used by some of the world's largest ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based
engineering team supports a business that is growing rapidly around the world.
You'd be joining the team responsible for ROKT's "Data Platform", which is
Clojure on the back-end, ClojureScript SPA on the front-end.

If you have professional Clojure experience, great. What we're really looking
for, though, is developers comfortable with a simple, functional style of
writing code -- we'll happily bring you up to speed on Clojure if you're not
there already.

Contact me at sam.roberton@rokt.com

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a data
engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, iOS developer, UX/UI designer,
and a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply
using the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any
questions!

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Full Stack Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

iOS Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314574)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
mokn
TimeSet | [https://timeset.com](https://timeset.com) | Sarasota, FL | Full
Time | On-Site

TimeSet is a social network that allows people to build communities around
BucketLists. We believe encouraging people to be goal oriented and teaching
others how to calibrate their own goals will allow people to improve their
lives.

They do this by subscribing or creating BucketLists and completing the goals
attached to them.

We are a small team of 4 developers and are looking to add a few of these
positions to our team:

\- 2x iOS Engineers \- 2x Android Engineers \- 1x Full Stack Developer \- 1x
System Administrator

Please take a look at our angel list profile for more information -
[https://angel.co/timeset/jobs](https://angel.co/timeset/jobs)

You can email me at michael.orourke@timeset.com with your resume.

------
vivekamn
Software Engineer | Chennai, India | Pipecandy | pipecandy.com | Onsite

We, at PipeCandy, are trying to re-imagine the way B2B outbound prospecting is
carried out, by unleashing the power of data and technology. We are building
the tool that would make a sales person's life a lot easier and prospecting, a
breeze. As one of the early hires, you'd get the ground floor opportunity to
move the needle right from day one and get to work with some of the brightest
minds.

As a technical architect, you will be required to spearhead projects from its
inception to the final leg. Hence, a strong sense of business and technical
knowledge is required. It is essential to understand all the stages of the
project as you will be in charge of the project running successfully.

If that excites you, read on -

Responsibilities: Ability to break down the project into smaller chunks
Facilitating and coordinating between the tasks assigned to various teams
Ensuring that the quality of the project stays top-notch Understanding the
requirements and delivering on that Responsible for leading delivery teams and
ensure successful end to every project Ability to convert business
requirements into technical requirements by planning, developing and refining
Requirements: Excellent communication (written and verbal) and ability to
convey the message to the various members involved in the project Ability to
constantly update and stay knowledgeable about the relevant industry practices
Exposure to designing data solutions Exposure to data engineering, data
science & advanced analytics and data visualization Looks to solve problems
with an optimistic approach and takes on challenges Our platform is built
using Python, R, Apache Spark, Luigi and Kafka (on the data-side) and Node.js
/ React (on the application side). We are looking for an individual who enjoys
taking initiative, adaptable and thrives in a high powered environment! A role
with the best of both worlds - business + tech. If the adrenaline inside you
has been thumping while reading this, then write to me – sakina@pipecandy.com

~~~
rishumalpani
Hi

I have a similar experience of 7 years. Can we discuss on
rishumalpani@gmail.com

------
sresponte
Agathos | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE | Software Engineering

Technologies: Python; Django Rest Framework; SQLAlchemy; AWS; React; MySQL;
GitHub

You can read the job req and apply here:
[https://angel.co/agathos/jobs/170140-data-platform-
engineer](https://angel.co/agathos/jobs/170140-data-platform-engineer)

Agathos is developing a data platform for physicians to drive better care
(closest analogy is Watson with automated insights and behavioral economic
principles). We have our first contract in place, are seed funded, and are
looking to scale quickly with an experienced engineer.

As one of the first 10 full-time team members, you will lead the development
and scaling of our infrastructure and algorithms to build a robust data
warehouse to power our analytics and insights SaaS platform.

------
krambs
DISCO - Houston/Austin | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://www.csdisco.com](http://www.csdisco.com)

DISCO is working on some extremely cool things at the intersection of
engineering and law. From machine learning to big data to complex-yet-blazing-
fast React-based SPAs, if it's a cliched buzzword we're probably working with
it.

We're post-Series C and rocking and rolling. Drop me an email if you're
seriously talented and seriously fit one of the roles below.

gabe+recruiting@csdisco.com

* UI Engineer \- 3+ years exp with single page app and associated frameworks.

* Web Server Developer \- 5+ years experience building web servers on multiple stacks.

* Infrastructure Engineer \- 7+ years experience building core infrastructure components and subsystems … ideally exposure to BIG DATA.

* UX Designer \- B2B background and at least 5+ years experience.

------
paulkaplan
Inventables | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We are hiring software engineers and designers. We make our own desktop CNC
machines and write software for the whole stack, from machine firmware all the
way through to the browser-based design app, Easel. Our main focus right now
is (1) making new ways of designing in 3D and (2) making the feedback loop
between design, simulation and carving faster. That means lots of unique
technical and UI/UX challenges.

If you are interested in design interfaces, how/why people learn to make,
computational geometry, or if getting involved in educating the next
generation of makers, we are looking to talk to you.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/inventables/jobs/97588#.WBeb7uE...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/inventables/jobs/97588#.WBeb7uErKV4)

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |

Our team has developed an end-to-end hardware and software solution that
allows anyone to create, edit, and share 3D models of real-world spaces. Our
tools are already used by thousands of professionals in a variety of
industries, including real estate, hospitality, entertainment, media, and
location-scouting. Our dedicated users create over 20,000 models per month,
and these models have been viewed over 70 million times.

matterport.com

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Unity Developer / Infrastructure

Stack: C++, C#, Python, Javascript, Unity3D, AWS,

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
whather
Outreach | Seattle, WA | Full-time | [http://outreach.io](http://outreach.io)

Outreach is the operating system for a sales person, designed to make
communication with prospects easy and trackable.

Outreach is a single page application built with React (transpiled with Babel)
on the front-end, consuming a Rails API on the back-end. We use all sorts of
technologies including CouchDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ and Go.

We're looking for senior engineers for all parts of the stack, ideally with
Ruby and/or React experience.

We are a team of 16 developers with high growth plans this next year. Outreach
has raised $30M, growing from 6 to 105 employees in 18 months.

Apply via AngelList ([https://angel.co/outreach](https://angel.co/outreach))
or email us directly at jobs@outreach.io

------
meredydd
MQA | Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire, UK | Onsite, VISA |
[http://mqa.co.uk](http://mqa.co.uk)

We are looking for software engineers to help us roll out the next generation
of music distribution.

We're still small (5 full-time engineers and a few contractors, ~20 total),
and the music recording and hi-fi industries are already beating a path to our
door, so we need all-rounders to keep up. If you like the idea of hacking on
our (C++) encoder/decoder, learning assembly for a new instruction set to
optimise porting to a new hardware platform, then spending the next week
helping us analyse, process and revitalise the back catalogs of the world's
top record labels...we want to hear from you. DSP wizardry not required
(although obviously it's nice!).

MQA has developed a music encoding and delivery system whose quality blows
basically anything commercially available out of the water. (Think it's
impossible to do better than CD? So did a lot of people. If you want to help
out with the peer-reviewed double-blind studies that proved them wrong -
published in the field's top journals - here's the place to do it.) MQA is an
end-to-end system, that ensures precise transmission of the analog signal
(digital fidelity is only half the story) from the mastering desk to the
listener's ears. We've signed with household-name record labels, artists and
hi-fi manufacturers, we've got music-industry luminaries working here (they're
remarkably nice to work with), and it's only getting bigger from here.

We're a friendly, international team that values initiative and getting things
done, and we're looking forward to meeting you. Interviews are a phone screen
then on-site with the team.

Email: jobs [at] mqa.co.uk

Official job spec: [http://www.mqa.co.uk/customer/news/post/careers-at-mqa-
oct-2...](http://www.mqa.co.uk/customer/news/post/careers-at-mqa-oct-2016)

------
akeyes
Maple Syrup Media | Senior PHP Developer | Sheffield or London, UK | ONSITE |
Full Time | £40-65K

Maple Syrup Media operates the UK’s number one cash back site, Quidco.

With over 5 million members, £800 million (1% of all UK online spend) in sales
generated last year through 4,300 retail merchants and plans expand into
emerging markets in Europe, Quidco is growing from strength to strength.

We are looking for a Senior PHP developer to join our existing development
teams and help us grow.

Interview process typically includes an online coding test, phone, and face-
to-face interviews.

Job Description: [http://www.maplenerds.com/senior-php-
developer/](http://www.maplenerds.com/senior-php-developer/) About Us:
[http://www.maplenerds.com/](http://www.maplenerds.com/)

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really. Most positions are for our Bedford,
MA headquarters, which is just outside of Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), cloud, iOS, Android, test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those
aren't the same person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers
and mechanical engineers.

You do NOT need any robotics experience - I had none when I joined!

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:
[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
decentralized media library.

[http://github.com/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain)

We just launched Attribution Engine
([http://images.mediachain.io](http://images.mediachain.io)) and Mediachain
1.0
([https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-v1-0-be2b8fa2153](https://blog.mediachain.io/mediachain-v1-0-be2b8fa2153)).
Read more on [http://blog.mediachain.io](http://blog.mediachain.io)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Position: Blockchain Architect

A blockchain superfan with a keen interest in the economic and game theoretic
underpinnings of crypto systems. Familiar with smart contracts
(solidity/script), general purpose algorithms like PoW, PoS, DPoS, etc as well
as specialist approaches like proof of retrievability and proof of custody.

Experience with simulations a plus. Strong relevant coding skills a big plus.

Experience with crypto applications outside of trading extremely highly
valued.

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
philip1209
Staffjoy | [https://www.staffjoy.com](https://www.staffjoy.com) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Staffjoy helps businesses to create and share schedules with hourly workers.
We were apart of the first Y Combinator Fellowship class last Fall, and now we
are a 6-person team based in Fisherman's Wharf.

Our tech stack is primarily Go and React/Flux. We run a pure microservice
architecture on Kubernetes and heavily rely on tools like Protobuf, gRPC, and
the Bazel build system. We ship quickly and often - we just redid our website,
and are in limited availability with a V2 rewrite of our application!

We're currently hiring:

* Dev-ops Engineer * Front-End Engineering Lead

Learn more and apply at:
[https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

------
madhadron
PacketSled | Seattle, WA and Del Mar, CA | Full time | ONSITE

PacketSled democratizes expert capabilities to prevent, detect, and respond to
advanced information security threats. We join the domain knowledge of your
organization and enrichment from a virtually unlimited number of sources with
the immutable truth of network data to give security teams the ability to
quickly sort signal from noise and focus on real security incidents. Find out
more at [http://packetsled.com](http://packetsled.com).

PacketSled has a functional product and paying customers. We need to harden
our engineering and quality control processes so we can scale.

We're looking for:

\- A dev-ops lead \- A QA lead \- A sensor engineer, working on high speed
ingest and analysis with bro \- A UI engineer

If you're interested, contact fred.ross@packetsled.com.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com) | Toronto, ON, Canada |
Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a few roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), director
of mobile, and full-stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js,
AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based on experience from $80k to $120k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more interactive, fun and
engaging. Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming
mobile devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the
classroom. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your work would
be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

~~~
charleshkang
Hi Olivia,

I sent an application via email on the 13th of October, and I was hoping to
receive a response either way. Thanks.

~~~
danielhooper
Every month this company posts here for the same positions and there is always
a chain of comments underneath about how they don't respond. I don't think
they're actually trying to hire anyone lol.

~~~
mabbo
Their recruiter reached out to me on linkedin. I replied to just ask what they
do. It's been two weeks.

~~~
oliviao
Hi Morley,

I apologize for the late reply. I sent over some responses to your questions
and happy to answer any other ones you might have!

------
erick2red
InteractiveTel | ONSITE Houston, TX

InteractiveTel is a cutting edge business intelligence company seeking to
expand its development team in our Houston based location. Candidates should
be very fluent in C#, core design patterns, and best practices that have been
honed over multiple development engagements. We offer a great healthcare
package, vacation, corporate hunting lease, and a very rich company culture.

We're looking for someone with the following set of skills:

Responsibilities:

• Build software components to enrich our product and framework

• Troubleshoot and improve existing infrastructure

• Monitor performance and execution of critical operations of our services

Skills:

• Knowledge in object-oriented development principles, client-server
architecture, multi-tier application design and relational database principles
required

• Notions of XML-based, REST/SOAP web services, component-based and multi-
threaded applications

• Notions of synchronization and communications between process

• Working knowledge of version control systems

• Experience in an Agile team environment

• Proficient in C#, with a good knowledge of its ecosystems.

• Very good knowledge of the .NET Framework and the core libraries

• Working experience with Azure Services

Languages:

• C#

• SQL

• C/C++

• Python

Tools:

• Microsoft Visual Studio

• Azure Cloud Computing

Plus:

• Collect data via FTP, HTTP, and APIs. Extract, transform, and load into data
warehouse. Maintain existing code in C#.

• Automate computing tasks, such as simulation jobs that run on multiple
machines over many hours. Maintain existing Powershell scripts.

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering and Customer
Success

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission
is to accelerate software development teams. Our stack is a
Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic
build infrastructure.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Software Engineers (back end + front end) and Customer
Success Engineers: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs) We
have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who are
remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
bkwok
Coinbase (YC S13) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | Sr. Software
Engineers

[https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275](https://www.coinbase.com/careers/9275)

We're looking for Senior Software Engineers to join us in building the future
of payments infrastructure and digital currencies. We recently hired a VP of
Engineering and have a team of 38 engineers (that constitutes half of the
people in the office) who work on GDAX (exchange platform), brokerage, risk
and growth, API, infrastructure, security, and data science.

We're built using a combination of Ruby, Node.js, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis,
Swift (for iOS), and Java (for Android). Prior experience with these exact
languages/technologies is not required.

If you're interested, take a look at the careers page!

~~~
mlitchard
Website is a bit hosed atm, do you have alternate path?

------
aembleton
Rideways | Manchester, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, NodeJS, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi from the airport
to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Full-Time and
Internships

\- Senior Full Stack Software Engineers

\- Senior iOS Engineers

\- Automation Engineers

\- Site Reliability Engineers (SREs)

See cadre.com/about for details

Email: Tanya@cadre.com | careers@cadre.com

\----------

Cadre is a well-funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s best
investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry.

Our culture is engaging and collaborative. We are looking for individuals who
love what they do, who are never satisfied with what they know or what they’ve
accomplished, who strive toward success, not away from failure.

Current stack: Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux Back-end: Node.js,
Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform

\---------- More about Cadre:

[https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

[http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-
in...](http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-in...).

[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)

[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raise...).

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

Email: tanya@cadre.com or careers@cadre.com

------
kkholleyholland
HUGHUB is hiring! | LONDON | ONSITE, FT | SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER |
£50-75K/YR + BENEFITS

HUGHUB is a cutting-edge digital insurance platform. It allows brokers and
insurers to offer their clients a simple, convenient place to purchase and
manage all of their insurance products.

The platform is unique in the market and promises to become a disruptive force
in the insurance industry here in the UK and as the product gains traction, it
will be adapted and ported to the North American and Asia Pacific Markets so
it has enormous growth potential.

Our developers utilize all the latest technologies and the platform contains a
number of highly innovative technical features that differentiates it from
anything in existence and the road map of feature/functions will continue to
build on its uniqueness. The product has a front-end written entirely in
Java/TypeScript, Angular, Node.js and a back end utilizing RESTful web
services (.NET WebAPI), CQRS and MongoDB.

The ethos of our development team is that of high performing entrepreneurs
with superior technology talent. The delivery style is that of a “consultant
developer” working closely with the end client to deliver in a truly DAD
style.

The company is young, energetic and driven and we work closely together at our
office in Mayfair. We are looking for a new team member to join us who has
experience with the following technologies-

Required Skills: • Full-stack development • 5+ years’ developing .NET products
• REST Web services • Knowledge of architectural design patterns • Angular.js,
or a similar JS MVC Framework • Good understanding of the workings of the Task
Parallel Library and its merits • A good understanding of SOLID

It is a close knit team currently comprised of 3 developers and we are
expecting to grow rapidly over the next year as we take more clients on board
and expand the product's functionality so it is an exciting time to join.

Please get in touch directly: katherine.kaplan@hughub.co.uk

www.hughub.co.uk

------
vskarine
Long Game | [https://www.longgame.co](https://www.longgame.co) | Full-stack
engineers | ONSITE | SF

We are building an app that uses short term incentives (similar to the
lottery) to get people to save for their future. In other words, seeking to
redirect an $80B rev stream that's wasted on the lottery into transparent
financial assets.

We are looking for talented engineers to join our team. These are high-impact,
high-ownership positions for someone wanting to solve a huge societal problem
using engaging games of chance.

We have a small, high-performing, practical, user-focused eng team. Great
alignment and a collaborative culture.

Stack: NodeJS, React Native

To apply, please email dan@longgame.co and include your CV and a link to your
website/github/etc. Feel free to include any additional details.

~~~
pjhawksr
Sounds awesome, is there a way to get access to the beta?

~~~
vskarine
Sign up here [https://www.longgame.co/#invite-
form](https://www.longgame.co/#invite-form) or email dan@longgame.co and we
can try to get you in faster

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

------
airpmb
Vahana Project - A³ by Airbus Group | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

[https://vahana.aero](https://vahana.aero)

At Vahana, we are passionate about personal flight. The aircraft we’re
building doesn’t need a runway, is self-piloted, and can automatically detect
and avoid obstacles and other aircraft. Designed to carry a single passenger
or cargo, we’re aiming to make it the first certified passenger aircraft
without a pilot. We aim to fly a full-size prototype before the end of 2017,
and to have a productizable demonstrator by 2020.

We seek to help enable truly vertical cities by opening up urban airways in a
predictable and controlled manner. We believe that full automation will allow
us to achieve higher safety by minimizing human error. Our aircraft will
follow predetermined flight paths, with only minor deviations if obstacle
avoidance is needed. We believe this mode of operation will be compatible with
future airspace management systems and will allow more aircraft to share the
sky. Full automation also enables us to make our aircraft as small and light
as possible, and will significantly reduce manufacturing costs.

We’re always looking for talent and for development partners. If you’d like to
be part of the Vahana team, we want to hear from you. Please look at our
current openings and reach out to us if you feel you can contribute!

More Info on Vahana -- [https://vahana.aero](https://vahana.aero) More Info on
A³ -- [http://airbus-sv.com](http://airbus-sv.com)

Current Openings -- [https://vahana.aero/tagged/work-with-
us](https://vahana.aero/tagged/work-with-us)

• Avionics Electrical Engineer • Avionics Embedded Software Engineer • HIL
Software Engineer • Lead Test Engineer • Software Engineer • Sr. Engineer,
Motion Planning, Autonomous Systems • Sr. Engineer, Perception, Autonomous
Systems • Deputy Project Manager

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's ■■■■■■ team is looking for both junior and experienced engineers to
work on big data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed
systems. As a part of this team you will use machine learning at very large
scale to build ■■■■■■■■ systems.

Requirements:

required:

\- Ability to code in any statically typed language, excellent understanding
of Datastructure and Algorithm (We will train you on rest of the stack). Fresh
college graduate welcomed

nice to have:

\- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems)

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games|www.uken.com|Downtown Toronto|Full-time, onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Unity or Javascript (HTML5).

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
Detect
Elemental Machines | Boston / Cambridge, MA | ONSITE | Full-Time

[http://elementalmachines.io/](http://elementalmachines.io/)

Our mission is to accelerate the pace of scientific discovery by collecting
data from the real world to tackle the reproducibility problem. We do this by
building sensors and using machine learning to help scientists understand
their own data better so they can work faster and more reliably.

Openings:

\- Full Stack Software Engineer

\- Android Developer

\- QA and Support Engineer

\- Mechanical Design Engineer

\- Application Engineer

\- Sales Director

\- Operations Manager

[http://elementalmachines.io/company/join-
us/](http://elementalmachines.io/company/join-us/)

Our software stack includes Ruby on Rails (RoR), JavaScript (some ES6), Sass,
Slim, AWS, Postgres, and more.

Feel free to ping me (software engineer) directly hao@elementalmachines.io.

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Entry-level Back-end Developer

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to build some
infrastructure support services geared towards startups. We do not require a
college degree and we also do not require previous professional experience.
See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZSJX-
qv1vDvoe27yIDqWY/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Most likely,
there are at most two rounds of interviews, the first of which will include
some basic coding questions.

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong engineers who love to work on extremely challenging
problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our small, dedicated team
of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work on our next
generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D, client/user
interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
specialdragon
World First Ltd | Millbank Tower, London | Full time | ONSITE

World First is an established currency company. We have a medium sized IT team
looking for PHP developers to continue development on the existing World First
systems. The stack is PHP, RabbitMQ, Apache/Nginx and MySQL.

Job links below: Senior software dev:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D...](https://app.jobvite.com/j/?cj=okPz0fws&s=AddThis#.VguQkA8d_D4.hackernews)
Other openings: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/worldfirst-
uk/jobs](http://jobs.jobvite.com/worldfirst-uk/jobs)

More information available by commenting here, or emailing
victoria.bradford@worldfirst.com referencing HackerNews

------
beckler
Gather | ONSITE | Full-Time | Atlanta, GA |
[https://www.gatherhere.com](https://www.gatherhere.com)

== About Us ==

Gather is a platform that helps thousands of venues streamline the way private
events are planned. We’re funded, profitable, and growing at incredible speed.

We’re looking for help with our new engineering initiatives as we’re quickly
meeting some major milestones in terms of growth and traffic.

We’re less worried about what stack or language you currently use, but rather
what skills and knowledge you’ve gained through your experiences.

== Open Roles ==

* Back-End Developer (Node, Hapi.js, RethinkDB)

* Front-End Developer (Angular.js, React.js, Webpack)

You can read more about our company and all of our roles here:
[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers)

------
thetable
NewStore | Berlin | [http://www.newstore.com](http://www.newstore.com) | full-
time | (VISA)

At NewStore, we’re building a mobile retail platform that allows enables rapid
order fulfillment and boosts mobile conversion. We orchestrate a variety of
actors and systems to enable things like same-day-delivery for our customers.

The platform runs on a variety of microservices, written in Python and Go. We
build and maintain two mobile apps, one native (Swift/ObjC), one based on
React Native (ES6, Redux), as well as an Angular-based web app.

We have several engineering teams whose skills usually span all of the above
areas to be able to work on entire features independently. We care a lot about
QA, TDD and writing meaningful and effective tests. We aim to empower
individuals and give them responsibility and the ability to make technical
decisions.

In addition to pure engineering roles, we're looking for scrum masters,
technical writers and more. Our founder is Stephan Schambach, founder of
Intershop and Demandware (both of which he led to IPO). We’re well-funded and
newly launched, so it’s a great time to join. We’ve got a good agile dev
process and engineering infrastructure established, but there’s still lots of
opportunity to make a difference!

Our office is in a beautiful historic power plant right by the Spree river in
downtown Berlin. We foster continuing education, travel between the NewStore
offices (including the one in the US), and we offer tasty, catered lunches
three days a week.

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, a technical phone
interview, and an extended on-site technical interview.

If you're already in Berlin, check out our regular Tech Talks:
[http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/](http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/)

See all our job listings here: [http://grnh.se/gmynw3](http://grnh.se/gmynw3)

------
reagent
Viget | D.C./Boulder/Durham | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.viget.com/careers/application-
developer](https://www.viget.com/careers/application-developer)

We're seeking an Application Developer to join our team. Come solve
interesting problems using Ruby and React mostly, but also Python, Elixir, and
more. Our back-end developers work alongside industry-leading product and
project managers, interface and product designers, and front-end and
JavaScript developers to create compelling products and platforms.

Please send resume, work samples, and a thoughtful email that includes
specifics about your responsibilities and how you approach your work to
careers@viget.com. Please include your salary requirements.

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at …).

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
over $4 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we
can and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Sr. Backend
Engineers with Java experience and Engineering Managers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
djan92
Kernel | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Los Angeles, CA) | kernel.co |
danny.an@kernel.co

We're building the word's first neuroprosthesis to mimic, repair, and improve
cognition. Kernel, a startup that's less than 6 months old, has $100 million
committed to it from our CEO, bryanjohnson.co.

We have one of the best scientific advisory boards around:

-Richard Andersen, Caltech

-Ed Boyden, MIT

-David Eagleman, Stanford University

-Charles Liu, Keck Medicine of USC

-Craig Venter, J. Craig Venter Institute

-Ted Berger, USC

We are hiring for data engineers, data scientists, machine learning engineers,
and computational neuroscientists. Learn more here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kernel](https://jobs.lever.co/kernel)

* Full benefits

* Work with a team of PhDs

* Build the infrastructure for large-scale neural data analysis Interview process is a screening call, code interview/ML project, and on-site interview.

Thanks!

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that, again :)

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our European offices - London
and Barcelona being the two newest. In short, if you've got good industry
experience, know what best practices look like, and have the drive to make
things better, we're interested.

We want to hire people interested in large-scale challenges and building new
products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a unique
position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we best use
our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? We're
particularly interested in data-driven personalization and recommendation,
exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as developer enablement
and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable,
and have been so for the past 7 years. Our CTO Bryan Dove joined us from
leading Amazon S3 - in London you would be working closely with him alongside
some very experienced industry figures in a cool and central location.

Please ping me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a
referral. Happy to answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word
/ .doc format would be ideal, pdf is fine.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a lot of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make us better. It's exciting.

We have a bunch of info up on our jobs site, too:
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | San Francisco, CA/Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | On Site Skuid is a
platform that allows you to design and develop bespoke web applications with
an engaging user experience, incorporating data from almost any other
platform, declaratively without code. The company culture is top-notch, we're
growing at a rapid rate, and hiring for multiple positions:

* DevOps Engineer - (Kubernetes, AWS, go, python)

* Software Engineer - (Node.js, Postgres, with frontend)

* Systems Engineer - (Manage multiple cloud platform environments)

* Developer Evangelist

* QA Engineer

* Sr. UX Designer

* Technical recruiter

For engineers, the interview process consists of a few phone screens, a 2 hour
at-home programming challenge, and an in-person interview. Apply at
[https://www.skuid.com/careers/](https://www.skuid.com/careers/)

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater - San Francisco - ONSITE

[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

Full-Stack Engineers Head of Product

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact people@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
jpallen
ShareLaTeX (www.sharelatex.com) | UK | REMOTE | DevOps

We're looking for someone for a DevOps role at ShareLaTeX, which is an online
LaTeX editor with over 1 million registered users. We help academics
collaborate more effectively, and make LaTeX easier to work with.

The technologies we use are Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB, Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js,
Jenkins and Docker. The job will involve responsibilities like:

* Modifying our Node.js services to work with different architectures as they evolve.

* Improving our auto-scaling solutions for our LaTeX compiling backend

* Management & maintenance of our infrastructure, including designing redundant architecture, and upgrades & security patches of services.

* Improving our CI and deployment process

* Testing and improving our backup & backup verification process, and emergency procedures.

* Keeping our emergency monitoring services tested and up to date

* Improving and automating the Docker build process of our open source and onsite package

We automate everything via Chef, have a lot of small Node.js services, and use
automated testing as much as possible, including our for cloud and onsite
builds, so you should be comfortable with these types of technologies and
approaches.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of free software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* Working hours can be flexible to your needs.

* Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.

* We’re a bootstrapped & profitable company with no outside investors which means no crazy business pressures. Code quality and user happiness comes first.

Send us an email: founders@sharelatex.com

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC S14) - Amsterdam, The Netherlands - ONSITE - Frontend, Backend -
[http://impraise.com](http://impraise.com)

Impraise is a web & mobile app for real-time feedback, recognition and
coaching at work. We are fundamentally changing the way people share feedback
and learn at work. We make it very easy for employees to give and receive
feedback from colleagues. We also help managers to understand how to improve
the performance of their teams. Ultimately, we help people develop their
professional skills and become better at their job.

Our stack: Ruby / Rails, React, GraphQL, AWS, Docker, etc...

More details on the job offers:
[http://jobs.impraise.com/](http://jobs.impraise.com/)

------
dan_manges
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive.

We use data science to find and insure good drivers, rewarding good driving
with the best rates.

We're a startup — we're 14 people who have been working on this for a little
over a year. We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how people drive. We
use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product and user
experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an insurance
carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Rails, iOS/Swift, and JS/React. Email me at
dan@joinroot.com

------
fh973
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is building the parallel file system of the next generation: scalable,
fault-tolerant and with high performance for file, block and object storage.

Our customers use Quobyte for scientific and commercial HPC clusters,
container and OpenStack infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a
scalable backend for SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ... Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-
board interviews and value passion for coding.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software Engineer, Support Engineer,
Sales Engineer.

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

Caveat: we currently do not sponsor visas.

------
mcargian
Madwell | Brooklyn, NY | Fulltime | Onsite

About the position: In this role you will find creative ways to supercharge
PHP and Wordpress environments, extending its functionality and transforming
it into an engine capable of powering a limitless variety of CMS-driven
websites. The work is varied and we have a fun team and office environment.

Learn more about us: [http://www.madwell.com/](http://www.madwell.com/)

Experience: * 3+ years of experience with strong knowledge of Wordpress
development, * Deep knowledge of JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, and CSS

Optional: A taste for irreverent banter, communal music, chips, Super Smash
Bros., and ping pong

Applying: [http://careers.madwell.com/](http://careers.madwell.com/)

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 25 people, but we generate rich biological
data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology
and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images from experiments
we conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve
gotten more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last month closed a
$13M series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn
human cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can
find treatments for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer - VP / Director of Engineering - Engineering Product Manager - Data Engineer

* Data science: Research Data Scientist - Deep Learning Computational Scientist - Data Scientist - Computational biologist / bioinformatics

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply. Applications go to me (CTO) and our lead
engineers.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of ~25:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
JasonZ_
CounterPath | Vancouver, BC (downtown) | Onsite | Jr. SDK Support Engineer

Looking for an SDK support engineer to help support our cross platform (iOS,
Android, Windows, Mac) VoIP SDK.

Get to work on multiple platforms with multiple different programming
languages (C#, C++, Objective-C, Java). Learn VoIP and our SDK by helping
customers with their challenging technical questions.

Candidate should have strong networking knowledge, with a degree in Computer
Science, Software Engineering or equivalent.

We offer a flexible, results focused work environment with generous
compensation plans that include employee stock purchase program, retirement
savings, and a healthy extended health plan.

If you're interested, checkout the full posting at counterpath.com/careers and
email me jzablotny .a.t. counterpath.com

------
xanderly
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Technical Product Manager

At Codeship we believe in “building for the builders”. Codeship is a hosted
continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission is to accelerate
software development teams and help them build quality software faster.

[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring a Senior Technical Product Manager:
[https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=472131](https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=472131)

We have a remote-first culture and will consider applicants in Boston or who
are remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | San Francisco, Orange County | Software Engineering | Full-Time

SOXHUB is streamlining SOX audit compliance through our SaaS platform. We
target large public enterprises that are faced with internal compliance tasks.
We're aiming to solve narrow enterprise problems deeply by understanding the
problem through internal industry experts & building the best UX/product
solution.

\- Node/JS, Ember, Docker, Python and more

\- Small team, lots of independence & mentorship, flexible schedules

\- Contribute to open-source projects

\- Fast paced & growing

For more information, or to apply, please contact me at rajiv@soxhub.com or
visit [https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/).

------
redangstrom
Motiv [http://www.mymotiv.com/](http://www.mymotiv.com/) | iOS, firmware | San
Francisco, CA, USA | Full-time | On-site

Motiv is a stealth-mode hardware startup, pioneering the next generation of
wearable technology. Join a team that’s not just inspired by our work, but who
we work with. We’re looking for passionate people who build amazing products
and experiences to join our team.

We're hiring for the following engineering roles:

    
    
      * iOS - http://mymotiv.com/sr-ios-engineer
      * Firmware - http://mymotiv.com/firmware-engineer
    

Email us at myfuture@mymotiv.com with your resume, LinkedIn URL, GitHub
account, or just a fun note to get the conversation started!

------
PZombie
Circle River | New York City | ONSITE | Full Time

Circle River is an early stage startup developing Artificial Intelligence
based personal assistants.

    
    
      * System design / system architecture
      * Full-stack JavaScript engineer
      * Angular front-end
      * NodeJS backend
      * Mongoose ODM
      * WebSockets and real-time communications
      * REST API design
    

Nice to have:

    
    
      * Docker and container orchestration
      * AWS or similar
      * Firebase
    
    

We are looking for an experienced engineer looking for a challenging role
creating a new consumer-based product. The candidate must have direct
experience taking a lead role in multiple major projects using the
architectural elements and languages listed above.

Compensation includes salary and equity.

Apply: amb@circleriver.com

------
juliasivad
You Technology | Brisbane | Senior Product Manager | Fulltime | Onsite

You Technology is looking to expand our product team. Candidate should have
background in product management at a large-scale consumer web application or
leading enterprise software company; product platform experience preferred.

You Technology is the market leader in digitally-integrated offer space and
we're ramping up our product and platform to capture even more of the market.
Current size is 100 ppl and we're very profitable. Join an incredibly sharp
tech team on a platform that handles millions of requests every hour.

More info and application here: [http://bit.ly/2ffoIbD](http://bit.ly/2ffoIbD)
or shoot me an email if interested.

~~~
Dramatize
PSA: Not Brisbane, Australia

~~~
Musonius
Oh.

------
crossman
JavaScript Developers | salesbrief.com | REMOTE (preferably USA) | Full-time

SalesBrief is a sales platform that's designed to make life easier for
prospects and people evaluating a company's products. We're looking for some
JavaScript Developers to help develop an API and build integrations with
existing services, build out interfaces for various analytics, and develop
communications components to help facilitate conversations between users.

Current stack: Node.js, React + Redux, Mongo

Requirements: ​

* 3+ years in front end and back end JavaScript

* Committed to building features you're proud of

* Strong communication skills ​

Nice-to-haves:

​* Solid understanding of React + Redux

* Good understanding of Mongo and PostGres

* Machine learning experience

* Experience working on a remote-first, distributed team ​

* A keen interest in AWS Lambda/Serverless architecture

Send me an email me at jcrossman at salesbrief dot com.

------
zecto
MSC | DevOps | Permanent | Fulltime | Bethesda MD / Washington DC | ONSITE |
VISA

Medical Science & Computing (MSC) is hiring devops at the National Center for
Biotechnology Information
([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov))

[https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688](https://ejob.bz/ATS/PortalViewRequirement.do?reqGK=26943688)

Tech: Linux, Python, Django, Scala/Finagle, C/C++, SaltStack, consul, packer,
linkerd, TeamCity, docker/mesos/kubernetes/nomad, aws/gce

Small, fast-moving team, smart people, great culture, great opportunities,
lots of potential.

Help bring progress to an amazingly important public resource!

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Senior Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company: We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to
changing the landscape of education. We work hard, eat well, and have lots of
fun. We work at BenchPrep because we love it (plus benefits, competitive
salary, perks etc).

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6) and shoot
email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
lukasLansky
NCR | Prague, Czech republic | Full time | Onsite

We are looking for both experienced & junior programmers to help us develop
hospitality solutions such as cashier systems or food ordering infrastructure.
The Prague office is fairly large and diverse: there are opportunities for
.NET, C++, or Objective-C developers with various interesting twists in each
team. For a quick example, some of our .NET developers use Orleans framework
for their data crunching jobs.

Our interviews are intensive and quick – you will be given a small coding task
and if you solve it, we will invite you to our nice new building near the
river to talk with our engineers about your experience.

Feel free to message me at lukas.lansky at ncr.com and I'll respond to any
question you ask.

------
promptworks
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, PA

Open positions: Software Engineer and Senior Software Engineer

All positions ONSITE. Relocation assistance available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript, some Elixir and Go. Lately we’re
doing mostly React on the front-end and React-Native for mobile.

More info: [https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-engineer)

------
_s
Arkade Digital | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE | Full-time | Senior Platform
Developer (PHP)

We are looking for an amazing back-end developer with solid Laravel and PHP
experience to help us bring our retail and loyalty products from concept right
through to delivery.

You have

\- 3+ years experience in Laravel

\- 5+ years experience in PHP application development

\- Experience with scalable AWS platform architecture

\- Experience with or desire to use CI/CD Tools

\- Have experience with more than one RDBMS (not just MySQL)

\- A collaborative and generous nature

\- High levels of accountability, motivation and time management skills

We offer

\- A team invested in you and your own personal development

\- A friendly, fun and motivated working environment

\- Respect for a healthy work/life balance

\- 4x RDO’s a year on top of paid holidays

\- A Fully stocked kitchen and drinks fridge

If this sounds like the perfect fit, then we would love to hear from you.
Please send your CV to work@arkade.com.au.

------
tabishm
Intuitive Surgical | Full-Time | Onsite in Sunnyvale, CA - Relocation
Available

We're looking for UI developer embedded in our UX team. You'll be designing
and implementing user interfaces from prototypes to production for surgical
robots. Most of our production UI is implemented using Qt in C++ in an
embedded Linux environment, but we use a variety of tools for prototyping.

Our interview process is 1-2 phone interviews (or an informal onsite meeting
if you're local) followed by a full day interview.

Sr. Software Engineer (UI):
[https://intuitive.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?jo...](https://intuitive.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=161121&lang=en)

------
classyjim
GoEuro | Berlin, Germany | Engineering| Full-time | On Site We are Europe’s
leading travel platform and you get to work alongside our CTO Kacper (former
Engineering Director at Google). We are a Goldman Sachs and Atomico backed
business. We are seeking leading engineers to improve our travel search
backend & booking engine with a software craftsmanship mindset to design and
develop software to an amazing scale and create an outstanding engineering
culture. We are mainly working with Java and solving very hard and ambitious
travel problems.
[http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355](http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355)
james.peters@goeuro.com

------
jpwagner
Developers and designers - Cambridge/Boston

\---Seven League Products---

Seven League Products is a consulting firm focused on helping companies move
from the first version of their web/software product to a version that can
scale indefinitely with their growth potential. We've built tools that support
millions of users.

    
    
      - learn new technologies
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    
      - contribute to a wide range of projects
    
      - learn about different businesses, industries, customers, motivations, problems
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - preferred software technology stacks
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!

------
kinduff
Wizeline | Guadalajara, México | Onsite | Full-Time | Software Engineer

Wizeline is looking for an awesome Software Engineer to work with 50 fortune
companies and build software with great impact. Wizeline is a company that is
thriving, transparent, has a progressive culture and likes to mix cultures and
other disciplines. Using the right tools for the right job, but always looking
forward to test new technology. Send your resumé to alejandro @ wizeline.com.

About Wizeline:- Wizeline is a start up founded in 2013, by an Ex-Googler, and
founder of Ooyala Bismarck Lepe, since he has mexican family he decided to bet
right on the city of Guadalajara to start building this innovative company.

keywords:- React, JS, Javascript, Redux, Go, Machine Learning, ES6

------
patrickburkeNYC
Uber | New York City | Onsite

Process: phone screen, 1 onsite interview, offer.

Uber Engineering in NYC is growing! We currently have two major
teams/initiatives we're building out and have a number of senior, foundational
level roles within both of them. Here's a bit about our groups as well as a
listing of some of our open positions.

If interested, please apply or reach out to Patrick Burke at pburke@uber.com

UberRUSH - a completely NYC-based team that is helping Uber transition from
moving people to moving everything. This is our effort to become a global
logistics firm using the core infrastructure and applications used in our
rider app.

Observability - an NYC-based SDE infrastructure group responsible for core
metrics, infrastructure and monitoring systems that provide anomaly detection
and intelligent alerting to Uber engineering groups. This team also builds
Uber's distributed tracing platform, allowing for request latency to be
measured through a complicated services architecture.

Job specs: Senior Distributed Systems SWE - Observability:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21687/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21687/)

Senior Backend SWE - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21688/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21688/)

Senior Fullstack Engineer - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25841/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25841/)

Senior Android Engineer - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25845/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25845/)

Engineering Manager - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25678/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25678/)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Director of Engineering (Cloud)_

 _Director of Engineering (Web)_

 _Director of IT_

 _OS Automation Engineer (Virtual Desktop Cloud)_

 _Principal Architect_

 _Senior Backend Engineer_

 _Senior Backend Engineer (Sauce Connect)_

 _Senior Database System Engineer_

 _Senior DevOps Engineer_

 _Senior Performance Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
maxmind
FRONT END SOFTWARE ENGINEER AT MAXMIND / WALTHAM, MA / REMOTE / FULL TIME /
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/home](https://www.maxmind.com/en/home)

To view the job description and apply please click here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3a46a21b-6051-4847-89ae-8d1c77...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/3a46a21b-6051-4847-89ae-8d1c773958ac)

MaxMind does not currently sponsor employment visas.

Note: We can only consider applications from the US states of Massachusetts,
Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, and Oregon, and anywhere in Canada.
Relocation to any of the aforementioned locations is welcome.

------
Quovo_Sydney
Quovo | New York, NY | ONSITE | Front-end Engineer

We are looking for a front-end engineer to build and maintain the core digital
products of our platform. We pride ourselves on innovating around how our
users - both financial professionals and retail consumers - interact with
aggregated data and rich insights. Dashboards, visualizations, creative
interfaces, and interactive analytics modules - your portfolio of projects
will encompass all the key components of a human-friendly data interaction
experience.

Job description and application:
[http://grnh.se/uixb1g1](http://grnh.se/uixb1g1)

For more info: [http://www.quovo.com](http://www.quovo.com)

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud services.

CaseWare is the dominant provider of mission-critical accounting and auditing
software used by domestic and global accounting firms and a leading provider
of auditing software to governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We’re actively hiring for the following positions:

DevOps Manager

DevOps Engineer

Server Developer (Java)

Data Platform Developer (Java, Scala, Apache Spark)

Our stack: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Scala, Apache Spark, TypeScript,
Angular 2. If you have experience with any of these let’s talk!

Mention ‘HN’ in your application at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
emkman
Overnight | Los Angeles | ONSITE | Front-end / Full Stack Engineer

[https://www.joinovernight.com](https://www.joinovernight.com)

Overnight is a mobile marketplace for booking last minute accomodations with
local hosts. Our mission is to build products that inspire exploration and
facilitate cultural exchange by removing barriers and making the world more
accessible.

We are looking for a an A+ front end/full stack web engineering. Our stack is
an iOS client (obcJ and Swift) with a Node backend, and we have rich
dashboards and internal tools written in React + Redux. DBs include MongoDB,
Postgres, and Redis.

First interview is a hangout or quick phone call. Please apply directly at
ethan@joinovernight.com

------
Baddth
=========== Content Editor, Virtual Reality, San Francisco,
Onsite==========================

OmniVirt is one of the fastest growing VR companies, YC graduated and funded
by the best VC firms. We build technologies to distribute VR content platform
agnostically, across the web. Think us doing to VR what YouTube did to video
files.

About the Role

We are searching for a content editor who has a back ground in writing,
reporting or editing technology related subjects to write about the fastest
growing sector.

You should:

\- Very tech savvy to explore and understand new technologies

\- Research mindset to explore a topic, go deep, interview and craft stories

\- Strong writing and grammar skills, ability to churn out two stories a week

\- Have a good social media presence

\- Liven up the office :-)

If you are interested, please write to us at brad@omnivirt.com

------
jtokash
Curious.com | Menlo Park, CA | iOS, Rails | Onsite

We are looking for 2 new devs at Curious.com. 1 with a strong Rails background
and one with iOS experience. We have an experienced team and are hoping to
expand with engineers that share our drive to learn something new everyday
while bringing their own experience from other companies and projects.
Knowledge of AWS and MySQL/RDS are big plusses.

Email jobs@curious.com with a resume and 5 things you'd love to learn!

“Curious has mastered making learning addictive.” -- PandoDaily

“A Netflix For Learning” -- Forbes

“Curious stands out from sites like Khan Academy, Coursera, Udacity, Udemy,
and Lynda.com by focusing on learning 'for learning’s sake.'” -- VentureBeat

“Curious Helps Hobbyists Share Their Skills” -- Mashable

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched last August [2].

We’re a 10-person team solving hard problems with cool data. We’re looking for
other strong builders, especially those who can grow into leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful; math/science PhD helpful)
      - Research Scientist (stats; SQL and Python helpful; math/science PhD preferred)
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and raised a strong seed round [3]. Select
investors include: Bessemer, Foundation, Norwest, Shasta, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email jobs@ and CC me, I'm a founder (mike@).

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
adam-p
Psiphon (psiphon.ca) | IT Admin | Toronto, Canada | Onsite

= What we do =

We develop and operate Psiphon, an Internet censorship circumvention network
that helps millions of people in freedom-restricted countries access
uncensored Internet every day.

We work at the leading edge of circumvention technology, where the latest
network protocol and endpoint obfuscation research is rapidly deployed into
production around the world. Our tasks include censorship technology research,
server and client software development, and operation of a dynamic, global
network of thousands of proxy servers. We’re a small team (8 developers)
looking for skilled and enthusiastic people to join us as a system
administrator.

= What you do =

The successful candidate would be responsible for maintaining and improving
the entire office infrastructure and would require a wide breadth of knowledge
that encompasses all aspects of a small office including security and
stability improvements to hardware, software, end-user systems, server and
networking infrastructure.

== Roles and Responsibilities ==

* Administrate and provide technical support to all aspects of office infrastructure including networking/server/desktop and mobile devices.

* Understand, implement and enforce office security policies and best practices.

* Monitor office network and systems, respond to security and usability concerns in a timely manner.

== Qualifications and Skills ==

* Experience with multiple desktop/server and mobile operating systems.

* Networking knowledge, including:
    
    
      - Various proprietary and open source networking equipment.
    
      - Routing/Switching/VLAN and VPN experience.
    

* Experience implementing and maintaining wired and wireless network topology design and implementation.

* Experience in network security, including evaluating, implementing and auditing company security policies and procedures.

= Contact =

info+hn@psiphon.ca

------
millchristian
NYC - Paperless Post / Onsite / Visa

Sr. Software Dev -
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639)

Paperless Post is seeking software engineers to help build and refine a
sophisticated platform with a deep network of over 100 million users. You’ll
work on all parts of the development cycle, in many different areas of code,
and on constantly releasing features as part of a deeply collaborative team
with a robust development process. Working with a cross-disciplinary team,
you’ll build and support a reliable, scalable product while balancing
requirements and complexity.

------
gkaemmer
PatientBank (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | Full-stack
software engineering

We're looking for exceptional software engineers to help us build a patient-
centered health record system. We build technology that lets patients gather,
share, and analyze their medical records online, pulling data from anywhere in
the healthcare system.

We work in Rails, Angular, and React. We value simple solutions to complex
problems. If you're interested, get in touch: careers+hn@patientbank.us.

Full job post here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/patientbank/184fb6c5-cad9-4f86-9120-71...](https://jobs.lever.co/patientbank/184fb6c5-cad9-4f86-9120-7195a1cb3a80)

------
ericweinstein
Hulu is hiring!

Santa Monica, CA | Marin, CA | Seattle, WA | Beijing, China

Full time, on site

Hulu is a premium streaming TV destination that seeks to captivate and connect
viewers with the stories they love. We're looking for front-end, back-end,
full-stack, data, and mobile engineers to work on one of the largest video
streaming platforms on the Internet. You'll get to:

    
    
      * Build elegant systems that are robust and scalable
      * Challenge our team and software to be even better
      * Use a mix of technologies including Go, Scala, Ruby, Python, Java, and JavaScript
    

You can find our open positions here:
[http://www.hulu.com/jobs](http://www.hulu.com/jobs)

------
Duber
Plain Concepts | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE | VISA

We are looking for a software crafts(wo)man to join our small, family-like,
Barcelona team.

We develop tailored software solutions for our customers. We are specialized
on, although not limited to, Microsoft .Net ecosystem. We work with latest
technologies and many of our projects are PoCs and demos for companies like
Microsoft.

Take a look at the offer:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899)
and our web [https://www.plainconcepts.com/](https://www.plainconcepts.com/)

Also, I can answer any question you may have :)

------
ethanahte
Dia&Co | New York City or REMOTE | Software Engineer, Product Manager, and
Data Scientist | Full-time

Dia&Co is the premier personal styling service for plus-size women.

We’re looking for software engineers, product managers, and data scientists to
help create our suite of large consumer-facing and internal products that are
transforming both operational efficiency and consumer e-commerce.

We work with Ruby on Rails on the engineering side and Python on the data
science side.

The interview process is a phone screen, a take home coding challenge, and
finally an on-site interview.

Apply here, and let us know that you found us on Hacker News:
[https://www.dia.co/careers](https://www.dia.co/careers)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

For the current opening, we are looking for Java developers (or C#) with
experience with either running a big cloud service or building something big
on top of AWS, GCE or Azure.

Any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply
here [http://myjob.io/qehrl](http://myjob.io/qehrl)

------
marxidad
Resolver | Javascript Developer | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time, On-Site |
[http://www.resolver.com/about-
us/careers/?p=job%2Foap94fww](http://www.resolver.com/about-
us/careers/?p=job%2Foap94fww)

Resolver is looking for an experienced Full Stack Developer responsible for
the development of the Resolver Core Platform. Growing rapidly, this
innovative software and services company is looking to hire a Javascript
enthusiast who can come in and hit the ground running in our downtown Toronto
office.

Experience: 3+ years as a Full Stack Developer, React/Redux or any modern
front end framework, AWS web application architecture, SQL

------
louisedoherty
PlanSnap - currently in Techstars | Lead Mobile UX/UI Designer | New York City
| Full Time Contract | Onsite

We're building the fastest way to get friends together - from a spontaneous
after work beer to an adventure weekend away, the PlanSnap app lets even the
most disorganised person make any plan in a snap.

We are hiring a Lead Mobile UX/UI Designer in NYC:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/229217425](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/229217425)

This is a fascinating psychological problem, and a LOT of fun to work on.

Please apply using LinkedIn (which takes you to Workable). If you have any
questions, please email jobs at plansnap dot com.

Happy job hunting!

------
transfix
Transfix - New York, NY - Onsite Full-Time Looking for: Front-End Engineers
Back-End Engineers

We're reinventing trucking logistics by creating an on-demand marketplace for
shippers and drivers. We're well funded (we raised $22M for our Series B) and
are automating an incredibly outdated industry.

Tech Stack: Aurelia.js, Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, AWS We're looking for mid-
senior (3+ yrs of exp.) engineers to build out RESTful services, improve
parallelization with asynchronous services, work on data visualization, and
work on our SaaS platform.

Interview process: Recruiter Screen (30m) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site
Interview (3hrs)

If interested, you can reach out to me directly at michelle@transfix.io

------
ScarZy
Turtle esports Technologies (ESL Gaming) | Cologne, Germany | Onsite, Full
Time | Devops Engineer

ESL are one of the biggest names in esports and have been hosting events
intentionally for over 10 years. You'll work in an experienced team improving
our infrastructure and support our development team who produce a number of
pieces from anti-cheat to tournament systems. Currently shifting focus towards
a fully automated stack using standard industry tools.

Juniors and seniors welcome to apply. Jobs listing:

[http://www.turtle-entertainment.com/career/](http://www.turtle-
entertainment.com/career/)

Additional postings also there, from Event management to Television.

------
TRACTR
\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TRACTR | Montreal | Full-time | ONSITE & REMOTE | Lead Developper

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TRACTR is a small, but talented, Montreal based creative-tech team. We write
web & android apps for start-ups like gosports.com, plansante.ca, geev.fr,
lavitrine.com and others. We are looking for a LEAD DEV to manage our
Montreal's front&back-end team.

Stack: MongoDB, Hapi.js, Angular.js, React.js, Node.js and Docker.

Responsibilities:

* manage and provide guidance to the dev team

* improve our CI and deployment process

* developing and scaling APIs and a frontend products

Hiring process:

* In person meeting/brief on Friday

* Write a PAID sample project assignment over the week-end

* Present work to the team on Monday

Interested?

Say hello@tractr.net

------
jkoc
Pubfront | Web Developer | Copenhagen, Denmark | On-site | Full-time

Since 2010, Pubfront have been providing clients with a white-label platform
for publishing, selling and reading/listening to ebooks, audiobooks and
comics. We’re currently looking for a web developer to join our team, ideally
one with several years of Python/Django experience. The work will be backend-
heavy, with occasional forays into frontend and ops.

Interested? Check out the full ad at [http://pubfront.com/experienced-web-
developer-python-django/](http://pubfront.com/experienced-web-developer-
python-django/) and send your resumé to jk@pubfront.com

------
Crro
Bread Finance | New York, NY | Software Engineering | Fulltime | ONSITE

Bread Finance is a series A technology startup working on the consumer finance
space. We have a microservices infrastructure using Go in the backend and
React in the front-end. I am currently an engineer here and I'm working
alongside some of the smartest engineers I've ever met.

We are currently looking to fill the following positions:

Engineering:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Senior Frontend Engineer

Legal:

* Associate Counsel

Marketing:

* B2B Marketing Director

Operations:

* Operations Associate

Risk:

* Credit Risk Analyst

Sales/Accounts:

* Lead Integrations Engineer

* Sales Operations

You can read more about each role here:
[https://www.getbread.com/jobs/](https://www.getbread.com/jobs/)

If you are interested please send me an email to david [a][t] breadfinance.com
and I can tell you more about the role and how to apply.

------
ldabiralai
PassFort | Frontend Developer, UI / UX Designer & Mobile Developer | London,
UK | Onsite | [https://passfort.com](https://passfort.com)

PassFort is a young and ambitious start-up— you’ll join a team of 6! We’re a
seed stage company (we raised £650k at the end of 2015), based in the centre
of London, near Southwark tube station.

We're working to solve the problem of digital identity in regulated markets
through new technology, great UX and simple solutions.

We use react, es6, redux mocha, enzyme and more.

Salary: £40k - £55k with 0.3% - 0.6% equity

[https://passfort.com/about#jobs](https://passfort.com/about#jobs) or
jobs@passfort.com

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level) | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

For the current opening, we are looking for Java developers (or C#) with
experience with either running a big cloud service or building something big
on top of AWS, GCE or Azure.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply here
[http://myjob.io/qehrl](http://myjob.io/qehrl)

------
rubergly
VIZ Media | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

VIZ Media is the leading company for anime and manga localization and
distribution. We’re looking for someone to join our small engineering team,
where we work on web and mobile apps to purchase and consume anime and manga
titles. Some of our well-known titles include One Punch Man, Naruto, and
Sailor Moon, in addition to lots of other content across new devices and
platforms.

Full job description: [http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer](http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer) or email your resume to: jobs [at] viz [dot] com.

------
devgoth
LogicGate ([https://logicgate.com](https://logicgate.com)) | Chicago, IL |
ONSITE | Front End Engineer

LogicGate is building technology to help businesses automate and track
disorganized processes. Our office is in the TechStars space within 1871,
along with some of our friends from the 2016 cohort. We work with AngularJS,
D3, Grunt, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are currently experimenting with Angular
2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/370084/](https://logicgate.workable.com/jobs/370084/)

------
sksksk
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia | Multiple Roles | VISA

Polymath builds businesses from the ground up that can grow massively across
Latin America. We design the venture concepts in-house, find the right
founding talent to lead them, work full-time alongside the founders, and bring
together the necessary capital to ensure their success.

We're looking for all sorts of roles, including software engineers to work
across all of our ventures. If you're interested in building companies in
Latin America, get in touch.

[http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/](http://www.polymathv.com/jobs/) or e-mail me
directly saral@vincucentas.com

~~~
foomoo
I also work for one of the ventures here. Very dynamic and friendly multi-
cultural environment, we just got a new open air space to have lunch or do
work. Obviously Bogotá is a super-interesting city and Colombia a great
country to live in, including many opportunities for getaways. Also happy to
answer any questions, email in profile.

------
jauntvr5130
Jaunt VR | Palo Alto, CA | Full Time | Software Engineer Openings

Jaunt is a fully-funded venture-backed tech company based in Palo Alto, CA. We
are building an end-to-end solution for creating cinematic virtual reality
experiences. We have developed an integrated suite of hardware and software to
produce the highest-quality immersive content.

We have several Software Engineering openings in the areas of web based
application tools development, site reliability, Full stack, general software
development, firmware and imaging systems.

[https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/positions/](https://www.jauntvr.com/careers/positions/)

------
olalonde
Blockai | San Francisco, CA | Backend & Frontend Engineers -
[https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com)

* Frontend Engineer - Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux and ES6+. Ideal candidate has good design sense and experience with Node.js.

* Backend Engineer - Someone with experience building data-intensive systems. Ideal candidate has a good grasp of how modern web search engines work (crawling, indexing, etc.) and is willing to work on one.

Some techs we use/like: Node.js, Express, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Deis,
Docker, AWS, ElasticSearch, PostgreSQL, Redis, Vim, Git, Go

Send me an email (oli@blockai.com) and mention HN!

\- Oli, CTO & Co-Founder, Blockai

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Truebill is an early stage startup backed by YC, Social Capital, and others.
We're fixing subscription commerce for consumers.

Our stack is React/React Native + Redux + Relay on the front-end and GraphQL +
Express + Postgres on the backend. We're looking for an experienced developer
who can get things done (code-wise) but who will also help us improve our
infrastructure, security, and architecture. That means coding, but also some
devops, etc. Experience with data science and/or machine learning is a plus.

To apply, email jobs+hn@truebill.com

Note: At this time we are not able to hire anyone straight out of a coding
bootcamp.

------
stober
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino, San Francisco, Seattle | Full-Time ONSITE

The Internet Services team at Apple is looking for data scientists with a
drive to turn huge amounts of data into insights that enhance customer
experience.

A successful candidate will have a bent for applied research with expertise in
pattern mining, anomaly detection, predictive modeling, classification and
optimization. If you join our team, you’ll be implementing end-to-end
analytical solutions that have direct and measurable impact. The role requires
both a broad knowledge of existing data mining algorithms and the creativity
to invent new solutions when needed.

If interested send your resume to jstober@apple.com.

------
MattyRad
No-IP | Reno, NV | ONSITE

Front-end developer [http://www.noip.com/careers/frontend-
developer](http://www.noip.com/careers/frontend-developer)

UI/UX Designer [http://www.noip.com/careers/product-
designer](http://www.noip.com/careers/product-designer)

We've got a startup vibe at an established company in business since 1999.
Still a small company at ~15 employees, we currently serve over 23 million
users and need all the help we can get!
[http://www.noip.com/about](http://www.noip.com/about)

------
dashjeff
TRUEPIC - REMOTE - 80k-120k + Equity (VC funded)

We're looking for a senior iOS engineer to join our founding team and work
with directly w/ our engineering co-founder to continue developing our
technology. Details on the job are available here:
[https://truepic.com/senior-ios-engineer/](https://truepic.com/senior-ios-
engineer/)

Our hiring process begins with a phone call with me (ceo), second call with
our founding engineer, and then a job offer. We move quickly and we're very
transparent.

Please email jeff@truepic.com if you're interested in learning more, I'd love
to chat.

------
tboyles-sl
Sauce Labs | Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Backend Developer, Performance
Engineer | Full Time | On-site / Remote

Hi Hacker News!

Sauce Labs accelerates software development by removing testing as a
bottleneck. Our automated testing cloud ensures that the web and mobile
applications people use every day work flawlessly on any browser or device.

We’re currently looking for outstanding Senior Backend Developers, Performance
Engineers and DevOps Engineers to join our Engineering Team. Check us out here
and apply online:

[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers)

or email directly at tboyles@saucelabs.com. Thanks!

------
jdc0589
Influence Health | Birmingham, AL or Atlanta, GA | Security Engineer | Full-
time | ONSITE

job description: [http://www.influencehealth.com/career-
center/?p=job%2FoeIr3f...](http://www.influencehealth.com/career-
center/?p=job%2FoeIr3fwa)

We are looking for a Security Engineer to join a growing team tasked with
hardening infrastructure and application security across our product suite,
helping create security policies/controls for the entire organization, and
fostering a security first culture.

Influence Health builds software for hospitals and Healthcare Organizations in
both the clinical and marketing spaces.

------
adi_masterclass
MasterClass | ONSITE | San Francisco | We're helping everyone learn from the
very best! Classes taught by Christina Aguilera, Kevin Spacey, Serena Williams
and more! You will help create the best educational platform on the planet by
designing and implementing highly interactive and dynamic applications that
help our students learn from the best.

We are looking for: Sr. Engineer (Ruby, PostGres, Angular)

Technologies used: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, CoffeeScript and Angular

Apply at :
[http://careers.masterclass.com/?gh_jid=237263](http://careers.masterclass.com/?gh_jid=237263)
or email adi@masterclass.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site |
[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and
more, and has been used to build everything from offshore shrimp farming
monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:
[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
nconvoy
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile.

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-
its...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-itself-as-
the-uber-of-local-trucking.html)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say I've never had a bigger opportunity for
success than this. The team of engineers are smarter than any team I've ever
been on, I'm growing as an engineer and leader every day, the problems we are
solving are very real and we are impacting peoples' lives every day. I
couldn't ask for a better situation!

Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations. Engineering positions
available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we're interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We've got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients. If you're a high-performing engineer but don't have one of
these specific tools on your belt, we'd still love to talk. We trust awesome
people to learn the tech! If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and
looking to be on a small team where you can have a huge impact, check out our
jobs page [http://jobs.convoy.com/](http://jobs.convoy.com/)

------
rivigo_labs
Rivigo | Gurgaon, India | Full-Time | Onsite

Founded in 2014, Rivigo ([https://rivigo.com](https://rivigo.com)) has been
disrupting the logistics sector with their cutting edge technology and unique
operational model. Rivigo’s clear win-win value proposition makes logistics
human while delivering an unparalleled service level to customers
consistently. Rivigo’s tech solutions make predictability and reliability a
way of life in the Indian Logistics sector.

Backend Engineer : 2+ experience, Java, Spring, MySQL

FullStack : 2+ experience, Angular/React

Data Engineer: Python (numpy, pandas)

If you're interested please reach out to labs@rivigo.com

------
getbutik
Zurich | Onsite | Php + Java | Full-time

EU-citizens or people with Swiss work-permit only. This might be a well-paid
opportunity as we look for someone who can take over most of our CTO's
responsibilities. Read more about the life quality in Zurich here:

[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90)

We revolutionize point of sales for small and medium size business and we run
a SaaS app that connects our iPad POS system with webhops.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail to:

hiring@getbutik.tech

------
aristus
Lyft | SF | Onsite

I'm currently looking for devops, database (hive, redshift) engineers, and
devtools engineers to work on data infrastructure and ETL tools. We're
supporting a huge amount of the business of Lyft, keeping the wheels
figuratively and literally running.

eg, [https://www.lyft.com/jobs/data-engineer](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/data-
engineer) and [https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-
infrastruct...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-
infrastructure)

You can reach me at cbueno at lyft!

------
mattrvm
Software developer | DynamicSource AB | Onsite | Stockholm, Sweden

We develop software for the aviation industry and are looking to expand our
small team in Stockholm. You will help us with iOS app and backend systems
development in various software languages. We would like you to be skilled in

Objective-C, C++, Swift, PHP, Javascript.

Bonus points if you know C# and have experience with Windows app development /
WPF.

Please email your cover letter (including your salary range expectations) and
your CV in English, with the subject: Software Developer Application to
info@dynamicsource.se.

For any queries please also contact info@dynamicsource.se and a member of our
team will get back to you.

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China (sponsor visa) | Frontend, DevOps,
Backend, Mobile | Fulltime

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
pops
Yahoo | Sunnyvale, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite | Relocation
offered

My team at Yahoo is hiring mobile, frontend, backend, and bot developers.
We're a group of small teams that constantly tests new ideas. We have a
culture of experimentation and a bias towards shipping.

An example of one of our projects: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/07/yahoo-
launches-kik-bots-fo...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/07/yahoo-launches-kik-
bots-for-news-weather-and-virtual-pets)

Stack: Scala, iOS, Android, JavaScript

Interview process: phone screen then onsite

For more info, contact me at sanford@yahoo-inc.com

------
brookesey
ASI Data Science Senior Software Engineer - London, UK [Onsite, Visa
Sponsorship Available]

[http://www.asidatascience.com/careers](http://www.asidatascience.com/careers)

ASI is looking for an experienced Software Engineer to join the team to help
us build a truly innovative data science platform, capable of handling
petabyte-scale data analysis. Used both internally by our data science
consultants and provided as a service to our clients, you will be building the
product that drives ASI’s growth over the coming years.

Work with the following technologies: Scala Python Apache Spark MongoDB
Postgres

------
gonitro
C++ Engineer | Nitro | gonitro.com | Dublin, IE | Full Time | On Site

The very core of Nitro is it’s engineering team; without them, there would be
no us! This is why we’re looking for someone to join a team of champions who
encompass our 3 core values – high performance, no bullshit, be good. Being a
part of Nitro’s exciting and innovative engineering team means you will be a
key player in developing the next generation version of our products, which
are changing the way the world works with digital documents.

Click here to learn more: [http://grnh.se/nslk7t1](http://grnh.se/nslk7t1)

------
StephanKletzl
UserGems [YC S14] | Full-Stack Developer | ONSITE | Visa | Salzburg or Vienna
/ Austria / Europe

== COMPANY ==

[https://www.usergems.com](https://www.usergems.com) \- Identify and engage
Influencers among your own users

Vision: Bring detailed user information into every company department
(Marketing, Sales, Support, HR)

Funding: YCombinator funded, recently raised Seed round, profitable

Stack: PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Javascript with AngularJS, currently
evaluating: Hadoop & Cassandra

== TEAM ==

Two Co-Founders with experience at Google, Microsoft & PwC. Both Programmers
and BizDev

You'd be the first engineering hire!

== CONTACT ==

Email me: stephan@usergems.com with your Resume and a few words about yourself

------
izolate
Deskbookers [[https://www.deskbookers.com](https://www.deskbookers.com)] |
Amsterdam | Full Time | Onsite | Visa

Deskbookers is a marketplace for workspaces and meeting rooms. Be part of a
fast-growing startup in Europe. We have a fun, hardworking team that is
focused on success. Lunch, fresh fruits, and coffee available daily, as well
as Friday drinks and regular team events.

Our product team is hiring:

* Frontend Developer

* UI/Product Designer

Our stack comprises PHP, Node.js, PostgreSQL, React.JS (ES2015+) and is
currently being developed into a microservices architecture, with modern
tooling.

Please get in touch via y.talwar@deskbookers.com. Cheers!

------
pinouchon
Jobteaser | Paris | Full time | ONSITE

Jobteaser.com is the European leader for providing schools with carrer
centers. We have all major business and engineering schools (Edhec, Essec,
Polytechnique, Epitech, Epita...)

We are looking for ETL, Data analysts and Data visualisation engineers to
provide schools with pretty analytics and maintain the infrastructure behind
it. We currently use ruby, rails, Postgres, AWS (Redshift, API Gateway,
Lambda, Kinesis, S3), react and highcharts. We also have a little
recommendation engine made with python, scikit-learn, and XGBoost that we plan
to extend.

If interested, email me at: benjamin.crouzier@jobteaser.com

------
bricestacey
Circle Internet Financial | Boston, MA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are a payments app with focus on person to person payments. We currently
support US dollars, British pounds, and the euro across the US and a growing
number of European countries.

I lead Android development and I'm hiring an Android developer to join our
product team. If you’re interested, please contact me at brice@circle.com Our
hiring process is simple: phone, onsite, then offer.

We are hiring many other open positions, you can find them at
[https://www.circle.com/en/careers](https://www.circle.com/en/careers)

------
tomwphillips
Junior Data Scientist/Engineer | DueDil, London, UK | Full-time, Permanent,
Onsite

DueDil is looking for a Junior Data Scientist to join its bespoke projects
team and help us to solve customer problems while adding vital data and
features to our subscription product.

We're looking for experience with Python and an interest in data processing,
analysis, or machine learning. An appetite to learn is essential. It's a
really exciting role working on variety of projects and datasets. See
[http://grnh.se/8tl4xr1](http://grnh.se/8tl4xr1) for more details.

------
adamgluck
Uber | San Francisco | Fulltime | Android | iOS | Backend

Interested in a highly leveraged, collaborative engineering role at the heart
of Uber's core product? Awesome. We are hiring on the Driver Platform team at
Uber. Our mission is to transform Uber's Driver application into a world class
engineering platform that's easy to build on and impossible to break.

This is a senior role that requires thinking holistically about application
development and solving hard architectural problems unique to Uber's scale.
Most qualified candidates will have >2 years experience.

If you're interested, please email gluck@uber.com

~~~
mynameislegion1
I thought it was weird uber was downvoted to the bottom last month. but then I
applied and now I understand.

this might seem petty, but its really just a warning not to waste your time:

\- typical recruiters. no surprise there except that the recruiter had to
reschedule twice at the last minute

\- technical phone interview turned out to be a technical VIDEO interview,
even though I live like 20 miles from this office

\- technical interview was very basic stuff like implementing data structure X
from scratch

\- got a two line rejection about 2 weeks later, and no replies when I
requested feedback

this whole process took about 6 weeks, and it is by far the worst interview I
had this year.

------
JMCQ87
MiNODES ([http://www.minodes.com/](http://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin, Germany
(ONSITE) | full-time | Software Engineers / Developers, Business Intelligence,
Data Analytics, Tableau | VISA OK

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin near Checkpoint Charlie and backed by well-known investors, we provide
(offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand their business better
and enhance their customers’ in-store experience.

We are an international team of ~30 highly motivated people from various
backgrounds. From a technology perspective, we have thousands of devices with
our own firmware installed in our customers’ retail stores around the world
and our own server infrastructure to manage these devices and to process the
terabytes of data that they are producing via machine learning algorithms.

Our tech stack consists of Python for the data processing, Ruby on Rails for
applications on top of that, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We
are also working on our first own mobile SDKs. We offer a great opportunity
for personal and professional growth in a multicultural environment. We work,
learn and develop while having lots of fun on the way. The usual perks
(drinks, breakfast, awesome office, …) are included. We’re also happy to help
with visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Developers (Python, Rails, OpenWRT and others): [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

Business Analysts: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6387](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6387)

Tableau Jedis: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6389](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6389)

You can find even more jobs, including internships here: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/?language=en](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/?language=en)

~~~
g_c
I applied both via the website and via email in the past, and never got
answer.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
jrmiii
Navitas Credit Corp | Full Time | USA Based Remote | Web Application Developer

We are a rapidly growing, nationwide direct lender with a focus on small and
medium sized businesses.

As a member of our development team, you'll be working to create systems that
help the company efficiently serve existing customers as well as develop new
client relationships. Recent projects include a customer service portal, React
Native mobile apps, and a vendor web portal.

We're working mainly with Rails, React, Redux and Postgres. We're
experimenting with Elixir & Phoenix.

Please send résumé and cover letter to Joe Martinez -
jmartinez@navitascredit.com

~~~
jrmiii
Just as an fyi, because I saw someone asking who gets hired from these threads
- we made a great hire because of this post.

------
kevinjamieson
Coho Data | Vancouver, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time | Software Developer,
Storage

We're looking for talented systems software engineers to join our development
team based in Vancouver, BC and help build the next generation of high-
performance enterprise storage systems.

Our stack: C, Python

Apply online at: [https://careers-cohodata.icims.com/jobs/1120/storage-core-
de...](https://careers-cohodata.icims.com/jobs/1120/storage-core-
developer/job)

Interview process typically involves a technical phone-screen with one of our
engineers prior to a half-day of on-site interviews.

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by thousands of businesses. We practice
customer-driven development, work remotely day-to-day and meet in person on
regular company retreats. Our roadmap is packed with UX improvements and new
features with the goal of making the best product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs) and feel
free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN profile)

------
oelias
CoderZ (www.goCoderZ.com) | Israel | Full-time | ONSITE

We are building a 3D game that teaches kids coding and robotics. Very cool!,
although I'm biased... We need talent that will help us shape the future of
technology Education and STEM. We are an incubated venture that is part of the
Intelitek/Robogroup group of companies and are fully funded.

We are looking for:

1\. Front-end / full-stack developer: 2-5 years: Angular, PHP, MySQL.

2\. Unity developer: 2-5: Unity, WebGL, Javascript, C#

We are looking for talented individuals who want to make a difference and are
passionate about Technology and Education. Send me an email at
oelias@intelitek.com -Oren

------
rcpt
Clarifai | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Clarifai was founded by Matthew Zeiler in 2013, days after winning Imagenet.
Since then, Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

We're hiring software engineers, researchers, data scientists, and dev-ops
folks. Come be part of the deep learning revolution.
[http://www.clarifai.com/careers](http://www.clarifai.com/careers) or shoot me
an email: ryan@clarifai.com

------
songc
Songspace | Full Time | Ember.JS | Remote OK if +/\- 3 CST

[https://songspace.com](https://songspace.com)

Songspace is looking to hire a senior level Ember.js developer to join our
team to continue to make the music industry better. You will be joining our
team of 3 remote developers to implement cutting edge collaboration features
as well as help us bring our apps to Ember 2+. While the position is remote,
the main office is located in Nashville, TN, USA. The entire development team
is remote, so we heavily embrace remote culture.

To apply send resume to chris@songspace.com

------
blocher
Engage | Paid Internship (Part or Full time) | Onsite (Alexandria, VA --
Washington, DC metro area) | Foreign Visas welcome |
[http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge) | Apply at
[http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-
Developmen...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-Development-
Intern-Spring-2017)

About Engage:

We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to impacting the world
around us through bold strategy and innovative technology. With clients that
range from political campaigns to top level associations and advocacy groups,
we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling story for our
clients.

About the Internship:

Engage is looking for a web development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team.

++++

Back-end focused internship: PHP, SQL (MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or
plugin development, or equivalent Drupal experience (Bonus: PHP
framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP, Zend, or CodeIgniter--REST APIs, mobile
development, LAMP stack

++++

And/or, front-end focused internship: Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, cross browser compatibility, Javascript and jQuery,
responsive layouts (Bonus: Vue.js, Angular, or ReactJS, Photoshop, Bootstrap,
Wordpress themes)

++++

In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your
GitHub profile or portfolio/website.

About Our Work Culture:

We love being able to provide interns hands-on experience that allows them to
try new things, learn new skills, and grow. Our goal is to create an
environment that will hone your skills based on your interests. Our interns
are extremely important to our operations and quickly become integrated into
our team. We take pride in producing high quality and award winning work, but
we always find time for Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to
work and think that you will too!

------
JanoschF
Data Scientist (f/m) Berlin, Germany, ONSITE, Full time, We support VISA

Job description: As a data scientist you're positioned at a crucial
intersection of the company - infusing human intelligence into machine-
learning algorithms. Your day-to-day work will be about translating fuzzy
human behavior into clear code, enhancing our algorithms' overall performance.
You'll be working alongside risk experts, developers and business stake-
holders, reporting directly to the CTO.

Among others, your responsibilities would include: -You will design, develop
and implement algorithm improvements into our core engine, allowing it to
reach new accuracy levels, combining statistical and behavioral machine
learning methods -You will tackle the most complex data-enrichment challenges
requiring a deep understanding of the fraud domain as well as a well-rounded
technical skill-set -You will identify, acquire and implement new data sources
to feed the core engine

Skills & Requirements: -You are an excellent communicator that can translate
business needs to code and vice versa. You can clearly articulate statistical
modeling and machine-learning techniques to non-experts. -You have at least a
Master's degree in physics, computer science, applied mathematics, engineering
or a related field -You have at least 5 years of professional work experience,
where you were required to solve analytical problems using quantitative
approaches. Past experience in Cyber-Security, FinTech or eCommerce is a big
plus. -A strong passion for empirical research and for answering hard
questions with data -You have mastered at least one data analysis tool: R,
Matlab, or SAS -Very good familiarity with relational databases and SQL
-Experience working with distributed computing tools is a plus (Map/Reduce,
Hadoop, Hive, etc.) -Experience with C++/GoLang is a big plus -Business fluent
in English

What we offer: -A dynamic, young, highly motivated and international team with
flat hierarchies -Fun, creative and focused teams committed to learning and
problem-solving through collaboration -Competitive remuneration package
-Office located in the heart of Berlin

We are looking forward to receiving your applicatio: jobs@fraugster.com.

------
bnchrch
If anyone is looking for a better way to search these posts I made a tool for
that at: [http://benchurch.me/hackersearch](http://benchurch.me/hackersearch)

~~~
nogbit
There is also this I saw last month
[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io) that parses these posts.

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE

We are looking for a passionate Product Engineer. Currently using React, Redux
and Flux and looking for someone keen to work on server side technologies
including node.js, Dataflow, Docker and Mesos. We will consider visa
sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919#.WBxzm-
GLRsM)

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to santino@qubit.com

------
sjeanpierre
DevOps/SRE Engineer (AWS/Linux) | Atlanta, GA - New Castle, UK - Richmond, BC
(Relocation available) | Sage | www.sage.com

Our DevOps/SRE team encompasses a team of specialists who are responsible for
the availability, performance and security of our global set of online
applications. To achieve this, you’ll work closely with the development, test
and commercial teams. We are involved in projects from the early design phase
to ensure that the service is built to the highest level of resilience and
security.

If you'd like to discuss further reach out to (mike.kim) at (sage.com)

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Open position: DevOps Engineer

Product: We connect online shops to all big online marketing channels
(marketplaces, price comparison sites etc.) and optimize and synchronize their
data.

Stack: Python (Flask), Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL, Redis, Ansible,
Ember.js

Interview: Phone call w/ myself [1hr] >> In-person [1-2hrs]

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Software Developer | C++ / Python / C# | Amsterdam | Onsite | VISA
sponsored

As Software Developer, you will be developing systems which will be used by
our traders and control departments in a fast moving trading environment.
Since we deal with a lot of data, many users and multiple systems, you will be
exposed to multithreading, concurrency, performance profiling and
optimization. You will be responsible for the full development lifecycle,
where you will get a lot of freedom to decide on code base, technology and
architecture.

Interested? Contact janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

------
josh_carterPDX
BrightWork | Onsite/Remote | Full-Time (internship) | Portland, OR. |
[http://brightwork.io](http://brightwork.io)

Brightwork is a backend as a service/platform built to make application
development easier and more efficient. We're looking for some interns who
would like to learn more about startup life and help with things like content
marketing, user outreach, and developer relations. Looking for interns with
the following background:

\- Developer Outreach/Relations \- Content Marketing \- Copy Editing

For more information, email info@brightwork.io

~~~
davidw
For people looking for 'Oregon', you might want to put Oregon, rather than
'OR' which is not easy to search for.

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | London, UK | Permanent | On-site |
[https://yoyo.workable.com/jobs/281666](https://yoyo.workable.com/jobs/281666)

We're a group of ~15 software developers working in an engineering centric
culture. We use contemporary tools and methodologies and are driven by the end
user product.

We're looking to take on senior Python developers.

If you're looking for an engaging new opportunity or would just like to know
more, please follow the link and apply and we look forward to discussing this
in more details with you!

------
wehyeebarkon
ZealMe - NYC | Full Time | ONSITE

ZealMe is an early stage, consumer facing, and rapid growth startup. We are
revolutionizing the way the world collaborates by helping users learn and
share on their mobile devices.

How do we help? By creating a smart environment where technology can think and
even learn along with users.

You will work closely with the Lead iOS Developer & Founding team to build and
create a robust consumer facing & rapid growth product. The work you do will
be crucial to our success, and so candidates should be inventive, able to
think on their feet, and comfortable tackling a variety of tasks.

If you are excited about having a large influence and the potential for an
upside that does not exist in a larger company, then we are interested in
speaking with you.

ZealMe is hiring OPT/CPT eligible candidates & foreign nationals in addition
to U.S. citizens. We are also willing to sponsor selected candidates for work
authorization.

What we expect of you:

• You have at least one full year of coding experience (E.g. Swift).

• You have knowledge/experience with Firebase, JSON & APIs

• You are intelligent, a self-starter, and deal well with uncertainty.

• You are user focused

What does it look like?

Founding members will be responsible for the development of new features of
ZealMe’s collaboration platform. Team members for this position should be very
analytical but also ingeniously creative. In a perfect world, you are a
seasoned engineer who has experience building multiple apps. As a founding
member, you will have a large impact on the success of ZealMe on a daily
basis.

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, color, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

Find out more info/apply here: [https://angel.co/zealme/jobs/183225-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/zealme/jobs/183225-ios-developer)

Email(Keval@zealme.com)

------
ronanm
Behaviour Interactive | Montreal, QC, CA | ONSITE

Devops

What we do : game development company (mobile/console/desktop).

We're looking for an addition to our small sysadmin/devops team, currently
responsible for ~300 servers (mostly AWS, a few physical servers). Docker,
Puppet, Ansible, Python, Bash, Jenkins, CloudFormation, and other bits as
well. Main goal is modernization and supporting new games.

Offer with details : [http://smrtr.io/IT5NRQ](http://smrtr.io/IT5NRQ)
Interview process : phone screen -> onsite interview (1-1.5hr) -> offer.

------
ivanzhao
. ==================== Notion – San Francisco ====================

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us" The goal is to
democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal computing, an
average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd like to
change that. A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out
there.

You will be part of a tiny and talented team. You need to be able to make
things and think conceptually.

[https://notion.so/why](https://notion.so/why)

------
ajju
Ridecell, Inc | www.ridecell.com | San Francisco, CA | on-site + remote + Visa

Ridecell is the leading business automation platform that helps our customers
launch, operate and scale new mobility services like car-sharing, ride-
sharing, and dynamic fixed routes faster than anyone else in the world.

We are hiring Engineers (front-end, back-end, full-stack, mobile, QA) Product
Managers and more. Take a look at our listings here:
[http://ridecell.com/](http://ridecell.com/) and contact me if interested!

Richie Gharapetian Richie@ridecell.com

------
wmil
[http://www.resolver.com/](http://www.resolver.com/) | Toronto, Canada |
ONSITE | Full-time

Looking for Javascript developers. Various levels.

Front end: React / Redux / Babel Back end: Node / Postgres / Redis

Office is near Union Station so it's easy to reach from GO Train / Subway.
Team is fun! Also you can store your bike in office.

Product is B2B so you've never heard of us, but it's a great place to work.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PuLjiwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PuLjiwa)

------
22goodman
VAT IT | JHB South Africa

Our team of ninjas and thinkers is small, lean, and rock stars. Want to join?

DevOps - [https://vatit.has-jobs.com/dev-ops-software-engineer-
melrose...](https://vatit.has-jobs.com/dev-ops-software-engineer-melrose-arch-
joahnnesburg-south-africa/117585/0)

Front End - [https://vatit.has-jobs.com/front-end-software-developer-
joha...](https://vatit.has-jobs.com/front-end-software-developer-johannesburg-
south-africa/117957/0)

View all Jobs - vatit.has-jobs.com

------
myfinance
MyFinance | Austin, TX | Full-time ONSITE

MyFinance helps consumers discover financial products and services that can
improve their economic well-being via a proprietary content and ad tech
platform.

We're looking for full-stack developers at all levels. Javascript & Python
heavy, Django experience, Angular is preferred but not necessary.

Interview Process: Phone screen, Code challenge, Onsite interview (if local) /
video chat interview (if not local)

Website: [https://www.myfinance.com](https://www.myfinance.com) Hiring
contact: austin@myfinance.com

~~~
csolorio
Site is down.

------
jastanton
Convoy | [https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com) | Seattle, WA | Relocation |
ONSITE

Javascript, Node.js, React, React Native, Redux, iOS, Android. Frontend,
Backend, Mobile. We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry;
automating what is, today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines
and phone calls. Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-
its...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/23/technology/convoy-sees-itself-as-
the-uber-of-local-trucking.html)

I'm employee #3 at this company, having worked at big companies like Google
and small startups before I can say

I've never had a bigger opportunity for success than this. The team of
engineers are smarter than any team I've ever been on, I'm growing as an
engineer and leader every day, the problems we are solving are very real and
we are impacting peoples' lives every day. I couldn't ask for a better
situation! Software engineers / Designers / Sales / Operations. Engineering
positions available:

• Front-end engineer - Live and breathe JavaScript, HTML, and CSS? Come work
on our single-page app using React and redux!

• Mobile engineer - We have Android and iOS apps, and we're interested in
people competent in either native or react-native mobile development (both is
a huge plus). These are beautiful, bulletproof apps that solve real-world
problems for truck drivers and carriers.

• Back-end engineer - We've got some fun CS problems to solve around route
optimization and market making, plus working on the API that connects all
these clients. If you're a high-performing engineer but don't have one of
these specific tools on your belt, we'd still love to talk. We trust awesome
people to learn the tech!

If you're in Seattle (or willing to relocate) and looking to be on a small
team where you can have a huge impact, email me at jobs@convoy.com or check
out our jobs page
[https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs](https://convoy.com/about.html#jobs)

~~~
jastanton
To apply go to jobs.convoy.com thank you!

------
dorian-graph
Jazz Networks | Oslo, London | Full-time, Onsite

We're building a flexible and all-encompassing approach to security. We don't
focus on set boundaries (firewalls, north-south, etc.) but believe that there
should be security at every level, and when in transit. We can't reveal much
else at the moment, but send us an email to have a further chat:
hn@jazznetworks.com.

We're hiring for the following positions:

\- Software engineer \- Data scientist (machine learning) \- DevOps

Our stack isn't set in stone and at the moment includes: golang, Cassandra,
Redis, Node.js, React, Swift, Neo4j, ..

------
billatron
Juicero | San Francisco, CA | VISA | ONSITE

Using technology to bring 100% raw, organic "farm to table" quality produce to
the masses at the touch of a button.

[http://tinyurl.com/juicero-best-product-ever](http://tinyurl.com/juicero-
best-product-ever)

We are looking for front-end, full stack, and back-end software engineers.
Please email bumoff@juicero.com or apply only (not all jobs posted):

[https://www.juicero.com/jobs/](https://www.juicero.com/jobs/)

Our interview process is pretty standard.

------
OptioPay
OptioPay - [http://optiopay.com](http://optiopay.com) | Berlin, Germany |
Full-time| Onsite

OptioPay is looking for passionate and experienced Golang Developers!

Check out the details:
[https://www.optiopay.com/jobs#/job/204799](https://www.optiopay.com/jobs#/job/204799)

More info about OptioPay:

OptioPay is a Berlin-based FinTech company creating the first payment solution
software for marketing payouts. We enable people to make the most out of their
money and we want you to join us!

------
MPiccinato
Sift ([http://justsift.com](http://justsift.com)) | Detroit, MI | ONSITE

* Front End ReactJS Engineer

* Backend Node Engineer

* Or Full Stack of the Above

Analytics for your employees. Everything else has a dashboard these days, why
don't you have one for the health of your organization?

Our team is small and we are looking to grow. We like to push often, get
things done and play a bit of Super Smash Bros. Melee.

Apply by filling out this form:
[https://goo.gl/forms/da7xs2nKAeXMj9u32](https://goo.gl/forms/da7xs2nKAeXMj9u32)

------
handyman5
Quantcast ([https://www.quantcast.com](https://www.quantcast.com)) | Senior
Software & Systems Engineers, Developer Tools | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time

The Developer Tools team builds internal tools to help make our global
engineering corps happier and more productive while they build systems that
process over 40 PB/day. We own CI/CD, monitoring and alerting, collaboration
tools, and lots more. If running one of those sounds interesting, drop me a
line at acompton@quantcast.com.

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Full Stack Python/JS Engineers who sweat Product Details

\- Senior UI/Design Frontend Engineer

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

[http://jobs.close.io](http://jobs.close.io) or reach out to me at
phil@close.io

~~~
ITriedThis
Several months ago I tried their hiring process for a position not listed
here.

Hopefully this can help guide anyone interested in applying. You can have an
idea of what to expect.

Basic timeline:

    
    
      Day  0 - Saw advertisement on Who is Hiring thread
      Day  2 - Applied via an application form that asked
               me for some personal information and to complete
               two tasks. I had to send a POST request containing
               some specified information and write a bash script
               to process some data.
      Day 12 - Saw HN frontpage ad for same position and decided
               to send the same application materials again.
      Day 16 - Response from a human who explained they were working
               on other roles for the last 15 days and now they
               were finally ready to look at applications for the
               role I applied to. Asked if I would take a 60 minute
               HackerRank assessment. I agreed to try it.
      Day 17 - HackerRank assessment available for 2 weeks. Message
               explaining a 2-3 week timeline from that point until
               possible offer.  Steps listed included:
                 1) HR assessment
                 2) phone call
                 3) take home project
                 4) 2 technical phone calls
                 5) background & reference check, meet team
                 6) offer
      Day 25 - I completed the HackerRank assessment.
      Day 31 - Response that the position had been filled but they
               were interested in speaking with me for future openings.
    

Overall it seems pretty typical. I was a bit surprised by how many screening
tasks they had. Two just to submit the application, an online timed test, and
a take home project seems like quite a lot. No further contact since then,
although I haven't been following closely enough to see if they ever posted
the same or similar positions again.

~~~
philfreo
Thanks for commenting. Sounds like you applied for our DevOps role, which we
had a flood of really great candidates for and hired 2 people in that
timeframe quickly.

We have been refining & trying to streamline our interview process, but our #1
priority is to make sure we find a really strong fit (both technically and
culturally) since our team is still small and we're looking for all-stars :)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Software Developer

Software Development Lead

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Sr. iOS Developer

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3C1Pjiwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3C1Pjiwy)

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | San Francisco | Onsite | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers)

Current Interview Process: call with recruiter, engineering phone screen,
onsite, team lunch, reference check, offer.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at eunoia.github+hnwh4@gmail.com. When you apply, make sure to
mention you saw this hackernews post.

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql hosted on Heroku. The javascript is well written, and we don't use
any frameworks. We've got reasonable test coverage, and a very empathetic
culture.

Today, we're looking to hire three people:

* Account Executive in Phoenix, or San Francisco, preferably with a background in Real Estate.

* Head of Product, preferably with marketplace experience, and entrepreneur mentality. You'll be building a product team from the ground up.

* Our next Sr. Fullstack Developer.

You Have

* Projects that you can point to that you personally (not your team) built

* 5-10 years of web development experience, ideally some of which is in a startup environment

* An understanding of web analytics, A/B testing, and agile development methods

* An outstanding academic background; CS degree preferred

What You'll Do Here

* We're looking for a full stack engineer to help us build amazing products.

* We've got a full slate of interesting projects and need an exceptional engineer to help us create innovative technology that will change real estate.

* You'll be working on mission critical projects, both on our internal tools and on our customer facing products, and will be able to help shape our engineering culture as we grow.

You Want

* Your work to matter - to be critically important to your team’s success

* To build cool technology that will transform an industry and forever change the way people buy and sell real estate

------
azharkhan
Hubba | Toronto, ON | Senior Developers | Web / Platform

[http://www.hubba.com/](http://www.hubba.com/)

We are building the largest, richest database of product information on the
planet.

MEAN stack. AWS. Data-focused and asshole-free.

More at: [https://hq.hubba.com/careers/](https://hq.hubba.com/careers/) and if
you're interested contact: akhan@hubba.com

Further reading: [https://medium.com/@HubbaDev](https://medium.com/@HubbaDev)

------
santinoboffa
Qubit | London, UK | Onsite

We are also looking for a Junior Javascript Engineer. Perfect role for a
recent graduate looking for their first front end role with great career
progression and training on offer. Will need demonstrable experience of front
end technologies. Unfortunately we cannot provide visas for this role

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130925?gh_jid=130925...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130925?gh_jid=130925#.WBx0CeGLRsM)

careers@qubit.com or apply via the link above

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for full time systems administrators ranging from entry level to
senior candidates as well as current students looking for college programming
internships skilled in one or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level to senior-level full-time systems administrators (ONSITE)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
pt__tr
Consida Rådgivning | Stockholm, Sweden |
[https://consida.se](https://consida.se)

We're helping people compare banks for the best deals!

We're currently for a backend developer for our small and flexible team. We're
slinging nodejs all day long at our young company with offices in Stockholm
and Lund. We're expanding our internal CRM system as well as communicating
with banks through their APIs. We're currently moving into new markets and
need your help expanding!

shoot me an email: petter.nyman@consida.se

------
millchristian
NYC - Paperless Post (Visa) / Onsite.

Sr. Software Developer -
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639)

Paperless Post helps users create custom online and paper stationery through
our elegant technologies and powerful design. Our customers pay us directly
for a product they love and use for milestone events—like weddings and
holidays—which means that we can focus on quality without having to answer to
advertisers.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE / REMOTE (SSE) | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Network Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266)

DevOps Engineer II:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712)

BI Developer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
diwank
HornOK | New Delhi | Developers | Full time, on site | diwank@hornok.co

Hornok is a heavy transport automation startup based out of New Delhi. We are
building an online marketplace for pre-owned commercial vehicles like trucks,
trailers etc and a maintenance automation platform for these vehicles.

We are a fun loving team with a great balanced workplace culture and a strong
emphasis on values.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Backend engineer (ideally Python dev, postgres/mysql experience big plus)

\- Frontend engineer (Javascript, must have experience with modern frameworks)

------
jpp
Food52 | New York City, NY | ONSITE

Software Engineer - two openings, 1 for backend / lead developer and 1 for
frontend / javascript architecture - and we're open-minded to any interesting
candidates...

We have a ~12 person team that builds Food52.com and our iOS app.

[https://www.workable.com/j/B7360394CD](https://www.workable.com/j/B7360394CD)
[https://www.workable.com/j/50BDCF08D4](https://www.workable.com/j/50BDCF08D4)

Thanks! -Jeff

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 250
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
Omie6541
Efficient Bazaar | Gurgaon (Gurugram), India | Full-time | ONSITE |
INR400k-INR1500k

We at Efficient Bazaar are building a B2B marketplace servicing the
hospitality industry for their procurement needs. We are currently live in 3
cities across India and are scaling up our technology team to match our
business capacity.

We are looking for

1\. Senior Full Stack Developers: 2-5 years: PHP, Magento, MySQL

2\. Senior/Junior Full Stack Developers: 0 to 5 years: Python, Django,
Postgres

Developer roles are not limited to these technologies. We believe in using
right tool for the job. There are enough use cases on our product and
technologies roadmap to make use of fancy Javascript libraries, react.js,
Golang, elastic search, redis, few of aws offerrings and more. We are looking
forward to a service based architecture. There will be many external service
integrations in our pipeline.

We make use of git, trello, slack in daily workflows.

Our interview process is:

\- screening call. get to know each other, discuss your past tech experience

\- a small technical challenge to evaluate your skills* You can do this at
your convenience and it won't take more than 45-60 minutes.

\- in depth technical interview. discuss your solution and many other
technical questions. We don't ask to solve puzzles on whiteboard. Questions
will be more about problems we face day to day, OOP, platform specific topics
etc. It will be face2face for local candidates and on phone for long distance
candidates.

\- talk to our HR

\- talk to our ceo

Process should take less than 2 weeks (after screening) if you have time. We
provide relocation support within India. We can't offer vi$@, remo4e
opportunities right now.

reach Rohit Gehe at his @gmail.com address "gehe05". It'd help if you could
put [HN] in the subject line.

* This can also be skipped if you have good github repositories of your own. However, note that we'd like to know how you can structure your code, think through and come up with a scalable, extendable solution. If your code doesn't help us with this, we'll ask you to take our test.

Thanks

~~~
eyer2016
Just checked what inr 1500k means. It's only $22k. Is India or Gurgaon really
that cheap to live?

~~~
codepie
No, it is ₹1500000 which is $22500 (yearly).

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco

\- Build the future of online transactions

\- Work with the best: [https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Hiring across the stack! Backend, frontend, infrastructure, security

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical problems, and create immense
value for the world. Make the internet a better place for commerce.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
fab1an
EyeQuant | Berlin, Europe, ONSITE

EyeQuant is a machine learning SaaS that makes design measurable, helping
hundreds of customers like Google, Canon, RBS to bring data into the design
process.

We're hiring for two positions right now:

 _Head of Inbound Marketing_

[https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/365604](https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/365604)

 _Machine Learning Engineer_

[https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/350545](https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/350545)

------
axvk
Vimbly, New York, NY (Onsite full time and interns)

[https://www.vimbly.com](https://www.vimbly.com)

Positions:

* PHP Developer (Back-end LAMP stack)

* Front End Developer

Join a team of 10 developers working on projects of all sizes.

More info: [https://www.vimbly.com/careers](https://www.vimbly.com/careers)

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
marcellosachs
New York City Department of Homeless Services is hiring React Native
developers. It's fine if your experience with React thus far has only been on
the web.

Email github profile to msachs@dhs.nyc.gov

------
cabedn
s.Oliver Bernd Freier GmbH | Rottendorf, Germany (Northern Bavaria) | Full-
time | ONSITE | (Junior) Frontend Developer E-Commerce / Digital Business

We're looking for a passionate (Junior) Frontend Developer to join our
E-Commerce / Digital Business Team @ s.Oliver. We're a team of 2 frontend devs
and 1 fullstack dev/project manager responsible for frontend and backend
development of around 20 online shops such as
[http://www.soliver.com](http://www.soliver.com) or [http://www.liebeskind-
berlin.com](http://www.liebeskind-berlin.com) .

You should bring at least one year of professional experience in frontend
development with you, in detail: Javascript, jQuery, CSS, SCSS, HTML5,
Python/PHP, GIT, experience in AWS or Salesforce Commerce Cloud (formerly
known as Demandware) would be a plus.

s.Oliver offers a lot of benefits - good cantine, awesome food, free
coffee/water, snackbars, homeoffice, mac os or windows setup, health benefits,
company owned kindergarden and lots more.

We'd love to hear from you - apply via [https://jobs.soliver-
group.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=992&lan...](https://jobs.soliver-
group.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=992&language=2) or send me an email to
cabedn@de.soliver.com

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have:

\- Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django =
awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Go, etc.)

\- Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript,
Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React

\- Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web
app from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team)

\- Good grasp of TDD & CI principles

\- Contributed to the development of a native mobile app

\- Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop

\- Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

~~~
cooperpellaton
I don't see any internships listed on your lever posting. Will this be
updated?

------
aercolino
SeQura | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE

Ruby on Rails Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer.

We are a team of 5 RoR Engineers looking for the 6th in a financial start up
which is 20+ people big, fully funded, and making money since 2014.

If you like quality, tests, reviews, continuous deployments to create, improve
and maintain a complex AWS-based financial application which allows shoppers
to pay a week later, then email me at andrea.ercolino+161102hn@sequra.es

No recruiters please.

[https://www.sequra.es](https://www.sequra.es)

------
cvursache
IDAGIO | [https://www.idagio.com/](https://www.idagio.com/) | Full Time | On
Site | Berlin, Germany

IDAGIO is a platform where musicians share their recordings and connect with a
growing global classical community.

We’re a small, interdisciplinary team moving very fast. If you’re kind, have
great communication skills and strong technical chops, you should get in
touch: cvu+hn@idagio.com .

* Senior Backend Engineer: Ruby on Rails / Golang

* Senior Frontend Developer: React / Redux / Node

------
straws
littleBits | NYC | Software Developers | Full Time | littlebits.cc

littleBits is a company aiming to get the world inventing. We make an award-
winning system of modular electronics. Our kits have been integrated heavily
in STEAM education programs and we are dedicated members of the maker
movement. We aim to teach kids of all ages about systems thinking, empathy,
and curiousity.

Our roots have been in hardware, but we are starting to rely more and more on
software to enhance the system. We recently launched an iOS and Android app to
allow you to control our Bluetooth LTE bits wirelessly. We also make a small
internet-connected bit and run our own internet-of-things cloud to back it.
Right now we are working on a programming-based kit that runs on top of our
Arduino bit.

As a small team of software developers, we choose sharp tools and aim to keep
our stack small. We enjoy a services layer written in Scala with Akka as
guiding framework. Our main client is a Rails application that powers our
community invention platform. Most UI work is done in React. A lot of our
embedded systems work is C.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, don't hesitate to get in touch at
[adrian.schaedle@littlebits.cc]. There's a tremendous amount to do; ideally
you have experience. Most of all though, we hope you're warm, understanding,
funny, and committed to the cause.

------
elchief
Ritchie Bros Auctioneers (market cap $5B) in beautiful Vancouver, is hiring a
Senior Business Intelligence Analyst:

[https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ft...](https://rbauction.taleo.net/careersection/rb_ex/jobdetail.ftl?job=1600009C&lang=en)

ONSITE. Interview process is one-on-one or one-on-two, white board,
behavioural

Some perks include:

\- Subsidized on-site daycare

\- Excellent subsidized cafeteria

\- Commercial quality gym, with fitness instructors

\- Pretty park & walking trails across the street

------
hoanguyen
Data Engineer/Program Director | NYC | Fulltime, Onsite

Insight Data Engineering is looking for a full-time program director/data
engineer to help lead a fellowship program. If you want a job that leverages
your software development experience but allows you to do more, this could be
a great role for you. See
[http://insightdatascience.com/jobs?gh_jid=248141](http://insightdatascience.com/jobs?gh_jid=248141)
for more details.

------
npalrecha
Headspace | Los Angeles & San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.headspace.com/join-us](https://www.headspace.com/join-us) | Using
proven mindfulness techniques, we teach you how to train your mind for a
healthier, happier life.

Open roles:

    
    
      - Android Developers
      - iOS Developers
      - Frontend Developers
      - Backend Developers
      - DevOps
      - QA
      - and more...
    

Stack: Node.js, Java, Swift 3, Ember, AWS, Docker

~~~
BoomBoomRoom
Which jobs are in SF? I only see engineering jobs in Santa Monica.

------
SamanthaSumo
SumoMe | Austin, TX | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sumome.com/jobs](https://sumome.com/jobs)

Looking for full-stack developers at all levels. Javascript heavy, Node.js
experience, React is preferred but not necessary.

Interview Process: Code challenge, phone screen, Onsite interview (if local) /
Zoom video chat interview (if not local)

Website: [https://sumome.com](https://sumome.com) Hiring contact:
Samantha@sumome.com

------
ChuckNovice
Paris-Meudon Observatory | Meudon (Paris), France | ONSITE

The Paris-Meudon observatory / LESIA (Laboratory of space studies and
instrumentation for astrophysics) is looking for a developer to contribute to
the on-board computer software of a nanosatellite.

The Picsat project: The developer will integrate the Picsat team. Picsat is
the name of a nanosatellite (3U cubesat), aiming to perform scientific
observation of the star "Beta Pictoris". The satellite is currently in the
integration and test phase, the launch is planned for the summer 2017.

Candidate profil: \- proficiency in C++ is required \- having at least one of
the following skills is highly preferred : embedded systems, real-time
computing \- a good scientific background is preferred (e.g. Scientific
Baccalaureate) \- availability: full time is preferred, part time down to 60%
possible \- 5th year student in computer school, or recent graduate \-
starting not later than early January 2017, December 2016 preferred Monthly
salary for full time (depending on the type of contract, to be chosen by the
candidate): \- internship, 5th year student, before graduation: 554€
(indemnity amount is fixed by law) \- "internship", but officially the
contract is a CDD (also 5th year student, before graduation): 1542€ net (to be
confirmed) \- CDD (after graduation/with diploma): 1680 - 1932€ net

Note on the salary and professional perspectives: We are aware that the salary
ranges can differ significantly compared to what is expected for the type of
profile sought after. Unfortunately it is constrained by CNRS salary grids.
However the job has a strong potential to open the way towards a follow-up
contract in prestigious institutions, with much higher wages, such as the
European Space Agency (ESA), the European Southern Observatory (ESO), or even
NASA. The job is ideal for somebody interested by a career into the space
industry (without being limited to public organizations) and/or linked to
scientific research in general, and astrophysics in particular.

Contact: To apply send a CV and eventual questions to:
antoine.crouzier@obspm.fr French nationality or a "carte de séjour" with
validity over the whole employement period is required to apply To learn more
about Picsat:
[http://lesia.obspm.fr/PICSAT.html](http://lesia.obspm.fr/PICSAT.html)

~~~
ChuckNovice
EDIT: A nationality in a European Union country or a "carte de séjour" with
validity over the whole employement period is required to apply

------
erichurkman
eShares <esharesinc.com> | Palo Alto, CA; San Francisco, CA; Rio de Janeiro,
BR; (more coming) | Onsite | Full-Time

eShares is mapping the network of private asset ownership, starting with many
of the privately held companies you see posting here. We are the one true copy
of stock ownership, option grants, RSUs, and more for companies just starting
to companies with valuations > $10bn. We're a Series B company with stellar
investors (USV, Spark, Industry Ventures).

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, React.

Roles:

\- Mid/Senior full stack engineers

\- Lead Engineers for several of our business units. Each of our business
units operates its own P&L; it's a startup-within-a-startup. Read more:
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/founders-
wanted-4458b1f6a801](https://blog.esharesinc.com/founders-wanted-4458b1f6a801)

\- Communications Architect. eShares is adopting a many-homed nature instead
of a large centralized office. We already have operating offices in Palo Alto,
CA, San Francisco, CA (SoMa), Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, and will be adding more.
We want someone passionate about solving inter-office communication through
audio/visual conferencing, deeply integrated communication tools, next gen
technology (maybe using VR for 1-on-1 'walks' even with the other person on
another continent? maybe an AI-driven bot that auto schedules travel and
commute plans based on org chart changes and office capacities, that auto-
scales catered lunch? maybe [...]?)

eric@esharesinc.com

------
stsffap
data Artisans | ONSITE (Berlin, Germany) and REMOTE Hiring Process:
Application, Phone interview, and On-site interview What: Data processing, Big
Data data Artisans is building the next-generation platform for programming
data-intensive applications. We are tackling some of the biggest technical
challenges in big data and data streaming today. We love open sourcing our
code, and working together with the open source community that has formed
around Apache Flink, one of the biggest projects of the Apache Software
Foundation in its category.

Positions:

\- Software Engineer ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241346](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241346))

\- Senior Data Engineer ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/325667](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/325667))

\- Software Engineer (Support) ([https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241347](https://data-
artisans.workable.com/jobs/241347))

Benefits:

\- Competitive salary and stock options

\- Flexible working hours and vacation

\- Pick your own tech gear

More details here: [http://data-artisans.com/careers](http://data-
artisans.com/careers)

------
uniclaude
Pangea | Senior Software Engineer | Tokyo, JP / Chengdu, China | ONSITE | Full
time

Hey guys! We're in the middle of modernizing a large codebase, and are looking
for:

\- A Rust programmer (we might consider remote for this job).

\- A Java backend programmer (devops background appreciated).

We use CI, can deploy code fast, have a great office in central Tokyo, and can
provide competitive salaries. We're still a relatively small team, so there's
a lot of room for impact!

Reach me at klodio at name of the company dot com.

~~~
desdiv
None of the links on your site seems to work? Not even the iOS App Store and
the Google Play Store links.

------
senthilvel
Intuit, Mountain View | Fulltime | Onsite | [http://careers.intuit.com/job-
category/1/software-engineerin...](http://careers.intuit.com/job-
category/1/software-engineering/job/00122892/staff-devops-engineer-aws-
cassandra-hadoop)

Seeking engineers with a good background in Big Data technologies like Hadoop,
Kafka and large scale Linux system operations. SRE, Hadoop, Spark, AWS.

------
ultimoo
Splunk | Full-time | ONSITE | San Francisco

My team is looking for an engineer who is an expert with "big data
technologies". An ideal candidate would not only be familiar with technologies
like Spark, Kafka, Hadoop, etc. but also would have contributed to such
projects.

I've worked at Splunk for multiple years and can vouch for it being a great
place with an amazing engineering culture. Generous compensation, great
benefits and a work-life balance included!

My email is in my profile.

~~~
sauravjain
Hi,

Sorry, cannot find your email id.

~~~
JonathanTa
Hi ultimoo,

Would it be possible for you to update your profile with your email so that we
can get in touch with you ?

------
jescobedo
Canopy Labs (YC S12) | Toronto, Canada | Account Executives & Business
Development Representatives - Full Time | ONSITE

Retailers and organizations use Canopy's platform to manage and personalize
their entire Customer Experience. Come build the future of customer analytics
with us!

For more details and to apply, see our careers page:
[https://canopylabs.com/careers#openings](https://canopylabs.com/careers#openings).

------
z911empire
theSkimm | Applications Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

theSkimm is looking for a full-stack software engineer (2+ years full-time
experience) to collaborate on the development of its primary applications.
Although we're best known for our daily newsletter, which has a list of over 4
million active subscribers, theSkimm's mission has always been to enhance the
lives of its audience across all of their routines and thus, across mediums.
Earlier this year, we launched an iOS app — it's already been featured in the
Apple store multiple times and each month, it is among the top grossing apps
in the News category.

As a member of the tech team, you'll build new components and refine existing
ones as theSkimm advances on an aggressive product roadmap. Our tech team is a
small group of experienced, resourceful programmers who are equal parts smarts
and humility. We add process when adding process makes sense, and we take
honest looks at our productivity and course-correct as a team.

Current tech stack: Rails apps, Postgres, React/Redux (Internal CMS) deployed
to AWS

Send your resume to jobs@theskimm.com with the subject line "TECH APPLICATIONS
Skimm'r" if you're interested in learning more.

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Los Angeles | Full Stack Engineers | On-site | Full Time | Interns
ok | No Visa sponsorship Looking for strong PHP and Javascript developers.
Willing to work at a startup where the product evolves very fast and
constantly.

Our offices are located in WeWork downtown LA with beautiful views all year
long. Free beer and cafe too.

We are a startup growing 30% month over month for an entire year. A large part
of that is because of our tech.

Feel free to reach out at abhi@hyrecar.com

~~~
tehwebguy
I just emailed you (not about the job, about HyreCar still owing me money)

------
aaroneous
ShopPad Inc. | Oakland, CA (Uptown near BART) | Full-stack Developer

ShopPad develops award-winning, eCommerce applications for Shopify's App
Store. We have nine different SaaS apps, used by over 50,000 online merchants,
making us the largest developer on the platform. Now we need your help to
build apps that are going to meet the needs of our next 50,000 customers.

We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General Electric,
Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Nine West,
5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences that
perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 5.6, JavaScript (Angular & Vue.js),
HTML5, CSS3, Git, the Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in.
Familiarity with eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's or AWS is a plus, so be
sure to mention if you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in
many forms and passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if
you aren't intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. Every day you'll get to work on some of
Shopify's most popular apps and help us to create new ones. You will own
everything you build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling
your solution to meet customer demand.

Compensation includes: competitive salary, equity,
medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. PTO with 15 paid holidays (incl. some
fun ones like your birthday, Valentine's day, St. Patrick's Day, Halloween,
etc). Flexible hours where everyone works from home / remote once a week. Plus
a fully-stocked kitchen with snacks & beverages.

If you're excited about having a big influence on software used by millions
every day, then we'd love to hear from you! Please send your resume and cover
letter to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
beghbali
GrandRounds | [https://www.grandrounds.com/|](https://www.grandrounds.com/|)
San Francisco | ONSITE - Data Driven Healthcare

We use data to identify patients, clinical situations and connect them to
appropriate experts

We work with billions of very rich (1000 column wide) data points on patients,
physicians, claims and more.

Looking for Data Modeling, Data Warehousing Lead, Front-end(react) lead

apply online or message me bashir grandrounds

~~~
RomanPushkin
We're also looking for Senior Ruby On Rails engineers with 5+ years of
experience. Engineering department is ready to answer your questions at
"roman.pushkin @ grandrounds"

Also, feel free to ping me if you are senior engineer with 5+ years of
experience, but without Ruby/Rails, and eager to learn this language and
framework.

Little bit more about Grand Rounds:

* one of the best places to work in 2016, according to Glassdoor.

* One of "WealthFront’s career-launching companies list" ("To qualify for our list a company must currently have revenues between $20 million and $300 million and be on a trajectory to grow at a rate in excess of 50% over at least the next four years.").

* According to Forbes, we're the next billion dollar startup, currently with "approaching unicorn status". It was about 1 year ago, and we're growing.

"roman.pushkin @ grandrounds"

------
j_zspace
zSpace | Sr. Software Engineer, Core Platform | Sunnyvale, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE

zSpace, ranked #143 on the 2016 Inc. 500, delivers a new way of learning that
inspires and accelerates understanding using screen-based virtual reality with
its flagship product, zSpace®. We are currently looking for a full-time Senior
Software Engineer to join the ranks of our Core Platform team. As part of the
Core Platform team, you’ll have the opportunity to bring a passionate and
collaborative approach to producing well-designed, efficient, maintainable
code for one of the most exciting VR platforms on the market!

For more details about our company and tech, check us out at
[http://zspace.com/](http://zspace.com/)

If interested, please apply at:
[http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer+cor...](http://www.indeed.com/viewjob?t=senior+software+engineer+core+platform&jk=20303e3975a92036&_ga=1.76171984.434911804.1467152445)

For information about other open positions, check out
[http://zspace.com/careers](http://zspace.com/careers)

------
jordibunster
Yammer (Microsoft) | Redmond, WA | Onsite | Full-Time | Variety of positions

Yammer is looking for awesome engineers to join the team in Redmond, WA
located in the Puget Sound region and close to Seattle. Send your resumé to
brida @ microsoft.com or apply at one of the URLs below.

About Yammer: At Yammer, our mission is to change the way people work, and
that mission starts with us. We use our own product every day to promote and
encourage our culture of openness and transparency. Yammer provides each user
with a voice, empowering individuals to share ideas, ask questions, and voice
concerns. We're passionate about building a great product that people love to
use, and we're always on the lookout for similarly product-minded engineers to
join us. Our engineers work on rich, complex problems. At Yammer, engineers
don't just get handed specs and mocks to build — we work in an iterative and
collaborative way with Product and Design to create the best possible user
experience. As such, we need people who are enthusiastic, ask great questions,
enjoy collaborating with a cross-functional team, and have strong opinions but
aren't afraid to admit when they're wrong.

We hire smart people, expect them to learn and grow, and trust them to make
day-to-day decisions. We care most about creating products people love. To
enable that, we move quickly by pushing code to production throughout the day,
we iterate, and we value learning over shipping features.

Software Engineer II
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=3&jid=244107&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Production Engineer
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=2&jid=262976&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Frontend Engineer
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=242949&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Keywords: React, Js, JavaScript, HTML, Backbone, ES6, Redux, TypeScript, Ruby,
Rails, Java, Postgres, REST APIs, Docker, Azure

------
wellframegrowth
Wellframe | Boston | Onsite Wellframe is building a way for people and
healthcare practitioners to connect instantly. We simplify patient
communication with their healthcare practitioners. Help us change how people
receive vital medical feedback on their smartphone. Positions: Jr - Principal
Engineers in iOS, Android, Full Stack, Front-end, Design, DevOps Direct
contact mburns at wellframe.com Salary ranges: 75-165K

------
lqdc13
Juniper Networks | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

The Juniper Sky ATP team is developing new cloud-based technologies to stop
and prevent damage from advanced threats such as malware, intrusions, and
exploits.

Current openings are malware analyst, data scientist and software engineer.

More info and how to apply at
[https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/](https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/)

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin | REMOTE | Part-time OK

Sales Agent - 30% commission

Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell DevOps training and software.
Currently focused on GitLab. Past clients include Samsung, LinkedIn, VISA,
Chevron, Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory, Los Alamos National
Laboratory, etc. Rave reviews! 17K for one week of on-site training for up to
12 students. 30% commission. Email me to apply. Hiring fast.
www.verticalsysadmin.com

------
ctocoder
Shots Studios is an MCN on YouTube managing and promoting some of the greatest
Talent on the Net. We're currently looking for US citizens or residents data
scientist and data visualizers to YT-optimize. Currently we have grown 400% in
YT-watchtime in a few months and we look to grow even more!

To apply you must be eligible to work in USA, live in the BayArea and have
previous experience in data science.

Please contact dathan @ shots.com

------
ezhome
ezhome | Silicon Valley | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineer - Frontend,
Backend, Fullstack, Android, iOS - Android & iOS a plus!

ezhome is disrupting the home services industry. We provide an amazingly
better home owning experience using software and data to enable our service
personnel to be more effective and efficient.

We're founded by two previously successful entrepreneurs - one who co-founded
oDesk, and we're a remote-first company. Our goal is to hire the absolute best
vs. the best within a certain market. Join our team and work from anywhere in
the world!

Mobile Engineering Lead - [http://grnh.se/32sehk1](http://grnh.se/32sehk1)

Sr. Android Eng - [http://grnh.se/5g7l4d1](http://grnh.se/5g7l4d1)

Sr. Backend Eng - [http://grnh.se/wev5f61](http://grnh.se/wev5f61)

Sr. Data Eng - [http://grnh.se/2sr6f11](http://grnh.se/2sr6f11)

Sr. Frontend Eng - [http://grnh.se/rmkd501](http://grnh.se/rmkd501)

Sr. Fullstack Eng - [http://grnh.se/7k6heq1](http://grnh.se/7k6heq1)

Sr. iOS Eng - [http://grnh.se/vacwr51](http://grnh.se/vacwr51)

Check out more here
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

If you're interested, apply online or email Liz@ezhome.com.

~~~
lj3
It look like these jobs are all contractor roles through UpWork. Shouldn't
this be on the freelancer thread?

------
wpeterson
ezCater | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Fulltime

[https://www.ezcater.com/company/about-
us/](https://www.ezcater.com/company/about-us/)

ezCater is the #1 online marketplace for business catering in the United
States – a $21 Billion market.

We’re backed by Insight Venture Partners and have been growing 3X per year,
and we want to grow even faster. We’re always looking for highly skilled
engineers to help build our web and mobile apps, while riding this rocket ship
of growth.

At ezCater, technology is valued as a differentiator and also as a key
component of our success. We push ourselves everyday to better the codebase,
improve performance, and deliver an amazing customer experience.

Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/?gh_jid=78210](https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/?gh_jid=78210)

Senior iOS Engineer:
[https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/?gh_jid=78582](https://www.ezcater.com/company/apply/?gh_jid=78582)

------
lespider
tCell.io, Inc | San Francisco and Stockholm | Full-time | DevOps, Data
Platform, Test, Security Engineers | ONSITE

-

tCell.io is hiring! We're a stealth AppSec startup in the heart of San
Francisco (and Stockholm). We recently closed Series A funding led by Menlo
Ventures. Team members hail from Google, Splunk, Salesforce, King. Our runtime
AppSec solution provides attack detection and protection in production through
in-app agents and large-scale cloud-based analytics.

OPENINGS

* DevOps Engineer: (automate all things) Infrastructure as Code, and Microservices; AWS (EC2, ELB, EBS, S3, EMR, RDS), Terraform, Chef, Ansible, Docker, CI, Python. Familiarity with admin of systems such as cassandra, kafka, spark.

* Data Platform Engineer: (moar data) Build platform for time-series data for streaming and batch analytics. Technologies: kafka, spark, cassandra, flink, hive, redis, postgres. Languages: clojure, scala.

* Test Engineer: (more tests in less time) Automated test and test framework developer. Polyglots required: java, python, ruby, javascript, clojure.

* AppSec Engineer: (defence against the dark arts) Skilled at both offense and defense. Languages: python, javascript, java.

-

Email: jobs@tcell.io

------
ardenpm
migenius (www.migenius.com) | Melbourne, Australia | Full Stack Engineer |
Full-Time | ONSITE

migenius are creating cloud based, interactive photorealistic 3D rendering
technologies to allow designers, builders and consumers to easily and
accurately visualise their creations. We're currently growing and are in need
of a Full Stack Web Engineer and/or a Front End Engineer to expand our
existing and greenfield projects. Our technologies are built on
React/Node/MySQL/Mongo stacks and we're after those with existing experience
or who are willing to learn.

You will be working on all aspects of the web frameworks including front end
interfaces (traditional and mobile), API and interaction with cloud based
rendering services. You will be joining a growing, tight knit and highly
motivated team to help designers easily create engaging photorealistic
imagery.

For more details (and to apply) go to [http://www.migenius.com/job-
opportunities](http://www.migenius.com/job-opportunities) or send your resume
to jobs@migenius.com

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers) If you're
interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better care of
their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and the
tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. Stack: iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role. Some testimonials of the
software: [https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews)

Contact: careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

~~~
charleshkang
I applied to the iOS position a few months back, and experienced radio silence
on the recruiter's end even after following up after a week+. Just something I
feel like could be improved. A response either way is very helpful to me as a
active job searcher :)

------
geofree
YARN ([http://getyarn.io](http://getyarn.io)) | SF/NY | We do deep search into
entertainment content and looking for individuals to join our team.

We're looking for several people:

* People who LOVE movies, help us curate and growth hack * NODE developer * Engineering, video processing, search, analaytics * Part time ops (google cloud)

Feel free to send us a YARN at team@getyarn.io

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Our current stack is based on Java 8, Dropwizard, MongoDB and AWS.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on
[http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/)

------
seancoleman
Drawbackwards | Remote-First (Phoenix, AZ) | Front-end developer | Full-Time
or Contractor

Drawbackwards is A UX design agency in Phoenix, AZ. At Drawbackwards we design
business success. We create meaningful software products and user experience
for a variety of clients. You'll get to work on a multitude of projects with a
talented, fully-distributed team.

Email Sean Coleman: seanc@drawbackwards.com

------
bandrews
Alluvium | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.alluvium.io/](http://www.alluvium.io/)

At Alluvium, we believe the value of data is not measured in volume of
velocity, but knowledge and action. We are building a streaming first
distributed machine learning platform for noisy streaming data from physical
systems. Our products use machine intelligence to provide real-time decision
and operational support at the frontline allowing businesses to leverage all
of the complex data generated by their operations.

We're looking for software engineers and product engineers to join our small
team in Brooklyn and help us build core products and technology.

As a software engineer you will help us build out our core stream processing
platforms for doing distributed machine learning on noisy streaming data from
physical systems. We primarily work in Scala.

As a product engineer you will design and build great web experiences for our
users by understanding their workflows and finding ways to convey complex
information. If that sounds interesting to you, we would love to hear from
you: [http://www.alluvium.io/software-
engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/software-engineer)
[http://www.alluvium.io/product-engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/product-
engineer)

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [https://nod.com](https://nod.com) \- Mountain View CA - Full Time,
possible remote work.

We believe our motion and tracking technology will fundamentally change how we
interact with computers and next generation AR and VR devices.

Yourself: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up
and deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one
- you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You will need to hold a lot of complexity in your head and have
solid CS fundamentals. For what we do, Google may not have all the answers to
your questions, github may not have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may
have a vaguely related question with no replies, but you will be responsible
for solving the problem.

We are currently looking for Computer Vision Engineers. Ideally a PhD in CV
and/or robotics. Just using thirdparty libraries (such as opencv) will not get
you a job at Nod. You need to understand and possibly develop your own
algorithms and optimize it. Implementing SLAM algorithms in memory and
performance constrained devices will be a plus.

Team: ex-(Apple, Blackberry, Facebook, Google, Samsung). Approximately 1/3rd
of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various fields (Math, Physics,
CS) from MIT, Stanford, CMU etc.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
0xa
Kensho | [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)
| Primarily: Boston, MA (Cambridge). Case-by-case: New York (NYC) | ONSITE |
FULL TIME

Kensho is applying machine learning and quantitative algorithms to timeseries,
graph and unstructured data to make computer driven insights faster, more
accessible, intuitive and beautiful.

\-----

\+ Software Engineers -- Create beautiful web apps, dynamic visualizations,
meaningful and non-flaky tests, composible and scalable infrastructure,
cutting edge site reliability (SRE), neatly flexible operational frameworks,
thoughtful APIs, practical yet robust security, and powerful frameworks for
data analysis.

\+ Machine Learning Engineers and Scientists -- Create advanced machine
learning pipelines, NLP systems and new algorithmic techniques at scale using
python, R or similar.

Who We Interview:

You stand out due to your work at a top technology company, research, and/or
open source contributions.

Our Interview Process:

* We hope you'll share a project, paper or resume with us that highlights where you shine, with a short note so we can appreciate you as a person. Please say hi at jobs@kensho.com or [https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

* As a small team, we'll reach back out to a few individuals to chat with a team member via phone, video or, if you are local, in person--to show and discuss your work, projects and code

* We may ask you to do a programming or data science challenge (<= 4 hours)

* We'll invite you to our Harvard Sq. headquarters to meet more of the team, where we hope you'll interview us too

* We'll discover we are peanut butter and jelly together, and wish we'd met sooner

* Having made you a non-exploding offer, we think you'll want to sign it

* You'll join us and have a lot of fun, get to play with fascinating data, algorithms and technology alongside delightful, hungry and creative people

* Something about being on a mission to change the world (hey, we're a start up)

Stack: Functional javascript (react, canvas), python (numpy, pandas, scikit-
learn et. al.)

------
diwank
Fleetomatic | New Delhi | Scheme and C hackers | Full time, on site |
diwank@hornok.co

Smart, data driven fleet management and predictive maintenance solution for
all sized logistic enterprises using high-end OBD devices.

We are looking for:

\- C engineer

Proficiency in C

Scheme (or any other lisp) a big plus

Some knowledge of microcontroller programming

Ideally 3+ years of experience (but we can make exceptions for prodigies ;) )

\- Engineering intern

Hunger for learning

Can write FizzBuzz solutions in at least two programming languages.

------
mfb
Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) | San Francisco, CA | Front-End Developer
| ONSITE

We're building web applications that keep the Internet free, open and awesome.

We want you to help: [https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/front-end-web-
develop...](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/front-end-web-developer)

------
tedd4u
Quizlet | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | CONTRACT

Quizlet is looking for a frontend web engineer to work with our team to help
complete our website redesign. We're about 50% finished and wish to accelerate
completion. This is a short-term contract position for 2 months, with no
expectation of converting to full-time. We'd like at least the first three
weeks onsite with option to work remote for the balance of the engagement.

This short-term role is great for engineers looking for a flexible gig. You'll
have the opportunity to work with a high-caliber, fast-moving team on a large-
scale product — over 20M people use Quizlet learning activities every month.
You'll be working with ES6/React/Stylus and contributing code on day one.

Some examples of what you will do:

    
    
      - Bring mockups to life with ES6/React/Stylus
      - Improve frontend performance
      - Collaborate with the product manager to identify and fix issues
      - Work with the team to ensure deadlines are understood and met
    

Qualifications

    
    
      - Must be available to work in our San Francisco office full-time — preferably starting by mid-November
      - At least 1 year experience working on frontend web applications — experience with git and React is preferred
      - Self-starter — you can find out answers on your own and know when to ask questions
      - Detail-oriented — you sweat over the details
      - Team-oriented — you enjoy collaborating with other team members to create your best work
      - Passion for education and/or doing good in the world — you are excited about the impact your work will have in the lives of students and teachers every day
    

Quizlet’s Team Culture

We’re extremely proud of the powerful impact our study tools are having on
people’s lives across the U.S. and the world. Quality, usability, and
performance across all platforms is our main focus. This has helped Quizlet
grow organically to a top U.S. web brand with top-ten education apps on iOS
and Android. We regularly visit classrooms across the Bay Area to see
Quizlet’s users in action. We believe in teamwork and communication, and we
believe in each other — every member has the confidence and flexibility to
take a stab at new problems across functions. We love technology and we love
helping people, and we work in a warm, respectful and supportive environment.

How to apply: email tim@quizlet.com with your resume and link to your Github
profile.

------
cangencer
Hazelcast | Remote (CET+-3 timezone) or Istanbul | Software Engineer in Big
Data

Do you like working with concurrency and distributed systems? Are you well
versed in the Java Memory Model? Are you also interested in big data? Then
come work with a great distributed team building a new product at Hazelcast.
You can work remotely and/or on site in Istanbul.

Email me at can@hazelcast.com

------
c2b2consulting
c2b2 Consulting | London,UK | Full Time | ONSITE 3 DAYS | Java Middleware
Service Engineer |

Oracle SOA Suite (required) - JBoss Fuse - JBoss EAP/Wildfly - Apache Tomcat -
Oracle GlassFish - Oracle Weblogic

This is a key position within c2b2’s Professional Services team, delivering
high-quality on-demand Java middleware support and consultancy services to our
growing client-base. Full time and available to commute to client premises in
London 3 days a week.

Our support team consists of highly-skilled and experienced middleware
specialists dedicated to understanding our clients' business operations and
delivering fast-response solutions.

The role will require credible evidence of technical expertise and client
service skills within a middleware environment - and at least three years of
practical experience across a number of commercial projects.

[http://www.c2b2.co.uk/senior_middleware_service_engineer](http://www.c2b2.co.uk/senior_middleware_service_engineer)

------
jetcom
Iterable ([https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA -
ONSITE

Come join Iterable. We're 31 people bringing the growth hacking tools that
consumer internet companies like Google/Twitter/Facebook build internally to
other large-scale companies. We aim to build the best user growth engine on
the planet. It's crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the
technology and capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century.

Our team of hackers and thinkers is from quant
finance/Twitter/Google/Yahoo/Zynga/Khan Academy/Palantir/CMU/MIT, (we built
large parts of Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to
build a uniquely fun and growth oriented company culture. Knowledge sharing in
any capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets
or PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely
functional data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. This is an opportunity to
join a super-fast growing startup, in a huge market and with a great team,
while it's still early.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill & empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - Elasticsearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - ES6
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our new office at 3rd & Harrison in San
Francisco. If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you,
please email us at aXRzYXVuaXhzeXN0ZW0raG5AaXRlcmFibGUuY29t or take a look at
our open positions here:
[https://iterable.com/company/careers](https://iterable.com/company/careers)

------
scottrogers86
NerdWallet | San Francisco

Front End Engineer [http://grnh.se/n753vc1](http://grnh.se/n753vc1)

Full Stack Engineer [http://grnh.se/04sej31](http://grnh.se/04sej31)

New Grad's as well! [http://grnh.se/hb4ls11](http://grnh.se/hb4ls11)

------
_nat_liv0586
Senior Technical Leader | $72,000 - $108,000 | REMOTE

Mailbird is the best e-mail client for Windows.

We are looking a Tech Leader with a great attention to detail and UX UI. Our
stack includes C#, VB.Net, WPF, Git, MVVM. Our dev team is currently 4 people
(12 people in total). Oh, and we organize hackathons in Bali. Does it sound
interesting? Shoot us an e-mail: natalia@liv.it

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Arlington, VA | Remote OK

Senior/Principal Product Engineer. Python, React JS, Elastic Search,
PostgresSQL. (Nice to haves: d3, NLP)

ExecVision is the leading conversation intelligence platform, helping
companies understand what is being talked about on their calls, and enabling
call-centric coaching workflows. Join our distributed tech team and help grow
our product.

jobs@4rc.io

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter and track all these positions.

Google Play Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

~~~
crucialfelix
I am getting a full screen ad every few minutes. Even when I'm in another app.
Fck it just happened now while I am typing here. Uninstalled app but still the
ad blasts in. Seriously why would you think this would do anything other than
annoy the hell out of everyone ?

~~~
zrgiu_
if you're getting ads after you uninstalled, then you're blaming the wrong
app.

~~~
crucialfelix
I had removed it only from the displayed apps. A minute later I real8zed and
properly uninstalled it, then the ad stopped. There is no doubt that it was
this app, it fronted itself every time the ad displayed.

------
ftsc
Houston, Texas - ONSITE

Fulcrum Technology Solutions, LLC

2 Positions Available

Information Systems Security Architect

and

Network Engineer

Follow link to our Careers page and apply directly through Smart Recruiters.
In person interviews and labs will be scheduled after resumes have been
reviewed.

[https://www.ftsc.com/who-we-are/careers/](https://www.ftsc.com/who-we-
are/careers/)

------
uuilly
Blue River Technology | Sunnyvale, CA | Onsite | Full time | Full Stack
Developer / Robotics Engineer / Computer Vision / Deep Learning

[http://careers.bluerivert.com](http://careers.bluerivert.com)

We are building machines that will reduce chemical usage in agriculture by an
order of magnitude. Join us.

------
larryla
I'm looking for a technical host to join us on the Channel 9 team.

Microsoft | Redmond, WA | Full time onsite

[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=263921&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

------
gault8121
Quill.org | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE | Fulltime

[https://Quill.org](https://Quill.org) is hiring a Javascript developer.

Our open source web app that helps low-income K-12 students become sharp
writers. Quill is now being used by 100,000 students from 2,000 schools across
the country, and we are a nonprofit funded by foundations such as the Bill &
Melinda Gates Foundation, Google.org, and the AT&T Foundation.

We are looking for a web developer who is passionate about education and open
source development. The developer’s primary responsibilities will be
developing features and the user interface, optimizing code for speed and
scale, and working with members of our teacher and developer community. You
should have a passion for making education more accessible, experience in
building single-page web applications, fluency in Javascript, experience
working with CSS / SCSS, and an understanding of RESTful web services. We use
React, Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Firebase, Postgres, and Angular. It's also a
plus if you have an interest in mobile web development, natural language
processing, and/or machine learning technology.

Quill is focused on foundational skills, and we are using NLP technology to
build an increasingly more complex set of tools. To see how writing
instruction is a game changer for students, please check out this Atlantic
article: [https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU](https://theatln.tc/2aJnEfU)

We’re a small team of four working in the Financial District of New York City,
and you will be joining as our third engineer. Our entire team is self-taught,
and we value resourcefulness over previous experience. This is a full-time
role on-site in the Financial District of New York City, and we cannot sponsor
a visa. To apply, send us a resume, and links to your blog, projects, Github,
and any other resources that might help us understand your background and
skills.

Email Peter at jobs@quill.org

To learn more about Quill, check out these links:

\- [https://quill.org/play](https://quill.org/play)

\- [https://medium.com/writing-with-quill](https://medium.com/writing-with-
quill)

\- [https://twitter.com/Quill_org](https://twitter.com/Quill_org)

------
myom
Montefiore HealthCare IT | Yonkers / NYC | Full Time onsite | Apple Support
with Linux Chops

 _Infrastructure Building and Maintenance_ RHEL _Puppet_ Apple Support
Architecture *Python

Please apply here:
[http://here.mdoes.com/mtechlead](http://here.mdoes.com/mtechlead)

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
mimurchison
Ada - Automated Customer Support -
([https://ada.support](https://ada.support)) | Hustler | Toronto, ON | ONSITE
| Full-time

Looking for an entrepreneurial hustler to help with customer success and
sales. Small team, early days, newly funded. Email mike@ada.support.

------
jordanbaucke
Evasyst | Irvine | Remote | Contract | C/C++ | Qt

Looking to contract help, advice on NATIVE WebRTC / Other similar P2P
technologies and multimedia pipeline clients related to video streaming
solutions over WebRTC.

Chromium WebRTC / GStreamer / OpenWebRTC relavant projects / commits are a
plus!

jordan at evasyst dot com

------
lindsayaoneal
nCino - Wilmington, NC - Senior Developer - Onsite - Full-Time

As a Senior Developer you will be an essential part of a high-performing,
collaborative Scrum development team that produces innovative software of
exceptional quality. The ideal candidate has a background in Agile/Scrum and
will thrive in a hands-on, focused, and team-oriented environment. Senior
developers are expected to have a deep understanding of object-oriented
design, the ability to articulate technical understanding and a proven record
of learning and doing. A senior developer is expected to provide significant
value through the creation of high-quality code while also acting as a coach
and mentor for more junior developers. Senior developers are expected to use
their experience to make technical and design decisions and to lead a group in
discussing and weighing alternatives.

Qualifications Required: \- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or a related
field or equivalent professional experience \- 6+ years hands-on development
experience \- Expertise in at least one OOP language (Java, C#, C++, Apex,
PHP, Ruby, Scala, Python, etc.) \- Substantial experience with client-side
development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Angular, Knockout, React JS, etc.) \-
Proven ability to create enterprise-scale application designs using industry
standard patterns and best practices \- Demonstrated commitment to quality and
continuous improvement \- Motivated individual with the proven ability to
contribute to multiple concurrent projects in a fast-paced, collaborative
environment \- Excellent problem solving, decision-making, and interpersonal
skills \- Excellent verbal and written communication skills for technical and
non-technical audiences

Desired: \- Proven ability to lead software development teams and mentor
junior developers \- Significant experience in Agile/Scrum and TDD development
methodologies \- Salesforce Developer Certification(s) (e.g. DEV 401, App
Builder, Platform Developer) \- Experience producing Salesforce managed
packages as part of the ISV Partner Program

Please send resume to Lindsay O'Neal at Lindsay.oneal@ncino.com

------
nathalie220
Kinnek, NYC Start up is hiring ONSITE Sr. Developers. Interview process: phone
screen, onsite visit + exercise. Last stage is meeting with CEO.

Kinnek is an online marketplace for small business purchasing.

Frontend (7+ years exp) Backend (7+years exp) - python/django

email nathalie@kinnek.com if you are interested in learning more.

------
gtobon
inviCRO | Linux Systems Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

[https://www.invicro.com](https://www.invicro.com)

Make an impact at a dynamic and growing life sciences company that provides
medical imaging services and software to the drug development community.
inviCRO is currently seeking an experienced Linux Systems Engineer to join our
growing IT team. For more details, see our posting:

[https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr](https://invicro.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06osr)

Please apply on our site (above) or email tobon [at] invicro [dot] com
directly with your resume/CV. Our interview process includes 1-2 phone
interviews followed by a potential on-site interview/visit to our offices.

------
mrbird
Course Hero | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE | VISA

Course Hero is growing fast and looking to fill lots of roles, especially
technical leaders. Come help us change the way people learn!

[https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/](https://www.coursehero.com/jobs/)

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate -
Provides Visa Sponsorship

Looking for mid-Sr Front-end & Full Stack Web Developers!
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
ocirs
dv01 | Software Engineers, Data Analysts, Data Scientists | New York, NY |
Onsite, Full-time | Permanent eligibility to work in US required | B2B
Fintech, Scala, Spark, React, R

Today, trillions of dollars are trapped in Excel. We believe the key to
increasing liquidity is to simplify all aspects of loan and bond investment
for institutional investors. Archaic databases and unstructured data make
decision-making slow and inefficient. dv01 offers investors normalized data
and real-time insights, putting actionable intelligence within reach.

More About us: [https://dv01.co](https://dv01.co)

Open positions: [https://www.dv01.co/careers/](https://www.dv01.co/careers/)

------
jonathanbull
EmailOctopus | LONDON | REMOTE | NO RECRUITERS

We're passionate about super-cheap, super-reliable, email marketing. Looking
for a PHP developer to join us - knowledge of AWS essential.

[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com)

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
mctkeys
Capital One Labs is hiring Data Engineers.

[https://capitalone.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Capital_One/job/New...](https://capitalone.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/Capital_One/job/New-
York-NY/Senior-Data-Engineer_R7668)

------
gherlein
Cisco Cloud Foundation is hiring. I am the hiring manager. Seeking golang and
python skills, strong linux and networking, kubernetes/containers... Bay Area
ideal but open to work from anywhere. All levels. Drop me a note at greherle
<at> cisco.com

------
tolmasky
RunKit is hiring! SF | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are in particular looking for people with experience with Docker,
Kubernetes, CoreOS, etc. If you want to work on infrastructure, drop us a
line!

[https://runkit.com/jobs](https://runkit.com/jobs)

------
thehodge
Kerboo | Full-Time | ONSITE | Leeds, UK |
[https://kerboo.com](https://kerboo.com)

We are SaaS digital marketing platform looking for someone to join our team in
a Devops role, our platform is 90% RoR.

Email dom@kerboo.com if you'd like to chat.

------
joeinSFO
Tally (Shasta Venture, Cowboy Venture, SV Bank) | San Francisco, CA | Salary
range: $135K - $178K + equity | Multiple Eng Positions | www.meettally.com

Tally just closed $15M (Series A) to tackle some of the hardest problems in
FinTech. We’re growing fast and hiring Platform & Data Engineers at multiple
levels:

[https://.www.meettally.com/careers](https://.www.meettally.com/careers)

Our tech stack is modern and performant: reactive Scala, based on Akka, Micro
Service architecture, more details below

SR PLATFORM ENGINEER:

[https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-
engineer](https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer)

Build scalable architecture that simultaneously supports seamless consumer
experience and core financial systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to
build discreet services and servers to make credit card automation look
simple. Functional programming experience necessary (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda
functions, Frege, Haskell, Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir).

SR DATA ENGINEER:

[https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/179844-sr-data-
engineer](https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/179844-sr-data-engineer)

Architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground up, bringing
transparency to all aspects of our business. Core Technologies: Scala, micro-
services, Spray, Akka, Finagle/Thrift, Slick, Postgres, Redis, AWS, Push
Notifications, SSL, Identity Management, Concurrency

* If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, shoot me a note at joe@meettally.com or apply through the listed job postings (I'll respond personally either way).

Please include resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github

Articles: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-fo..).
[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-..).

------
djd20
[http://rsrchxchange.com](http://rsrchxchange.com) | Full Stack Python Hacker
/ Data Scientist / Machine Learning| London or Catnerbury, UK | ON SITE |
Full-Time

We are looking for both Data Scientists and Software Devs.

Looking to join a small 4 person, casual, team of PhD's/Unix hackers who pride
themselves on quality? Looking for a well funded startup run by an experienced
dev team who have been working together for 10 years? Do you love python,
postgres, pyramid and sqlalchemy?

Drop us a line - we're working on a large, well funded, project where we
process (for search & convenient reading) thousands of documents a day for the
finance industry and need a solid pair of hands with a sense of humor and a
life outside of work. This involves a pile of aws infrastructure, and a fair
amount of tricky reporting and data-collection work, as well as things like
'similar to this document' and surrounding compliance. Lots of good
concurrency issues and careful balancing of resources & profiling profiling
profiling... and testing!

As pretty much everything we do is based on open source libraries we try to
contribute back where we can, have contributed small patches to sqlalchemy &
deform.

We will happily consider a range of experiences, but would prefer someone who
is familiar with our tool-chain, any experience with elastic search &
recommendation mechanisms a plus. Some frontend js/css knowlege, and sysadmin
(ansible, linux) knowledge welcome too although we are happy to share
internally.

Our main dev office is in Canterbury, Kent, but we are looking to grow the
team in our London office near Baker st.

On the Data Sci side, we are looking for someone to start our data science
practice. This role will entail a lot of freedom as we expect the hire to help
build up the analysis/recommendation stack. It is expected that you will also
need to figure out if there are an missing data that we need to collect,
design the model we will use, choose the software (we have experimented with
Spacy.io but are open to suggestion). We also have a strong academic contact
we can lean on for machine learning expertise.

Drop us an email to contact at our domain name with a CV, and any work you may
have open sourced online.

Our interview process will usually involve a skype chat, followed by a group
chat with the whole team. Depending on background we may ask you to complete a
task or two.

No recruiters please.

------
gametimeunited
Gametime | Buy/Sell Last Minute Tickets | SF downtown, Powell Bart

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gametime.g...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gametime.gametime)
iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gametime-making-your-
mobile/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gametime-making-your-
mobile/id630687854)

Careers: [https://jobs.lever.co/gametime](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime)

\- Backened Engineers \- Growth Analysts \- Data Engineers \- Product
Designers \- Full Stack Engineers \- ML Engineer \- Frontend Engineer (web) \-
Business Development, Music

 __*

Live It, Last Minute. Mobilize friends in seconds with textable tickets at
last-minute prices. Gametime makes finding the perfect live experience
remarkably fast and easy (especially last minute). We curate an epic list of
the most amazing possibilities your city has to offer. Once you select your
event, we examine as many as 10,000 potential seats and present you with just
the 50 best values - not an impossibly long list of choices.

Each curated seat option includes a high-resolution, full-stadium, panoramic
view from that section. Navigate to the seat map to see price-vs-location
comparisons within amazingly detailed, true-to-life, full-color stadium maps.

Once you’ve found the perfect seats, two-tap buying (even after the event
starts!) gives you the speed you need to rule the last minute. After purchase,
Gametime delivers tickets directly to your phone. Text your tickets to your
crew so that everyone gets in instantly. Change of plans? No problem - sell
your tickets with the push of a button. Have paper tickets your parents gave
you? Snap a quick photo and sell them on Gametime in seconds.

------
cadr
Final (YC W15) | Oakland, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://getfinal.com](https://getfinal.com)

Help us build a credit card for the 21st century. We just launched and
continue to grow out our talented team. It's a unique opportunity to deal with
a complex, scalable product that people interact with every day.

Final is a YC and venture-backed company based in downtown Oakland, CA a few
steps from the BART. We’re a small team of intellectually curious people
trying to make waves in a big industry.

We are looking for exceptional front and backend (or full stack) developers
and a variety of products and operations roles. Our stack is Rails and Tornado
backends with React/iOS/Android front ends.

[https://getfinal.com/jobs/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/)

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/) | jobs@humanapi.co

== About us ==

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. We're solving a hard but interesting problem: health data exchange. We
ingest health data from thousands of sources and transform that data into an
API that developers can build apps on. This allows thousands of developers to
create apps that improve peoples' lives. Our investors include a16z, Eric
Schmidt, Blue Run Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

    
    
      - Modeling clinical data: organizing and normalizing the world of health data
      - Developing and scaling structured APIs
      - Scaling our ingestion platform
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and Classification
      - Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    
    

== Open roles ==

Most of our stack is on Node.js, with some Java and Python on the backend.
However, we gravitate toward using the right tool for the job. Some of our
open roles are:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207
      - Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6
      - Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
     

You can read more about all of our roles here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. If you're interested, contact jobs@humanapi.co

------
maxduckbill
Khitchdee | South Goa, India | OSX programmer | 5 month contract | onsite

We're building a development tool for OSX An alternative to InterfaceBuilder
in XCode

Check out our website.

Goa is a great place to work and to hang out and the weather now is excellent

email hr@khitchdee.desi

------
Liriel
Rendered Text ([http://renderedtext.com/jobs/](http://renderedtext.com/jobs/))

Engineering

Linux System Administrator (on site)

JavaScript (Angular.js) front end developer (on site)

Web developer (on site)

Marketing

Developer Evangelist (remote/on site)

------
yjin
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

We're looking for backend, data, mobile, firmware, and hardware engineers. We
are also looking to hire senior PMs and visual designers. Our mission is to be
the gold standard in Wi-Fi and to become the backbone for your smart home. Our
stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Java.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at yahui.jin@eero.com.

------
nuschk
flatfox.ch | Switzerland, on site | Full-time, all levels

flatfox is a proptech startup building a next generation SaaS for landlords.
We are looking for devs with high ownership who like to move fast and have an
impact with our customers. We're small, you're going to be one of the very
early hires, so, lots of opportunity to make a dent.

We need:

* Full-Stack Engineer (django/kubernetes)

* Mobile Engineer (Android/iOS, react native)

Apply here if interested:
[https://flatfox.ch/en/jobs/](https://flatfox.ch/en/jobs/) or questions to
jobs@flatfox.ch

------
i6group
i6 Group Ltd | Farnborough Airport, UK | Full Time | Flexible-Onsite

i6 develops aerospace fuel management software. The product is delivered as a
managed service with mobile applications and the business is growing rapidly.

An exciting opportunity to join a dynamic team we are looking for a number of
Full-stack PHP/Symfony 3 developers (senior and junior positions), Data
Engineers/Analysts and DevOps and Software QA roles.

Process: 1\. CV with code samples/portfolio 2\. Initial phone conversation 3\.
Onsite Technical Interview

Send your CV / Github account to joinus@i6.io referencing HackerNews.

~~~
i6group
[http://i6.io](http://i6.io)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100 engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark/Hadoop, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking
for data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

------
mattjod
Enterprise Architect Roles with AGCO/ Duluth, GA/ Full-Time/ Onsite

Relocation available!

Looking for an Architect with an expertise in either Salesforce and Hybris.
10+ years of overall experience, 5+ as an Architect.

------
demircancelebi
Hey all, You can also use Who is
hiring++([https://www.whoishiringpp.com](https://www.whoishiringpp.com)) to
see and filter jobs posted here. Good luck!

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | Westlake
OH USA, Santiago Chile | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Junior Software Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-d...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-developer/job)

* SAP Integration Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2391/sap-integration-d...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2391/sap-integration-developer/job)

* Security Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer/job)

* Infrastructure Administrator (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2126/infrastructure-ad...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2126/infrastructure-administrator/job)

* Solution Developer, Insurance Services (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1900/solution-develope...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1900/solution-developer%2c-insurance-services/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers.hyland.com/](https://careers.hyland.com/)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
GervaisdeM
silverorange | Charlottetown, PE | REMOTE | Full time |
[https://silverorange.com/](https://silverorange.com/)

Silverorange is a small design and development agency based in Canada. We’re
looking for an excellent back-end web developer to help us build new features
for an awesome client in the medical education field.

To view and apply please click here:
[https://silverorange.com/job/](https://silverorange.com/job/)

------
robbinsm
REMOTE Software Engineer Position We are looking Software Engineer to work in
a small Agile team building large scale Single Page Applications. You’ll work
with the latest client-side technologies including: JavaScript, Angular 2,
TypeScript, Knockout, Gulp.JS, Ionic and Xamarin. You’ll work with server-side
technologies including: C#, ASP.NET MVC and SQL Server. You’ll have access to
the latest tools including: Visual Studio 2015, Visual Studio Code, TFS 2015,
GIT and Octopus Deploy.of operational data. Apply online at:
[http://www.cartegraph.com/careers/](http://www.cartegraph.com/careers/)

~~~
ygoronline
I'm sorry, says REMOTE here, but ON SITE there. Do you work with remote ones?

~~~
Meph504
_REQUIREMENTS

Who you are...

You are within drivable distance to our Dubuque, IA headquarters for meetings
and such._

I've asked for clarification on this before, basically work from home, but be
close enough to come in on a phone call.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Bozeman, MT, and Washington, DC |
Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for over three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're looking for a Software Developer with a Front-End focus at our San
Francisco headquarters. The ideal candidate will have expertise in javascript
front-end frameworks like Vue.js, Backbone.js, or Angular. We'd also prefer
someone with hybrid mobile app development using tools like Cordova/PhoneGap
or Trigger.io, ideally with some experience on the Android and iOS native side
as well. We're a small (but growing!) team, so an experienced candidate will
have significant influence on the direction, tools, and architecture of our
front-end tools, both on the web and in our apps. We're open to developers of
all experience levels! [https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)

2) We're hiring a Valet Community Operations Manager at our headquarters in
San Francisco. This is a high-visibility role that involves managing and
coordinating hundreds of part-time personnel alongside local leadership in
each of our cities. The ideal candidate has excellent communication and
organizational skills, and experience managing a mobile, remote, and/or part-
time work force. [https://angel.co/rinse/jobs/178688-operations-manager-
valet-...](https://angel.co/rinse/jobs/178688-operations-manager-valet-
community)

3) We're also looking for a number of Customer Service Associates and Managers
at various experience levels. Empathy, diligence, and strong communication
skills are important attributes of successful Customer Service personnel at
Rinse. We're particularly interested in candidates who can work evenings or
weekends. [https://angel.co/rinse/jobs/73567-customer-service-
associate...](https://angel.co/rinse/jobs/73567-customer-service-associate-
evenings-and-weekends)

Interested in the maturing delivery startup scene, but want to join one with a
sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)

\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)

\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)

\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)

\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
11449
gigmit.com - ONSITE, full-time, Berlin, Germany

We're Europas biggest platform for live gigs connecting over 3,000 promoters
and 40,000 professional bands & djs.

Help us to bring artists on stage while keeping promoters sane. We'd love to
hear from you.

We're currently looking for

\- Backend Engineer (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Sidekiq)

For more information and application form, see:

[https://goo.gl/TqM6O2](https://goo.gl/TqM6O2)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio (Voice IVR & SMS) for Everyone" | REMOTE and ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines
| Full-Time

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Hey folks - Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application
security industry. We build SaaS that blocks malicious bots, scrapers, and
scripts from attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud,
content theft, spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a
global network that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human
signatures. Our customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re growing
and hiring. We have offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m
a data scientist here and still have a great time, 2+ years in. I really like
all my coworkers and we have a near-zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

\- Data Engineer (mostly Java)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481-78acf8ad5cc9?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Front end engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf-a327b3b25fc5?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Project manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506-e1d872407649?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior full stack devs
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a-9cda20277d88?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Product manager (
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885-94c93f5cec58?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Site reliability engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4-a46dd6955eda?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Systems engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/2a99d594-ffcb-4c15-a482...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/2a99d594-ffcb-4c15-a482-3869462c87d0?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

Many of these jobs have openings in multiple locations.

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
urlwolf
Codekitt | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, but remote possible

\- Senior PHP developer

\- Junior PHP developer

\- Senior frontend

\- Junior PHP developer

Codekitt wants to enter the 'disrupting recruiting' market.

If you are a dev, think about your friends: Who has gotten killer training
from a company they were working for? Noone? There's a reason for it. Because
we switch jobs every two years, for a company it's very hard to justify
spending money on training people. But they do want everyone to be on top of
the latest and greatest in tech. And we do.

Because we devs like learning, we spend our evenings and weekends learning new
technologies. Something the company we work for benefits from (that is, they
get the knowledge on the lastest tech without having to spend money on
training).

This is unfair. But this is how the world works.

Companies don't have budgets for training (or have say 500eur/person/year)...
this is scary because the fast-changing tech world will leave you behind
unless you spend time improving yourself. If the company doesn't spend money
on training, then you have to find ways to catch up, probably over weekends
and evenings. But companies do have big budgets for recruiting. Everyone
assumes that you have to spend money to get good guys, and recruiters charge a
good chunk of the first year salary for the hire. Companies budget for this.

We want to get around the fact that there's no budget for training, by taking
it from where businesses do have a budget: hiring. So it's mostly budget
relocation. But there's a clear benefit for the company: they get training
'for free.' And they get onboarding partially solved. It's common to hire
someone, and the assume that the first month is wasted, with the person
getting used to the tech stack the company uses. We remove a big chunk of the
problem.

_No time for bullshit_

\- We pay market rate salaries

\- We care about you being fast learner, not '10 years experience on
technology X'

\- We pass the Joel test

\- You will work on pretty mundane stuff at first (come on, you know a lot of
web deb is mundane), but sooner or later you will start integrating machine
learning APIs that we build in-house

\- If you interview, we will not waste your time

You can apply here: [https://dsr.recruitee.com/o/backend-full-stack-
developer](https://dsr.recruitee.com/o/backend-full-stack-developer)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence Analysts, Python Engineers, Marketing Designers, Product Owners,
Product Marketing Managers, Technical Support Specialists, etc.

We're a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup focusing on conversion optimization
products for our customers. We're a Python shop (entirely open source), but
we're 100% committed to diversifying our team to include members of the RoR,
Java, and PHP communities (in addition to Python) and have found that through
this diversity, we're able to grow in infinite ways and build amazing things.
We have an excellent culture (I'm sure you hear that a lot, but this is
actually true) and a great appreciation for work-life balance (we practice
this heavily!), AND... we work remote two days per week with the other three
days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis office (yes, if you are not
already local, you’d have to be open to relocation).

We currently have opportunities available for:

\- Python Developer => <[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bkvh23/Python-
Engineer?so...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bkvh23/Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews>)

\- Site Reliability Engineer =>
<[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-
Reliability-E...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=HackerNews>)

\- Senior Manager, Engineering =>
<[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/FMt6Qc/Senior-Manager-
Eng...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/FMt6Qc/Senior-Manager-
Engineering?source=HackerNews>)

\- JavaScript Engineer =>
<[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/Uo7uSD/JavaScript-
Enginee...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/Uo7uSD/JavaScript-
Engineer?source=HackerNews>)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful
Minneapolis, MN.

 __If you 're interested in seeing any other open positions within our
Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or Operations teams,
check out our website at
<[http://www.leadpages.net/careers>](http://www.leadpages.net/careers>)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at <Tiffany@Ave81.com>

Let’s build something awesome!

------
robbiemitchell
frame.ai | NYC | Full-time | Software Engineer

Frame helps companies have complex interactions with customers over mobile
messaging at scale, harnessing the value of real conversation without the
friction and slowness of phone calls and email.

While many startups have rushed to address the messaging opportunity by
building single-purpose bots, Frame believes that this wave is premature, and
instead is building a platform to help humans have superpowered conversations
with each other. Frame connects business teams to mobile messaging apps, then
arm company agents with AI-enhanced tooling and automation to help them have
high-quality, efficient interactions.

Frame was founded in 2016, has offices in NYC and Singapore, and is backed by
top venture capital firms.

We're looking for people with backend and web API experience to join our team.
Full description: [http://bit.ly/2earnCE](http://bit.ly/2earnCE)

------
johanmena
PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) | Senior Backend
Engineer, Scala | New York, NY | Full-time, remote or onsite We're looking for
an Senior Backend Engineer to help us architect and scale our micro-service
oriented platform. Some technologies we use on a daily basis: Scala, Akka
(cluster, http, fsm, pubsub, many more), Play, Docker, Mongo, PostgreSQL and
Jenkins. We also have some Clojure and Ruby sprinkled around, and we're
looking to introduce some more of both. We like functional programming and
hopefully you do too! Other teams have an array of services that we can take
advantage of like Mesos, Kafka, Spark, Cassandra, Zookeeper, ELK, Hadoop, etc.
Ideally you'll have plenty of hands-on Scala and Akka experience, but a strong
Java background is ok too. You need to have experience working with
distributed systems too.

PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) | Senior Full-
Stack Engineer (Scala, JavaScript) | New York, NY | Full-time, remote or
onsite Similar role to the above, but we'd expect you to have senior-level
JavaScript experience. We're currently running on Angular 1 (CoffeeScript,
JavaScript), and are in the process of migrating to a React / Flux stack. If
you have shipped a few JS projects and are interested in working with some of
these technologies, please reach out!

About PulsePoint: We are profitable company (so we're not going away any time
soon) in the advertising technology industry. We have nice benefits like
medical, dental, vision, 401k match up to 6%, life insurance, stocked fridges,
beers, generous vacation, etc. (everything you'd expect from a tech company
these days and then some): Check it out:
[http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/](http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/) —
We were also voted one 50 best places to work in 2016 by Inc, and by Crain
just last week
([http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160928/SMALLBIZ/16092...](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20160928/SMALLBIZ/16092...))!
Finally, to save you the trouble, here's our Glassdoor page:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-
EI_...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-EI_...). :-)

Johan (jmena@pulsepoint.com) from PulsePoint here! Both of these roles are for
my team (I'm a engineer here), so if you have any questions (technical or
otherwise) or are interested in applying feel free to reach out directly.
Please include your resume, GitHub profile, and anything else of interest.

------
scalaJobs
Any startup looking for Scala developers in London?

------
malekascha
Goalbook | Web & Print Designer | San Francisco Bay Area (San Mateo) | ONSITE

[https://goalbookapp.com/](https://goalbookapp.com/)

Goalbook is an ed tech startup focused on creating instructional software for
K-12 schools. I currently work here as a Software Engineer and I love it - the
company culture values the employees very highly. Here is a description of the
Web & Print Designer job:

As a website and graphic designer at Goalbook, you’ll play a key role in
designing our educator facing resources in Goalbook Toolkit and Pathways, and
our company website. You’ll also contribute to our branding and marketing
strategy through the design of flyers, print materials and publications.
You’ll play a strategic role in educating district and school leaders and
teachers about Goalbook’s work and our mission of empowering teachers to
transform instructional practice.

Key Responsibilities

Manage the design and update of our goalbookapp.com website

Develop collateral and publications that communicate Goalbook’s thought
leadership and the outcomes we help achieve with our district partners

Work closely with our product team to iterate on and design educator facing
resources

Manage and analyze user and site analytics

Collaborate and participate in strategic initiatives that impact the entire
organization across Partnerships, Success, Marketing, and Product

Required Skills & Experience

Experience working with design tools (Adobe Photoshop, InDesign, Sketch,
InVision)

A creative approach to problem-solving and design

1+ years experience developing and maintaining websites

Thorough knowledge of HTML, CSS and jQuery

Passion for tackling the most challenging issues in K-12 education

Entrepreneurial spirit – you’re not here to just execute; challenge us and
inspire us and make this your company too

Desired Skills & Experience

Experience working on enterprise websites

Rapid prototyping/sketching tools (e.g. Sketch)

Familiar with Google Analytics – you make data-driven design decisions

Contact

Reach out to Daniel Jhin Yoo at jobs[at]goalbookapp.com and provide a cover
letter and resume, LinkedIn profile, and how you heard about us. Include any
links to personal projects and websites. This position is based in our San
Mateo HQ and cannot be remote.

------
hashnsalt
Anyone hiring for H(one)B cap-exempt roles?

------
servmask
Remote | Senior PHP Engineer

We are looking for Full-Stack Engineer with more than 3 years of experience
with PHP.

Perks:

\- Health insurance

\- Learning budget

\- Great company culture

Express your interest at careers at servmask dot com

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

November is here. Some teens smashed the pumpkins you spent so long carving to
look like presidential candidates. Despite your note asking kids to "just take
one," you're suspicious that a couple of kids dumped the entire candy bowl
into their bag and that's why your house got egged. Between forced family
time, winter weight, and Seasonal Affective Disorder, it's easy to get down
this time of year. But perhaps at the heart of everything is simply a need for
a career shift! Consider making a move to a new career path, or transitioning
to a growing organization doing important and exciting work... NCC Group! If
you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

Our Bug Bounty Services group is growing and we're looking to add a couple of
people immediately! This work can be nearly 100% remote! Kick back in your
cabin in the woods or on the beach and do some security work! More info on
these roles can be found at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/security-consulting-careers/security-consultant-bug-bounty-
services/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/).

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE for Senior, Pacific Time (PST) to
Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

After having hired 4 junior engineers in the past quarter, we are currently
only hiring engineers with professional programming experience in order to
better provide mentorship to our current junior engineers. If you'd like to be
considered for this position once it reopened please let us know at jr-
engineer-job@noredink.com and we'll reach out to you once the position is
available again.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

You can learn more about our interview process through Dui’s hiring blog post:
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)
[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/) [3]
[https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/) [4]
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA),
ONSITE Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent
anyway) is taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To
have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at
our dev blog:[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- Mobile App Designer: [http://grnh.se/kxvh8m](http://grnh.se/kxvh8m)

The junior positions are best for recent college graduates with <= 2 years of
experience. For our office in Seattle:

\- Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xpm80g](http://grnh.se/xpm80g)

\- Lead Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/kawx0r](http://grnh.se/kawx0r)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Product owner : Product owner :
[http://grnh.se/lndjc1](http://grnh.se/lndjc1)

For all available positions take a look here:
[https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/?gh_src=3ryvfg](https://workingatbooking.com/vacancies/?gh_src=3ryvfg)

If you are not sure, what to apply for , feel free to write to me anyways.

~~~
taurath
Is there a university degree restriction on visas for experienced developers?

~~~
sAbakumoff
Skilled migrant policy of the Netherlands is perhaps the most easy way for an
IT employee to move to Europe. Basically u need to have the valid passport and
agree to pass TB test. Booking hiring process is also superb effective. I
don't work there, but have the application experience to be clear.

------
thruflo
Opendesk | London or REMOTE | Lead Developer, Front-end Developer, Full-stack
/ Systems Developer

[https://www.opendesk.cc](https://www.opendesk.cc) is an open making platform
based around workspace furniture. What's different about our furniture is that
it's designed to be distributed as a digital file, downloaded and made locally
anywhere in the world. We have a passionate early adopter community, a global
network of professional makers and customers like Nike, Etsy, Arup and Digital
Ocean.

We're mainly a London-based team of ~20 people working across web design &
development, product design, CAD engineering and digital manufacturing. We're
looking for a:

* Lead Developer * Front-end Developer * Full-stack / Systems Developer

## Lead Developer -- London, £40-65k

You'll lead the development of our online systems. These include a marketing
website, a fulfilment marketplace, a design publishing and distribution system
and various online integrations.

You need to be full-stack unix, deep on web development with experience across
multiple products / projects / stacks and languages. It's a practical, hands-
on role leading the team, coding, code reviewing, writing specs, collaborating
with designers, making system design and architectural decisions and generally
using technology to get things done.

## Front-end Developer -- London, £20-35k

You'll develop front-end interfaces for our customer, maker and designer
audiences. You need to be a strong Javascript, CSS and HTML developer able to
work with Angular directives and Ruby-based CMS templates. You're comfortable
refactoring to improving performance and maintainability.

## Full-stack / Systems Developer -- London or Remote, £20-40k

You're a full-stack polyglot developer happy to design and develop back-end
systems, integrations and automated workflows. You'll inherit a medium sized
Python web application (Pyramid, SQLAlchemy), Ruby content management system
(Spontaneous.io) and a domain specific design publishing and distribution
system (see
[https://opendesk.github.io/winnow/](https://opendesk.github.io/winnow/)).
Your job is to maintain and extend these systems and generally develop and
improve our web applications, online systems and infrastructure.

 __*

We're looking for talent, drive and passion for our model of open making. All
these roles have solution design and decision making responsibility and
everything we do is an iterative collaboration between creative technologists.

If that sounds like you then please do get in touch. To be clear: the CTO and
Front-end roles must be based in London (we're in Hackney) whilst the back-end
roles can be in London or remote. We're ideally looking for you to start in
December or January.

If you're interested, email dev-recruitment@opendesk.cc with information about
you (CV or profile links), the role you're applying for and a short
personalised cover note explaining exactly why you're interested in it.

~~~
SandB0x
Do you honestly think you'll find competent developers for the money you're
offering?

~~~
thruflo22
Yes.

We're absolutely looking to attract people who are motivated by the ideas and
the opportunity but we do also aim to pay relatively competitive salaries.

Which perspective do you comment from? Are you used to working in a higher
paid environment?

~~~
okey
I'm not the original commenter, but according to glassdoor, the _average_
salary for a senior in London is ~£61k, for front end devs ~£40k, and for
generic devs ~£42k.

I think SandB0x was suggesting that if you want above average employees you
may need to offer above average pay, although I'm aware that's not a literal
interpretation of the comment.

Personally, I find the ideas behind Opendesk inspiring and I'd love to move to
London... but the significant pay cut I'd have to take to work for you is more
than I'm willing to pay. Sadly, ideas do not pay for rent or groceries.

~~~
user5994461
40k and 42k are definitely not average salary (at least not for anyone who can
do an interview on a whiteboard).

People get that out of [good] colleges for a first job, ignoring the students
who do get more than that.

~~~
okey
Got any data to support that? (If you do, it makes my point even stronger...)

~~~
user5994461
All salaries data from my current company + [Counter] offers from other
companies for people who are either joining us,leaving us or being poached.
Nothing I can publish I'm afraid ^^

It ranges from junior out of college to senior with many years of experience.
That only includes people who can FizzBuzz though.

IMO: I'm a firm believer that anyone with a clue who's offered 35k£ for that
kind of role should just stand up, thanks the interviewer and leave.

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term
independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of
engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions. We're always hiring for operations/SRE,
sales, general systems engineering (mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well
as DNS at scale), and web development. Specific roles we're keen to hire
include:

0) Front End Engineer(s): building new UI/UX to expose controls and data to
customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end stack
is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are using
React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

1) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and they are a really strong core team here. Kafka,
PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many more
technologies.

2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of applications and need more
talented software engineers who love to break and fix. We need hands on
engineers who are not afraid to dive in and drive fixes to completion, and
evangelize security.

3) Systems Engineer (Austin) -- We are hiring systems engineers at all of our
offices, but our Austin office is growing very quickly. Our Austin office is
working on some really new and innovative projects. Web and distributed
systems built with Go, Node, Docker, and much more.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link, our recruiting team looks at every single application from
every applicant.

------
KevinHock
DataDog | [https://www.datadoghq.com/](https://www.datadoghq.com/)

\-----How Do I Apply-----

Send me an email with your resume at kh@datadoghq.com

\-----Open Positions-----

AWS Infrastructure Engineer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=462315](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=462315)

Data Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86665](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86665)

Data Scientist (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=146661](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=146661)

Devops Author (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=106121](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=106121)

Distributed Systems Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86662](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86662)

Front End Engineer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86781](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=86781)

Golang Developer (New York, Paris)
--[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87091](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87091)

Infrastructure Engineer (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=268310](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=268310)

Junior Developer (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87098](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87098)

Open-Source System Developer (New York, Paris) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87099](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=87099)

Product Management Intern (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=239906](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=239906)

Product Manager (New York) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=242838](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=242838)

Senior Security Engineer (New York) --
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/552rz1/rnetsecs_q4_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/552rz1/rnetsecs_q4_2016_information_security_hiring/d874x6j/)

Site Reliability Engineer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=88569](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=88569)

Support Engineer (Anywhere) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=129716](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=129716)

Technical Writer (New York, Paris, Remote) --
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=169167](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/detail/?gh_jid=169167)

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Incredible growth. We were the fastest startup to hit a billion dollar
valuation, and we just got bought by Walmart for 3.3 billion. With the Fortune
1 at our backs there are some really amazing opportunities and projects that
are just getting started.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding. And in
general we have a very modern tech stack that is a pleasure to work with.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers](https://jet.com/careers) . You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

~~~
nickysielicki
Any hiccups with running F#/mono in prod on linux?

~~~
Nelkins
Actually I don't think we run Mono in production anywhere. We use Linux for
infrastructure bits (Kafka, Redis, etc), maybe for services written in Node or
Go, and probably a few other things I'm not thinking of. Once NetStandard 2.0
is out and finalized for .NET Core we'll probably take another look at running
our F# services on Linux.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Director of Development -
[https://spothero.com/careers/126707](https://spothero.com/careers/126707)
We’re looking for someone who still enjoys problem solving, architecting, and
reviewing code, in addition to leading engineers, communicating closely with
our executives, and determining the best use of new technologies – all the
while nurturing and maintaining a development culture that SpotHero can be
proud of.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/491613](https://spothero.com/careers/491613)
SpotHero is looking for a Front End Developer who is excited to work with a
small, high-performing team of engineers that is building the features that
our users interact with on a daily basis.

Senior Data Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/242762](https://spothero.com/careers/242762) Our
Senior Data Engineer with be responsible for building and maintaining our data
pipelines, deploying computational resources for data science/analytics
initiatives, and creating tools to help teams throughout the company make
better decisions and customers have a better experience with our product.

Senior Android Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88317](https://spothero.com/careers/88317) We
need someone who can balance pushing the envelope on the New Hotness with
stability, who’s ready to work with our backend and design teams to make the
user’s experience buttery smooth, and who’s ready to help the rest of our
Android team continue to learn and grow.

Level 2 Support Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/260546](https://spothero.com/careers/260546)
SpotHero is seeking a Level 2 Support Engineer to work primarily with our
customer care and engineering departments in order to polish our product and
defeat some parking villains (tech bugs). If you’re technical, love to solve
problems, a little meticulous, and are ready to jump into an "all hands on
deck" environment, this role is for you!

Junior QA Analyst -
[https://spothero.com/careers/487968](https://spothero.com/careers/487968)

Junior Software Engineer - Spring 2017 Hire -
[https://spothero.com/careers/460619](https://spothero.com/careers/460619)

Software Engineering Intern - Summer 2017 -
[https://spothero.com/careers/459520](https://spothero.com/careers/459520)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location as well as our Phoenix area location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

IT Lead (Phoenix, AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658)

Application Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483524](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483524)

Infrastructure Security
Engineer:[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: Internship Summer 2017 (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM)

------
gghh
SUSE | Nuremberg (DE), Prague (CZ) or REMOTE | Full Time

 _Live Patching developer_

"Live Patching" is the Linux kernel infrastructure by which one can apply
changes to a running kernel; this allows, for instance, to fix a security
vulnerability with no downtime. For a more detailed introduction to live
patching see the links [0][1][2] below. As a live patching developer you will
extend and maintain our live patching tooling, both for kernel and userspace
live patching. The main purpose of this role is working on improving the
automation that helps with generation and verification of the actual live
patches. In addition to that, you will implement tooling for userspace live
patching and participate in developing the actual live patches as well.

This is a remote working position; if you want to work at a SUSE office
instead, that is fine as well.

 _What we offer_

You will take part in the development of the core parts of our enterprise and
community distributions and you will be encouraged to submit your work
upstream. We will sponsor travel to relevant conferences where you can present
your work. Working time is flexible and we offer a bunch of the usual benefits
(these differ in different countries, though).

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/live-patching-
developer-...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/live-patching-developer-
global-locations/3486/3308529) (apologies for the scrambled formatting of the
webpage -- that will be fixed soon).

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
[https://jobs.suse.com/](https://jobs.suse.com/)

[0] "Low-level Function of kGraft" in the SUSE Administation guide:
[https://www.suse.com/documentation/sles-12/book_sle_admin/da...](https://www.suse.com/documentation/sles-12/book_sle_admin/data/sect1_1_chapter_book_sle_admin.html)

[1] "A rough patch for live patching", summary of upstream live patching
support from LWN:
[http://lwn.net/Articles/634649/](http://lwn.net/Articles/634649/)

[2] Wikipedia entry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KGraft](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KGraft)

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers) | Full Time
| On-Site

At Street Contxt, we're currently building the world's first global
information exchange for capital markets. Now, if you're not currently working
in the capital markets industry, you're probably asking yourself what the
means (the complexity of the problem we're solving is not lost on us). Allow
me to explain. We're building an intelligent communications platform that uses
machine learning techniques to: understand what financial research our users
are producing, what financial research our users are consuming, and facilitate
massively advantageous connections between these research producers and
consumers.

We’re a well-funded team of ~40 and over half of our company is represented by
the Engineering team. Fair warning, our standards for our technical team are
high - however should you be successful in your interviews you can rest easy
knowing you’re joining an effective team that’s headed places.

Tech stack: Java 8, Scala, Spark, Kafka, PostgreSQL, WildFly/JBoss, Play,
React, Redux, AWS

What we're looking for:

Full Stack Developers ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/920c1639-d26c-4836-afd8-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/920c1639-d26c-4836-afd8-608a51431b9e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Product Managers ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/e11e6a67-ac48-4251-9154-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/e11e6a67-ac48-4251-9154-389d51a5727b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

A Data Scientist Intern -> [https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/52d703fb-
ed18-48aa-992d-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/52d703fb-
ed18-48aa-992d-af4a82f74d0f?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

What's in it for you:

Competitive compensation 100% employer covered, comprehensive benefits
extending to your dependants and legal spouse $2500/year in personal
betterment allowance, to be spent at your discretion, doubling to $5000/year
in your 2nd year. Every breakfast, lunch, dinner, protein shake, coffee, tea,
beer, and snack provided free of charge. A unique, well-lit workspace in the
heart of downtown Toronto, steps from St. Andrew subway station and the PATH

Press:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-
round-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-round-2016-1)
[http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-mill...](http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-million-series-a-led-by-oculus-investor-formation-8/)
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-
star...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-startup-
wants-to-change-how-wall-street-shares-research)
[http://www.bnn.ca/video/disrupting-data-why-wall-street-
need...](http://www.bnn.ca/video/disrupting-data-why-wall-street-needs-to-
watch-out-for-street-contxt~971961)

My name is Jackson, and I can be reached directly at jackson@streetcontxt.com
if you have questions.

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market - Junior UX/UI Designer | Surbiton (UK) | Remote OK

About Open Energy Market

Open Energy Market is a growing, innovative, company building technology that
is re-defining the commercial energy buying space. Since our launch in 2013 we
have built an impressive portfolio of clients and partners, providing a
platform for large scale energy buyers to manage their energy portfolios and
procurement process. Our clients are some of the largest household names in
the United Kingdom including restaurant chains, supermarkets and national
brands. For more information about us and what we do, head to
[https://openenergymarket.com](https://openenergymarket.com). Due to our rapid
expansion we are seeking enthusiastic, intelligent and creative team members
to join us. In return we offer a fun but hard working environment where your
contributions will be visible from day one.

The Role

We are seeking a designer whose responsibility it will be to design, and
possibly build, best in class user interfaces and user journeys for our
customers across our platform. Working closely with the Product Owner, you
will champion the user at all times to ensure that we deliver beautiful,
cutting edge, usable and innovative designs that simplify the complex process
and data involved in energy procurement and management.

You will be given a high level of autonomy in how to approach delivering
requirements and will report directly to the Chief Technology Officer. Our
development team is currently fully remote however, we do have an office in
Surbiton just outside of London. You should be comfortable working in a mature
and collaborative manner and have no issue in conversing with non-technical
employees across multiple time zones.

Skills/Experience

In order to be considered for the role we would like to see a varied portfolio
of previous work which can include contributions to non-commercial projects
and course work.

You should also: • Have a solid understanding of up-to-date UI/UX design
methodology, patterns, trends, techniques, and technologies. • Be able to
effectively communicate with all stakeholders at all levels to evolve the
approaches and implemented designs. • Have a good working knowledge of
industry standard tools including Adobe Creative Suite, prototyping and wire-
framing tools.

Candidates with good working knowledge of web presentation technologies (HTML,
CSS and JavaScript) are sought as are designers who would like to cross train
in these technologies (fully supported). Any experience of styling frameworks
would also be beneficial.

To find out more about the role please email jobs at openenergymarket dot com
and we'll get straight back to you.

~~~
Nikiyo
Hi,

I'm highly interested this work. This sound my type! Especially as well as an
independent and well-rounded designer I believe I can help you more. Can we
discuss more details?

Some of my portfolio: www.cubey-studio.com

I'm an experienced independent creative designer , as well as a creative
thinker. Producing a diverse range of work across multiple disciplines.
Specializing in concept, strategy and design. Working across branding, visual
identity, creative art direction, graphic design,editorial,
print,typography,illustration,websites,mobile interface and more. Strategy ,
Design and Innovation are my core value.

I'm extremely flexible to adopt different design, with a diverse range of
design style, so I don't have a very solid style, I can work dependent on
project and clients need. I have a good communication with a great
understanding. I work independently, from initial concept to completion. I
also have a high attention to detail.

As you saw my work, I'm a graphic designer/art director before, but since last
year I changed my career into UIUX/WEB/APP field, I want to go deeper. As a
newbie/junior in this area, I study fast and have a good understanding. I'm
also learning UI Animate, Html/CSS now, so I believe there has a big possible
in future.

As a well-around designer, I also can help you full branding, logo, print
design, promotion market material(like brochure/catalog/poster/booklet/flyer
etc.), online social media kits, illustration, web/app/UI etc. and more
aspects.

I'm also a full-time freelance designer so I can start immediately as we
agree. I'm especially available for long-term ongoing type, I can work 40-60
hours per week if needed.

Especially current most of my projects are remote type, so I already have a
steady work process, I mainly use skype/email/trello/slack to communicate with
clients. But of course open to any tools.

Please let me know if you interested, I can introduce my basics work process,
time frame etc, so more details we can discuss. Look forward to hearing from
you.

My skype: nikiyo-studio My email: nikistudio@hotmail.com

Thanks, -Nikiyo

~~~
jobs-at-OEM
Hi

Thanks for your reply, we will respond via the email you sent over.

Have a great day.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have _many_ established offices worldwide (pivotal.io/locations) and more
coming.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

To see our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-nov16@pivotal.io to answer any questions.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonsues (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here. I won't
reply to copypasta.

Posted 2 days late because I posted into a yanked thread.

------
JanoschF
Berlin, Germany, Fraugster ltd, Full time, ONSITE, We support VISA

Head of Engineering (f/m), Fraugster Ltd.

Fraugster is a German-Israeli payment security company with the goal of
eliminating fraud and increasing our customers’ profits. Over the last two
years we’ve invented an artificial intelligence technology that combines
human-like accuracy with machine scalability.We’re already working with some
of the most well-known payment and e-commerce companies in the world. Notable
clients include companies like Visa, among others. Job Description:

As Fraugster’s Head of Engineering you will take charge of the most pivotal
department in the company. You’ll be responsible for all projects and
deliveries in the engineering domain, including setting up the technical
vision, roadmap and workflows as well as establishing collaborative interfaces
with other departments in the R&D Group. You’ll be reporting directly to the
CTO and be part of the company’s leadership staff, closely interacting with
the company’s board as well as strategic customers. In parallel you will drive
the growth and scaling of the engineering team, focusing on attracting
international talent as well as developing existing team members to take on
greater responsibilities.

Skills & Requirements:

    
    
        -10+ years of experience in engineering roles including 4+ years of people management experience, preferably in cross-functional and international teams
        -Demonstrable experience in scaling both teams and product architecture to comply with global operations
        -Hands-on as well as architectural experience with big-data/high availability products. You know not only how to build products, but also how to run and maintain them
        -You are passionate with people management – you understand that building a world-class team is not only about getting the right people but also mentoring them and creating personal growth opportunities
        -A related academic degree is not a must, but is definitely a big plus
        -Thorough experience with containerized environments with Docker, CoreOS, Kubernetes is a big plus
        -You have an extensive network both locally and internationally which you can leverage for attracting top talent
        -You are fluent in business English and possess great verbal and written communication skills
    

What we offer:

    
    
        -Take a leadership position in a high-growth company – build your team, drive quality, shape the culture and leave your mark
        -Take on the challenge of fighting the good fight against cyber-criminals, shoulder to shoulder with the best industry experts, using the most advanced AI technology
        -Fun, creative and focused teams committed to learning and problem-solving through collaboration
        -Competitive remuneration (salary + shares)
        -A brand-new office located in the vibrant heart of Berlin
    

We are looking forward to receiving your application: jobs@fraugster.com We
have at the beginning 1 intro call and then team gets involved with multiple
interviews.

------
aantony
Scoutible | VP Engineering / CTO | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE |
[http://www.scoutible.com/hiring/](http://www.scoutible.com/hiring/) (Also
hiring for PMs, Frontend/Full Stack Engineers, Interns)

Scoutible is on a mission to make every hire a top performer… using video
games. (Here's a short video that explains the concept:
[http://tinyurl.com/scoutiblevideo](http://tinyurl.com/scoutiblevideo)). Our
team seeks an experienced engineering leader to join our fast-growing startup
backed by Mark Cuban, NEA, Great Oaks and other top VCs and investors.

Some quick bullets about us: -Scoutible launched at Tech Crunch Disrupt in May
-Scoutible won the GStartup Worldwide 2016 Competition in September -Scoutible
was featured in Fast Company in October
([http://tinyurl.com/scoutiblefastco](http://tinyurl.com/scoutiblefastco))
-Scoutible is an all-star team of engineers and PhDs from Harvard, Stanford
and other top institutions

Role Description:

As Scoutible’s VP of Engineering, you will own and execute our company’s
technical roadmap, alongside an ambitious, all-star team who has each other’s
backs.

The ideal candidate has expert knowledge of modern web technologies and
frameworks, has built backend infrastructure and/or data pipelines, and has
experience growing engineering teams shipping software products. Interest in
data science, machine learning, and/or big data is a plus. Your role will
involve hands-on coding balanced with engineering team management. As the team
grows, aligning the vision and milestones we set forth as a team will be a
primary focus. There is the opportunity for a significant equity stake for the
right candidate.

Our product-first organization solves the #1 challenge for every company:
hiring the best talent. You should be passionate about delivering first-rate
solutions and eager to make a significant impact on the success of the entire
company.

\---- We are also hiring for a few other roles (check out the links for more
info):

VP Engineering:
[http://www.scoutible.com/vpeng](http://www.scoutible.com/vpeng) Product
Manager: [http://www.scoutible.com/product-
manager](http://www.scoutible.com/product-manager) Frontend Engineer:
[http://www.scoutible.com/frontend-
engineer](http://www.scoutible.com/frontend-engineer) Interns in engineering,
data science, and marketing

Thanks! Our team is excited to hear from you. You can reach out in 2 seconds
via any of our job links and we'll follow up immediately.

------
lenan
AMAZON LAB126 HIRING SYSTEM DEVELOPMENT MANAGERS | SUNNYVALE, CA | FULL-TIME |
ON-SITE

Amazon Lab126 is an inventive research and development company that designs
and engineers high-profile consumer electronics. Lab126 began in 2004 as a
subsidiary of Amazon.com, Inc., originally creating the best-selling Kindle
family of products. Since then, we have produced groundbreaking devices like
Fire tablets, Fire TV and Amazon Echo. What will you help us create? The Role:
As the Design Technologies Systems Development Engineering Manager, you will
provide exceptional leadership & management for a staff of Systems Development
Engineers within the Hardware Engineering DevOps environment for Amazon. Your
team will be the point of contact for infrastructure systems management, fleet
planning and liaison to Amazon's infrastructure teams (AWS) to support
Amazon's Digital Devices Engineering teams. The ideal candidate will have the
following traits: Enjoy being a really great people manager. Building,
motivating and mentoring a systems engineering team is an important part of
this role. He/She will have experience in recruiting and retaining talent and
excel in day-to-day people and performance management tasks. The Systems
Development Engineers within our team are instrumental in creating,
automating, deploying, operating and scaling distributed systems. We are
seeking passionate engineers with strong Linux systems engineering skills who
proactively automate away problems and constantly look to improve quality of
service for our customers. Have a strong understanding of cloud-based
infrastructure technologies, Linux, Windows, networking and security
technologies, and software development. He/She will enjoy keeping technical
skills reasonably current, to the point of still contributing to architecture
discussions. Regularly take part in deep-dive troubleshooting exercises and
drive technical post-mortem discussions to identify the root cause of complex
issues. Be great fun to work with. Our company credo is “Work hard. Have fun.
Make history.” The right candidate will love what they do and instinctively
know how to make work fun. Know how to run a tight, lean, efficient operation.
The right candidate will want to measure everything and be very data driven.
He/she will excel at using metrics, monitoring and alarming to measure and
improve the operational processes and performance of their team. Basic
qualifications -Bachelor's degree in Computer Science or other technical
degree and/or equivalent experience -7+ years of technical management
experience, overseeing systems administrators, engineers, and or support
personnel, including remote teams -Experience in Linux/UNIX, Windows,
networking fundamentals and systems integration

Preferred qualifications -Master's degree in Computer Science -Motivates
others by creating a climate in which people want to do their best
-Engineering experience with tools used to manage the procurement,
provisioning and instrumentation of shared services. -A firm understanding of
cloud based solutions and virtualization -Demonstrable expertise around
specifying, designing, and/or implementing system health, performance
monitoring tools, and software management tools for 24x7 environment
-Flexibility, thinking on your feet, and strong problem solving skills
-Demonstrable track record dealing well with ambiguity, prioritizing needs,
and delivering measurable results in an agile environment -Excellent verbal
and written communication skills -Strong leadership skills and a successful
track record of driving projects to completion

IF INTERESTED, PLEASE SEND RESUMES TO LENAN@LAB126.COM

------
vimeojobs
New York, NY | Vimeo.com | Full time, Permanent | VISA Transfer only | Will
Relocate | Can accommodate remote for certain locations in the U.S. only

Vimeo.com is looking to hire Software Engineers for the following
opportunities...

Lead Engineer, Creator Platform...
[http://grnh.se/71jld61](http://grnh.se/71jld61) (ES6, React, HTML5, CSS, 5+
years exp)

Lead Mobile Engineer, Creator Platform...
[http://grnh.se/h03clx1](http://grnh.se/h03clx1) (Obj-C, Swift, iOS, 5+ years
exp)

Senior API Engineer… [http://grnh.se/a2ug0l1](http://grnh.se/a2ug0l1) (PHP,
JS, API, RESTful, oAuth, 3+ years exp)

Senior Front-End Engineer, VHX…
[http://grnh.se/q6shkl1](http://grnh.se/q6shkl1) (JS, Ruby, Mithrill.js or
React, 3+ years exp)

Senior Backend Engineer, VHX…[http://grnh.se/yl8fhk1](http://grnh.se/yl8fhk1)
(Ruby, Rails, Node.js, AWS, 3+ years exp)

Roku Enigneer… [http://grnh.se/ncaov11](http://grnh.se/ncaov11) (BrightScript,
Roku, OTT, 2+ years exp)

HTML5 TV Engineer… [http://grnh.se/m036dr1](http://grnh.se/m036dr1) (JS, TV or
Video exp, HTML5, CSS, 2+ years exp)

DevOps Engineer… [http://grnh.se/mwbv2p1](http://grnh.se/mwbv2p1) (Linux, AWS,
Chef, Puppet, Python, JS, 2+ years exp) (Bonus: Mesos exp)

Security Engineer (All Levels) ...
[http://grnh.se/tkis52](http://grnh.se/tkis52) (TCP/IP, HTTP, Linux, AWS,
Security Frameworks)

Backend Engineer, Web… [http://grnh.se/5yocdh1](http://grnh.se/5yocdh1) (PHP,
Python, JS, MySQL, Linux, 2+ years exp)

Backend Engineer, Discovery… [http://grnh.se/5qgdcp1](http://grnh.se/5qgdcp1)
(Python, Go, Elastic Search, Machine Learning, 2+ years exp)

Front-End Engineer, Creator Platform…
[http://grnh.se/d8cob11](http://grnh.se/d8cob11) (ES6, React, HTML5, CSS, 2+
years exp)

Front-End Engineer, Internal Tools…
[http://grnh.se/2qn6ry1](http://grnh.se/2qn6ry1) (ES6, React, PHP, Python
HTML5, CSS, 2+ years exp)

If anyone is interested in hearing more about these opportunities, please
email Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com

------
derstang
Bankrate Credit Cards / Wallaby Financial / CreditCards.com Hiring in Austin,
TX and Pasadena, CA ONSITE Standard Process: Phone Screen, In-Person Round 1,
In-Person Round 2. (No Mind Games or Tests!)

We help consumers to SAVE MONEY through smart credit card and everyday
spending optimization tools.

We use: React, JavaScript, Java, Mobile (Native) and more. We are a public
company (NYSE: RATE) that makes money (profit!) and can support your goals.

Web Services Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://www.creditcards.com/careers/?p=job%2Foiyr3fw4](http://www.creditcards.com/careers/?p=job%2Foiyr3fw4)
Front-End Engineer(Mid to Senior Level) (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oXnw3fwD](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oXnw3fwD)
Director, Quality Assurance (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oD222fwt](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oD222fwt)
Quality Assurance Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/okt33fwD](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/okt33fwD)
Quality Assurance Engineer (Pasadena, CA)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/oAu33fwU](https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/oAu33fwU)
Front-End Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oXzW3fwf](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oXzW3fwf)
Senior Front-End Engineer (Pasadena, CA)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/oQsn3fws](https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/oQsn3fws)
Operational Database Administrator (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/o0kV3fw2](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/o0kV3fw2)
Operational Database Administrator (Pasadena, CA)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/o1jV3fw2](https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/o1jV3fw2)
Operations Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oGYp3fwQ](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oGYp3fwQ)
Senior Java Platform Engineer (Pasadena, CA)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/onNH2fwD](https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/onNH2fwD)
Platform Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oCX52fwq](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oCX52fwq)

Senior Data Engineer (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/ogwZ2fwx](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/ogwZ2fwx)

Scrum Master (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oIAW3fw1](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/oIAW3fw1)
Scrum Master (Pasadena, CA)
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/o9I12fwE](https://jobs.jobvite.com/wallaby/job/o9I12fwE)

Product Manager (Austin, TX)
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/otBW3fwN](http://jobs.jobvite.com/creditcards/job/otBW3fwN)

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY -
[http://www.curalate.com](http://www.curalate.com) (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. Our visual commerce software helps more than
850 brands tell their stories through imagery in order to drive engagement,
build awareness, and form stronger, more meaningful relationships with
consumers.

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce

* One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider

* Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/4d5kan](http://grnh.se/4d5kan) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-End Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer - Solutions Engineer

Check out our offices and meet some of our team featured on The Muse -
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate](https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate)

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase. Check out our Engineering Blog to learn more -
[http://engineering.curalate.com](http://engineering.curalate.com)

Value Props:

* Hard problems to solve--everything we build revolves around images (data, monetization, commerce, image recognition etc.)--and the challenges are endless.

* Leadership: Our Co-founder is our CTO and an Engineer (dev is our biggest team by far) and our VP of Engineering has managed to retain his entire team for over a year (aside from one of our dev's that decided the Seattle weather wasn't for him and headed back to sunny LA)

* New tech: Our primary language is Scala, but we are always open to trying new languages, frameworks etc-- this is a "best tool for the job" shop, so we are open to experimenting and failing fast

* Ownership: you will ship code from day one and see your impact right from the jump. We are all about autonomy, so we are committed to hiring the best Engineers in the industry

* Fun: This company is incredible and our people are brilliant, but we don't take ourselves too seriously. . .laughing is part of our DNA

* Being at the bleeding edge of tech on a winning team. . . Need I say more?

------
gigixu16
Radius delivers predictive marketing software that transforms the way B2B
companies discover new market opportunities, acquire the right customers, and
measure success.

Location: San Francisco | Full Time - Onsite

Senior Data Scientist
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f98030?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Data Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/4b64307f-b7a4-4e29-9ff8-6377ce3...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/4b64307f-b7a4-4e29-9ff8-6377ce349a73?lever-
source=hackernews)

Machine Learning Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a56480f?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Python Data Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc7...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc73354e?lever-
source=hackernews)

Full Stack Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b876631?lever-
source=hackernews)

Operations Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/a5f170b1-159e-4414-bfc7-3f0fcd8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/a5f170b1-159e-4414-bfc7-3f0fcd8bb04a?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Applications
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa68266...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa682663d118?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Data Product Manager- Profiling
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced728...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced7284ab6e?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Product Manager- Reporting
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/342ab4e8-5fba-4718-be68-c3ace0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/342ab4e8-5fba-4718-be68-c3ace0dd4867?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Infrastructure
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e0b6a304-e093-421e-aeff-3eb3283...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e0b6a304-e093-421e-aeff-3eb32839b5af?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany SF USA | full time | (VISA)

We raised earlier this year our Series B lead by Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series-b/and)
we have many positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager Ecosystem Open Source - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770)

2\. Director of Developer Evangelism SF/USA
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087)

3\. iOS Ecosystem Open Source Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/324927](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/324927)

4\. Javascript Ecosystem Open Source Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059)

5\. PHP Ecosystem Open Source Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/281719](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/281719)

6\. Infrastructure Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235)

7\. Senior JavaScript Backend Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742)

8\. Site Reliability Engineer - DevOps (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674)

many other positions at our careers page some in Berlin Germany others in SF
USA [https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist,
Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, Streaming
Infrastructure, R, TensorFlow, MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers with every
batch.

Our Services

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: Web-application or Streaming Infrastructure focused full-stack
engineer capable of integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine
learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed).

Next Steps

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
qntmfred
Kaplan Test Prep | Frontend Developer | New York City | Onsite |
[http://kaplan.com/work-with-us/our-culture/](http://kaplan.com/work-with-
us/our-culture/)

Kaplan Test Prep is a market leader in test preparation, we serve college
students and young professionals studying for the MCAT (medical school), GMAT
(business school), LSAT (law school), GRE (Master's and PhD programs), SAT
exams and many others. Our organization is entrepreneurial, growth-oriented,
and energetic. Our people genuinely enjoy what they do and take pride in it.
If you seek a challenging, exciting, and creative engineering role -- while
working with talented and passionate people -- this might be the position for
you. Email me at ken.warner at kaplan.com if you're interested.

Responsibilities:

\- Design and build web applications for our courseware platform

\- Partner with our Design and UX team to prototype and validate new features

\- Work with our Engineering team to turn successful prototypes into high-
quality, production-ready products

\- Keep quality high by writing and maintaining unit tests

\- Be a strong problem-solver and ask questions

\- Improve the documentation of our systems and team development practices

\- Have fun! We're a collaborative, fast-paced technology team.

Knowledge, Skills & Abilities:

\- Expertise with modern web stack technologies, including detailed knowledge
of HTML, CSS Style Sheets and JavaScript

\- Practical experience with MV* JavaScript frameworks like AngularJS,
Backbone.js or ReactJS

\- Can confidently write large-scale, maintainable stylesheets using front-end
frameworks like Bootstrap, Foundation and stylesheet authoring languages like
Less or Sass

\- You understand the importance of responsive, semantic HTML and how to
address accessibility standards

\- Front end task runner and build tools like grunt or gulp

\- You have an eye for what makes a delightful user experience and will speak
up to defend it.

\- Full-stack mindset. You know what a good API looks like and understand
what's happening on the backend. You can jump into Node.js, C# or SQL when
needed.

\- Experience with scalability considerations of large-scale production
systems

\- Experience with Agile or Lean software development methodologies and
practices

\- Organized, goal-oriented, excellent ability to multi-task, motivated self-
starter who can work well in a team environment

\- Possess excellent communications skills, with the ability to work with
business users as well as other members of the technical staff

\- Interest in education and having a positive effect on students

\- Minimum 2 or more years of software development experience

\- BS in Computer Science, or an equivalent degree.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | Onsite | 10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company creating novel software, chemistry, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of the genome. While DNA sequencing
technology has advanced rapidly, it’s still at a level equivalent to what
assembly language was to computing. With huge advances yet to be made, we're
creating products that will do for sequencing what C did for computing which
enable scientists to gain higher-order clarity and meaning to what is now very
low-level information. Software is a key part of that leap. There's no
shortage of difficult problems due to the scale and complexity of analyzing,
managing, and visualizing sequencing data. Thoughtful and elegant software
engineering can yield big payoffs.

Our software and instruments are used at top research institutions and
hospitals around the world. 10x Genomics has most recently raised a $55M
Series C from Fidelity and SoftBank and has about 130 employees in Pleasanton,
San Francisco, and in the field across the world.

You can view a demo of an existing piece of visualization software at
[http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/), or
read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel pipelines at
[http://software.10xgenomics.com](http://software.10xgenomics.com). We manage
our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and drive
our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but we're
always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of folks here to handle
that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're curious. You'll be directly
working with a team of six other engineers (one of them being myself).

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for senior
generalists, senior UI engineers, and QA engineers. Our computational biology
group is also always looking for bioinformaticians who are experienced with
NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists and engineers (hardware
included). Here are some of the job postings we have up, but feel free to
email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/)

\- Senior UI Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)

\- Software Quality Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/)

\- Software Quality Engineer (Computational Biology) -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/)

Just a note that we do have a satellite office in San Francisco even though
the listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be
found at
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, big data problems
using modern software development best practices or even if you just want to
chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
anitag
monterey NEW GRADUATE

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science,
Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Dir Engineering, Android - Looking for a seasoned mobile leader to lead our
Android team across all of our Android initiatives for mobile flagship
applications, consumer electronic integrations and automotive integrations.
Hands on leader, managing a team of 10-12 engineers.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer (Content) - Work with our content and ingestion engineering
teams to figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working
with our open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our
core ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

------
EduardoNJF
Site Reliability Engineer(SRE) | Hedge-fund | Chicago, London or Dublin |
ONSITE | Full time | $160k-$300k+(skill and seniority based) with great
benefits

World's leading, tech-driven hedge fund looking for Site Reliability Engineers
to work in the front-office solving complex problems and supporting trading
infrastructure and big data applications for high frequency trading teams. A
mixture of DevOps, Linux SysAdmin with a lot of scripting and automation.

Currently interviewing a lot of people from top-tier silicon valley companies
and start-ups. We are looking for the best technologist in the world.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo(dot)herrera(at)njfsearch(dot)com

Thanks, Eduardo

~~~
user5994461
Disclaimer: That's a random recruiting firm.

~~~
EduardoNJF
Not so random. We specialise in HFT trading technology and recruit the best
programmers and researchers in the world for specific roles building trading
systems, developing strategies using machine learning techniques, supporting
big data trading applications, market connectivity and other very interesting
aspects in very demanding environments hence why I am posting here. I am also
a programmer myself with a BS in Computer Science and AI.

------
ibash
Hi!

------
samstave
Is anyone amenable to hiring a devOps team, rather than an individual?

Email me at sstave ~at~ provisioned.io

------
maxmind
SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR AT MAXMIND / WALTHAM, MA / REMOTE / FULL TIME /
[https://www.maxmind.com/en/home](https://www.maxmind.com/en/home)

To view the job description and apply please click on the link here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/bf978fb8-7340-4c9e-85a1-b354d7...](https://jobs.lever.co/maxmind/bf978fb8-7340-4c9e-85a1-b354d7ac4217)

MaxMind does not currently sponsor employment visas.

RESUMES WITHOUT COVER LETTERS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED. Please include a link to
your GitHub account or portfolio if you have one. We want to know about you!

Note: We can only consider applications from the US states of Massachusetts,
Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, and Oregon, and anywhere in Canada.
Relocation to any of the aforementioned locations is welcome.

~~~
kafkaesq
_RESUMES WITHOUT COVER LETTERS WILL NOT BE CONSIDERED._

As will JOB ADS THAT SHOUT AT PEOPLE IN UPPER CASE.

------
mike_bell
PayPal | San Jose, CA | Onsite (relocation available) | Hiring Javascript
Application Engineers

PayPal is looking for JavaScript engineers who want to work both in the
browser and on the server-side in Node.js. Over the past couple of years,
we've worked hard to migrate our entire web application stack to Node and
powerful client-side apps and we're looking to turn the dial towards product
experimentation and innovation. We need your engineering ability and your
desire to be a part of the whole product!

I’m a manager on the Online Checkout (that’s the “Pay with PayPal” button and
experience) engineering team. We're looking for experienced JavaScript
developers. My team is currently working primarily with Angular on the client
and Kraken on Node. If you've got experience with React, we're actively
exploring doing an inside-out migration of our application and could use your
expertise. As most Node shops go, we're leveraging a whole lot of other open
source tools as well and we're very supportive of open source activities for
our people.

If interested, contact me at michbell at paypal dot com

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

\- Product manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0)

\- Marketing, Software engineering
interns[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
rayhano
UNMORTGAGE - London, UK

Unmortgage started with a simple idea: Don't get a mortgage, get a crowd.

As of this week this idea became something that is genuinely helping people
realise their homeowning dreams.

I'm excited and am hoping to share this journey with people equally passionate
about changing the world for the better.

We're super lean and very early stage -
[http://unmortgage.com](http://unmortgage.com) \- yes, we release early and
ugly to validate.

Looking for a full stack developer who wants to use data to change the way
people make decisions about their single largest purchase: starting with
automating conveyancing.

We exist to help those no-one else is helping.

This principle guides us so that we focus on genuinely changing people's
lives, rather than incremental value add.

I'm on ray@unmortgage.com - or call me on 077 95 27 35 52 for an informal
chat.

Absolutely no remote workers please.

~~~
computerphage
Please don't say "no re/mote" because people search for "re/mote". Instead say
"Onsite".

------
scull7
Las Vegas, NV ONSITE Immediate Opening Software, Data Analytics

careers@influential.co

[http://influential.co](http://influential.co)

We are looking for devs and data scientists of all levels to come join us for
programming fun in our Las Vegas, Nevada office.

Languages: JavaScript, Elm, Purescript, Erlang

Data Stores: MySQL, Elasticsearch, CouchDB, Druid, RethinkDB

Cool Things: \- IBM Watson Partner \- Lunch and dinner provided \- 100%
employer paid medical insurance for you and your family \- On-site developer
meet ups

I look forward to working with some of you.

Nate VP of Engineering (not a recruiter)

